# 2012 Official Thread "I Love A Good Yard Sale And Thrift Store Find!!"



## Guest

Thats right Ladies and Gents it is time once again for the new thread to begin. I know I am a day early and all but I found a couple items that I will use for next year and snapped a pic before they went into storage. So as you ghosts and goblins find things through the year go ahead and post them into this thread  


I found a Blinky made Pumpkin blow mold and a General Foam made Frankenstien blow mold at an estate sale today. These should go great with the others. Happy New Year!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Love your finds Mr. Gris. 
Looking forward to more fun in 2012! Happy New Year to all.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds gris. love the frankie


----------



## Deadna

Nice finds Gris..haven't found any halloween related items but did pick up a 1979 Mork and Mindy board game today for a buck!


----------



## Patrick

Nanu, Nanu... thats scary enough for my book deadna. Gris Have to say, those are some pretty nice finds. A little bit of paint and he will look awesome in a house haunt. I used to like blowmolds outside but I'm really leaning toward the indoor application of blowmolds in side the home for that Kitchy feel. Out side I go for the All Our Terror factor.


----------



## icyuod2

Came across a box of vintage dental supplies for casting teeth.








Dentists creep me out. Lol. So I suppose $20 was a great deal for this box of terror. Whats even creepier is this.... Wasn't long before I realized there was one odd ball item that just doesn't belong here.
Ladies I suggest you steer clear of the dentist that owned these supplies. 

Not sure if I'll cast teeth or just build something weird outta them. I'll keep ya in the loop.


----------



## Minshe

Above is about as scary as it gets for me--gives me the shivers just thinking about it!


----------



## Patrick

I think casting teeth would be a great Idea... As for the Odd ball Item Why not Use it to fashion a monster with a Bill... Kind of like the old Daffy Duck cartoon where he drinks the Jeckyll and Hyde potion... Give it some Fangs and cover it with Paper Mache or something.... Got to put a servo in it though so it opens and shuts. I could come up with a million haunt ideas for just that one Item. And those doctors probably never consider the possibilities. LOL


----------



## BlueFrog

I made my first official blow mold finds of the year today: a small TPI pumpkin and a top hat pumpkin man for $1.96 each at Salvation Army. With a start like that, I think it's going to be a good year for plastics!



icyuod2 said:


> Came across a box of vintage dental supplies for casting teeth. <snip> Not sure if I'll cast teeth or just build something weird outta them. I'll keep ya in the loop.


SELL THEM TO ME!!! ME ME ME ME ME MMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!! 

Seriously, how do you find this stuff?! I just missed a bunch of old dental stuff at an estate sale last week but judging by the pictures I saw too late, the group wasn't anywhere near as cool as what you just found.


----------



## Guest

Oh that dental stuff scares me!!

BF I like how this year is starting out nice finds


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, you the woman. love what you found. i went to goodwill today and they brought out a cart to put away, it had some pumpkins in it. i beelined it to the cart and...it was foam pumpkins so i passed. i did get a light up corner web and spider for $3.00, a halloween version of the twister game for $1.00, a door bell for $1.00, and some fall leaves that light up for $1.00. i also got for $0.50 a pirate hat for a dog. i'm going to use it for the dolls i make. it is soooo cute.
oh, and that dental stuff is scary. but in a lab it could be very cool.


----------



## The-Dullahan

Never been afraid of hospitals or dentists offices, even though it turns out I am immune to anesthetics (Ancestral Irish Drinking Resistance?)

Still though, while I know you mean to use them for other purposes, I have never seen a Dentist's office theme for a haunt...But it would need some ridiculously horrific drills and such.


----------



## BlueFrog

The-Dullahan said:


> But it would need some ridiculously horrific drills and such.


Any drill that goes in my mouth is, by definition, ridiculously horrific.


----------



## icyuod2

Lmao! I'm sorry. I'd like to reply to your posts, but I just can't seem to shake this speculum billed daffy duck zombie image outta my brain. 

I get a lot of my stuff from kijiji.ca (local classified in Canada) It's about the same as Craigs list, however the pages look like ebay with a thumbnail for each item. (click on em for more details/pics) I search the "arts and collectables" catagory for here in london, almost daily. it's usually full of old wierd cheap antiques. 90% of my man cave has been supplied via kijiji.

I have a real slick approach also. You'd be surprised the deals it gets me. Usually goes a little like this.

$100 wheelchair for sale.

Love the chair! That rocks! It's a little outta my price range. If you don't find a buyer and need to give it a good home, I can offer you $40 as a last resort.
(open ended) Best of luck with your sale.
thx Leigh

Seems to work real well, try it sometime. 
i do have an old pullied dental drill and barber chair (compliments of kijiji) so who knows, Ya might just see a bloodied dentist office in next years haunt.


----------



## BlueFrog

icyuod2 said:


> Lmao! I'm sorry. I'd like to reply to your posts, but I just can't seem to shake this speculum billed daffy duck zombie image outta my brain.


And now I can't get the vagina dentata image out of mine 

I can see why your approach works well with sellers, but the "good stuff" has to be for sale to begin with. Kijiji is practically dead in my area. Hmm, perhaps a move is in order!


----------



## icyuod2

BlueFrog said:


> And now I can't get the vagina dentata image out of mine
> 
> I can see why your approach works well with sellers, but the "good stuff" has to be for sale to begin with. Kijiji is practically dead in my area. Hmm, perhaps a move is in order!


   
Chalk one up for the BlueFrog!

I do forsee one problem with the daffy duck type zombie, I don't think he'd be equiped with the proper teeth for eating brains.
We'll have to figure out something else for this mythical creature of the dark to munch on. 

Kijiji's pretty good in London. As a general rule prices are 1/3 of those listed in Toronto, but with 400 000 peeps theres still a great selection of items.
Recently i've notice a huge push from the "novice picker/antique dealer" movement. Lots of peeps digging through thier attic's trying to make a quick buck. Lots of auction items lately too. Seems anybody can watch a t.v. show and become on overnight wheeler and dealer.


----------



## Gatordave

I found this for $20 at the thrift store today. It seems to be porcelain. Not sure what to do with it. My thought is to put it on a fake stone column and marblize it. I would love to do something similar to the Disney projection, but have never tried something like that. I welcome any ideas??!!


----------



## BlueFrog

Looks like an excellent candidate for marbelization to me!


----------



## Deadna

The ghost lamp and candle were actually xmas gifts,the lamp has ghosts inside the shade that cast shadows when you put a tealight in it. The Frankie was found at Goodwill friday,he shakes his booty back and forth and his eyes light up to the song Monster mash.That GW was still loaded with halloween items and even had a 73" animated corpse new in box but their prices are outrageous!!!!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture106911-xmas-goodwill-items.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog

Nice finds, but I'm especially intrigued by the apothecary jar full of ... ?



Deadna said:


> That GW was still loaded with halloween items and even had a 73" animated corpse new in box but their prices are outrageous!!!!!


Maybe I'm the last person in the world to learn this, but GW _buys_ truckloads of Halloween merchandise (and perhaps other items as well) from Target et al. for their stores. I suspect that outlay of money is why their prices on Halloween items are so high compared to the donated items they sell.


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> Nice finds, but I'm especially intrigued by the apothecary jar full of ... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe I'm the last person in the world to learn this, but GW _buys_ truckloads of Halloween merchandise (and perhaps other items as well) from Target et al. for their stores. I suspect that outlay of money is why their prices on Halloween items are so high compared to the donated items they sell.


The jar is just an orange candle with plastic spiders in it. I didn't know that about GW either but this particular store is just so much higher priced than another one near me. Saturday was 50% off day but that corpse would have still been $50 which is too much IMO.I am spoiled by the thrift store here in town where it is hard to find anything for more than a buck


----------



## LaBruja

the Goodwill stores near me are usually pretty high priced..The Salvation Army is a little better.


----------



## Gatordave

Well, if you can't make something out of them you can just recreate your own version of "Marathon Man"....



icyuod2 said:


> Came across a box of vintage dental supplies for casting teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentists creep me out. Lol. So I suppose $20 was a great deal for this box of terror. Whats even creepier is this.... Wasn't long before I realized there was one odd ball item that just doesn't belong here.
> Ladies I suggest you steer clear of the dentist that owned these supplies.
> 
> Not sure if I'll cast teeth or just build something weird outta them. I'll keep ya in the loop.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Went Goodwilling.


----------



## hallorenescene

lil, those are wonderful. i like angels to much to ever alter them


----------



## BlueFrog

I, on the other hand, like those trumpeting angels so much that I would immediately repaint them and install them near my Victorian casket. Great finds as always, Lil Ghouliette, but those are spectacular.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Yeah, we have no qualms about painting over stuff. We've already painted over the first angel bust. I think Ghouliet & I are kinda torn over painting over the trumpeting angels... or just adding a little green patina to them. Hm...


----------



## Deadna

Those angles are great! I find nice ones all the time but when I think about how much more fragile they would make my stones,especially in storage, I never seem to use them........


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just looking thru the thread now. Some really nice items you guys found. I haven't been to Goodwill for some time but gave myself a kick today and glad I did. I'll post a pic tomorrow. Found a few clothing items that will be nice costuming pieces, a few things from the toy section. They had a number of Philips and Walgreen's 100W flood light bulbs in red and green that I almost picked up but since I'm trying to go LED decided to pass on them. When there's not much in the regular stores, stores like Goodwill are probably the next best source at this time of year.


----------



## BlueFrog

Yesterday I had to skip an estate sale I was very excited about but today made up for it. After standing in line over an hour in below-freezing temperatures, I scored some way underpriced collectibles (non-Halloween), plus a bag of feathers containing (among other goodies) three absolutely amazing black plumes - like ostrich plumes but much heavier and absolutely magnificent. That same sale also had a vintage gooseneck magnifier on a heavy metal base of the kind "they just don't make any more."

Even though I didn't particularly want to swing by an animal shelter where I volunteer it was so close by I felt I had to. On the way I returned to an estate sale I'd hit up before which has been ongoing for about two weeks now. Today was the last day. The house put the word "dirty" into the term "dirty dig" and smelled nasty. Even though the company conducting the sale claimed they'd put out a lot of new items from the attic since I'd been there, for the life of me I don't know why I set foot in that place again. Good thing I did, because other shoppers, while digging in the basement that could double as a serial killer's lair, had uncovered a vintage tripod magnifier for which I paid $2 for. The only identical model I could find on eBay was $65, and even if that's not a real price it's clear this item has far more value than what I paid for it. The same basement also yielded a terrifying rusty hacksaw for $2. 

The magnifiers and hacksaw will be used in this year's Body Farm forensics lab. The gorgeous feathers will eventually find their way into masks and floral arrangements for the Monsters' Ball planned for 2014. The collectibles will be resold for haunt cash.


----------



## Trick R Treat

The good will by me only puts out Halloween stuff during October. It makes no sense at all! They put out Xmas & Easter decorations year round but they save all the Halloween stuff for 1 month out of the year


----------



## hallorenescene

the good will here use to put the holidays out only on the holiday, but now they put it out all year. the treasure chest [comp systems] still only puts out on the holiday. but they also have Christmas in july.
blue frog, sounds like you got some nice items for your theme. i am looking forward to your haunt this year.


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, I went around to the yard sales in my area yesterday, and didn't find a lot. But, did manage to drag home a rusty metal bar stool with a weathered wooden seat, a black and white striped t-shirt to turn into a pirate shirt, several plastic bugs, spiders and lizards, octopus and a lobster. Also a Darth Vader mask ( no idea why I bought that!) 

I tried to tell my husband the weathered bar stool was to use as a plant stand, but he saw right through that.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, i've done that too. darn husbands. lol. so what are you going to use the bar stool for? and i love your avatar. i can't believe you guys are having garage sales. it will be another 2 to 3 months before we do.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallorenescene, I think the bar stool is old and spooky enough to go in a "Haunted Tavern" with a skeleton sitting on it. Although, I am actually working on a pirate scene for this year, so maybe some of the pirates will be in a tavern made from items of their shipwreck??? drinking rum for sure, at "Shipwreck Cove."
Thanks for the compliment on the avatar. 
And, you are right, we are blessed with the mildest weather here, and I do appreciate it. We have garage sales all year round!


----------



## BlueFrog

I love you, Craig(slist)! A very open-ended want posting yielded me this gem from an antique dealer's garage. Although it looks like a fan, it's actually a heater. Cord is in terrifying condition but if I feel compelled to get it working again, I'm on excellent terms with a couple of electricians. Mostly I bought it because it looks cool and was priced right.

ETA: Apparently this is what it looks like with its original paint and here's a 1925 ad for it.


----------



## icyuod2

Oh thats cool Bluefrog.
Why not just wire a red light bulb inside it? Would give the impression of a heated element and should be easy to do.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Another round of Goodwills today after our hair appointment. Not much, but...









We found a bouquet of fake black roses for $3. Black roses always come in handy. 









This thing is actually cast iron, so probably too heavy to put on a headstone... but we're going to try making some sand molds with it and see if we can recreate it out of plaster for a future husband & wife headstone.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

icyuod2 said:


> Oh thats cool Bluefrog.
> Why not just wire a red light bulb inside it? Would give the impression of a heated element and should be easy to do.


I like that idea.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I picked-up this large (6feet) flag for $3.


----------



## BlueFrog

icyuod2 said:


> Why not just wire a red light bulb inside it? Would give the impression of a heated element and should be easy to do.


Oh! That is a good idea. I was thinking in terms of functionality because I'm always freezing on Halloween, but I like that idea to make it look even creepier.

*Lil Ghouliette* I am in love with that cast iron piece. How DO you find all this amazing stuff at Goodwill? I find nice things but not like you manage.

*Stringy Jack*, even though I hate hate hate (read: am freaked out by) clowns that banner is fantastic.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, i know those heaters. hope it works for you
gouliette, rrguy makes headstones out of cement. that wreath would work on one of them if you thought about that route
stringy jack, i love that flag


----------



## offmymeds

Loving that flag stringy jack!


----------



## offmymeds

found a mirror like this at an estate sale for 1.00. going to use it in my "clown dressing room" (the bathroom) for my carnevil theme this year.


----------



## icyuod2

That will make a cool clown mirror. Bluefrog, you could always use a red heat lamp.


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, that will be a perfect clown mirror. i would have never thought of that. way to think there


----------



## Stringy_Jack

icyuod2 said:


> Bluefrog, you could always use a red heat lamp.


WOW another great idea.


----------



## NOWHINING

these are really neat finding. I hope to come across lucky when i get the chance but we shall see!


----------



## Guest

That is a great looking mirror for sure!


----------



## kallie

icyuod2 said:


> Came across a box of vintage dental supplies for casting teeth.


Is it a speculum? Why Oh Why??


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up 3 cosmetology heads for $1 each! They are sort of pre-decorated for me!!!!


----------



## Deadna

My brother picked up the little manniquin girl in this auction pic for me today. I will post more pics when I pick her up this weekend 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...en-picture107216-manniquin-bought-auction.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

tom, i think someone was bored in cosmetology class. nice find. i'm always on the look out for those. 
deadna, blue frog is going to be green with envy, that mannequin is wonderful. how much did you pay. i find those hard to come by


----------



## BlueFrog

*Deadna*, whatever your brother paid, that manne was a steal. High quality kid's mannequins are SO hard to come by! And Hallo is right, I am jealous ... but in a good way


----------



## Deadna

The mannequin(wish I could remember how to spell that...lol) was $30 plus some auctioneers fee of $5. There was a little boy one there last week but my brother didn't know I was interested in them at the time,he knows to grab all of them for me now  I can't wait to see this one in person,it looks really oldstyle!


----------



## hallorenescene

$30.00 is an awesome price. from the distance it makes me think of shirley temple. never heard of having to pay an autioneers fee before.


----------



## Guest

Deadna what a steal on the manne!!!


----------



## Deadna

Here are more pics. She doesn't have arms,just cloth ones that will come in handy when I need to pose her but does anyone have a good source for extra parts?

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture107483-new-mannequin.jpg

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture107484-whole-family.jpg


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna, she is fantastic. Child mannes of her quality are very few and far between. The five I own were purchased as a single group and trucked in from a location six hours away (not as expensive as it sounds). Consider yourself fortunate to have the cloth arms. Replacement limbs that fit the original slots are extremely hard to find and even if you are fortunate to find a match (eBay is your best bet), you may have to pay more for each arm than you paid for the entire manne.


----------



## hallorenescene

you have 3 nice mannequins. the newest addition has a very pretty face. you guys are so lucky. i have one mannequin of sorts. she has no hair, legs or arms. but still she has come in very handy


----------



## Deadna

Bluefrog..we looked online for parts and didn't see anything so I think it's going to be rough finding what I need. The creepy grey haired guy looks like he doesn't have arms either in that pic but they are actually wooden with poseable joints. I think my husband can copy that technic and make the little girl some,just have to get hands now as the creepy guy is wearing monster ones 

Hallo...thanks! All these have their own little issues that need attention but I love that type of work.


----------



## Guest

Today I came across two blow mold moons while out Thrift store shopping. It was a score and a half! I only need one so the other may go to funding my display this year. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna said:


> Bluefrog..we looked online for parts and didn't see anything so I think it's going to be rough finding what I need. The creepy grey haired guy looks like he doesn't have arms either in that pic but they are actually wooden with poseable joints. I think my husband can copy that technic and make the little girl some.


*Terra* clued me on on these joints from Spider Hill Propworks[/b] that might be useful for your project. I'm eager to try them but have a few more things to finish up before I can start building for this year.

FYI, those wooden armed mannequins with poseable joints are very old and supposed to be quite valuable. I have one in my collection and just love him so there's never been any opportunity to test the conventional wisdom 

*Mr. Gris*. those moons are incredible! I hadn't seen them before. Please tell me there's a sun also as I'd love to have one for the winter solstice.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Mr Gris I have that moon and a star to go with it. They are not blow molds per-say but luminaries, mine are lit by 5 watt florescent bulbs which give them a very nice glow.


----------



## Ghouliet

Deadna, LOVE the child mannie too!


----------



## hallorenescene

the moon and star are wonderful. is there a sun?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> the moon and star are wonderful. is there a sun?


I have never seen a sun...sorry.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found a coupe of cute kids candy bags for a 25 cents each. The ghost and bat are 3D and sewn onto the cloth bags themselves.


----------



## hallorenescene

jack, those are very cute. 
bummer there is no sun, but the 2 are cool.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> jack, those are very cute.
> bummer there is no sun, but the 2 are cool.


Yes they are cute. Now I didn't say there is no sun I just said I have never seen one. I've seen the moon a few times and there is one on EBay someone has been trying to sale for the past few months....no takers yet. I've only seen the star once and yes I did buy it. In fact I have no use for these items and have placed them on EBay a couple of times for $20 for the pair...again no takers. Anyone here (Mr Gris) want them for $20 PM me and they are yours.


----------



## Minshe

I think the moon and star are from IKEA--from sometime in the last few years. I remember seeing them there in the children's section. There was a moon, star. flower, and bug--if I remember correctly. They also use to have these torch flame lights that I really wish I had purchased--they were very haunted castlely...


----------



## Guest

Stringy_Jack said:


> Mr Gris I have that moon and a star to go with it. They are not blow molds per-say but luminaries, mine are lit by 5 watt florescent bulbs which give them a very nice glow.
> 
> View attachment 107516


Ya Stringy Jack you are right they are not official blow molds but they seem to be called blow molds alot so I just gave in and called them that as well. Ikea did make them and sell them in their childrens light section for sometime. I never have seen a sun only the moon and star. They make a wonderful addition to a display though thats for sure. There was a blow mold moon created some years back and it has a silloute of a witch flying on it. They are not that common to find though. There is also a larger moon much like the Ikea one out there but its 20 plus inches long. I have not seen that one in my travels though


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I understand Mr Gris and maybe I will put them in the garage this year. Minshe, you are correct.


----------



## blackfog

too funny I picked up the moon at goodwill before Halloween for $3.25 and thought it was something I could use somewhere.


----------



## Deadna

Found this today at our thrift store. I had always wanted one of those tombstones with the attached bell for the "undead" to ring so this will work great and since there are 3 bells I could make it a whole family 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture107779-thrift-store-find.jpg

Our little town also opened a fleamarket recently and the very first booth was halloween costumes and accessories !!!! There were other items scattered around as well I found Monster High dolls. There are still 2 other styles there but I'm not sure if $5 each is a good deal since I've never seen them before to compare.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...107780-fleamarket-find-monster-high-dolls.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, nice bells. i've thought of putting bells out in my graveyard too. yours will work great
and monster high dolls are really cool. i think $5.00 is a nice price


----------



## Kymmm

Deadna, I love those bells!!! Very nice!!  Be sure and let me know when you post pics of them in your cemetery!!


----------



## Deadna

I was going to give the cemetery a rest this year Kymmm and go with a witch theme but if I make the stone this year I'll post it


----------



## halloween71

Deadna said:


> Found this today at our thrift store. I had always wanted one of those tombstones with the attached bell for the "undead" to ring so this will work great and since there are 3 bells I could make it a whole family
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture107779-thrift-store-find.jpg
> 
> Our little town also opened a fleamarket recently and the very first booth was halloween costumes and accessories !!!! There were other items scattered around as well I found Monster High dolls. There are still 2 other styles there but I'm not sure if $5 each is a good deal since I've never seen them before to compare.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...107780-fleamarket-find-monster-high-dolls.jpg


Love the bells!!!


----------



## chinclub

I found the perfect doll in our Thrift Store yesterday to turn into chucky.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/chinclub-albums-2012-props-picture107864-i-found-doll-shirt-our-thrift-store-will-become-chucky-i-know-shirt-isnt-just-right-but-if-i-dont-find-better-match-i-think-will-close-enough-now-i-just-have-ruin-its-little-face.jpg

A little dye for his hair and pants, some new shoes, and some work on the face and I hope it will be great. If he turns out he will go in my creepy children's room of my haunted house.


----------



## Si-cotik

5 bucks for a monster high doll is a very good price, they run from15 up to 50+


----------



## hallorenescene

chinclub, he will make a good chucky. but ahhh, he is so cute


----------



## offmymeds

Picked these up for my carnival theme. The canopies I'm guessing were from a restaurant? That is one cut in half. I'm going to use them in doorways and such. They were only 2 bucks a piece so i got 7. The gumball machine was 5.35 at the Goodwill. I was thinking of filling it with rats.


----------



## chinclub

offmymeds said:


> The gumball machine was 5.35 at the Goodwill. I was thinking of filling it with rats.


Eww that would be great...or eyeballs.


----------



## hallorenescene

very cool offmymeds. eyeballs, rats, all kinds of delightful things


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

They make gumballs with iris' on them like these if you want to make it a working machine. This eyeball gum seems to be sold all over if you do a search for it. I love the idea of the mice or rats. You could put a few mice inside or sitting on top of the gumball machine. That would be creepy. Maybe add some vines grown over it or moss on the side. 

That was a great find.


----------



## matrixmom

Deadna said:


> Found this today at our thrift store. I had always wanted one of those tombstones with the attached bell for the "undead" to ring so this will work great and since there are 3 bells I could make it a whole family
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture107779-thrift-store-find.jpg
> 
> Our little town also opened a fleamarket recently and the very first booth was halloween costumes and accessories !!!! There were other items scattered around as well I found Monster High dolls. There are still 2 other styles there but I'm not sure if $5 each is a good deal since I've never seen them before to compare.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...107780-fleamarket-find-monster-high-dolls.jpg


Afraid of buying bells...what if they ring in the middle of the night outside? It would freak me out. Also, putting people's names on the tombstones and birth/death dates sort of spooks me out. What if they come out and ring the bells????? (sounds like a horror movie)(or a book) For whom the bell tolls.....lol


----------



## LadySherry

I answered an ad on Craigslist and scored 1 child manniquin, 5 --man torsos, 2 women complete and 1 man complete. with stands all for $60.00 yes i said $60.00 of all of them. I laughed hysterically all the way home with a few giggles in there as well.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh WOW LadySherry, that is a steal!! Can't wait to see what you do with them! 

My daughter works at Kohls so she gets me some from there. I have to keep them on the side of the house, i call it the body farm.


----------



## chinclub

Oh WOW that is awesome! I have a mannequin Craigslist search that updates automatically to my phone. So far the cheapest I have seen is $100. Probably a good price, but I'm cheap.


----------



## hallorenescene

lady, that is an absolutly awesome buy. i paid $12.00 just for a head and torso. 
offmymeds, that is very cool your daughter works there and can get you some


----------



## BlueFrog

LadySherry said:


> I answered an ad on Craigslist and scored 1 child manniquin, 5 --man torsos, 2 women complete and 1 man complete. with stands all for $60.00 yes i said $60.00 of all of them. I laughed hysterically all the way home with a few giggles in there as well.


:falls over dead from being impressed and jealous: 

Everyone, please cross fingers, toes, and werewolf tails for my resale shopping success over the next two days. There are not one but two "once in a lifetime" estate sales happening, each with a wildly different focus that fits perfectly into two upcoming themes. These are the kind of big league sales that I literally dream about and normally wouldn't have the guts even to attend. I wish beyond words that I'd started my planned Dusty Trunk sale to clear out almost all my current props and costumes last month as I'd hoped, because as it stands I have almost no cash on hand and will need to stretch every penny. If I nab even one or two pieces per sale I'm going to be in heaven.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, crossing fingers for you. hope you score big for little.


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> hope you score big for little.


Love that phrase and intend to appropriate it for future use.

Thanks for the well wishes. I'm so keyed up I can't sleep. I was made aware of these sales only today, er, yesterday by now. My eyes have been spronging out of my head ever since. I have to send a proxy to the more important of the two because of a medical appointment and I can already imagine the phone calls between us...


----------



## Deadna

matrixmom said:


> Afraid of buying bells...what if they ring in the middle of the night outside? It would freak me out. Also, putting people's names on the tombstones and birth/death dates sort of spooks me out. What if they come out and ring the bells????? (sounds like a horror movie)(or a book) For whom the bell tolls.....lol


LOL...I know exactly what you mean....I refuse to have a Jason from Friday the 13th for the same reason. If someone swapped with him or he somehow moved I would drop dead on the spot!


----------



## Deadna

LadySherry said:


> I answered an ad on Craigslist and scored 1 child manniquin, 5 --man torsos, 2 women complete and 1 man complete. with stands all for $60.00 yes i said $60.00 of all of them. I laughed hysterically all the way home with a few giggles in there as well.


Great score....I love the thrill of a good price better than the actual item  I had a chance to buy a real casket today for $150 but that need to be cheap overtook me and I refused to go over $100...lol!


----------



## offmymeds

ohh good luck BullFrog, hope you find something fun!


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> :falls over dead from being impressed and jealous:
> 
> Everyone, please cross fingers, toes, and werewolf tails for my resale shopping success over the next two days. There are not one but two "once in a lifetime" estate sales happening, each with a wildly different focus that fits perfectly into two upcoming themes. These are the kind of big league sales that I literally dream about and normally wouldn't have the guts even to attend. I wish beyond words that I'd started my planned Dusty Trunk sale to clear out almost all my current props and costumes last month as I'd hoped, because as it stands I have almost no cash on hand and will need to stretch every penny. If I nab even one or two pieces per sale I'm going to be in heaven.


BlueFrog, I would have a horribly tough time getting rid of your cool props if I were you. Hope you keep the rats


----------



## BlueFrog

Sadly, even most of the rats will be leaving. That's how serious this prop sale is going to be. But it's also a topic for another forum, another time.

Today's estate sale was a feeding frenzy, and tempers were so high an actual fistfight almost broke out. One person arrived at 4 a.m. and camped out on the doorstep in a sleeping bag so he would be sure to be the first in line. He got the items I wanted most: Victorian-era human bones from a gynecologist who graduated from medical school in 1873. There were two doctor's bags, priced at $400 and $500. Both were sold before I arrived. Someone else apparently used his arm to swoop all the glass poison bottles into a bag he'd brought with him so no one had a chance at those either. I arrived about a half hour after opening and things had calmed considerably but the atmosphere was still incredibly tense. I've never been to a sale like it before, and hope I never will again. 

My proxy did nab a very cool ether bottle, some glass syringes, a beaker, and an old Bible. She hadn't even been able to access the garage, where I bought an old ice pick for $1 and an incredibly wicked, old machete for $5. Jason would run screaming at the sight of this machete, and the best part is that it's so dull you'd have to try hard to injure yourself on it. 

I've learned more about tomorrow's sale and it sounds like it will be pricier than even I had imagined. I still intend to go, but not until after I hit up a garage sale that has blow molds. Please continue to wish me good luck in hopes I nab some treasures.


----------



## hallorenescene

good luck blue frog. and especially on the blow molds.


----------



## Guest

BF I feel the anxiety just reading the event. I have found myself at a few tense sales but the worst was one I went to out of town near Seattle last summer. Two men started a fight over items and one of the men had an arrow in his hand threatening an older male for an item. The older male was scared and wanted nothing to do with him but nobody came to his aid. Right as the younger male leaps at the older male with the arrow everyone runs like mice but one person. When my wife rounds the corner hearing the commotion she finds the one person, me had tackled the younger male and I had him face down in a crowd of 30 people who were just watching using my cell phone to call the police. Cops came and took him but until then he had me on his back holding him. He also had warrants so it was a plus. 

Long story sorry about that but the moral is "It is just stuff and not worth going jail over" What are people thinking sometimes? And when did society stop helping one another? Momma made a gentlemen out of me I suppose.


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris, Good for you! I agree. Most people run away, instead of toward the trouble. I wish more people were like you.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> Momma made a gentlemen out of me I suppose.


... which is, in no small part, why we all love you!!  

Blow molds were overpriced or missing parts so no joy there. I did come home with boatloads of creepy rusty metal implements, including a terrific hatchet and much-needed brass sieve, for my body farm. I also got to see and touch turn-of-the-century costumes from the Lyric Opera House of Chicago, which were beyond amazing. Now I know from firstand experience what a $1500 opera costume jacket looks like  

Best story of the day ties into an experience from the tense sale yesterday. While I was there, a buyer was discussing a wood saw with one of the sellers, pointing out what features would have made it valuable had the handle not had a major repair and other significant condition issues. I particularly noted the carved wooden handle and a round metal manufacturer's tag, thinking it was a shame I hadn't gotten to it first because it would have made a great addition to this year's display.

Good thing I didn't get that one, because I found the identical model in much better condition today at the blow mold sale for a whopping $2! No idea what its real market value is, but I figure if one with a piece missing (and badly restored) was still worth a knowledgeable collector's cash, mine has to be worth more than what I paid for it.


----------



## Deadna

Found some more goodies at our new flea market!!!
The little houses are metal and you put tea lights in them...cost 50 cents each!
The book stand is very heavy metal,the strings are to hold your pages back and you can tilt it to different positions. Hubby suggested it would look neat holding a spell book....cost $3!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture108182-flea-market-finds.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, glad you scored. see, we sent good vibes for you and it paid off. deadna, you scored nicely too


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Deadna, love the book stand and a book of spells would look nice but... I think a "Book of Shadows" prop would look a lot better. 

I found this little cutie today for $10 american. She stands a full 3 feet tall and has posable legs, arms and head. What's cool is she can stand on her own and looks so realistic that that's what helped me find her. I Was walking through the thrift store looking at stuff and glanced up to see a guy pushing a cart on the other side of a display case. No big deal right? Until he jumped to the side because something had scared him. I mean he jumped like he had saw a rat or something because he was looking down when he jumped. Of course the haunter in me had to know what had scared him so, I walk around to the other side of the display case...and saw her standing there, the guy looked at me and said damn she scared the heck out of me, I thought she was real! Well of course that sold me and 5 mins later I was walking out the door with her under my arm. Not sure what I will do with her yet but, she will find a place in my 2012 display.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very nice doll. you going to research it first to see if it's worth money? she's in nice shape. is she a walker? raise one hand up and while holding her arm see if you can move her side to side so her legs move and she walks. who is she made by? what is the date on her? she is georgous.


----------



## BlueFrog

I agree with Hallo. That's a gorgeous doll who justifies research.

I am back from the estate sale of a lifetime. I thought those from the last two days would claim that title. Never would I have expected that it would be today's, which I thought I was attending just for some blow molds. There was at least one excellent-to-outstanding find in every area in which I've ever collected. I'm still in a happy-dizzy-excited-scared whirl of excitement. 

I so wish I could have met the now-deceased owner. We would have had a lot to talk about. I'm sure there's a potential fortune in profit but these are the kinds of pieces I always wanted and could never afford. Now they'll live with me, even if that does mean the date of my own estate sale will have to be moved up when my family kills me. 

Relevant to this list were: old microscope; several cow bones including the femur I've been searching for; gorgeous hand-blown amber glass bottle (for a whopping $1); HTF Empire blow mold pumpkin with removeable top; massive Empire blow mold pumpkin in perfect condition; two more blow molds from those other holidays; several small old colored glass ribbed bottles that look close enough to poison bottles to pass; vintage mourning veil; probably a dozen more I'm too overwhelmed to name. They were also offering a to-die-for Victorian wicker baby buggy at a perfectly fair but too expensive for me price. I'm praying it's still there on tomorrow's half off day.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> that is a very nice doll. you going to research it first to see if it's worth money? she's in nice shape. is she a walker? raise one hand up and while holding her arm see if you can move her side to side so her legs move and she walks. who is she made by? what is the date on her? she is georgous.


Thanks hallorenscene. I think she's a walker because there is a mech. that connects her legs together and when one moves the other one does also, doesn't work very well but it's there. I can't find markings on her anywhere except a U4 on the back of her neck?? I have a lot to do today but will research her the first chance I get. Thanks for the questions I would not have thought she might be worth money if you hadn't said something.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

She sorta looks like a Patti Playpal to me.... if she IS, you could actually get $100 - $200 USD for her.


----------



## Deadna

Stringy_Jack said:


> Deadna, love the book stand and a book of spells would look nice but... I think a "Book of Shadows" prop would look a lot better.
> View attachment 108185
> 
> 
> View attachment 108186


I saw every episode of Charmed so aren't they the same thing 
Love the doll...I grab any large ones I can find!


----------



## Deadna

BlueFrog said:


> I agree with Hallo. That's a gorgeous doll who justifies research.
> 
> I am back from the estate sale of a lifetime. I thought those from the last two days would claim that title. Never would I have expected that it would be today's, which I thought I was attending just for some blow molds. There was at least one excellent-to-outstanding find in every area in which I've ever collected. I'm still in a happy-dizzy-excited-scared whirl of excitement.
> 
> I so wish I could have met the now-deceased owner. We would have had a lot to talk about. I'm sure there's a potential fortune in profit but these are the kinds of pieces I always wanted and could never afford. Now they'll live with me, even if that does mean the date of my own estate sale will have to be moved up when my family kills me.
> 
> Relevant to this list were: old microscope; several cow bones including the femur I've been searching for; gorgeous hand-blown amber glass bottle (for a whopping $1); HTF Empire blow mold pumpkin with removeable top; massive Empire blow mold pumpkin in perfect condition; two more blow molds from those other holidays; several small old colored glass ribbed bottles that look close enough to poison bottles to pass; vintage mourning veil; probably a dozen more I'm too overwhelmed to name. They were also offering a to-die-for Victorian wicker baby buggy at a perfectly fair but too expensive for me price. I'm praying it's still there on tomorrow's half off day.


Congrats Bluefrog but where's the pics???? I laughed that you are excited about cow bones. For years I had them laying around my backyard for my huge dogs to chew on. My insurance agent took pics because he thought it was a funny site to see the "massacre" on my property and one day a little girl frantically beat on my door saying my dogs had killed someone...LOL!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Lil Ghouliette said:


> She sorta looks like a Patti Playpal to me.... if she IS, you could actually get $100 - $200 USD for her.


She does look like the playpal line but, mine has no markings what-so-ever so at the least she is a "knock off" of the playpal line. No problem I will love making a place for her in my display anyway because she is creepy...in so many ways.


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna said:


> Congrats Bluefrog but where's the pics????


My camera's USB port died right before this run of estate sales and now I'm too poor to have it fixed 



Deadna said:


> I laughed that you are excited about cow bones. For years I had them laying around my backyard for my huge dogs to chew on. My insurance agent took pics because he thought it was a funny site to see the "massacre" on my property and one day a little girl frantically beat on my door saying my dogs had killed someone...LOL!


That's hilarious! I'm almost sad that my neighbors have grown so accustomed to my eccentric nature that they wouldn't think twice about seeing cow bones in my yard. Now, the people at the estate sale who first saw me with blow mold pumpkins... then a brightly colored candy Christmas tree garland ... a pair of gold cherubs ... then stained old bones... THEY were a bit shocked! 

True conversation: while standing in line, the man behind me - AFTER discussing how I planned to stage the bones in my Halloween display - asked whether I also collected green glass, because he saw me holding some of the small ribbed bottles. I explained no, I was going to use them as poison bottles because if the ToTs swiped one, I wouldn't get hysterical over losing an expensive collectible. His very concerned response? "But what if they drink the poison?" 

GAAAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, blue frog, that is not even funny. how can people be so like that. geesh. sounds like you got some awesome buys. what's the pumpkin blow molds look like


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Lil Ghouliette said:


> She sorta looks like a Patti Playpal to me.... if she IS, you could actually get $100 - $200 USD for her.


She does look a lot like a Patti Playpal but, mine has no markings what-so-ever on her so if she is one she's a rip-off of one. O'well she will still make a nice prop. Right now I'm thinking of two things, one I have a couple of vintage Halloween costumes coming that I got from shopgoodwill.com so I may dress her in one kinda like a TOT out of time. Or two make her a black eyed kid...we'll see.


----------



## halloween71

Deadna said:


> I saw every episode of Charmed so aren't they the same thing
> Love the doll...I grab any large ones I can find!


Me to I love charmed!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

Before I forget: *Deadna* that book holder is amazing! I would have grabbed it in a heartbeat.



hallorenescene said:


> ohhh, blue frog, that is not even funny. how can people be so like that. geesh. sounds like you got some awesome buys. what's the pumpkin blow molds look like


I wish I could have photographed the look of relief on the guy's face when I explained there would be no poison in the bottles. I think he really, truly believed I planned to fill the bottles with lethal substances. 

After some work it appears my camera is in even more dire straits than I initially thought, so here are some cropped photos provided by the company. It's not easy to tell, but the pumpkin on the right has a removeable top as if it were a carved JoL. Very cool. I did not return for that gorgeous baby buggy but here it is. You can just make out the gold cherubs in the lower right corner that I did purchase.


----------



## offmymeds

Congrats BlueFrog, sounds lke you got some really cool stuff. I would love to come across some cow bones! You should have just let that man think you would really put poison in those bottles, geez

Nice book holder Deadna

Really creepy doll Stringy, you can do all kinds of things with her


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that is a beautiful buggy. to bad you didn't get it. nice pumpkins, i've never seen one with a lid before

here is a childs dress i got for $3.75 at a goodwill. can anyone tell me who the character is on the front?


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, that is a beautiful buggy. to bad you didn't get it. nice pumpkins, i've never seen one with a lid before
> 
> here is a childs dress i got for $3.75 at a goodwill. can anyone tell me who the character is on the front?


I have no clue who that is on the dress Is this something for halloween or are you just asking?


----------



## Si-cotik

looks like the Bride


----------



## Guest

Congrats BF!!! I love the Union Pumpkin with the lid thats a hard one to find. You keep finding the coolest things while I just sit and cry 

Although I still live in a blanket of snow a few items still find their way to my home. This was last weeks finds they are not a huge score but 2 pieces I did not have before.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Mr. Gris, my sister has the one on the left and lets me use it in my display every year. Hers is in pretty good shape. She's had it since she was little.


----------



## hallorenescene

i pick up halloween costumes for my grandchildren to play in. when they outgrow them i use them in my haunt. i got this one at goodwill. the character on the dress looks familiar, but the goodwill clerk and i couldn't quite identify her. we both thought betty boop, no, blonde, no, but who? i also pick up adult costumes for my haunt. i don't think it's the bride either. the caption reads, another bad hair day. maybe from dick tracy, peewee herman, a comercial. 
nice finds gris. you have a few walt disney foam ones. you could almost have a disney section


----------



## Guest

Finally I can brag a little!!!  Long story short....I went for the inflatable and I bought the whole haunt HAHAHA I love to look at peoples faces when I say "I love it all I will take it how much?" If I dont score again this summer I think I will be happy still just from this yard sale alone. Anyways pour a beverage and check out the new items I got today. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow Mr. Gris. It looks like they still have the boxes for almost everything. Good stuff! And all at the same place, NICE. The vintage-looking crow is especially cool. Is that a blow mold?


----------



## Si-cotik

Hallorenescene: can you post a pic, maybe one of us can help you figure out who's on it.

nice haul Mr. Gris


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Dang Mr.Gris what a haul!! I love the crashing witch! I have been trying to find one for on my tree but haven't had any luck.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, not only did you hit the mother load, but if i don't have what you got, i want what you got. i have the animated cat, pathway trees, and animated spider. i would love that bat. awesome. i have a few other items that match that grouping. that winged reaper is very sweet. that crow is a very rare blow mold, and a very desireable one. jack pot. i hope you post that one in the blow mold thread started. i have the crashed witch, i love crashed witches. one can never have enough tombstones. okay, the zombie is too sweet. i would love to score like that. yesserie. i have that skeleton. i really like it. i have 2 fog machines. netting jute always comes in handy. i have a spider victum, mine is different than yours. is yours animated? mine isn't. okay, that picture gives me the absolute creeps. i Hate spiders. and that inflatable is nice. it will blend right in with your other inflatables. dang nice score

here's a picture of the front of the dress. there is a wire sewn in the bottom of the dress to make it full. the dress tag reads...POP FICTION


----------



## Deadna

Nice haul Gris but it's sad that these people are obviously giving up haunting


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the fun replies! The haunter is hanging it up Deadna as she is England bound to get married. I was so happy to get all these props they are brand new. Apparantly she had a haunt for less than a week full blown props in the yard and started getting vandals and theft. She pulled it all back in and did an indoor display for that year then boxed it all up. Everything is like new and I was so excited to stumble into all this stuff and will happily give it a great home.

The Crow is a Union Blow Mold that resembled Heckle and Jeckle from Dumbo. The crow was purchased from a different sale and I was very excited to add this classic to the collection.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

That's the bride of Frankenstein on the front of the dress.


----------



## Guest

Well today was just as good! I went to a sale today and scored a new in the box Spirit Ball as well as 2 Telco Animated Figures The Creature and Wolfman.


----------



## kittyvibe

mr Gris, you lucky guy! Just cut off a lock of your hair and mail it to me, I need some of your luck! /quietly stalks Gris


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Mn your so lucky Mr.Gris!! I can't even get out to go to Goodwill today because of the weather. Its snowing and the roads are real icy.


----------



## Guest

Kittyvibe I will send that hair your way 

Spooky I am pretty shocked to have two good days like this in a row. Now if Dr. Shivers would just appear I would be on cloud 9! Also Spooky if you are in need of a witch crash just PM me I think I have a few now and really I dont use them in my theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

mr gris scores again. i was wondering if the crow was from heckle and jeckle. it is real sweet. you going to post a pic in the blow mold group i have started? i hope so. everyone will love that one.
kitty, i like your response, made me laugh.
so 2 people think it's the bride of frankenstien. that would be cool to dress up like. think i will google it and see if i get lucky.


----------



## Guest

I added alot of fun stuff to the blow mold group as well as Hallo and Hilda including the crow. I will start adding all my blow mold finds over there and try and attempt to give history to each piece.


----------



## hallorenescene

that's a winner gris.


----------



## offmymeds

You scored big time Mr.Gris!! 

I Love the Creature from the Black Lagoon..... i always felt a little sorry for him at the end of the movie:-(


----------



## Guest

Thanks Offmymeds!!!

Today I found a TPI blow mold pumpkin needing a new home so I took him in made him a hot bowl of soup and tucked him into bed with the others


----------



## Ghouliet

He must have loved the soup and the company, he's smiling! Nice find.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Ghouliet! His new name is Hobo since I found him sticking out of a trash can


----------



## offmymeds

Thrown away like piece of trash, poor little guy. Glad you found him, and he does look happy!


----------



## hallorenescene

and i think he is a cutie. nice dumpster find. unbelievable he was tossed. glad you found him
i went to goodwill and picked up a childs go-go outfit, it just needs the boots, a 3.5 pink Christmas tree, and a small silver tinsel tree.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found a couple of Poe records for a buck each, they sound really cool when played on my Fisher Price record player!


----------



## hallorenescene

that is a very lucky find. looks like there are other volumes out there.


----------



## Ghouliet

Depending on how they are "read" they would probably make a great addition to a cemetery haunt. Fantastic find.


----------



## Guest

Oh I love the Poe Records great find


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> that is a very lucky find. looks like there are other volumes out there.


At least seven volumes, I'll be keeping an eye out for the others. Ghoulet, they are read very well and are spooky to listen to. Thanks Mr. Gris, I'm not a big Poe fan but love this records and they will be a part of my Halloween party next year.


----------



## Guest

Today was a great day to be a junker. I finally found a Crypt Keeper Candelabra and A pumpkin JOL and mini mold skull stack light:


----------



## hallorenescene

you got some nice finds gris. i have 2 used ones of the crypt keeper, but i think the first one doesn't have his book. nice pumpkin. i've been wondering if in our blow mold group we should start a thread...foam blow molds. they are very similar, and very worth noting. i hope more check out the blow mold group [club] started in my profile and join. it's off to a good start.


----------



## matrixmom

Gris-I have that exact pumpkin who was handed down to me by my mom-in-law. I have to empty it out often - gets water in it and the light bulb placement is not the best. But it puts out a great light.


----------



## RCIAG

Mr. Gris said:


>



Oooooo....where's a drooling smiley when you need one? Ah....here's one!


----------



## halloween71

I want that crypt keeper.He is so cool.


----------



## Guest

Thanks all! Love that smiley face RCIAG! I have had an early run of luck but come Monday my kids will be born so Halloween Hunting will be put on hold for a bit. I suppose I hit the Jackpot there too since I am having one boy and one girl


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris, Ahh, so that is why you are going to be busy! Congratulations and best wishes for the big day.


----------



## SonofJoker

Nice finds everyone! If only I could be so lucky!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Holy crap that Crypt Keeper Candleabra is Cool!!! I've never seen one of those before. He looks in great condition too as well as the box. How old of a product is he?

Some people have green thumbs, but I think you have the orange nose to find all the cool halloween stuff you do.


----------



## Deadna

I've used my Crypt Keeper every year since the day I got him....he's probably the only prop I rate that special 
Congrats on the babies Gris and on the nice finds!


----------



## Guest

Thanks GOS The Crypt Keeper is made by Trendmasters in 1996


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Mr. Gris, Ahh, so that is why you are going to be busy! Congratulations and best wishes for the big day.


Thanks PIB!! We are getting very excited plus now I finally have 2 TOTS to take out


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, congratulations dad on your soon to be new role.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Mr. Gris congrads man!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

MR. Gris I have that Crypt Keeper and love him. BTW does the eyes light-up on your, It's hard to tell in your photo. If not you know you can take off his head and change the bulb inside to make them glow??


----------



## Zombiesmash

Gris- I really love that crypt-keeper. Your luck is crazy. 

I went by a yard sale today and scored a couple things- some bottles, a green mummy skull and a big groundkeeper zombie- his eyes light up, still works. All for $8.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Zombiesmash*, I react to colored glass like a zombie to brains: BOTTLES ... BOTTLES ... BOTTLES ... (In other words, I like them). Great deals on all the pieces!

Even though I'm supposed to be on bedrest today (shhh, don't tell my chiropractor!), I slipped away to an estate sale and found a very nice apothecary jar with lid for fifty cents, and a huge glass Mason-type jar for $1. I'll probably put a small animal skull in the former and a wet specimen, most likely a cow brain, in the latter. Also two decent quality short blonde wigs that look like they might be small enough for some of my younger mannequins at 50cents each.


----------



## hallorenescene

holy moly zombie. that groundkeeper is sweet. you got a good price and some sweet deals


----------



## Stringy_Jack

MR. Gris see my question above.


----------



## Paint It Black

BF, You are too funny, sneaking out. At least your purchases weren't too heavy!


----------



## Guest

Zombiesmash that is an awesome Zombie and great potion bottles!

Stringy his eyes do light up and I was very happy when they did so. Thanks for letting me know I can pop off his head for light replacement in the future.


----------



## osenator

Me and Doto, we went to thrift stores to find a rocking chair (make it rock with a motor), but found this creepy doll for 15$, decapitaed her, put a motor in her neck and done, within less than 2 hours of work. A big thank you to DOTO.

[/VID


----------



## Spookerstar

*pirate stuff*

Since we started doing a pirate theme last year we are always on the look out for good stuff. Found these on Friday night. Miki approved of everything.


----------



## Spookerstar

Those are amazing finds. You must have a very nice goodwill in your area. Cant wait to see the tombstones you create with those.



Lil Ghouliette said:


> Went Goodwilling.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Mr. Gris said:


> Stringy his eyes do light up and I was very happy when they did so. Thanks for letting me know I can pop off his head for light replacement in the future.


No problem Gris just wanted to make sure you (and anyone else) who owns this cool little item knows the bulb inside can be replaced if the eyes don't light-up. When I got mine the eyes didn't work but luckily it came with the instructions!


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, although that was a lovely doll, i got to admit it's impressive turning like that. good job
spookstar, nice jars.
stringy, i have 2 of those. i don't remember if my eyes light up or not. i just copied this off incase. thanks
i got this at goodwill for about $5.00 or $7.00.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> stringy, i have 2 of those. i don't remember if my eyes light up or not. i just copied this off incase. thanks


No problem lot of people don't know there is a light inside.


----------



## Patrick

Went to work at a Garage Sale for the Boys and Girls Club to help them out. As I walked in I came upon a wall of halloween stuff so I looked at the woman who asked me to come over and help out and I said box it all up. I'll take it. LOL. Got a cloth caldron, a couple of masks. A blowmold pumpkin/Jack-o-lantern some plastic skeletons and a couple of costume pieces. Cost. under 20 for two rubbermaid containers and the caldron and pumpkin. Paid 40 for it. (Hey its the boys and girls club I couldn't walk out without giving back. The let my kids go there free becuase I donate time.) Fairly good haul. Could have been worse.


----------



## Tannasgach

hallorenescene said:


> osenator, although that was a lovely doll, i got to admit it's impressive turning like that. good job
> spookstar, nice jars.
> stringy, i have 2 of those. i don't remember if my eyes light up or not. i just copied this off incase. thanks
> i got this at goodwill for about $5.00 or $7.00.


_*drooling*_ Great find!!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Spookerstar said:


> Since we started doing a pirate theme last year we are always on the look out for good stuff. Found these on Friday night. Miki approved of everything.


Love the little lantern! And your cat is adorable!



Spookerstar said:


> Those are amazing finds. You must have a very nice goodwill in your area. Cant wait to see the tombstones you create with those.


There are a couple Goodwill locations we go to that seem to have the most awesome stuff. I guess people who live in the area just happen to be randomly awesome?


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks tann, i don't know how to work it, but i sure like it. i think a part of the handle you turn is missing.
patrick, that was very nice of you. sounds like you did get some nice stuff


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> osenator, although that was a lovely doll, i got to admit it's impressive turning like that. good job
> spookstar, nice jars.
> stringy, i have 2 of those. i don't remember if my eyes light up or not. i just copied this off incase. thanks
> i got this at goodwill for about $5.00 or $7.00.


That's a nice one! I hung on to 2 for years but never put them to use...what are your plans?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo

*Love that spinning wheel hallo! What a great find! Looks like the start of a new fairytale theme? Careful not to prick your finger on the spindle.... *


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm thinking i can use it in witch themes. if i do the adams style theme this year, the grandma can be sitting at it. and maybe in a theme instead of sleeping beauty....sleepless beauty. i'm pretty sure i can put it to good use.


----------



## BlueFrog

A few years ago I would have arm-wrestled you for that spinning wheel, *hallo*. I discovered too late I "needed" one for a Three Fates vignette and couldn't find one for less than $50-60 in time. Amazing score!


----------



## hallorenescene

maybe deadna would be willing to part with one. i found this one at goodwill, and thought it was cool. i went out to the car, got in, and told the daughter. i said...i should have got it. she said i should have too. that surprised me. she usually isn't to into all this. when i brought it out she said, that will fit a lot of themes. i could have used it the year i did the hansel and gretel theme. it could have been in the witches cottage. i think it's homemade. not real heavy of wood. but i really like it.


----------



## matrixmom

Here's a couple of things I found at our local St Vincent De Paul's and Goodwill. Lots of good stuff in these places down here right now. The snowbirds (people that have a 2nd home in FL) clean out stuff and donate! I got these for $2.50. And of course can't have too much spiders! I might spray him all black though.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this great metal candleabra at the local consignment shop. (Think I have 4 now, but this one was too good to pass up.)


----------



## BlueFrog

There's no such thing as too many candelabras, *Paint It Black*, especially when they're as attractive as that one is. Does it have any maker's marks on it?


----------



## Paint It Black

No maker's marks. It is mostly made of aluminum. The flat round parts that catch the wax seem to be of steel (as they are rusting and a magnet will stick to them). I thought it looked Victorian/haunted house-like.


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up a vinyl record at the United Way thrift store in town. I got the "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House" by Disney records. I snagged this baby for 50 cents!!!!










This is the front of the insert.










Here a pic of the back of the sleeve insert.


----------



## Zombiesmash

Excellent score, Tom! I have an old copy of that record framed in my office, along with some other Disney vinyl. Good stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene

matrix, i agree, spiders, bats and rats you can never have enough of. nice statue
paint, very nice candlelabra
terror, that is quite the score.


----------



## BlueFrog

Salvation Army once again provides. Today I found two white coats, one traditional lab coat and the other shorter and simpler (?EMT), both sporting official "Cook County Trauma Unit" patches emblazoned with a wicked cool logo, for $2.50 each. One is pristine, the other has faint stains on the cuffs whose origins I'd rather not think about. I also picked up a very nice Victorian revival ivory silk shirt adorned with black lace for $3.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I found this guy at a thrift store earlier in the week. I'm not sure where to put him yet (he doesn't exactly go in my haunt) but how could I leave him behind?


----------



## hallorenescene

rciag will be so jealous, she had to work to get one of those catuses. that would have worked great in my western themed haunt. nice score. 
blue frog, good job on your finds.


----------



## Guest

RCIAG is a she I think Halo?  I could be wrong but either way they and I both envy you that is a super score!!!! I have been hoping to stumble into one of those myself. I too have some super finds i need to show but I have not had the time to take photos so I guess you all live in suspense. My friend has been out junking for me as I am taking care of the kids and lets just say I trained him well


----------



## hallorenescene

i think gris scores are the new twins. 
and i knew rciag was a girl, that's why i wrote she. lol. okay, so i added an s after you told me. lol. her avatar is misleading
i went to goodwill last night and bought a box of ghost and pumpkin stake lights for $2.00. when i pulled them out of the box, on the bottom of the box was 2 strands of pumpkin lights. they are so cute.








i also bought a cobra. when i got home i discovered it was battery operated. so i turned it on and it didn't work. i took out the 3 batteries, and i found 2 of the battery compartments are green. it's still a cool snake even if it doesn't work, but if it did work that would be all the better. does anyone know of a fix?


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, I don't know how to fix the snake, but I wanted to let you know that I think the cute little pumpkin lights are LEDs. I have a strand of them. Love the stake lights, and for $2 Wow.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh, i've heard of leds, but never had any before. they are really cute. thanks for the info. 
i bought a skunk awhile back, and it didn't work either, but i figure the skunk and snake will be good in my haunt even if they don't work. and who knows, maybe i'll get them to work somehow. i thought i'd pop into radio shack today and see what they say.


----------



## ChrisW

hallorenescene said:


> you got some nice finds gris. i have 2 used ones of the crypt keeper, but i think the first one doesn't have his book. nice pumpkin. i've been wondering if in our blow mold group we should start a thread...foam blow molds. they are very similar, and very worth noting. i hope more check out the blow mold group [club] started in my profile and join. it's off to a good start.


Hallorenescene - If you want to replace the book from your Cryptkeeper Candelabra there is one available now on ebay.
I've had the Crypt Keeper Candelabra since it came out, cool looking little piece but I haven't displayed it in years...


----------



## hallorenescene

chris, thanks, i'll check it out.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> i think gris scores are the new twins.
> and i knew rciag was a girl, that's why i wrote she. lol. okay, so i added an s after you told me. lol. her avatar is misleading
> i went to goodwill last night and bought a box of ghost and pumpkin stake lights for $2.00. when i pulled them out of the box, on the bottom of the box was 2 strands of pumpkin lights. they are so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also bought a cobra. when i got home i discovered it was battery operated. so i turned it on and it didn't work. i took out the 3 batteries, and i found 2 of the battery compartments are green. it's still a cool snake even if it doesn't work, but if it did work that would be all the better. does anyone know of a fix?


Just sand the green away as much as you can,I use an emery board most times. Is this the striking cobra snake? My friend puts his next to the toilet to scare people to death at his party!


----------



## hallorenescene

it's an overstuffed one. very cool looking. i saw where someone had placed a black stuffed snake winding up a black tree, you didn't even notice the snake at first. i have lots of colored trees in my display, so i have bought about 4 snakes to work into my trees. now i have this one. the sales lady at goodwill kept hugging the snake, she said she does an egyptian theme and if she wasn't working, she would have grabbed it. it has an egyptian look. whoever owned this snake before smoked, it smells strong of cigarettes. hello fabreeze. i had an animated cat, and i worked with a c-tip and alcohol till i got all the green off, but it still didn't work. i'll try the emery board, thanks


----------



## bethene

cool snake, Hallo,, hope you can get it to work,, and the blow molds and lights were a great deal,,, 
I have a crypt keeper candle with the book. got it at a garage sale a few years ago, in a box of lots of goodies,, I haven't used it yet, but do so love the crypt keeper

I went to thrift stores yesterday, got a black skirt for a buck, and a black blazer /suit coat for a dollar too, the skirt it for my witches, and the jacket i was thinking of a Fankenstein monster, but hubby thinks it is too small for that, maybe will use it on my gravedigger, I have one, but it is nice to keep switching up. not much I know, and sort of boring, but hey,, cheap! LOL! I never find any of the good things you guys find! w
ell about 3 weeks ago, found a cool candle holder, for 1.50, it is white, will paint it black,, like to have those , not what I will use it for, but hey,, just adding to the collection of "some day will use"


----------



## BlueFrog

Craigslist, Craigslist, Craigslist... what would I do without you? Have lots more money in my pocket, presumably. 

My undoing today was a large lot of 1930's labware, including the usual flasks and test tubes, two wooden test tube holders, two fantastic old acid bottles, a ceramic mortar with glass pestle, a tiny little something bottle-ish so delicate I'm still afraid to breathe on it, ad miscellaneous other cool things. Even though a fair number of these items are duplicates of items I already own, there were enough really cool and unusual things to justify the rather hefty price for the group - cheaper than eBay, but not a lot cheaper than eBay. I can always sell the extras, right? Right? Yeah, like that's gonna happen...

Still no camera so I couldn't photograph the entire lot, but these pictures provide a nice teaser. Sure wish I had a picture of the weird little bottle. I've never seen anything quite like it and don't have the first clue how to search eBay to find something similar.


----------



## VirusHaunt

coat to start my Jeepers Creepers scarecrow and 2 candles already black for a grand total of $3.56 thrift store


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, nice score.
virus, nice coat and a decent price


----------



## Guest

Well the twins finally went to sleep so its time to show some pics of my latest finds. Goodwill and sales have been good to me yet again even a couple new Union Owls plus a Trendmasters Casper I didnt have:


----------



## Ween12amEternal

Everybody's finds are fantastic - our thrift shops generally only put 'seasonal' stuff out during the appropriate season :/ . Awesome score Mr. Gris!


----------



## offmymeds

Awwww, the babies are asleep.........

And you found 2 new owls? hhmmmmmm, what a coincidence! Great finds Gris!


----------



## blackfog

Great finds everyone!

Gris don't know how you do it...........you always fine the greatest blowmolds around. That casper candle holder is awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh gris, you scored big. hey, those twins refreshed your luck.


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> oh my gosh gris, you scored big. hey, those twins refreshed your luck.


I think they did Halo! Well usually Goodwill would put all its stuff out in October but new management has decided its too much work so they made a year round Halloween Isle and its packed full of stuff every day. You should see the stuff I dont actually buy! I think its awesome because if I miss a yard sale on the weekend and it gets donated not purchased by Monday Goodwill has it on the shelf and I can grab it then.


----------



## hallorenescene

our goodwill this past year has started doing a corner to halloween too. i love it. i find bits and pieces all the time.


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> Craigslist, Craigslist, Craigslist... what would I do without you? Have lots more money in my pocket, presumably.
> 
> My undoing today was a large lot of 1930's labware, including the usual flasks and test tubes, two wooden test tube holders, two fantastic old acid bottles, a ceramic mortar with glass pestle, a tiny little something bottle-ish so delicate I'm still afraid to breathe on it, ad miscellaneous other cool things. Even though a fair number of these items are duplicates of items I already own, there were enough really cool and unusual things to justify the rather hefty price for the group - cheaper than eBay, but not a lot cheaper than eBay. I can always sell the extras, right? Right? Yeah, like that's gonna happen...
> 
> Still no camera so I couldn't photograph the entire lot, but these pictures provide a nice teaser. Sure wish I had a picture of the weird little bottle. I've never seen anything quite like it and don't have the first clue how to search eBay to find something similar.


Wow BF these are amazing items to add to the haunt this year. I cant wait to see how it will all look set up.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I'm not really sure what I found today. I have a blow mold ghost light (uses a C-5 bulb) that I love. It stands about 9" tall and was made buy the Belco Company in 1979. The reason I like it so much is the fact it looks so much like a kid with a sheet over him/her, I display it all year round. Well yesterday I saw what I thought was the same lamp on the back of a shelf of Halloween stuff. Reached way in the back to get it expecting to feel a lite item like the one I own...nope...it was cold and heavy. This thing looks almost exactly like the one I own but is made of some type of ceramic?? The only markings is a MT and the numbers 86 carved onto the bottom before it was fired. I'm assuming that is the initials of the person/company that made the thing and the year it was made? Here's a couple of pics of the item (blow mold on the right the one I found yesterday on the left) anyone know anything about this thing??


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great finds everyone! I wish my Goodwill would do a Halloween corner or a shelf for that matter. All mine has is 5 shelf's along one wall full of x-mas stuff year round.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Stringy_Jack*, I love those ghosts. Fabric detail is great. I see why you display yours year-round.

My guess, based on your description of the base of your ceramic piece, is that a "Molds for Hobbyists" ceramics company, um, "appropriated" the design of the blow mold. At the risk of casting aspersions on an entire industry, let's say that adherence to copyrights is not a high priority in that field. Sometimes they modify the originals a little, sometimes they just cast a mold directly off a plastic (or other material) original and then sell the molds to individuals and mom & pop ceramics shops. Regardless of its origin, those ghosties are CUTE! 

Fellow shoppers, I have some good news: a new camera! Prepare yourselves for an onslaught of photos as I learn to use this thing. It's more complicated than my old camera but thus far it's taking better pictures, which is a trade-off I can live with. 

Attached is a photo of my handblown mystery labware piece from that lot I purchased recently off CL. Any guesses as to what its original purpose was? No maker's mark, just the "Germany" lettering on the side. It has a pontil mark on the bottom, confirming that it's handblown (as if we couldn't tell by the shape). Amazing that the tip is not broken. As tiny and fragile as it is, there's not a chance in heck that it will make it into the public Halloween display but it's a neat-o piece for my year-round display collection.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

BlueFrog said:


> *Stringy_Jack*, I love those ghosts. Fabric detail is great. I see why you display yours year-round.
> 
> My guess, based on your description of the base of your ceramic piece, is that a "Molds for Hobbyists" ceramics company, um, "appropriated" the design of the blow mold. At the risk of casting aspersions on an entire industry, let's say that adherence to copyrights is not a high priority in that field. Sometimes they modify the originals a little, sometimes they just cast a mold directly off a plastic (or other material) original and then sell the molds to individuals and mom & pop ceramics shops. Regardless of its origin, those ghosties are CUTE!


Thanks BlueFrog I kinda thought as much but, it's was just so strange to find one of those "appropriated" pieces of an item I owned. Yes the way the fabric falls is one reason I love it...looks so natural.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, cool find. they do look alike. sorry, i don't know anything, maybe gris will know.
blue frog, pretty, that is all i know of what it is.


----------



## Guest

Stringy you see that alot with older blow molds. Ceramic companies have remade them. I have a few snowmen that are Poloron made and I have the exact snowman then made out of ceramics. 

Today I found no Halloween items but I did got to a sale of a lady selling all her sons stuff as he left for college. I bought a Nintendo WII system with 2 controllers, 2 Nunchuks, Balance Board, 4 Controller covers, Cabelas Big Game Hunter Gun and 7 games for $10.00!!! Its in the box like new works great I guess she just didnt know what it was. I felt bad almost....almost  This will be a nice resell item to fund the display.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks for the info Gris, first time I've seen this.


----------



## Guest

Well today I bought about 10 more inflatables mostly Christmas but I got this awesome Halloween Skull that is animated. 










When I picked it all up the seller also asked if I wanted this 5ft witch stirring a cauldron for 10.00 more. Of course she had to come home with me.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh goodness sake, both those items are awesome gris. $10.00 for a $60.00 prop, i would think yes when it's that cool.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Hallo. I was just saying I needed a new stirring witch for a scene I am building and this was perfect!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great finds once again Mr. Gris!


----------



## Paint It Black

snagged two tiki torches the neighbor was throwing out. (trash digging again, lol) they should look good in the pirate's Shipwreck Cove this year.


----------



## hallorenescene

i love those curb finds. yours sounds cool paint


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> (trash digging again, lol)


No, no, no. You weren't digging in trash, you were shopping at CurbMart


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> I was just saying I needed a new stirring witch for a scene I am building and this was perfect!


Won't Hazel be jealous?!


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> Won't Hazel be jealous?!


Hazel was decapitated for a crystal ball project but then I found the Gemmy crystal ball so now I just have her head in a dish


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, I will have to remember that one - "CurbMart," hahaha


----------



## Guest

The weekend was slow but I was able to bring home a Bayshore blow mold at least


----------



## hallorenescene

nice find gris, did yours have a place for a light in the back? i think that looks like the one i bought, and there was no place for a light


----------



## Guest

Yes there is a spot for a C7 light kit to go inside the back of it. Mabye the one you found never got punched by the machines for a light kit?


----------



## hallorenescene

must be, well, i made a hole for one. gotta have that baby lit up.


----------



## Druidess

Found these at Goodwill for $3 each. Im very excited to fill them with random specimens.


----------



## hallorenescene

druidess, those are nice jars. i see you got the potionn jar fever too


----------



## Druidess

I do. It's something I've been planning for this year for a while now. You have no idea how happy I was when I got logged back in and did a quick search for ideas and found that it is all but an epidemic.


----------



## hallorenescene

i hear you, i had been figuring on doing some for quite some time, i kept seeing really cool stuff, then my secret reaper gave me some made up, and stuff to make some up, i have had a blast making them since then


----------



## Druidess

Awesome! Have you posted pictures of yours? I'd love to see them.


----------



## Guest

Druidess said:


> Found these at Goodwill for $3 each. Im very excited to fill them with random specimens.


Oh I love those bottles! I can already see them filled with mysterious substances of the unknown.


----------



## Guest

Today I added another Halloween Blow Mold to the collection:

Thank you Goodwill:


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, lol, look at the ferocious look on the cat's face. My little chihuahua gets a look like that and we just laugh at her. I love the dancing skellys around the bottom too. Great find. I would like to find one just like this.


----------



## hallorenescene

nice find gris. i love those cat pumpkin combos. they must have been very sellable, there are so many variations of them. 
so my daughter and i went to iowa city and we checked out a store called artifacts. it was a used store. there was a mannequin there and they wanted $75.00 for it. we didn't have anyway to haul it so we left it. so when we went back the next time, my daughter went back and picked it up. look what i got for a present. it is awesome. thanks daughter.


----------



## Guest

Thanks PIB and Hallo!

Hallo that is a great mannequin think of all the possibilities you can come up with in that pose. What are you thinking of making her this year?


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks gris. blue frog has a mannequin dressed in red sitting on a tomb. i thought maybe a tomb sitter. i have a black brides dress, see if that fits. and a black shag wig that is fiber optic. and some black roses.


----------



## Druidess

Wonderful blowmold Gris. I love the detail of the skeletons dancing at the bottom. They look so animated. Hallo, absolutely great find. You're tomb lady will be dreadfully ugly I'm sure.


----------



## offmymeds

Aww, I love your new addition Gris. I'm not much into blow molds but that one is really different from some of the other ones. Does it have a year stamped on it somewhere? 

What a nice daughter you have Hallo. That is a great pose!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, your daughter knows just the kind of gift to give you! How fun.


----------



## BlueFrog

Hallo, that mannequin is spectacular. If I saw her for that price anywhere remotely near me, I would have snapped her up in a heartbeat. Your display options will be endless: tomb, coffin, fainting couch...


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhh, fainting couch, didn't think of that one. keep that in mind. i was thinking of having her a black widow bride. a bunch of stones around with the same name for their wife.
thanks guys


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> nice find gris. i love those cat pumpkin combos. they must have been very sellable, there are so many variations of them.
> so my daughter and i went to iowa city and we checked out a store called artifacts. it was a used store. there was a mannequin there and they wanted $75.00 for it. we didn't have anyway to haul it so we left it. so when we went back the next time, my daughter went back and picked it up. look what i got for a present. it is awesome. thanks daughter.


LOVE the manni....looks like she is saying "Hey there sailor"...LOL!
Until I saw My Strange Obsession last night I had no clue there were all the different poses. The guy on the show ended up renting an $1100/month apartment just for them to live in.


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> ohhh, fainting couch, didn't think of that one. keep that in mind. i was thinking of having her a black widow bride. a bunch of stones around with the same name for their wife.
> thanks guys


As you know, that's a theme of which I'm _very_ fond, even if last year's display didn't go off as planned. I so can see her perched atop any of the items I mentioned, surrounded by the tombstones of her ex-husbands. 

By the way, although I don't know a lot about the collectable side of mannequins, I do know that yours has some very decent age on her (I'm guessing 1960's) and is of a style that I particularly enjoy for Halloween use. Those white-skinned mannes make outstanding vampiresses, and they're easy to corpsify with make-up. I own only two of them, bought as part of an estate collection from a former Marshall Field's employee; some of the mannes were marked as such, which is how I know. I suspect these were extremely expensive when new. Mine are in very rough shape, as have been the very few I've seen over the years. Yours is a really amazing example all the way around and I eagerly look forward to seeing how you incorporate her in your display.

*Deadna*, I suspect I'm never going to live down "My Strange Obsession," ever. It's almost a shame that the mannequin guy is both gay and seemingly in a very commited relationship, because otherwise I think he'd be the perfect counterpart for the wig lady, who definitely needs a better boyfriend. Now that I plan to start making life-sized silicone figures using techniques and materials very similar to the sex dolls collected by that the couple in the U.K., I fear that it's only a matter of time until TLC knocks on my door to film "Perfect Storm" episode. 

For the record, I haven't a clue why the mannequin guy washes his twice a month. Sounds like a great way to erode the painted finishes on the old ones to me.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, she's in really good shape and i think very pretty. when we were asking about the other mannequin, the clek said, oh no, she is the last of the 6. 6? they had 6! we said the one in the window, they said that one was not for sale. dang! that's okay though, i really, really like this one.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow Hallo! She's gorgeous!!! What a gift! She kind of reminds me of Elizabeth Taylor with the beautiful face and black hair. 

Can't wait to see how you use her over the years. I like the idea of the tombstone sitter, that or maybe a coffin sitter (not sure if I would use her on top of it or sitting inside with the lid open. If you do an Egyptian theme one year, she could be Cleopatra.


----------



## Kymmm

Great buy Hallo.. do you have plans for her already??


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks gris. blue frog has a mannequin dressed in red sitting on a tomb. i thought maybe a tomb sitter. i have a black brides dress, see if that fits. and a black shag wig that is fiber optic. and some black roses. 
ohhh, fainting couch, didn't think of that one. keep that in mind. i was thinking of having her a black widow bride. a bunch of stones around with the same name for their wife.
thanks guys 
i do plan on an egyptian theme some year. she would be perfect for that.


----------



## BlueFrog

My Scarlet Woman thinks your mannequin would make a great Scarlet Woman too  

Picture below for those who have no idea what vignette we're talking about. She's one of the most remembered characters I've ever used, even though no one knew what a Scarlet Woman was (most assumed she was simply a prostitute). The boar's head represents "The Beast." (if you get the secondary allusion, bully for you!) I originally planned to have a bridled werewolf as her consort but ran out of time that year.


----------



## hallorenescene

i remember her. she was my favorite part of your haunt. yeah, i agree, our gals would go good together. would you miss yours though? lol. i want a pair of those nylons


----------



## Paint It Black

Today at the yard sales, I found some boots for my pirates to wear and some gold for their treasure chest. Also a pair of work gloves for the grave digger dude I am making.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow, those boots are perfect for your pirates. nice score on the gold too


----------



## Guest

Nice score PIB! Cool gold and perfect boots overall thats one heck of a haul. 




Paint It Black said:


> Today at the yard sales, I found some boots for my pirates to wear and some gold for their treasure chest. Also a pair of work gloves for the grave digger dude I am making.
> 
> View attachment 110459


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Hallo and Mr. Gris, it was fun to find things I want to use for this year's pirate theme. They were selling boots at the thrift stores for around $9 a pair. Decided to wait for yard sales, and got each pair for $1 instead.


----------



## goofyjds72092

So I have quiet about lately but now I thought I would share what I got at thrift store and not a garage sale but from garbage that right garbage from salvation army thrift store back when it opened I had gotten pumpkin lamp post blow for $3.95 mold which now I am looking for a another 1 to match it out of garbage I have gotten 2 pumpkin blow molds looking to sell one cause I don't need any more I also got a rubber made bin full of Halloween odds and ends things a lot of items for inside but I did score some spiders big ones for ouside I also scored 2 lamps from local habitat for humanity restore that look old lanterns from bad in days when they had lanterns on wagons each lantern was $2 but I think I will be hinding once again I will post more if I find anything in the garbage but next post will probably be in may when I have a garage sale and go around area when the community has a there garage sales


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like you got some nice buys goofy.


----------



## Guest

goofyjds72092 said:


> So I have quiet about lately but now I thought I would share what I got at thrift store and not a garage sale but from garbage that right garbage from salvation army thrift store back when it opened I had gotten pumpkin lamp post blow for $3.95 mold which now I am looking for a another 1 to match it out of garbage I have gotten 2 pumpkin blow molds looking to sell one cause I don't need any more I also got a rubber made bin full of Halloween odds and ends things a lot of items for inside but I did score some spiders big ones for ouside I also scored 2 lamps from local habitat for humanity restore that look old lanterns from bad in days when they had lanterns on wagons each lantern was $2 but I think I will be hinding once again I will post more if I find anything in the garbage but next post will probably be in may when I have a garage sale and go around area when the community has a there garage sales



Pictures! Pictures! Pictures!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I second Gris' request for pictures. And hallo, my Scarlet Woman will not leave, but she believes there should be a Scarlet Woman in every state. She has to play Cinderella in a few years, in my grisly Grimms-authentic take on the tale  My girl's pose simply begs for a glass slipper, does it not? 



Paint It Black said:


> They were selling boots at the thrift stores for around $9 a pair. Decided to wait for yard sales, and got each pair for $1 instead.


Don't you love when that happens?

______________

It's all so clear now: estate sales are going to be the death of me. Today I went to one where again I wish I'd met the owner in life. He traveled the world, spent lots of money, and had _excellent_ taste in beautiful things. I went for the last hour of the last day when prices were at their lowest, and found the "leftovers" were tastier than the prime merchandise at almost any other estate sale. I missed out on even the last remnants of his Venetian mask collection - the final three were purchased by a couple who snuck in just ahead of me, and made me curse the impossible parking in Chicago's Old Town even more than I already had. However, the objects I came home with were still... beautiful. Among my gleanings were a small black granite obelisk; a Middle Eastern stained glass candleholder in a style I've never seen before; a fabric-covered paper mache hat whose origin I should know but don't (mine is on the left in the picture); a pair of small black glass bottles, one oblong and one heart-shaped, decorated in silver; a slender blue glass bottle with amazing hand-applied silver decoration; a handblown blue-toned swirled glass globe on base; a stone Egyptian-style scarab beetle that must hew very closely to its original (sorry GoS, not only is this one mine but you wouldn't believe the pieces I had to leave behind); and probably other things my brain is too blown to process. All will find their way into upcoming haunts, especially the Monsters' Ball, but after I sneak them into the house, I plan to simply stare at The Pretty for a while before deciding exactly how I'll incorporate them.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, looks like you got some very interesting articles.  so what kind of glass slipper are you looking for? what size of foot does your manniquin have? i bought some cute nurses shoes at goodwill for $3.75 the other day. and i went to a consignment store and they had a rootin tootin cowboy for sale. they had $75.00 on him and a sold sign. so i was talking to the owner, and she said he wasn't paid in full yet. so a month later i went back and he was sitting behind the counter. i said ... he must be paid in full now... she said...no, they rigged nigged on payments so he's going back out on the floor. i said,,,would you take $50.00 for him? she said $65.00....i said $60.00 and he came home with me. i think he is home made. he is 3 to 4 feet tall. i just love him. my grandson wants him, my daughter says he is disappointing. so judge for yourself


----------



## Paint It Black

Bluefrog, the stained-glass candle holder looks almost gothic, really cool.
Hallo, your rootin' tootin' cowboy is fun. I am working on a western theme for the future, and always on the look-out for fun ideas. I am sure my grandson (age 2) would love him too.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks paint, i did a western theme 2 years ago. it was so much fun, the kids loved it. i will for sure do one again. good luck on yours. my grandson is 15.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

A couple things Ghouliet & I picked up at thrift stores today. 









We got a pair of these oversized margarita glasses and we're going to use them in the candy buffet for the Devil's Night party. They're perfect for candy!









This we're going to take out the fern leaves and put some of the dying flowers/leaves etc that we had bought for the floral arrangement we used on one of our headstones. Maybe give it some brown stain & moss to age it a bit more.









I love that it doesn't really have eyes. > 









We actually bought this last month, but I've been bad about getting photos of it. Sorry! It's an amazing walking stick that's a little over 5 feet tall... and check out the top of it...









It's a dragon claw holding a skull!! I literally squealed in delight at Goodwill when I discovered it hiding on the top shelf behind some fake flowers. I grabbed it and didn't let go until it was back home!


----------



## Paint It Black

LilGouliet, I would have bought all those things. I love anything with cherubs, the big margarita glasses will be great for the candy bar, the walking stick is just too cool.


----------



## BlueFrog

Such cool things you all have been finding. Hallo, now that I can see the picture I love your little western dude. And Lil Ghouliette, I am again in awe of your stuff finding abilities. I would have squealed over the dragon claw skull too.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, i love him too. i'm thinking of going back to where i got him and see if i can find out who made him. lil ghoulette, nice finds, and to imagine that walking stick find. boy you were charmed, that is a winner


----------



## goofyjds72092

View attachment 110
























609[/ATTACH]so here are some picture i will say most i took and rest are i found to use cause i had put it way dont want to get it down but in one picture its 3 spiders another has 2 orange and purple lights i also got some bats and creapy guy that hangs and mickey pumpkin in anther one is frankenstein and hands that that was all from garbage
i remember i got chandelier from garbage but it packed away right now but those lamps i was talking about will be posted tomorrow there a picture of pumkin lamp post since packed away in rafters of my garage i found a pic to use and i have 2 of walmart general foam pumkin blow molds but will to sell one some1 for right price


----------



## Guest

goofyjds72092 said:


> View attachment 110610
> View attachment 110
> View attachment 110612
> View attachment 110613
> View attachment 110614
> View attachment 110615
> 609[/ATTACH]so here are some picture i will say most i took and rest are i found to use cause i had put it way dont want to get it down but in one picture its 3 spiders another has 2 orange and purple lights i also got some bats and creapy guy that hangs and mickey pumpkin in anther one is frankenstein and hands that that was all from garbage
> i remember i got chandelier from garbage but it packed away right now but those lamps i was talking about will be posted tomorrow there a picture of pumkin lamp post since packed away in rafters of my garage i found a pic to use and i have 2 of walmart general foam pumkin blow molds but will to sell one some1 for right price


I love it all! The Mickey mouse was made by Trendmasters and sooooo cool


----------



## goofyjds72092

I did not know who made it but thanks for that info but I love it all there was more that came with it but it's like windsock and scarecrow but nothing as good as that stuff I posted but it was just pure luck when I out garbage picking for garage sale my family has every year


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog, what no pics of your Egyptian items after teasing me!? Sounded like a cool estate sale BTW.

Hallo, what a cool cowboy dude. I bet he is an original creation. He has a lot of personality and a real charmer. I don't think I'd risk putting him outside but would definitely use him in a window. Neat find.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

icyuod2 said:


> Came across a box of vintage dental supplies for casting teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dentists creep me out. Lol. So I suppose $20 was a great deal for this box of terror. Whats even creepier is this.... Wasn't long before I realized there was one odd ball item that just doesn't belong here.
> Ladies I suggest you steer clear of the dentist that owned these supplies.
> 
> Not sure if I'll cast teeth or just build something weird outta them. I'll keep ya in the loop.





that stuff would go really well w/ this animatronic:

http://www.buycostumes.com/Dr-Phealphine-Animated-Prop/802017/ProductDetail.aspx


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, lots of cool items. you got a good haul. gris, i figured you would like that mickey, it's real cute. my favorite is the pumpkin lamp.


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> BlueFrog, what no pics of your Egyptian items after teasing me!? Sounded like a cool estate sale BTW.


I left that sale absolutely bursting with ideas for the masquerade. Even organized for sales rather than for living, the house was so full of character and creative inspiration. I love that kind of energy and so rarely get to experience it outside of friends' studios. I'm so pleased I was able to see it before it's lost forever.

The only Egyptian piece I bought was the scarab, and he, along with the rest of the items I bought that day, is still hiding in my trunk awaiting a safe time to sneak into the house  

What I'm really kicking myself about is not asking the man conducting the sale to give me new prices on the Egyptian stuff rather than the cashier. He was giving out much bigger discounts than she was, and I'll bet had I pointed out the damage on what I thought was an even more impressive scarab I'll bet he'd have given it to me.


----------



## scareme

I hit the thrift store today and picked up this spiderman for 5 bucks.










I put him on a $6 tricycle and added a 3.00 after Walgreens after Halloween clearance sale mask. Now I just need to find a black suit, shoes, and red bow tie, and I'll have a prop finished.


----------



## hallorenescene

scareme, very clever. of course, saw is a rip off from peewee hermans alter ego. lol.


----------



## Guest

HAHAHA Hallo I play Pee Wee Hermans music in my haunt! Danny Elfman did the soundtrack so why not!


----------



## offmymeds

Oh Scareme, that is a great prop. Good find!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Love the prop scareme!! I can't wait to see the finished prop. I love the Saw movies!


----------



## Druidess

scareme Great Find!! I love your ingenuity.


----------



## Guest

I was shocked to walk into a Thrift store today and find the Union Chocolate bunny! I know I know hes not Halloween but hey I have bragging rights for finding this gem dont I? He is in my Easter display as we speak and I think somehow someway I may actually add him to my Halloween. I also found the small Empire pumpkin scarecrow on Tuesday so that was a big suprise as well!


----------



## Paint It Black

Love, no really love the chocolate bunny. Maybe he could be part of an enchanted forest scene for Halloween? lol


----------



## hallorenescene

he looks like a real chocolate treat. i didn't know they made such a thing. geesh, nice score


----------



## Deadna

I've had the bunny for many years....he looks SO yummy! They really captured the color of chocolate when they made him


----------



## Guest

Oh I am happy as a clam finding him....I like the idea of him hiding in the spooky trees this year.


----------



## scareme

I've never seen it before. How tall is it? It makes me hungry just looking at it.


----------



## offmymeds

sooo, that's a blow mold?


----------



## Guest

The Bunny stands about 32 inches tall and yes offmymeds he is a blow mold made by Union. He does not light up as Union made some blow molds that do not illuminate but still look wonderful out in the yard and garden.


----------



## offmymeds

wow, he really does look like a real choc bunny.......and i agree he would look spooky in the trees, quite unexpected


----------



## hallorenescene

32 inces is almost a yard stick. he's a lot bigger than i thought. sweet


----------



## Tannasgach

Bragging rights granted Mr Gris -- he's _sweet_!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Got to go shopping today and scored this cool purple lantern at Goodwill for $3, you unscrew a piece out of the bottom and put in a tealight. I tried it with a flameless one from Dollar Tree and it looks great. I can't wait to add it to my witch scene this year. I also got this cool skull & cross bone scarf at Walmart for $3.97.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl, that is the most unusual looking lantern. it looks like a vase. it's so different looking, it's a perfect fit for a witch table. nice score


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thanks. I was drawn to it the moment I walked in the store and saw there on the top shelf, I knew I had to have it.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, did you know it was a lantern, or did you like it because it was such a pretty vase?


----------



## bethene

Gris, love the chocolate bunny! now,,, I am one who wishes i had a 32 inch REAL chocolate bunny! 
Spooky girl, love that lantern,, what a great addition to your witch area!! love the purple! 

I went to a thrift store today and got a shiatzu massager for l$3.50,, it is like my 5th one, hope to use them in my haunt at some point,,, want more animation this year!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

hallorenescene said:


> spooky, did you know it was a lantern, or did you like it because it was such a pretty vase?


I knew it was a lantern when I saw it. Someone left the empty metal thing a real tea light is in.


----------



## Paint It Black

OK, so I went to the annual local high school rummage sale today. What do you think they wondered about me buying ALL of their black and white striped t-shirts, black and red striped t-shirts, skuffed-up leather boots, plush parrot, ruffely white blouse, and plastic sword? Pirate theme, or just someone buying weird stuff? hahahaha


----------



## kittyvibe

I cant believe no one recommended turning Mr Gris chocolate bunny into the the zombie bunny yet  http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...7&tbnw=123&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0

I would have to do it to an extra one though, the original is too yummy to paint over.


----------



## Diabolik

*I'm not usually very lucky...but*

Tonight we ran to our neighborhood Goodwill. Had been planning on going this week but didn't get there until tonight. Really went in search of a rocking chair for the Rocking Granny I bought after Halloween. Anyways, we go in, no rockers. Even asked an employee if they had any in the back, she said no. We were able to find her a new nightgown for $2 and I picked up another Shiatsu massager for $2.99. 

Anyways, we decide we are going to leave there and go to a Goodwill in the next town over. As I am checking out, I look in the entrance of the store, and there is a rocking chair ! I know it wasn't there when I came in. Here one of the employees had just carried it out from the back. We never even saw them bring it out. They were asking $15, but they gave it to us for $10 because one of the spindles had come unglued. I can't believe we found one finally. I have been looking on and off for months. I just need to make a small wooden riser to raise Granny up a wee bit so I can mount her solid to the chair. 1 prop down !!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

that rocking grandma is so cool looking. so i take it you have the granny, and she goes in a rocker that doesn't come with her?
pib, you got a lot of nice clothes


----------



## Diabolik

hallorenescene said:


> that rocking grandma is so cool looking. so i take it you have the granny, and she goes in a rocker that doesn't come with her?
> pib, you got a lot of nice clothes


Correct. Granny is animated and rocks (when she is in a rocking chair). We have a big window in the front of the house and we can't wait to put her in there this season. She's going to be rocking every night.


----------



## Deadna

kittyvibe said:


> I cant believe no one recommended turning Mr Gris chocolate bunny into the the zombie bunny yet  http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...7&tbnw=123&start=0&ndsp=30&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0
> 
> I would have to do it to an extra one though, the original is too yummy to paint over.


Oh I forgot about the zombie bunny! I was offered another one years ago...hope she still has it so I can paint hers up and not ruin mine!


----------



## Guest

Oh Zombie Bunnies would rock!!

Today I found this old gem....correct me if I am wrong but I believe this is one of the original Telco Frankenstein Motionettes


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i don't know if he is or not, but he is very cool.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Cool prop Mr. Gris!


----------



## Guest

Today I found a huge pumpkin stack made by Trendmaster! This thing is awesome and I stole it for 2.00. I am returning for a couple other pumpkins they were digging out for me this evening.


----------



## hallorenescene

that is one heck of a cool find gris.


----------



## chinclub

That is awesome!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Wow! love the stack of pumpkins, great score!


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, I am convinced you have a gift - you find the best stuff at the best prices. I love the pumpkin stack. Love the Frankie. Keep showing the photos. It is nice to know what kinds of items are out there so I can keep an eye open. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone! PIB I dont so much think I have a gift but more that this town is crawling with Halloween items. The thing is I may only get a piece here and there but it all adds into the big picture of the haunt. Most houses here have just a few Halloween items on display. When they decide to move on and not decorate I am one of the only people who swoop in and grab them. My town is about 100000 in population and I can hit 30 sales in two hours. While zipping through the streets some sales can be seen from the road and as you know orange pops brighter than any color on a yard sale table. Sometimes I just drive by slow and say "Nope No Halloween" Other times I just pull in the driveway roll down the window and ask if they have outdoor Halloween items or hard plastic statues for Christmas or Halloween. I never call them blow molds cause most people dont know what they are called. Thats how I cover so much ground.


----------



## Paint It Black

Good points. And, if they do know they are called blow molds, they want to charge a lot more.


----------



## Guest

Exactly PIB! I cant believe I forgot to tell you that I also got this awesom 1960s Mechanical Coffin Bank in the original box too!! I didnt get a picture tonight but here is a video of an identical one I found on youtube. It works and its amazing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHntjj_u-yU&feature=watch_response


----------



## BlueFrog

The Halloween gods smiled upon me this weekend. I'm broke, but in a _good_ way  Pictures of my most fabulous treasures to be taken tomorrow. In the meantime, an amusing anecdote for the blow mold fans. While at a flea market, I spotted a Santa's Best mini-Santa seated on a full-sized candy cane. One of my neighbors has a pair and I've been frothingly jealous the last couple of years. This one had good paint but also a large hole in his forehead, so I asked how much Santa cost now that his brains had been sucked out. The two dealers couldn't stop laughing and three dollars later I took him home.


----------



## hallorenescene

when we were little my sister had a shorter one. it was a black box and a hand came up and grabbed the coin. i always loved it. when i was older and saw that coffin bank, i had to have it. i also have 1 other cool bank. it is a spider that comes out and grabs the coin. gris, that commercial was cute. 
blue frog, you should talk to a guy named hermey, maybe he can tell you how to fix the hole in the head. i've heard he's good at fixing things. doesn't it make you wonder how santa got the hole? sounds like a couple of nice buys.


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> The Halloween gods smiled upon me this weekend. I'm broke, but in a _good_ way  Pictures of my most fabulous treasures to be taken tomorrow. In the meantime, an amusing anecdote for the blow mold fans. While at a flea market, I spotted a Santa's Best mini-Santa seated on a full-sized candy cane. One of my neighbors has a pair and I've been frothingly jealous the last couple of years. This one had good paint but also a large hole in his forehead, so I asked how much Santa cost now that his brains had been sucked out. The two dealers couldn't stop laughing and three dollars later I took him home.



BF that candy cane Santa in good condition has a price that would make you fall over and bump your head HAHAHA!!! Great find!


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> when we were little my sister had a shorter one. it was a black box and a hand came up and grabbed the coin. i always loved it. when i was older and saw that coffin bank, i had to have it. i also have 1 other cool bank. it is a spider that comes out and grabs the coin. gris, that commercial was cute.
> blue frog, you should talk to a guy named hermey, maybe he can tell you how to fix the hole in the head. i've heard he's good at fixing things. doesn't it make you wonder how santa got the hole? sounds like a couple of nice buys.




Hallo alot of people dont know this but the black box bank where the hand retrieves the coin is actually an Addams Family Thing Bank. I know because I found one in the box last year.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks gris, that makes sense. i think my sister still has it and it works. that's cool. this is a little off topic, but i got to tell this one. a few years ago my daughter and i went to a garage sale, and there was a small coffin box. it had a wind up key and a skelly's head painted on the box with a hole in the skelly's mouth. it was unusual and i wound up the key. it played the death march. so i decided i wanted it. so i asked the people running the garage sale what the box was for. they said you put your cigarretes in it and it plays the death march as it disperses the cigs out the skelly's mouth. i don't smoke, but i thought i could put my hubby's cigs in it. they started snickering and quietly made comments like that should make them quit smoking. i just figured because the box played the death march. when we got home we put some of my hubby's cigs in it and round it up. there was a button to push for the cig. i pushed the button, and just as the cig got out far enough to reach for it, the cig went back inside. it was a riot. every time the cig got out a little ways, it would go back in. you could never get a cig. i love that box


----------



## Druidess

Scored a couple of things at Goodwill saturday. I am especially stoked about the ionizing rock lamps. $3 each! and we got two of those. One of them is going into our witch display. Not sure about the other yet. The good thing is, we can use them year round. Also, the lovie got two samurai style swords. I am not sure where they have run off to so pics will have to wait on those.


----------



## hallorenescene

druid, nice scores you got there


----------



## Druidess

TY TY hallo.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Ghouliet & I raided the Goodwill near my apartment... and came up with some pumpkins to put in our pumpkin patch! Yay! 










Ghouliet got even more dishes for her candy buffet as well, but I don't have pictures of those.


----------



## hallorenescene

ghouliette, those are super cute. i love them


----------



## Druidess

Great Pumpkins Ghoul!!


----------



## Guest

I adore the pumpkins!


----------



## Paint It Black

Lil Goul - The pumpkins are great - did you all see the middle one on the left with the angry little face? lol.


----------



## Guest

Craigslist was good to me today. I found this lot in a town across the way and a friend went and picked up all the loot including the 2 5ft animatronic skeletons for me. The price was the best part...35.00 for all!


----------



## Druidess

Awesome score Mr Gris!! Congrats


----------



## hallorenescene

heck gris, $35.00 just for one of those skelly's alone would have been a good deal


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Haven't been to my local Goodwill for a while and your posts here got me curious to see what's come in. I'm so happy I did too. 

My favorite find is a real top hat in all black. Very cool. Can picture using this with so many scenes--skeleton groom, magican, Jack the Ripper London street scene, swamp voodoo bad guy (like Baron Samedi). I never see these hats in the resell shops and the cheap stove top hat I bought a few years ago from Halloween City for my magician white rabbit scene doesn't even begin to compare.

I also found two matching plaster cast decorative columns, a Gemmy Big Mouth Billy Bass fish, and a rotating disco ball light (will somehow get worked into my circus/carnival scene). I'm not sure the Billy Bass works yet, but for $5 even a dead fish would work great in a toxic river or pirate bay scene, so am happy with the purchase. 

Thanks for getting me motivated! Hopefully my post will promt someone else to find something exciting.


----------



## BlueFrog

Perhaps a few of my recent purchases will inspire you, GoS? Not that you need inspiration, what with that top hat you just bought. :jealous:

I started off my weekend by purchasing this fabulous two part trumpet vase for a measly $10. Pictures don't do it justice but that didn't stop me from trying.


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, looks like lots of goodies!

and Ghost of Spookie, I like the top hat ideas


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, that trumpet vase is really cool looking, so intricate.


----------



## BlueFrog

Next up is this Victorian Aesthetic silver plate sugar bowl, a mere $6.76 at Salvation Army. I'm sure it was worth considerably more before I dropped it on the sidewalk, but fortunately it held up to the abuse like the fine old antique it is.

And last but certainly not least, my Neoclassical urn, probably intended for a fireplace mantel, definitely 19thC and most likely circa 1840's. The second I spotted this piece it was instant "love from across a crowded room." It was beautiful. It was rare. It was perfect for my collection. It was... not cheap. I had to possess it. My new camera does not seem to handle flat black objects well (hmmm) but these pictures give you some sense of it. Bonus: it's so heavy that if I'm ever attacked by a marauding elephant, I can conk the beast over the head with it and walk away unscathed at my leisure.


----------



## hallorenescene

gos, sounds like you got some good pieces.
blue frog, your vase and urn are lovely


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, the urn is so interesting. Is it marked regarding where it was made? Italy maybe?


----------



## Guest

Bluefrog that is an urn with some style. I would have bought that in a heartbeat and not had one fear about it holding someones soul  All those pieces are amazing and I am loving the pics your camera takes.


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks for the compliments. The urn in particular grabbed me. Who knows, maybe someone's soul was involved! After I bought it, the seller told me he couldn't guarantee it wasn't haunted. I should have responded that I would have felt haunted if I didn't buy it. He and his partner were absolute hoots. I loved them to pieces. Although they deal in Victorian era antiques, apprently they're not so up on funeral customs and were shocked when I described the original use of the ornamental display coffin that I'm going to put it next to. I love saying things that put "that look" on people's faces!


----------



## BlueFrog

Finally my family went to sleep hours before me, on a night when I could take advantage of the extra time. Took them long enough! Here are pictures of some of my past goodies:


----------



## BlueFrog

More items from the opera lover's estate sale. The scarab is made of brass.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow blue frog, those are amazing. especially the scarab


----------



## BlueFrog

Thanks Hallo. I'm unusually proud of my recent finds. I haven't hunted like this for almost a decade, but the extra effort is paying off with some finds that I think will result in a display (the Monsters' Ball in 2014) like nothing I've ever seen before. 

The brass base was sold with the blown glass globe (which is covered in delicate iridescent colors washed out by the flash) but I suspect they were "married" later in life. No matter, as I love both pieces and paid something like $6 for the pair. I can hardly believe I forgot to attach the picture of the pen base ($1) and the small bottles that I suspect were intended for perfume. They may have been designed as purely decorative objects but someone put a lot of work into making them functional, and I can't think what else they might have been used for. I'm also all ears about the half moon glasses with the cobalt lenses. Any guesses?


----------



## Guest

Nice finds BlueFrog those will look delicious in the Monsters Ball. I myself am coming to the conclusion my Yard is getting smaller...I cant be getting too many props so I think it means my yard has been shrinking  We are playing with the idea of the walkthrough this year out the back gate and into the alley. If yard sale season keeps this good that may be the plan.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> If yard sale season keeps this good that may be the plan.


If it doesn't, then book a plane ticket and come here. How did I accumulate This Many Props?!



Mr. Gris said:


> I myself am coming to the conclusion my Yard is getting smaller...I cant be getting too many props so I think it means my yard has been shrinking


You're suffering from Shrinking Yard Syndrome too? That one sure is contagious


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, i have a pen holder like that. i think i got mine in the 70's. it came with a white pen. the two bottles are similar to ones i have, they are indeed perfume bottles, and they are funtional. they were mainly for decorative purposes, you would pour a bigger bottle that was not that fancy looking into one of those bottles. those are very nice finds


----------



## chinclub

I bought this lovely lady and her costume at a yard sale for $25. She has no arms, but then, nobody's perfect!


----------



## Druidess

chinclub, that is a great find. I cant believe the deal you got on all that! Better for her to not have arms than to have cost YOU an arm and a leg.


----------



## scareme

Druidess said:


> chinclub, that is a great find. I cant believe the deal you got on all that! Better for her to not have arms than to have cost YOU an arm and a leg.


lol You're so funny. 

She's a beauty, chinclub. A couple of pool noodles and some pvc will work just fine with long sleeves. That was a great price.

Bluefrog, that just goes to show what I know. I thought the bottles were for booze.


----------



## hallorenescene

chin club, for $12.00 i bought a mannequin with no arms and legs, you got a great deal. i even like the costume


----------



## BlueFrog

Great find, chinclub. Love those mannes, and you got a great deal. 



Druidess said:


> chinclub, that is a great find. I cant believe the deal you got on all that! Better for her to not have arms than to have cost YOU an arm and a leg.


^ Love it.



hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, i have a pen holder like that. i think i got mine in the 70's.


Given the amount of Victorian revival that came out in the 1970's, that would make a lot of sense. I knew mine wasn't an original period piece but for $1 could hardly pass it up. Wish the pen had been included but I do have a white pen with a much plainer base that I'm hoping I can swap.



hallorenescene said:


> the two bottles are similar to ones i have, they are indeed perfume bottles, and they are funtional. they were mainly for decorative purposes, you would pour a bigger bottle that was not that fancy looking into one of those bottles. those are very nice finds


Aha! Good to know. Glad my hunch was correct. I bought them mostly because they're pretty but I like knowing about the things I own.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Stringy_Jack said:


> I picked-up this large (6feet) flag for $3.
> 
> View attachment 107073


this cool flag game me inspiration for our local haunt groups tshirt


----------



## hallorenescene

ohhhh, blackrose, i really like that flag. but will you get in trouble for copyright issues?


----------



## Guest

Well I found this awesome life size skeleton at Goodwill today!!! Its new in the box I dont know how they even got it donated.


----------



## offmymeds

OOhhh, good find!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris, skeletons are always useful for any theme! New in box even.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> Well I found this awesome life size skeleton at Goodwill today!!! Its new in the box I dont know how they even got it donated.


Nice find. Given that it's NIB Goodwill probably bought it in a palletful of overstock & returned merchandise from Target after the holiday. That's where a big percentage of their Halloween merchandise comes from.


----------



## hallorenescene

when i worked at target there were lots of times i would sit with pencil and paper and write down the upc numbers off of tags so we could write the items off after we donated them. gris, that is a great find. looks like a nice skeleton.


----------



## Guest

Thanks all!!! He is awesome and most likely from Target as you guys say


----------



## BlueFrog

My latest oddball purchases are both halves of a bull's lower jaw (I left the skull behind), and a set of deer antlers. One of the former will be used as the handle on a cane, something I saw on a super pricey one offered on CL last year. The latter will be used for a Wild Huntsman I plan to build in a couple of years. Yes, I'm purchasing way early but when you find it, you grab it - as I'm sure everyone here understands.


----------



## Blackrose1978

hallorenescene said:


> ohhhh, blackrose, i really like that flag. but will you get in trouble for copyright issues?


Nope because I re drew the flag with my own twists to it! I am working on adding color via paint program. As soon as it is done I will post a pic!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Found a second giant kite today, this one a dragon, to go with a previous Macaw find at my local Goodwill. I'm hoping to use these in place of those Flying Ghost props that run on a taut cord and travel back and forth along the line. The dragon will fit in with any medieval or sorcerer theme and I plan on using the macaw in my jungle theme haunt. I'm hoping these are lightweight enough to run well on the flying ghost line. Anyone try this before?











The second item that I thought was a fun buy was this Wilton Humorous Wedding Figurine that when I saw it I thought "Zombies" or zombie woman and Frankenstein man with the help of a little bit of hobby model paint.


----------



## Paint It Black

ah-ha - the kite dragon - what a great idea.


----------



## im the goddess

I think I had this one as a kid.


Mr. Gris said:


> The weekend was slow but I was able to bring home a Bayshore blow mold at least


----------



## hallorenescene

then nice work blackrose. that turned out very nice.
gos, i hope it works for you, it's a good idea. and the wedding couple will be great.


----------



## Guest

GOS I have the Macaw and love it!!!!!

IM The Goddess I love that mold I was so excited to find that one its an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Guest

Somebody pinch me I am dreaming!!! Okay so we hit a sale this morning and there was no Halloween. We start to look around and ask the people running the Estate Sale where all the Halloween was. The people said oh we are too darn old to climb up in the attic and pull that stuff down and nobody buys it anyways. I told them I buy anything that lights up or has animatronic motion to it. They tell me we have a little of both and theres the ladder shoot if you want to see it. Next thing I know we got the green light to climb into the attic and I find a stack of motionettes hiding in the cobwebs. Then I almost fall through the roof!!! There he is hiding in the corner behind a black garbage sack the one mold that haunts me day in and day out....The Trendmaster Spooky Tree!!!! I grabbed all the motionettes 2 witches one is sitting in a chair and she pets a cat and the cat meows, the other witch cackles with a skull and broom, 1 Dracula from the Universal Telco collection and the Spooky Tree of course. I come down from the hot attic and asked how much for all. The owner says oh name your price and its yours!!!! What a great sale thats all I can say.


----------



## hallorenescene

holy blazing lucky stars! that is awesome, more than awesome. that is priceless. talk about luck. gris, you lucky young man. i want that luck. i've been to goodwill, the treasure chest, affordables, and about 3 or 4 garage sales, and zippo, for about a month every time. i think i gotta be due. i love it all


----------



## hallorenescene

holy blazing lucky stars! that is awesome, more than awesome. that is priceless. talk about luck. gris, you lucky young man. i want that luck. i've been to goodwill, the treasure chest, affordables, and about 3 or 4 garage sales, and zippo, for about a month every time. i think i gotta be due. i love it all. now you have to go to the blow mold club and change the wish to find that blow mold to something else.


----------



## kallie

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Love the zombie idea!


----------



## Paul Melniczek

Wow, what a find. What is the make of that tree? I saw one on someone's porch a while back and have been looking. Cool stuff!


----------



## Druidess

Mr. Gris...Wow...just...Wow!


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris,
Such a smart idea to ask at an estate sale. You even found the tree blowmold there. And I really like the motionettes. So awesome!


----------



## kittyvibe

huzzah for you Mr Gris! Im surprised that it took this long to find that one, with all the lucky finds you usually get  After reading that you were dreaming about the tree ones I feel bad about dangling my 2 in front of ya. But at least you have one now  /dance


----------



## Guest

Paul Melniczek said:


> Wow, what a find. What is the make of that tree? I saw one on someone's porch a while back and have been looking. Cool stuff!


Paul its actually a foam injected mold so its lights within and does not glow like a usual blow mold. It is made by a company called Trendmasters. If you have seen any of my pumpkin stacks or Casper collection they are made by the same maker. The tree itself is very difficult to find and yet it was made in the 90s. 

KV I was planning a stealth attack on you to steal a tree but now I have called off my flying monkeys


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Hit my first yard sale of the season today and scored a box full of Halloween costumes and a few masks for 3 bucks. The lady said at first she wanted 5 bucks for it and when I asked her about selling some of the stuff separately she started to say yes then said I'll take $3 for the whole box so I told I could do that. I now am thinking of how to use some of it to create a cool standing prop! I'm off to another yard sale tomorrow morning, wish me luck. Today is turning out to be a really good Friday the 13th!


----------



## Dismantled Soul

Awesome score Spooky...


----------



## rnmully

*wedding topper*

Ghost of spooky, great find. The wedding topper got to me as I did something similar last year for a birthday party. Here was my take on the "happy" couple.


----------



## BlueFrog

May everyone experience as joyous a Friday the 13th as I'm having! I went to the estate sale for a pharmacist who not only held onto old store stock (probably circa 1960s) when he closed down his store, he also clearly collected old medical bottles. Any one of these bottles would be a "star" at any other sale and there were hundreds upon hundreds of them. Many still contained the original products including strychnine, belladonna, chloroform, liquid morphine, and other lovely substances. My favorites are a cure-all made from bile & ox gallbladders; and a laxative called "Devil's Water" complete with a beautiful color graphic of Ol'Scratch himself. There's also a beautiful cobalt glass jar of belladonna skin cream that's simply amazing - and completely full! Many of the bottles even have their original seals. I picked up probably a couple dozen, and hated leaving any behind. I also got a nice old doctor's bag full of first aid equipment, and a plastic pill dispensing contraption NIB. 

Pictures another time. I've been yardsaling like a fool all day and made out like a bandit but now I must sleeeeepppp. I look forward to hearing more stories of amazing finds (go Spooky_Girl1980!) when I wake!


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky girl and blue frog, see you both have had some luck. way to go


----------



## Blackrose1978

Here is the t-shirt design I did based off that flag!


----------



## Guest

Good luck all around!! I cant wait to see BF new bottles and Dr. Bag!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I had many "more important" things to do today but I am so over the moon I played hookey instead & found what I did. In fact, I'm going back tomorrow and hoping to snag some final half-price treasures. I haven't a clue what I am going to do with all the bottles I've accumulated this year as it is, but I know it will be a very long time before I get to see a collection like this one ever again. Such a shame it's being broken up, but if it weren't, I wouldn't have been able to acquire any. 

The doctor's bag is kind of a cross between a valise and a traditional doctor's bag. It may not be as classic as some but it's nice quality and the price couldn't be beaten. Plus, all of the vintage first-aid items inside came with it. Had to have it.


----------



## Guest

That sounds absolutely amazing BF!

Today I did find a few items but nothing worth a photo as well. I snagged a nice new in box fogger for 3.00. This is my 6th fog machine I have picked up this season and this particular sale owner said he had 4 foggers in total and sold 3 before I got there...darn it. I also found 2 plastic friends but they will not be out in my yard until Easter next year so really that was it for Halloween. I did fill my car as usual with non Halloween items but if I told you all the other stuff I buy you would be worried I am being buried alive over here.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

rnmully said:


> Ghost of spooky, great find. The wedding topper got to me as I did something similar last year for a birthday party. Here was my take on the "happy" couple.


Oh I love your altered topper! Great zombie faces. Thanks for posting your pics.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Mr. Gris nice score!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stop by a yard sale today and got 2 old Beistle Co. cardboard decorations you hang up. One's a jack o'latern and the other is a moon with a black cat sitting on it. Can anyone give me any info on these they do seem to be old but in great shape.

This online pics of them I found 
The cat/moon
http://www.grayflannelsuit.net/blog...istle-halloween-decoration-black-cat-moon.jpg

The JOL
http://img3.etsystatic.com/il_fullxfull.288217499.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

black rose, that turned out very nice. i kinda have a soft spot for jesters
spooky girl, nice cutouts. maybe gris can tell you something


----------



## Guest

Love the Beistles!! The cat and the pumpkin I believe came in a pack of 8. I have seen Beistle make them from 78 and up into 92...well at least the cat. I think they are 80s for sure. I love the cat on the moon as well I think it was also made in the 80s as I remember that one from my childhood. I have books on Beistles but they only archive the 1950s Beistles.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Cool! Thanks for the info Mr. Gris. I was checking out one of the masks from the box of stuff I got yesterday and its marked "A Don Post Mask" 1983 Don Post Studio. I have never hear of Don Post masks before, what about you guys?


----------



## hallorenescene

don post masks are very nice masks in my opinion. don post also makes cool props. 
i use these 2 props by don post a lot.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

The mask I have looks like someone cut off the front of a ladies face from under the chin to above the eyebrows. It even has the look like makeup, purple eyeshadow,pink lipstick and a little blush. It appears to be made of thin flesh toned latex. I was going to remove the stretched out elastic band and put it in a jar of lightly colored water as a pickled face and wanted to make sure it was not collectable of anything first.


----------



## Blackrose1978

Drats every garage sale I went to today including a few auctions had 0 halloween. But lots of Christmas. Its a conspiracy against me I swear.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Today is the first time I've ever used craigslist for halloween stuff. I replied to a guy selling the Spirit style beheaded bride for $150. When I got there he asked if I wanted a fog machine, a fog timer, liquid latex, fake blood, and maybe $70 worth of lighting for no charge. I, obviously being a human being, said yes. The guy seemed to love halloween, but lived in a small house and was moving. He showed me some pics of his haunt. I'm astonished he's not on this Forum. I'm always amazed how many fellow haunters are out there


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like you raked it in pirate. way to go.


----------



## BlueFrog

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I was going to remove the stretched out elastic band and put it in a jar of lightly colored water as a pickled face and wanted to make sure it was not collectable of anything first.


Don Post is a good name in masks and it's worth a quick eBay check re: value, but I'd hate to discourage you from using it so inventively.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I have been looking up Don Post on Google and can't find anything on it and I looked up Don Post masks on eBay and couldn't find it there either. I'll try to get a pic of it to show you guys.


----------



## BlueFrog

Company coming tomorrow and have a great new display idea in my head, but HAD to share the latest and greatest news of my estate sale gleanings. I went back to the sale with the pharmacy items today, hoping to snag a few treasures before everything went half-price at noon (per the sale listing). Turns out it was a good thing I arrived early, because the company went half off at opening on everything but bottles. On the bottles they went ... $1 each for everything!!

I arrived early... but justmissed arriving before a propmaster waved his arms and said he'd take it all. What he didn't know was that there were also bottles in the basement, and I snagged a few final treasures before he did. All's fair in love, war, and medical collectibles. 

When my heart stopped racing I took a good look around at the half price items. I had noticed a very nice quality hand-carved solid wood box yesterday but it was covered and surrounded by the Most Expensive Objects so I hadn't uncovered it. Today I was emboldened. Almost fell over when I discovered that it was a mid-to-late Victorian pharmacy scale in working condition. The marble top is stained from years of use but I like it that way. I prefer my antiques to show evidence of use. The glass top may not be original to the piece, but it looks good and the stain matches. I didn't photograph the weights in their custom-fitted box but I do have all but the three smallest weights. As far as price, file under "cheap for what it is, but not exactly cheap in anything resembling objective terms." Ramen noodles are tasty and nutritious, right?

And oh yes, more treasures await their turn in front of the camera. Today was a very good day for props.


----------



## scareme

For the last couple of years whenever I see a cheap Elmo at a thrift store or garage sale I pick him up. I think I'm finished collecting. Now I just need to preform a few surgical changes, and soon I'll have an army of mutant Elmos. I'll post some after pictures later. We are having some ductwork repairs going on, hence the hole in the wall at the bottom left. From the look of the Elmo on the bottom step, second from right, something might be coming out of that hole. I hope it's just the cat, and not some hell hound and that's really a portal to hell.


----------



## scareme

Bluefrog, you have the most amazing collection. I can't get over the things you find. Do you have any pictures of your previous haunts. I'd love to see how you display your things. I did not see any albums in your profile.


----------



## hallorenescene

bluefrog, that is one cool looking piece. nice find
scareme, bluefrog does a very eleghant haunt, i hope you get to see pictures. and for your elmos, i'm very curious to see what you do.


----------



## BlueFrog

*Scareme*, what a creative idea. I can hardly wait to see your army of mutant Elmos! What context do you plan to display them within, a zombie children's playroom? Or will they be a display until themselves? 



scareme said:


> Bluefrog, you have the most amazing collection. I can't get over the things you find. Do you have any pictures of your previous haunts. I'd love to see how you display your things. I did not see any albums in your profile.


Thanks so much for the compliment! I realize that I'm increasingly becoming an oddities collector who displays at Halloween rather than the other way around. Since that approach seems to increase my enjoyment of both each year, I'm sticking with it. Yesterday I had an inspiration as to how to reshuffle household items so I can clear space to make a nice display of the smaller medical items like the syringes, pharmacy bottles, etc. The work will be tedious but I believe the result will be well worth the effort. Right now they're scattered in small groups around the house so some of the impact is lost.

I have a web site full of pictures but it hasn't been updated in a few years, plus some Photobucket albums showing the most recent displays. I probably should get cracking, shouldn't I? I'll PM you links of the existing material tomorrow when I'm not scrambling to prepare for company. She's a close friend who understands the craziness of my houseold but still, I'd prefer my home look a little less like Obscura's basement before she arrives


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here's a pic of the Don Post mask I was talking about.


----------



## hallorenescene

spooky, that is a very cool mask, sorry i don't know anymore about it. maybe this similar one will tell you something
http://www.dinodirect.com/masquerade-mask-latex.html


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

After getting that beheaded bride, I've been checking craigslist more often. Currently there is a gemmy midnight countess, gemmy hannibal lecter, gemmy graves the butler, and a gemmy crawling man from spirit. I'm definately considering the midnight countess, She'd make a nice bride-o-frankenstien.


----------



## Guest

pirate of the caribbean said:


> After getting that beheaded bride, I've been checking craigslist more often. Currently there is a gemmy midnight countess, gemmy hannibal lecter, gemmy graves the butler, and a gemmy crawling man from spirit. I'm definately considering the midnight countess, She'd make a nice bride-o-frankenstien.


Wow I would be drooling to get an ad like that here. Animatronics are far and few between I do find them but it takes alot of digging and asking questions to people holding yard sales.


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree, that is fantastic pirate. i check craigs list all the time and no luck.


----------



## BlueFrog

Animatronics are few and far between here too, and consist almost exclusively of Freddy and Jason. I would love to find the Midnight Countess secondhand. I'm going animatronic-free but her I'd buy. 

In other news: if I spray paint my newly purchased pair of brass altar candlesticks to a flat black, will I go to hell? Oh wait, I'm ALREADY headed that direction


----------



## Paint It Black

Paint It Black


----------



## Guest

It may be better I dont find a ton on Clist...I think I can handle about one more good haul and after that I may need to buy a new house to display and store it all! This years Halloween finds have been crazy for me and I have tonage coming out all storage areas LOL.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh gris, and after you say you will stop, you will find those you can't refuse deals. then what you gonna do?


----------



## Guest

HAHAHA I hear ya Hallo I initially said all we want is 50 pumpkins in the patch we made and last year was almost 110 in the whole display. This year i have already added 9 more its just too tempting I guess. I will always keep buying must haves thats for sure LOL I suppose I may just have to retire other items if needed.


----------



## Paint It Black

I'm even thinking of clearing out non-halloween items to make more space...


----------



## kallie

haha, an army of evil Elmo's. That is kinda creepy when you look at all of them together!


----------



## goofyjds72092

Well over my spring break I was in Florida and I went to 2 local goodwill I didn't find anything at first one but I did at second one. But when comparing goodwill in florida to goodwill in Chicago down in Florida those ones are not as one in Chicago but at second one I stuck out and got a set blue lights 99 cents and big ticket Item was ge light show box and whoever donated it never used it it was brand new in box some box damage but where it was bought from was 119 and down to 59 and was donated and I paid 14.99 which was great score since I had gotten for like 70 from eBay a few years ago and that was about price that stores were selling it for but it was great find and can't wait to use it for Halloween and Christmas it works great even w/o sound since it only has Christmas tunes on it


----------



## hallorenescene

it sounds great goofy. way to score


----------



## BlueFrog

I should apologize for loading this thread with so many pictures...but I'm not going to! I've spent the last few days cleaning bottles and cackling with glee over my latest estate finds. Hope you enjoy seeing them. 

Click here for scads of bottle photos


----------



## hallorenescene

wow blue frog, that is quite the collection. so what are the 2 silver containers for? they are cool looking


----------



## BlueFrog

I can hardly wait to display all my labware and bottles. Clearing the space is going to be a challenge but I believe the result will be worth the effort.

The silver containers came from a separate estate sale and at $2/each were far too interesting to pass up. With all the elegant dead people and ornate silver items my haunt usually contains, I figured both objects would find their way into the display at some point. I believe one is an incense burner. I found the other on eBay listed as a trinket box, which I guess is as good a description as any, and also as a candy box. It was made by Guildcraft, the company behind the elaborate tin cake boxes and cookie tins that show up regularly at estate sales in the area. I own a few that I saved from my great uncle's estate which would have otherwise been tossed. Turns out they have at least a little collectible value, which was nice to discover while perusing eBay researching the trinket box.


----------



## Tannasgach

What a great collection BlueFrog!! Love the cobalt bottle and lol over the opium order form. Neat stuff.


----------



## Paint It Black

I can't believe they sold all those medical items, and with the solutions still in them no less. You have a museum-worthy display there. Can't wait to see how you set it all up. Do you buy things with an idea already in mind or visa versa? Just wondering because sometimes I pass things over and then think of a way to use it later, but by then it is too late!


----------



## offmymeds

OMG, your finds are incredible!!!! Your display is going to be awesome...can't wait to see it all together, and no, do not apologize for posting so many pictures, I absolutely love to see all your goodies! 

And everyone else's too!


----------



## Xane

Mm, I think you should get some close-up shots of the bottle labels. If any of them have accidentally unpeeled, please scan 'em before putting them back on! Vintage medical equipment is fun. And kind of scary if you think about it too hard.


----------



## BlueFrog

As always, thanks for the congratulations and appreciation. My family, while generally supportive, thinks I had a lapse of sanity when I purchased most of these items. I've tried to explain how special they are, but the words are not registering. It's so nice to be amongst people who understand and share my excitement. Once again, HF members rule!



offmymeds said:


> no, do not apologize for posting so many pictures, I absolutely love to see all your goodies!


When I wrote that, I had a silly notion of posting al the pictures now in the Photobucket account I linked to. Trust me, it was not a wise idea.



Xane said:


> Mm, I think you should get some close-up shots of the bottle labels. If any of them have accidentally unpeeled, please scan 'em before putting them back on!


I have larger images of almost everything in that Photobucket folder, but if anyone would like me to take even larger photos so they can copy original labels, all you have to do is PM me. I'd be happy to assist a fellow haunter. None of the labels have fallen off, about which even I have mixed feelings. Don't forget, though, you can purchase new-old-stock poison and medicine labels on eBay for super cheap. 



Xane said:


> Vintage medical equipment is fun. And kind of scary if you think about it too hard.


That's what I love about it! Even modern medical equipment is scary, but this vintage stuff gives me the shivers. In a good way. As you can tell from my bottle selections, I'm especially fond of creepy-arse poisons and narcotics that were sold over the counter. If you look closely at the label for Paregoric on Photobucket, you'll see that it's liquid morphine sold for infants! 



Paint It Black said:


> I can't believe they sold all those medical items, and with the solutions still in them no less.


The estate company personnel were visibly nervous about that. Disclaimers on the walls about not using the contents, and occasional announcements about them having removed all the poisons. They were Not Happy when I whispered to the person in charge that they'd missed some. Actually, they'd missed quite a few. Paying to dispose of the contents will probably cost me more than the bottles themselves, but the purchases will still be totally worth the investment. I'm already feeling like I should have purchased more. I cherry-picked the best of what was available but what I took was but a small fraction of the total. Words and pictures can't begin to express the breadth and depth of that collection. Once again, I was left wishing I could have met the estateholder in life, rather than simply admiring his collection after death. 



Paint It Black said:


> Do you buy things with an idea already in mind or visa versa? Just wondering because sometimes I pass things over and then think of a way to use it later, but by then it is too late!


Now that you bring it up, I think a discussion of purchasing strategy would make a great thread unto itself for the entire community. 

As for myself, at first I bought things "that I can use some day." I found myself totally overwhelmed by stuff, hence the huge upcoming sale, and started buying only things I had a specific use for. As one might expect, regrets over unpurchased items set in almost immediately. 

My current strategy is to focus on buying only items that make me go "WOW!" Part of my problem has been an endless cycle of upgrades, a pattern I hope to avoid by buying only the best I can afford. Oh, I'm sure there will still be upgrades - after all, amazing deals do still happen - but by and by, I figure I can't go wrong with the "WOW" factor. I also have a much better focus on the overall look and feel of my haunt than I did in the early days, which should help narrow the field of available items considerably. I realize that more and more I'm becoming a collector of vintage oddities that I display at Halloween, rather than the other way around. I've also decided to ruthlessly de-plastic my haunt. After this year, my displays will have more of a late Victorian, or at least timeless feel, and plastic definitely provides a more modern feel.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it, at any rate


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Last night I dreamt that Goodwill was setting up their Halloween displays & merchandise in April.... maybe I'll swing by one or two after work.... just in case my subconscious knows something I don't know.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped at a yard sale today and scored a witch to hang on my kitchen wall and this cool gargoyle that's sitting on a wall. The gargoyle's says stuff, it's eyes light up and his wings flap!! He's pretty cool. I then stopped at Goodwill and got a cauldron candle holder and a screaming doormat. You place the screaming doormat under your Halloween doormat and when the tots step on it it will scream and say stuff.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Was able to score a animated life size midnight countess, "spirit of fire" flaming skull, a swinging portrait, and 3 changing portraits for $120


----------



## hallorenescene

geesh spooky girl and pirate, you guys scored good


----------



## kittyvibe

omg pirate, Im so jealous of your countess purchase!


----------



## Guest

Spooky and Pirate those sound awesome!!! I would love pics of the items. Spooky I think I have that gargoyle. 

Today I scored a couple foot tall Kenner brand Universal Monsters from the 90s but still in the box. I got Frankie and his wife.


----------



## Paint It Black

Spooky girl and pirate - any photos to share? Your finds sound really great.
Gris, I like your Frankie & Bride. They look like collectibles?


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Awesome frankie couple Gris. I'll try to get some pics 2morrow. The countess is my first animated lady prop. I'm sure my bachelor life sizes up in the attic will appreciate it


----------



## RCIAG

BlueFrog said:


> I should apologize for loading this thread with so many pictures...but I'm not going to! I've spent the last few days cleaning bottles and cackling with glee over my latest estate finds. Hope you enjoy seeing them.
> 
> Click here for scads of bottle photos


Those are awesome! I would've bought them too! I'm also a sucker for old kitchen stuff like old spice canisters, old kitchen gadgets, etc.

My grandfather went to mortician's school (never graduated though) & I've got all his books & the kit he used. There's bottles, giant needles, giant sewing needles, just all sorts of painful looking stuff. One day I'll use it in a display. I could never part with it though.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, those dolls have got to be collectibles. have you looked them up? i am a doll collector. that is something i have been collecting since 5 years old. i don't buy new and expensive, [as a rule] i go to garage sales and pick up ones that are cheap and i believe are worth something. i'm not an expert, sometimes i get punk'd, but still, i like doing that.
http://www.shopping.com/Kenner-Universal-Studios-Monsters-Frankenstein/info i also saw some buy it nows in the $60.00 range.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/UNIVERSAL-STUDIOS-12-BRIDE-FRANKENSTEIN-FIGURE-KENNER-1998-A3-/380371548873 and there was a mummy one for sale by these


----------



## Deadna

I got this glass vase to hold all the dried grasses I have been collecting over the years. It's really big 13"X13" and appears to be blown glass inside the metal framework.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-halloween-picture111617-flea-market-vase.jpg


----------



## Blackrose1978

Awesome day for a garage sale. I found a giant rubber spider thats kinda plushy feeling for $0.25 and I found a skeleton pumpkin holder for 3.00 and the original price tag said 39.99 now thats was a steal. Found a cool reaper but they wanted $25.00 for it NIB, some people forget the point of a garage sale is to sell unwanted item at a discounted price lol! So I am gonna hunt on ebay for that same prop lol


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, that is a very pretty vase. a good choice for the grass
black, sounds like you got some cute deals too. and i agree, sometimes i can't believe what some people ask for their items.


----------



## BlueFrog

Deadna, LOVE the vase!

RCIAG, what does a girl have to do to see pictures of your grandfather's mortuary tools? I wouldn't sell them either.

Mr. Gris, you know I love your toys and still haven't a clue how you find so many good ones.

_________________

Found out the local church rummage sale that always yields good stuff had a paid admission promo night. I got there late but I'm still glad I paid the fee to get in. No blow molds this year (wah) but I got two nearly complete tuxedos, a killer black shawl, a potato sack costume, an authentic deerstalker cap all for $10; a handblown glass vase, suspiciously similar to Victorian cranberry glass for $4; a couple of nice picture frames and a huge Pyrex beaker for $1 each; and a bunch of good books including a massive Physician's Desk Reference for $1 each. Not a bad haul for a day in which I missed two promising estate sales due to medical problems, both mine and my car's.


----------



## hallorenescene

sounds like you scored some more nice stuff blue frog. we went to a bunch of sales yesterday, didn't yeild one single blow mold. sigh. did for $11.00 get a black dragon costume, a buzz light year costume, a barbie costume, and a spce mission costume. at goodwill i got an indian dress costume. and at another garage sale i got 2 luau grass skirts, leis, ruffles, flowers, and some parrot caedboard hangups all for $1.00.


----------



## bethene

Bluefrog, wow, love the medical supplies, they would look so great in a lab! and also sound like you got good deals at the sales yesterday! 
Gris, LOVE Frankie and his bride!!
Deadna, I adore that vase, love the amber color with the meal, will look great with grasses! 

today at the fleamarket I got a Frankenstein figure, small, that takes batteries, and makes sounds and moves, one arm is broke, but can at least attach it, so that arm won't move, but it was real cheap, will try to take pics later, I also got 2 boxes of LED lights for 2 bucks each, new 60 count Phillips ones , 11.99 price on them , I know not Halloween-ish (multi colored) but still- a great deal, last year after Christmas looked for them on clearance and no one had any, we use them out side and am always looking for more, so a Halloween item and some Christmas too,,, yay, made me happy! 

it is a bit cold for garage sales around here yet, a few but not many, but can not wait to go!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Here's the pics of what I got on Thursday.

Hanging witch









Cauldron candle holder









Screaming Doormat (I can't wait to scare the toters with this!)









Gargoyle (Its just over a 1 foot high)


----------



## Paint It Black

spookygirl, I like all of your finds, expecially the witch wall hanging.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Thanks! The Gargoyle is motion activated which should good for a scare or two this Halloween.


----------



## BlueFrog

Spookygirl, great finds. I would love to run across a screaming doormat. I have a gargoyle similar to yours and think they are super cool.

I returned to the rummage sale for half-price day. I'm very glad I did, because of course I Bought More Stuff. I got a nice artificial casket spray that needs some tweaking but for $1.50 it will be well worth the work; some more books to put out in my forensics lab this year; a bow with huge long streamers that's apparently intended for a picture frame but which should look good on a casket or funeral flower arrangement; a clear plastic hat box - desperately needed! - for a quarter; a timeout tot (Stop laughing, Mr. Gris!!); and a gaggle of additional picture frames that should be suitable once I "Paint It Black". At a garage sale on the way I picked up an old blonde beehive wig for 50cents. I'm thinking I might be able to tweak it into something suitably Marie Antoinette but even if not, I can't go wrong for that price.


----------



## bethene

great finds Spookygirl, I love the cauldron!! and the screaming door mat, too cool! 
Bluefrog, wow, good thing you went back,, you got lots of great stuff for great prices! isn't it so much fun!! 
sigh,, I want garage sales too~~


----------



## grimreaper1962

Here are my treasures that I bought today at a church garage sale. They are fully adjustable in both height and the angle of the candle holder arms. Picture these next to a coffin!!! They were $20.00 each but they are already patina'd looking black and silver grey.


----------



## grimreaper1962

grimreaper1962 said:


> Here are my treasures that I bought today at a church garage sale. They are fully adjustable in both height and the angle of the candle holder arms. Picture these next to a coffin!!! They were $20.00 each but they are already patina'd looking black and silver grey.


Sorry pics will not upload right now. Will try again later


----------



## Guest

Spooky what great finds I do have that Gargoyle. 

Grim some times I have issues loading pics as well so I go to tiny pic by googling it and I use their site to upload my pic and past it on the comment thread it works alot easier for me.


----------



## hallorenescene

spookygirl, i see you have a witch doll by madame alexandria. even though they were distributed by mcdonalds, madame alexandria puts out quality dolls. there are so many out there now they aren't worth much, and lots of times at garage sales you find them in the free box. but because they are playthings, hopefully a lot won't survive in mint condition, and i am hanging onto mine hoping down the road it will make them more collectible. not that they for sure will, but i'm willing to take that chance because they are so cute and well made. i too have that gargoye. he is indeed very cool. you scored some nice items.
bluefrog, you scored again.
grim, sounds cool, good luck with the picture, we hope to see it. terra is a good one to touch base with for posting pictures
we hit garage sales all over mason city today. i didn't find much. it was very cold and rainy. about 5 garage sales shut down way early so we didn't make it to all of them.


----------



## Paint It Black

Spooky girl, the gargoyle moves?...that's cool.

BlueFrog, you found some good detail items.

Grim, I always find things at church rummage sales, usually not originially intended for Halloween!

Today,I was finally able to make the yard sale rounds. I bought some more boots for my pirates, a red velveteen dress, some beads for pirate treasure, 2 silverplate candelabra (yes, I do buy just about every candelabra I see now), And, because I remembered to ask if they had any Halloween: 2 large plastic chains, 2 foam tombstones, an electric strobe light, a timer, and 2 bats.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, way to go, i'm proud of you. looks like it paid off, and you got quite a few nice buys. we went to a few sales today, and i even asked, but scored not much.


----------



## Paint It Black

Here are some photos of today's haul.

The bats, tombstones and chains









Well, the others aren't uploading right now..


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Hallorenescene! 
here are more photos:

the candelabra










strobe light and timer


----------



## Guest

nice finds PIB!!

I found a pumpkin stack, an animated skull and a giant spider but not much else. I like the skull he is older and pretty darn cool.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Mr. Gris

I think that skull you found is the bomb! Very very cool. Glad you showed the photo. Can't wait to see how you use it.


----------



## hallorenescene

paintib, i love bats. you got some more nice buys
gris, i have that skull, he's pretty cool. of course the pumpkin stack is awesome. i hate spiders, but that looks like a nice fat juicy one


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Awesome finds Mr. Gris and Paint It Black!!


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Here are some photos of today's haul.
> 
> The bats, tombstones and chains
> 
> View attachment 111634
> 
> 
> Well, the others aren't uploading right now..


Looooove the bats


----------



## Paint It Black

The bats are pretty creepy, wispy...


----------



## grimreaper1962

grimreaper1962 said:


> Sorry pics will not upload right now. Will try again later


Here are my treasures that I bought today at a church garage sale. They are fully adjustable in both height and the angle of the candle holder arms. Picture these next to a coffin!!! They were $20.00 each but they are already patina'd looking black and silver grey.
Try this again. Here they are:


----------



## hallorenescene

now grim, those would look marvaless by a coffin. they are worth the money.
in charles city they are having city wide clean up this week. my daughter called me to tell me she found me a blow mold candle. she said the flame is cracked, but i can live with that. she said she thinks it's different than the ones i already have, i said even if it's not different, i now know i can paint it thanks to seeing hildas refurbished ones. i'm excited to see it later today.


----------



## Guest

Wow Grim!!! Those are so nice and would tie in great by a coffin. What a great find.


----------



## Terror Tom

Grimreaper1962 you scored on those candle holders! They are about $100 each at Hobbly Lobby.


----------



## Kymmm

I agree grimreaper1962, those are amazing!! Guess I'm going to have to start hitting up the church sales!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Terror Tom said:


> Grimreaper1962 you scored on those candle holders! They are about $100 each at Hobbly Lobby.


These are authentic!!! Right out of the church!!


----------



## Blackrose1978

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> Here's the pics of what I got on Thursday.
> 
> Hanging witch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cauldron candle holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Screaming Doormat (I can't wait to scare the toters with this!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gargoyle (Its just over a 1 foot high)


lol I have that black gargoyal


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Got a couple of pretty cool candles, a Jerry Seinfeld Halloween book, and a Mickey Mouse TOT Bucket.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, nice items. that book looks very interesting


----------



## Guest

Tonight a fellow junker I know through yard sales stopped by. He knows our display and loves it. He told me I was getting sloppy at sales and I missed one. I asked him what he meant and then he opened his trunk and produced this guy! He said he will just keep bringing them if he finds them my way as his kids love the display.  He just gave it to me so I returned the favor and gave him some Super Nintendo games he collects that I found this weekend


----------



## Guest

Stringy_Jack said:


> Got a couple of pretty cool candles, a Jerry Seinfeld Halloween book, and a Mickey Mouse TOT Bucket.
> 
> View attachment 111726


Stringy Jack I love that book!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, sounds like tic for tac between you guys. very cute ghost. 
we went garage saling over the weekend in mason city. we didn't find anything halloween related. it was so cold and rainy, about 5 garage sales closed down around 3:00p.m. even though they had advertised to be there till 6:00p.m. next week is city wide garage sale in mason city, hope we have luck.
saturday charles city started their curbside, my daughter found me a blow mold candle. it had a cracked flame, but worked. i used some packing tape to hold it where it was cracked. sunday i went looking too and we found 2 animated deer, a white wire Christmas tree, and a santa inflatable. the tree and the deer i can use in my haunt, i hope they work. even if they don't work we can use them. the santa we plugged in and it works. my daughter will take that. i'm not going to post pics since they are all Christmasy.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I don't know what you guys that have the same gargoyle that I now have paid for yours but I got a real sweet deal on mine, I paid a whole .25¢!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Mr. Gris said:


> Stringy Jack I love that book!!!


Gris and hallorenescene, thanks, I'm not normally a big fan of Seinfeld's comedy but this is a cute little book and a steal at fifty cents.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, i'm not a seinfield fan either, but then again i'm not a rosanne fan, and i love her halloween dvd. so i think i would like the book, and the price was right.
spooky, i got mine after halloween, so i'm sure i got a pretty good deal, but i bet even at that a $0.25 beats it. it was a few years ago i got mine, so it is a few years old.
so we went curbing today, and i got this. it was in a barrel, just the hook on top and about 2 inches of the neck showing. i was driving. i gasped, stopped, and said...i want that body form. my daughter still can't believe i was the one who spotted it


----------



## Deadna

I have the Seinfield book too. I think it came from Dollar General a few years ago. I can't stand the guy but couldn't pass up a halloween book


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> stringy, i'm not a seinfield fan either, but then again i'm not a rosanne fan, and i love her halloween dvd. so i think i would like the book, and the price was right.
> spooky, i got mine after halloween, so i'm sure i got a pretty good deal, but i bet even at that a $0.25 beats it. it was a few years ago i got mine, so it is a few years old.
> so we went curbing today, and i got this. it was in a barrel, just the hook on top and about 2 inches of the neck showing. i was driving. i gasped, stopped, and said...i want that body form. my daughter still can't believe i was the one who spotted it


Now that is cool...what you going to do with it?


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks. i can use it in my haunt as a prop. i'll probanly dress it up, hang it by it's hook, and have it be a headless character. i have these spinning gadgets, i can even hang it from one of those.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallorenescene, I can see how that body form would be really useful for any theme you have going on, especially if you have lots of costumes. Good eye!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, and yes, lots of costumes, and a few masks. a head can always be worked in somehow.


----------



## Dark Star

My $6 Chandelier .....It wont look like this for long


----------



## Serpentia

hallorenescene said:


> stringy, i'm not a seinfield fan either, but then again i'm not a rosanne fan, and i love her halloween dvd. so i think i would like the book, and the price was right.
> spooky, i got mine after halloween, so i'm sure i got a pretty good deal, but i bet even at that a $0.25 beats it. it was a few years ago i got mine, so it is a few years old.
> so we went curbing today, and i got this. it was in a barrel, just the hook on top and about 2 inches of the neck showing. i was driving. i gasped, stopped, and said...i want that body form. my daughter still can't believe i was the one who spotted it


Light that from inside; green would be a great color choice. Or maybe red.


----------



## hallorenescene

dark star, hope you post pictures whe you are finished. i am curious to see what magic you work on it. 
serpntia, that is a very cool idea, thanks. you know, i could put a sheet over it and have it glow. or it might even make a good fcg. it is kinda ghostly looking. or i could put a red, glowing, beating heart inside.


----------



## Serpentia

...You know what I would do with that torso, seriously? I'd light it from inside, with my choice of color. THEN, I would shroud it in many long, tattered layers of that thin plastic they sell to protect floors while you are painting, you get it at Home Depot or Lowes. THEN, I would hang it from a tree in the darkest corner of my yard.... how awesome would that be?!

That is just me. What an awesome find you have there.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, that's a great idea. a blue light would be pretty and eerie. i am doing a cemetary and woods in my theme this year, and this guy would be pretty awesome as a ghost. even my daughter agrees it was a great find. i tried to buy some from ebay one time, and they were way to expensive. this one is in ideal shape. i still can't believe i spotted it. it only showed the hanging hook and 2 inches of neck. my daughter said...you sure knew what you were looking for, i never would have spotted it even looking right at it, i wouldn't have even known what i was looking at.


----------



## Serpentia

hallorenescene said:


> thanks, that's a great idea. a blue light would be pretty and eerie. i am doing a cemetary and woods in my theme this year, and this guy would be pretty awesome as a ghost. even my daughter agrees it was a great find. i tried to buy some from ebay one time, and they were way to expensive. this one is in ideal shape. i still can't believe i spotted it. it only showed the hanging hook and 2 inches of neck. my daughter said...you sure knew what you were looking for, i never would have spotted it even looking right at it, i wouldn't have even known what i was looking at.


Oh gawd, you haaaaaaaaaaaaave to do that. Imagine that thing lit in blue, hanging in a woods setting or better yet a wooded cemetary!! Headless and limbless. Ghostly plastic streaming in the night wind. Positively Lovecraftian! And when you do it be sure to take pix


----------



## BlueFrog

While on a mission to GW for actual practical household objects that have nothing to do with Halloween, I ran across a Vitruvian collection Stop and Smell the Roses vase for a whopping $1.99. Had no idea list price was that expensive but I HAD to own it to go with my collection of body-related functional items. 

At another GW I picked up a huge triple-matted and framed magnolia print for $20. I was horrified to discover that the print (which fortunately turned out not to be valuable) had been covered in tape, glue, and who knows what else to attach it to the backing and the matting. The print is destroyed, but I think I can salvage the rest of the materials for my recently purchased $5 Audubon raven print (obviously a cheap modern one at that price but it looks good) that's almost exactly the same interior size.


----------



## hallorenescene

and then the still night air is cut into by the sound of a saw, and a monster comes tearing out of the trees right for, whoever is foolish enough to be there on the night of ghoulish pranksters. i think it would really help set a cold icey scene.
blue frog, that vase is a riot, yes it will look great with your other body parts.


----------



## im the goddess

I want to see what you do to it. Please post photos of the changes.


Dark Star said:


> My $6 Chandelier .....It wont look like this for long
> 
> View attachment 111839


----------



## hallorenescene

i bought 3 dvd's. $0.50 each. 
1. scary scenes and sounds
2. party strobe light
3. laser party light show
2. and 3. will be great for a disco haunt


----------



## grimreaper1962

hallorenescene said:


> and then the still night air is cut into by the sound of a saw, and a monster comes tearing out of the trees right for, whoever is foolish enough to be there on the night of ghoulish pranksters. i think it would really help set a cold icey scene.
> blue frog, that vase is a riot, yes it will look great with your other body parts.


Can't wait to see the lit project. Bet it will be creepily eerie!


----------



## whichypoo

everyone is picking up some great props and things to repurpose . need to get out and look.!! Just seems like all my days are busy. but halloween will be here before We know it.


----------



## hallorenescene

grim, thanks, sometimes though, what i imagine and what develops are two different stories. lol


----------



## Terror Tom

I found this antique glass syringe at the flea market for $5  I had to have it. It's just so cool and sinister looking.


----------



## whichypoo

Terror Tom said:


> I found this antique glass syringe at the flea market for $5  I had to have it. It's just so cool and sinister looking.
> 
> ]



that is nice!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah witchypoo, nice. nice and sinister looking


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I'm not sure if I'm gonna get it, but there is a Spirit animated ripping reaper of souls around my area for $100. There are also some talking gemmy busts and a gemmy graves the butler


----------



## BlueFrog

Terror Tom said:


> I found this antique glass syringe at the flea market for $5  I had to have it. It's just so cool and sinister looking.


What this forum needs is a "Love" button. Fantastic syringe. If you ever tire of it, I think it would fit in perfectly with all my old medical props.


----------



## offmymeds

Nice find TT! and a steal at 5 bucks!!


----------



## bethene

ohh, that syringe is so cool,, would be great in my lab! 

today I found a size 50 sport jacket,to use for my frankestein monster,, i want to make him big enough that his arms hang out a bit, paid 2.70 for it, so not bad I thought!


----------



## im the goddess

Cool! Can't wait to see him.



bethene said:


> ohh, that syringe is so cool,, would be great in my lab!
> 
> today I found a size 50 sport jacket,to use for my frankestein monster,, i want to make him big enough that his arms hang out a bit, paid 2.70 for it, so not bad I thought!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Not a big find but a bag full of cute little items. There are finger puppets, refrigerator magnets, and figures with strings which I assume are from a Halloween tree. O'BTW cost me 25cents.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow stringy, for a $0.25 you got a lot of cuties


----------



## bethene

those are great! I love all the little figures. especially the flying witch and the cauldron!


----------



## BlueFrog

*Stringy_Jack*, have you checked any, especially the refrigerator magnets, for maker's marks? Some look suspiciously Hallmark to me, and sometimes they can be surprisingly valuable. I once acquired a bunch of Hallmark "Merry Miniatures" plus a few fridge magnets as part of a group purchase, and when I listed them on eBay people went nuts and drove the prices up to some surprisingly high figures. That was back when collectibles were worth something, long before the economy crashed, but still, it might be worth your while to research them just in case.

Regardless of collector value, you have some neat figures there - and what an amazing price!


----------



## Paint It Black

Went to a really good high school rummage sale yesterday. Here's a photo of the nerd mask and pumpkin bucket I found. Also next to them are a photo frame, 2 mcDonald's buckets and an orange halloween bucket. 









I loaded up on cheap clothes/costume-type pieces as well. The costumes included a ripped-up snow white dress, a torn Belle dress from Beauty & the Beast, a clown costume, 2 western-looking dresses, a velour medieval princess-type dress, a pirate shirt, a shimmery purple cape with hood, 2 witches hats. 

At one table, I found several bags of spider webs and some fog machine timers. Not sure if they work on all fog machines, so will have to check that out.

Also found some old striped sheets that I want for backdrops for my carnival theme.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, i really dig the mask. am i right, it is the guy from mad magazine? alfred, was that his name? and it sounds like you got a lot of wonderful costumes. i love grabbing costumes too. so what do your western costumes and clown costume look like? can you post pictures. and i like to grab sheets for back drops as well. one year target had some good sized medevial table cloths left over after halloween, i grabbed some of those too.


----------



## Paint It Black

The mask does look like the mad mag guy, but not sure if that is what he really is. Here are the western and clown costumes:









I wish I had gotten some of those Target medieval tablecloths. They had some left over here too, and for some reason, I did not buy any. 

Anyway, forgot to mention another item from the rummage sale. A dusty old rattan shelf, perfect for potion bottles:


----------



## Paint It Black

And a horse for one of the skeletons to ride!


----------



## hallorenescene

cool, all cool paint. i like your idea of the skeleton riding the horse. you could use the western dress as an indian dress too. looks like you got a cool plan on the potion bottles


----------



## VirusHaunt

had to turn around when I saw this yard sale..... 17 bucks later and









the alarm is motion activated with 2 remotes and of course u can never have too many body forms


----------



## hallorenescene

virus, nice score, and you're right, body forms are versatile. many, many uses


----------



## Paint It Black

found this frame for a photo I found online and printed on photo paper. It's for my carnival theme, "Midnight Carnival."


----------



## hallorenescene

cool frame, it works. very creepy picture.


----------



## Paint It Black

found this at a yard sale and plan to use as a ringmaster's jacket - was a really strange item to find, I was lucky.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I was sitting at home when the "Yard Sale" called me! (Phone, not Oui-Ja board)
"We have something you should have,a real Body Bag!"
"Is it new or used?"
"New!"
It turned out to be an "Old-Fashioned" rubber body bag with a zipper, not the newer plastic garbage bag types now.
It had to ride in the trunk of the Dad's Police car (for many years, just in case.)
I put a "Body" in it, strapped it to the luggage rack on my station wagon and the sign with it said "I found Osama!"
That ancient rubber got worse very quickly out in the sun and wind, oh well? It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> found this at a yard sale and plan to use as a ringmaster's jacket - was a really strange item to find, I was lucky.
> 
> View attachment 112211


Creepy Ringmaster jacket I love it!!!


----------



## Guest

Well I was lucky...real lucky and well I found the "white whale" of blow molds I have been hunting down. Its been years looking for this guy and finally he has come to live with me!!! I am so excited he is now roosting on top of the spooky tree in my man room.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld

I once bought a "Beetleguise" jacket, black & White stripes at a Goodwill Store. Someone had Hand painted the stripes! And did a very good job of it too!


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, nice wizard there. how did you find him?

Gym, the bettlejuice jacket sounds pretty cool too.


----------



## Guest

PIB I run a craigslist ad seeking out Halloween Decorations especially blow molds and beistles. People email me what they have and then I buy it. Its a slick way to find blow molds at a good price.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ahhh, looks like it works out well.


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, that is a strange item to find. boy will it ever work for a ringmasters suit. it really is quite the find.
gym, rrguy lives in ill. he did beetlejuice one year for halloween and handpainted his jacket. i wonder if you got his jacket? i'll have to ask him what he did with his jacket.
gris, i need to run an ad. that is awesome. that guy is so cute. and lit up he is so colorful, he is awesome


----------



## Stringy_Jack

BlueFrog said:


> *Stringy_Jack*, have you checked any, especially the refrigerator magnets, for maker's marks? Some look suspiciously Hallmark to me, and sometimes they can be surprisingly valuable. I once acquired a bunch of Hallmark "Merry Miniatures" plus a few fridge magnets as part of a group purchase, and when I listed them on eBay people went nuts and drove the prices up to some surprisingly high figures. That was back when collectibles were worth something, long before the economy crashed, but still, it might be worth your while to research them just in case.
> 
> Regardless of collector value, you have some neat figures there - and what an amazing price!


BlueFrog, No such luck they are not Hallmark but I love them anyway. Found these two LARGE (70" tall) cut-outs yesterday for 75 cents each. They are not really my style but I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, those are cool. they're my style


----------



## xrockonx911

I finally finally can post on ths thread! I've never found a good yard sale item... and now I found two! They're the same item but still well worth it. They were $2.50 each! It made my day.







hope this worked?!


----------



## hallorenescene

xrock, those are very cool looking. are they masks, or prop heads


----------



## xrockonx911

they're two foam filled latex heads... They're from Morbid Industries and have the title Worm Food on the tags.


----------



## hallorenescene

xrock, they are very cool. what are your plans for them?


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Very cool heads!


----------



## BlueFrog

LOVE the suit, Paint It Black, in a "please don't let it near me" kind of way.

xrockonx911, what a way to join the party! Great zombies.

My time has been occupied elsewhere, but I did slip away to SA and found a few things. Something about the multi-sided translucent ?dice grabbed me, and for 62 cents I wasn't leaving it behind. Ditto the green glass mini bottle, whose color and raised surface remind me just enough of a poison bottle to justify another outlay of 62 cents.

My treasure was the ceramic Venetian mask, actually made in Italy for a change. I'm sure it's only "tourist" quality but it's a whole lot nicer than those super cheap Made in China versions you see everywhere, and the stand is quite sturdy. In person the decoration - metallic silver and gold flowers over a gloss black glaze - are quite attractive, and is all the right colors for my haunt. I was a bit put off by the minor damage and relatively high price (thrift store standards, not real world standards) but knew if I left it behind I'd wind up driving back a good 40 minutes each way to get it, so home it came.


----------



## Paint It Black

That Venecian mask is really really nice. Very different from the usual masks you see around.


----------



## hallorenescene

everything was nice blue frog, but i agree, the mask stood out.


----------



## Guest

xrockonx911 said:


> I finally finally can post on ths thread! I've never found a good yard sale item... and now I found two! They're the same item but still well worth it. They were $2.50 each! It made my day.
> View attachment 112281
> 
> hope this worked?!


Top notch!! I love them


----------



## Minshe

I am always so jealous of all the wonderful yard sale finds here. I decided to try my luck at yard sales again today--the yard sales here are really bad. There were a lot, but many had only 10 or 12 items, things were overpriced and frankly most of the things that were for sale I probably would not even donate to the Goodwill. I use to find great things in other areas of the country where I have lived at yard sales--so I think it must just be this area. Many people in this area have lived here always so maybe they just never get rid of things--moving sales use to be where I had the most luck. Guess I just have to live vicariously through all of you who come up with such great finds!


----------



## bethene

well, Minshe, I don't always have much luck here either in the sales, went to about a dozen yesterday, all I found was a ceramic skull candle holder, for 1:50. every thing else - which there wasn't much of, was not Halloween related,,, oh well,, 
Loved the heads,xrockonx911, and that was a great price! 
great mask, bluefrog, but also love the little vase, I like that sort of thing!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

went to 2 yards sales and a rummage sale on Friday and got a Halloween recipe book, pumpkins carving items and a copy of Little Shop of Horrors on VHS at the yard sales. At the rummage sale I found two Halloween bears, a black tea light holder with pumpkins on it, a witch ,owl, and ghost to hang up. My favorite item that I found was a Beistle Co. honeycomb witch. I had been looking for the witch ever since I saw one online. I payed 10 cents each for everything at the rummage sell!


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, I really like the honeycomb witch! and for 10 cents - Wow!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, wow on the honey comb witch


----------



## scaremenow

This will be the first year that I start Halloweening this early in the year and I got off to a great start! My daughter suggested a doll house theme for this year's haunt, so we hit the garage sales...we got all these dolls plus the old fashioned baby changing table (that the dolls are sitting on) for just $12.50. Later, I hit up Goodwill looking for more old dolls and I came across this brand-new, tags-still-on, wedding dress for...wait for it....$10!! Not exactly sure what I am going to do with the dress, so suggestions are welcome


----------



## hallorenescene

if it was black, i would say put it on a prop for a nanny. it's pretty, maybe a mother dressed up for her wedding anniversary.


----------



## kittyvibe

I got these treat boxes from my aunt this weekend, the look vintage. Also this clown marionette for my circus theme, gotta make him a bit more creepy but I like his current look too.


----------



## Paint It Black

kittyvibe, remember when they used crosses for eyes of dead people on cartoons? That's what the clown marionette reminds me of, so he already is creepy to me, lol.


----------



## hallorenescene

kitty, i like the puppet the way ir is. and like paint said, crosses for the eyes, like dead ducks. and the candy boxes...cute, cute.


----------



## Guest

Kitty who made those treat boxes? They have the same patterns as some wall hangers I own. I think artforms was the maker I saw, 

This weekend I bought something kind of Halloween....I bought a Pirates Of The Carribean Pinball Machine!!! WAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

that would look great in my gameroom. love it gris


----------



## hallorenescene

so i went to a garage sale today, and found a big smile. he was sitting right there for me as i stepped through the fence. they only wanted $1.50. i went back to my car and found that i had forgotten my checkbook. so i started scrounging for loose change. i found $0.35. i tried calling my daughter but she didn't answer. i went back to the garage sale and told them i didn't have the money, asked them to hold it for me till i got back. they told me to just take it, they know me, but i said i would be back with the money. so i ran over to my daughters house and rang her doorbell, she didn't answer. her car was there so i went out and started scrounging through her car. $0.50 was all i could find. just then my daughter came out. i told her i needed more and she laughed, said it must be a blow mold. so we went back and got the blow mold, and had fun hitting more garage sales. here's my cutie


----------



## matrixmom

Lucky you hallo.!!!...are you competing with gris???? hehehe


----------



## matrixmom

scaremenow said:


> This will be the first year that I start Halloweening this early in the year and I got off to a great start! My daughter suggested a doll house theme for this year's haunt, so we hit the garage sales...we got all these dolls plus the old fashioned baby changing table (that the dolls are sitting on) for just $12.50. Later, I hit up Goodwill looking for more old dolls and I came across this brand-new, tags-still-on, wedding dress for...wait for it....$10!! Not exactly sure what I am going to do with the dress, so suggestions are welcome
> View attachment 112508
> View attachment 112509


there's another thread here in the forum where it asked what to do with her wedding dress...had a lot of pics/responses


----------



## Nightlites13

*CL Find*

Hello Everybody, SO I was reading a thread last week on the BlowMolds group and the blowmolds that people were looking for - specifically the awesome vulture Mr. Gris was looking for. So for the heck of it I pop on to CL thinking perhaps there will be one of these amazing finds. Well, no vultures but I did come across a deal I couldn't pass up and drove 45 minutes to get it. Really nice lady and her family moving out of state. Always decorated their house. So they were looking to lighten their load a bit. Presented me with a great deal and when she found out we had a yard haunt was so happy the decorations were "going to a good home" so it was a cool Halloween mojo kind of thing. Anyway, I really like the trees in the back. They are pretty big. I had seen them in the stores another year and they inspired me to make one out of dead tree branches which came out pretty good but can always use more stuff that lights up. So take a look, what do you think for a grand total of $25 for the lot.


----------



## Paint It Black

All I can say is Wow, what a nice collection you brought home!


----------



## hallorenescene

i have the big skely head on the ground, it alone was something like $29.99. after halloween it was like $15.00. i also have the 2 guys to the left. they were someting like $5.99 or $9.99 apiece. 1/2 price after halloween. those trees i want. i tried to get them from target last year, but they sold out so there were no after halloween 1/2 offs. they are wonderful but pricey. i like you have different sizes. i want to do a year....land of shadows. i have a lot of stuff made of the wire and lights. just for one tree alone, you got your moneys worth. nice haul. can i ask what words you used on craigslist to find such an incredable haul? you really made out good.

matrix, i want to run with the big dog, but he keeps leaving me in the dust. i am excited i've gotten a few molds this year.

guess i forgot to post this one here. i was on my way to work when i saw this, i thought from the road it was a big blow mold. it's not a blow mold, but awesome like one. i'm going to display it with my molds this summer. i think i'll put a witch or two by it. and lit up.


----------



## Guest

Wow Nightlites that is a great haul. I would have drove 45 mins to get that loot at that price as well!!

Hallow that is such a cool Drainage pumpkin what a great score!


----------



## Guest

Here is my Halloween week finds breakdown:

Thursday Estate Sale had alot of Christmas Goodies some vintage games and original yard darts. Halloween find was however the never used 1988 Beistle Witch for 25 cents:










Friday I went out for 30 minutes and found a couple Christmas items. I found Packages that light, Clair The Square Snowman and a Santa Suit new in box. The Halloween score was a huge Paper Magic Group Company Pumpkin for 1.00:










This morning I went out for a loop and found a few items. The first yard sale had tons of Halloween but sadly for me it was all purple sparkly skulls and stones (Perfect for Spookilicious Mama though) The next few sales had not much of anything and then I pulled up to a yard that had a 6ft Gemmy skeleton in it. To my suprise at his feet with the Spirit ball with the Genies head in it!! Looking further their was an evil bat and a Reapers Sythe. I asked the gentleman what he would take for all as they were like new and working perfect. He said $10.00 for the whole lot  Now I have the Genie and the Witch both yard sale finds this year!

There was probably more out there today but I knew I wouldnt do better than I just did so I came home turned on the radio and poured a cup of coffee.


----------



## Hilda

YOU ARE KILLLING ME!!! Gaaaaaaaaa 

That's it! We're moving Northwest!! LOLOL Congratulations!! I love it all! I want that foam pumpkin up above too!

Seriously, Dedhedfred was a couple hours away from you all last week. He'll have to stow me away next time he goes out there! LOL


----------



## Guest

Well I spoke too soon. I went out to grab some creamer for the coffee and look who I found on the way!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, nice finds. here's my wish list. i want your big santa and your big ugly bat.
hilda, he's killing me too.


----------



## Hilda

LOL @ Hallo... I know... I can't bear it!! He goes out for creamer and comes back with a gargoyle. The man is incredible!


----------



## kittyvibe

I told ya! he needs to sell locks of his hair so we can glue it to a Buddha to rub before we go out for sales. amazing finds Gris, 

<----- Soooooo jealous of you right now!


----------



## Guest

Im afraid if I send you all locks of my hair Im gonna have to change my name to Mr. Clean!!!

Thanks for all the kind words!!! I like to hear I can make all of you a tad envious because I drool over your albums often.


----------



## matrixmom

Some people just got "it"- and are just that lucky. Don't forget to play the lotto...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Checked out 3 yard sale on Friday and found a fake fire and a newer blow mold the looks like a black pumpkin but is shaped like a skull, its green inside and gives off a super creepy green glow when lite up! I'll get pics posted later.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Ok here's the pics. 

Here's the fake fire









And here's my newer blow mold


----------



## kittyvibe

your right, that skull is super creepy! The fire thingy is neat too!


----------



## NOWHINING

Mr. Gris said:


> Spooky and Pirate those sound awesome!!! I would love pics of the items. Spooky I think I have that gargoyle.
> 
> Today I scored a couple foot tall Kenner brand Universal Monsters from the 90s but still in the box. I got Frankie and his wife.


OHH! OH!! I LOVE THAT!!! I need that! how wonderful!


----------



## NOWHINING

I brought two pumpkins recently at a yard sale. I didnt think to take a pictures and post it.


----------



## Paint It Black

hallowrenescene, I love the gingerbread house so much!


----------



## Hilda

Ohhh love that fire thingy! LOL

AND Frank and the Bride!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks paint, i love it so much too. i can't wait for halloween. and i can use it at Christmas too. 
spooky girl, that fire is awesome. i have 6 snowmen i want to put out this winter, and i want to have them huddled around a fire. that fire would work perfect. so of course i love it


----------



## mrincredibletou

*Frame*

Found an old frame with a nasty pic in it for $.50. I put some black overspray on the gold frame and added a favorite pic..........


----------



## NOWHINING

can i have that?!!! I love that!



mrincredibletou said:


> Found an old frame with a nasty pic in it for $.50. I put some black overspray on the gold frame and added a favorite pic..........
> 
> View attachment 113011


----------



## hallorenescene

mrinc, at first i thought you meant you found that frame with that pic in it, well, even if you had to put that pic in, that's still a sweet deal. nice frame, nice pic. 
so my daughter is setting up for a garage sale in my garage. she just kicked me out. now what do you think of that? darn kid. just because i wanted to buy most of her halloween stuff. she's got some cool stuff.


----------



## Guest

mrincredibletou said:


> Found an old frame with a nasty pic in it for $.50. I put some black overspray on the gold frame and added a favorite pic..........
> 
> View attachment 113011


Now that is top notch work!


----------



## BIGANT

I got these for 50 cents each this past weekend! Now I just need to figure out what to do with them!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Bigant, Great price on the foam heads. They go for about $5 each these days. I use them to put masks on for the props I put together. Can't have too many of 'em.


----------



## RCIAG

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> And here's my newer blow mold


Those are from WalMart from a couple of years ago. I have a dozen or so of those, some are pink inside, some are yellow, & some are that bright green. I usually stack them up in a window & cover them with the drapes so all you can see are the lit faces in the black of the windows.

Here are the crappy pics of mine from 2009


----------



## Paint It Black

RCIAG, 
I am glad you showed the photos. They look really cool like that. I wouldn't have thought to use them that way, but it made a really effective display I think.


----------



## RCIAG

It was a last minute thing. 

It seemed silly to put a light on them since they were lighted themselves, plus they needed to be plugged in. It was getting down to go time, so I got a couple of extension cords, put them in my MBR windows on a couple of hardback books to lift them up so they could be seen, put the window down on them juuuuust tight enough to keep them in that configuration & pulled my dark purple drapes behind them & clipped them together. In the dark the purple drapes just faded away.

I'm sure there's a billion other uses but that's what I did with mine the last few years.


----------



## Guest

Love the skull heads I am suprised I havent stumbled into any. Today I went to a new Thrift store in town they had no Halloween but I did buy 22 records from Dio, Black Sabbath, Journey, ACDC Blue Oyester Cult and you name it!!


----------



## hallorenescene

bigant, you can make flying crank ghosts out of them, put masks on them and make them into a prop. those come in handy.
paint, i love your wolf
rciag, i have one of those skely pumpkins, i like how you use yours


----------



## Guest

Today was huge I got a ton of stuff just not a ton of Halloween stuff. What I did get was this cool 3ft tall Grave Riser!


----------



## Guest

Wow looking on ebay these Grave Risers have been selling for 50.00 a pop! I did great for 2.00 I suppose


----------



## Hilda

Mr. Gris said:


> Wow looking on ebay these Grave Risers have been selling for 50.00 a pop! I did great for 2.00 I suppose


Sure.... go ahead and rub it in!!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found something I've not came across before, this is a large TIN Halloween themed cup. I thought it was pretty cool and for 50cents how could I turn it down.


----------



## NOWHINING

that is a really nice tin cup.


----------



## Guest

Thats a great cider cup!!!

Today I got out a bit and heres the haul minus a couple railroad lanterns I left at my office:


----------



## jenscats5

Nothing I found or bought today but a friend of mine who is getting divorced agreed to give me her wedding dress to dress one of my skeletons......Nice freebie!!


----------



## Hilda

Oh Gris! I want those white bucket! LOLOLOLOLOLOL 

Ohhhhhh bad for your friend jenscats ~ good for your skeleton! Cool!


----------



## jenscats5

Hilda said:


> Ohhhhhh bad for your friend jenscats ~ good for your skeleton! Cool!


Yes, shame.....but she is ok with a skeleton wearing it...LOL


----------



## Guest

Well a couple more jumped in my car on the way home from work! Got these for 1.00 each since it was end of the day. The Santa is made by Poloron.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Gris you are the king of blow mold finds that's for sure. I found a couple of items at the local thrift store today, a fully functional bones bass for $5 and a Monster Goose book 75 cents.


----------



## jdubbya

Stringy_Jack said:


> Gris you are the king of blow mold finds that's for sure. I found a couple of items at the local thrift store today, a fully functional bones bass for $5 and a Monster Goose book 75 cents.
> 
> View attachment 113227


Nice! I'd love to score one of those bass. Haven't been able to find one anywhere.


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> Oh Gris! I want those white bucket! LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> Ohhhhhh bad for your friend jenscats ~ good for your skeleton! Cool!


Any idea who the maker on these are? They seem old but I am actually not sure. I dont think I have ever ran into the skull ones before.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I stopped by my local Goodwill yesterday and got The Halloween Tree on VHS.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> I stopped by my local Goodwill yesterday and got The Halloween Tree on VHS.


That's something I look for every time I go to a thrift stores but have never been lucky enough to find one, congrads on your find. I broke down and got one off EBay a few weeks ago but it still on my list of thrift store finds to keep an eye out for. 

jdubba, thanks I was happy with the find.


----------



## Hilda

Mr. Gris said:


> Any idea who the maker on these are? They seem old but I am actually not sure. I dont think I have ever ran into the skull ones before.


Sorry, I don't know. I have see the ghost one before, but have not scored one yet. I can't tell on the skull buckets ~ can you post me picture of one from the front?


----------



## Guest

I will get you some pics Hilda. Even the ghost is different than the Empire one. The Skulls are black eyed and have cracked details on them. Most the items were older including the boxes of blow mold lights. Those were actually Telcos if anyone noticed. Blow mold mini ghosts pumpkins and skulls.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, cool reaper riser, i love his face. nice haul with the ghost blow mold. the santa is sweet.
stringy, you can't complain about 50 cents for a cool tin cup. stringy, i've never seen a mother goose book like that before, that is way cool. and boy would i love to score a bones fish.
jens, good score on the dress, and best of luck to your friend
spooky, i have the halloween tree. good movie


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stringy Jack, great price on the fish. over the last few years I've picked up a few on eBay (thanks to be introduced to the fish by Bobzilla, a HF member) but never at such a bargin. Any idea how you will use it yet? 

Love the book as well.


----------



## BlueFrog

I take a week off and look at all the amazing finds! Woo hoo! Hallo, I am insanely jealous over your Drainage pumpkin. I've seen him in a couple of local displays but never for sale.

Although I've been in "sell" mode rather than "buy" mode, I've found a couple of fantastic pieces at garage sales I can't wait to show you all once I'm not limited by having to use a borrowed computer. Probably the best one is a very vintage, probably 1930sish, very heavy tabletop magnifier. I'm guessing this was an industrial item rather than something used in a home, but it's very attractive. The seller asked $5 for it the previous day when everything was full price and it didn't sell. Even setting aside the fact it's well on its way to transitioning from "vintage" to "antique", that price would be ridiculously low. One, it's probably worth that in scrap metal. Two, it's an ideal piece of sel-protection equipment. Take it into a bad neighborhood, and you could use the base as a shield to protect you from bullets, and if anyone got too close to you, conk'em on the head with it and they're never getting up again. I did mention it's heavy, right?

Best of all, it didn't sell for $5 on full price day so when I arrived the following day it was half price! Such a cool thing for both my forensics lab and my upcoming mad scientist lab at such a great price. How can you beat it?


----------



## Guest

scareme said:


> I hit the thrift store today and picked up this spiderman for 5 bucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put him on a $6 tricycle and added a 3.00 after Walgreens after Halloween clearance sale mask. Now I just need to find a black suit, shoes, and red bow tie, and I'll have a prop finished.


That is great, Scareme.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

hallorenescene said:


> stringy, i've never seen a mother goose book like that before, that is way cool. and boy would i love to score a bones fish.
> e


Thanks I like the bone fish but (Ghost of Spookie) I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I had never seen a Monster Goose book either so I picked it up. It has some pretty good ones and a few that are just weird. Here's one for ya...it reads "Werewolf Bo-Creep" Werewolf Bo-Creep has lost his sheep and doesn't know where to find them. But they're vampire sheep and right now as he sleeps, they're sneaking up behind him.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Sorry same post.


----------



## Deadna

Hubby was taking his daily walk thru the cemetery and found these in the trash! The ten commandments thing was OK but the other statues need a little repair. 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture113360-trash-finds.jpg


----------



## moonbaby345

Deadna said:


> Hubby was taking his daily walk thru the cemetery and found these in the trash! The ten commandments thing was OK but the other statues need a little repair.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture113360-trash-finds.jpg


He's so lucky to have found those!I wouldn't repair them.They look cooler the way they are but it's up to you.I would leave those 2 statues in my garden year round.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, sounds like a cool magnifier. that will work great in yout lab.
stringy, that is weird, but cool. i think i would get a kick out of reading that. 
deadna, whoever threw those out, well, that's your luck. those are wonderful


----------



## Guest

I love the book and Deadna I looove the trash find. My goodness I cant believe those were tossed out they are wonderful!


----------



## Hilda

I am going to have to look for that book online now! Love it!


----------



## goofyjds72092

well this past weekend was my garage sale i have each year and where i have it its community areas garage sale and i scored big this past weekend at several sale including a church sale i got a pirate ship inflatable for 10 and grave yard scene one for 10 as well one is 7ft and other is 8ft and then at another sale even thought it not halloween i got 2 union candy canes blow molds for 4 the pair and then at the church sale i gotten a red spot light bulb 50 cents tread master casper the friendly ghost and the other ghost for 1.50 its was half off and then i got ez up 2-1 one light show the thing that you can put on your house and make it looks like it snowing on it for 5.00 and it was originally 60 brand new


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Hilda said:


> I am going to have to look for that book online now! Love it!


There's a couple on EBay for under $4...well worth it IMHO.


----------



## Deadna

moonbaby345 said:


> He's so lucky to have found those!I wouldn't repair them.They look cooler the way they are but it's up to you.I would leave those 2 statues in my garden year round.


They look good in the pic but in reality they are heavily cracked and damaged/faded. I know they will look great in a home haunt tho' being nearly 2 feet tall.


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

I doubt I'll get it, but someone near me is selling one of those old gemmy mummies w/ the moving light up eyes.


----------



## hallorenescene

pirate, hope you do get it. sounds cool


----------



## kittyvibe

goofyjds72092, Im so jealous of your inflatable finds  Better make sure to inflate them ahead of time for testing though, Ive gotten a few duds before. If the motors dont work its at least an easy enough fix, the nylon can be repaired if it has holes, but if the nylon is thin (from use) it wont inflate all the way  that one is really almost unfix-able. 
Even if the motors dont work they are great buys! 

pirate, I hope you get the mummy, he is so awesome!


----------



## Hilda

I got one off ebay today for $3! Thank you for the tip!!!!


----------



## moonbaby345

Stringy_Jack said:


> Thanks I like the bone fish but (Ghost of Spookie) I have no idea what I'm going to do with it. I had never seen a Monster Goose book either so I picked it up. It has some pretty good ones and a few that are just weird. Here's one for ya...it reads "Werewolf Bo-Creep" Werewolf Bo-Creep has lost his sheep and doesn't know where to find them. But they're vampire sheep and right now as he sleeps, they're sneaking up behind him.
> 
> View attachment 113336


That book is too cute.I just checked Amazon and they have a copy for one cent.Had to add it to my wishlist.


----------



## moonbaby345

offmymeds said:


> found a mirror like this at an estate sale for 1.00. going to use it in my "clown dressing room" (the bathroom) for my carnevil theme this year.
> View attachment 107102


That mirror is really neat and it what go great in a clown's dressing room!I would love to find something like this.I would use it on my vanity/make-up table and what a great price!You can't go wrong for a dollar!


----------



## Guest

Today I stepped into some thrift stores and looky who I found hiding in there!


----------



## Paint It Black

oooooow, Gris. I would love to find those two! They are now on my list!


----------



## goofyjds72092

What mummy one I did test the inflatables before buying them from the person I bought them from its gemmy pirate ship older one and and one had whole on bottom underneath it that is all other doesn't they were taken care of Ik person I trust him only thing is there are no stakes for base or one that comes from line that hold it in place but I cannot wait to put them out this fall in my display


----------



## kittyvibe

/facepalm, ugh, Gris, your killing me! 

goofy, awesome, so glad they work  As far as stakes go, you can get them at walmart for cheap, check the camping area. I also use fishing line to stabilize my inflatables, I attach them to trees or other props.


----------



## icyuod2

Here's my newest addition. Probably my favorite find this year.


----------



## Paint It Black

icyuod2, just curious, where did you find that sign?


----------



## icyuod2

It kinda found me. (cleaned up some old brass boat lamps for an antique dealer who owned it)


----------



## Paint It Black

well, it is a nice find.


----------



## offmymeds

Love your sign Icy!!


----------



## Guest

icyuod2 said:


> Here's my newest addition. Probably my favorite find this year.


I would love to score that!! Amazing old piece great find!


----------



## Hilda

I'm with everyone else here ~ the sign is fantastic!!


----------



## icyuod2

Thank you. I was also some stoked about getting it. You should see the other stuff he had (way outta my price range)








I believe the caskets sold for $1800.


----------



## Kymmm

Very cool! Love the caskets, love the sign!


----------



## BlueFrog

icyuod2 said:


> Thank you. I was also some stoked about getting it. You should see the other stuff he had (way outta my price range)


I ... I... I.... I.... :thunk:


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, I was overwhelmed today with the amount of holiday stuff at a local estate sale. These were actually leftover items for sale that they didn't think were "valuable enough" to sell during the main estate sale. My favorite was this giant light-up pumpkin:


----------



## Druidess

Black, that Pumpkin is great! It looks HUGE in the photo. How big is it?


----------



## Paint It Black

and this motionette:


----------



## Paint It Black

Druidess said:


> Black, that Pumpkin is great! It looks HUGE in the photo. How big is it?


It_ is _huge, about 2 feet tall and 2 feet in diameter.


----------



## Guest

OMG! So jelly! Great finds!

People are funny. They either charge too much for used Halloween items, OR completely devalue everything and give it away/sell for pennies on the dollar.

Great stuff.


----------



## Guest

icyuod2 said:


> Thank you. I was also some stoked about getting it. You should see the other stuff he had (way outta my price range)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe the caskets sold for $1800.


Sign=fabulous. Question: How would one have "used" vintage coffins for sale. Not that I am judging or anything...but how!?


----------



## Hilda

hollow said:


> Sign=fabulous. Question: How would one have "used" vintage coffins for sale. Not that I am judging or anything...but how!?


I actually do NOT want to know the answer to that! LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Penumbra

Lol. I have been going to all sorts of stores and sales. Guess what? NOTHING!


----------



## matrixmom

How Much was it? Looks great!!!



Paint It Black said:


> It_ is _huge, about 2 feet tall and 2 feet in diameter.


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, believe it or not, the large pumpkin was the "big ticket" item for me today at $5.


----------



## Hilda

Paint It Black said:


> Well, believe it or not, the large pumpkin was the "big ticket" item for me today at $5.


GASP! (whimper)


----------



## icyuod2

hollow said:


> Sign=fabulous. Question: How would one have "used" vintage coffins for sale. Not that I am judging or anything...but how!?


The gentleman I got the sign from actually went door to door at old funeral homes in rural towns. (picker style) The were actually samples tucked away in an attic (obviously long out of style)


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, that sign is great. i would love to score som ething like that too.
paint, you really got lucky. that motionette is witchifying


----------



## Gatordave

Icy - terrific sign and all the more better how you found it! Paint - all I can say is ..Noooooooooooooooooo......I had that exact motionette! We got rid of it a few years ago (before I understood the concept of value!) because our dog always barked at it and it would go off constantly. The wife and children became unamused and out it went. The phrase " I would have gotten away with it if it weren't for those meddling kids" comes to mind. Tell you what, I will swap the kids for the motionette. It will be almost even since they say the same things over and over again as well. Just let me know.


----------



## icyuod2

Bahahahahahaha Nice Gatordave!


----------



## Paint It Black

Gatordave said:


> Icy - terrific sign and all the more better how you found it! Paint - all I can say is ..Noooooooooooooooooo......I had that exact motionette! We got rid of it a few years ago (before I understood the concept of value!) because our dog always barked at it and it would go off constantly. The wife and children became unamused and out it went. The phrase " I would have gotten away with it if it weren't for those meddling kids" comes to mind. Tell you what, I will swap the kids for the motionette. It will be almost even since they say the same things over and over again as well. Just let me know.


Hahaha. We already know the value of the kids, with 4 of our own!


----------



## Gatordave

Ok, now for a serious post. (but I did strongly consider the children/motionette trade).. I found this oil painting at an antique market here in Georgia. It had fallen over during a storm and the frame was very messed up along with some slight damage to the painting. So I got it for $15. It is pretty large at 24' X 30". Anyway, I really want to make a portrait where the eyes follow you similar to Disney. I have seen a few threads on this but wanted to ask for "any advice" before I take a shot at it. And yes, I googled the artist to make sure I didn't hack up some Van Gogh or Picasso worth a mint. All thoughts welcome!!


----------



## ITSINMYBLOOD

Today was the Town Wide Yard Sale in our community. We made a few good finds. Great vintage rocker for our newly acquired "Lullabye" prop and a collapsible walker for another (zombie) prop we are planning..both for $10.00. An entire box of strings and strings of xmas lights, candles, candle holders, wall sconces, lamps, old glass milk bottles and an old glass jug (like a little brown jug, except clear glass), pool noodles, and the list goes on and on. Very successful day I'd say, and the yard sale season is just beginning. The hunt continues for a Shiatsu massager (or ten lol). We did manage to find a second 10 foot satellite dish to use for our Alien Spacecraft and all of the steel wagon wheels (with the front axle and steering mechanism intact) for our horse drawn hearse, through a couple of generous donations to our Haunt. So excited I could just about soil my undies  Happy haunting , umm I mean "hunting", everyone


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Stopped by a few yard sales yesterday and today and got a cute Halloween tin with Halloween magnets in it, The Blair Witch Project 2, a small Halloween flag and a baggie full of Halloween window clings.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> and this motionette:
> 
> View attachment 113573


Oh Oh Ohhhhh!!! I love this one and I love your pumpkin. I do have the same one but I dont have info on it. I think one of mine still had the tag on it and I think it was from Kmart years ago.


----------



## Guest

Today I only found these two pumpkins but....they came with some Christmas friends


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris said:


> Oh Oh Ohhhhh!!! I love this one and I love your pumpkin. I do have the same one but I dont have info on it. I think one of mine still had the tag on it and I think it was from Kmart years ago.


Thanks, The motionette doesn't work, so my husband is working on it. The battery compartment was messed up and one of the coils missing. But I will still display it even if he doesn't get it working, cuz I really like it.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i'm loving your blow molds.


----------



## jenscats5

Scored this today off of Freecycle....people were moving & didn't want to move it....they were going to trash it and were happy to give it a home!! The cutouts are all wood and painted - someone has some jigsaw skills!

Some cloth ghosts on a wire & wood frame.....I'll have to get some lights for underneath...










Haunted house facade:










Cute scarecrow:










They also gave me their pilgrims for Thanksgiving:


----------



## hallorenescene

jens, those are some nice finds. i sure like the facade. that is real sweet


----------



## rockplayson

I'v been gone for a while so I'v missed out on this wonderful thread. I love all of your findings. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hallowdean

Visited a few thrift stores this afternoon and stocked up on some nice jars to load with all sorts of "ingredients" 

These came as a set for $4 and they're brand new:










I also nabbed five of what looks like creepy old baby food jars with latch-lids at .49 cents each:










one of the stores also had something called a "Queasy Bake Oven." It was only $7.00 and gave me a good laugh but wasn't sure what I'd do with it.


----------



## hallorenescene

hallow, good find. you should have fun filling those jars


----------



## Guest

I love those old Jars. I can just sit here and imagine all the amazing things you can add to them. Very cool!


----------



## Guest

jenscats5 said:


> Scored this today off of Freecycle....people were moving & didn't want to move it....they were going to trash it and were happy to give it a home!! The cutouts are all wood and painted - someone has some jigsaw skills!
> 
> Some cloth ghosts on a wire & wood frame.....I'll have to get some lights for underneath...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunted house facade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute scarecrow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also gave me their pilgrims for Thanksgiving:




Wow these are great great great wood cutouts. Its funny because plywood is so spendy alone not counting paint and time. Great find!


----------



## Hilda

I love that facade! Awesome find!


----------



## BlueFrog

Oooh, looks like people are acquiring some great stuff! Love those little ghosties. They remind me so much of my childhood....

I'm still in "de-acquisition" mode but sometimes you've just gotta go hunting regardless  At GW I found a hilarious little spell book boxed set that came with phials, "amulet bags", a quartz crystal, and something else. Not sure whether I'll keep it or pass it forward but it amused me and how often do you find something like that? MSRP was $20 and it can't have been a great seller. 

Today in the half-price section of a local charity shop I turned up an old, old cobalt jar, handblown into a mold. I'm guessing it's very early 20thC, possibly even earlier. Absolutely gorgeous color in any light. Based on an old price tag still affixed to it, an antique dealer tried to sell it for some pretty decent money at some point, but with significant chips around the rim and no lid, it probably doesn't have much collectible value. For the $2.50 I paid for it, I'm extremely pleased. After all, there's such a bottle shortage in my haunt - NOT!!! My mother, she of the amazing finds, turned up a whole stack of mini traffic cones that will be great for this year's Body Farm for just $3, and a huge roll of burlap for $2. I drove to hell and gone and found almost nothing, she stayed within a few blocks and found those. Figures. 

I am, however, hot on the trail of something super wicked cool that no one else will have. I'm making final arrangements now and praying the sale goes through because it's just that neat. Stay tuned!


----------



## Windborn

Spouse hit a moving sale today - second best Halloween sale we have ever been to!














(kitty not included in the sale!)


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great haul there Windborn!! You got a lot of cool stuff!!


----------



## Guest

Awesome Haul Windborn!! Donna of The Dead is awesome!

Today I was traveling the old dirt roads north of town and came to a yard sale. Well the lady at the sale loved Halloween and had a nice piece from the 80s for sale. I could not leave this amazing motionette witch behind for 1.50!!

Here she is in all her glory. This is a Telco 31 inch witch with a lighted face and pumpkin. I believe she was one of Telcos first witches made. She is in near mint condition!


----------



## jenscats5

Mr. Gris said:


> Awesome Haul Windborn!! Donna of The Dead is awesome!
> 
> Today I was traveling the old dirt roads north of town and came to a yard sale. Well the lady at the sale loved Halloween and had a nice piece from the 80s for sale. I could not leave this amazing motionette witch behind for 1.50!!
> 
> Here she is in all her glory. This is a Telco 31 inch witch with a lighted face and pumpkin. I believe she was one of Telcos first witches made. She is in near mint condition!


Mr. Gris - awesome find!!!!! I love her!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Went to a estate sale being held in a warehouse and wanted to buy a ton, however, they really liked a lot of their stuff! Bought an apothecary jar for $10 and it is about 2 1/2 feet tall. Also picked up a leather case about a foot long for $.50. I am not sure if I am going to make it a wand case, or put a stake and a small vial of holy water in it.


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, i'm staying tuned
windborn, you hit the jackpot. awesome props. and either idea for that leather case are cool, but i like the wand idea best
gris, dang you are lucky.
i went to a garage sale today and i scored this ghost for $2.00








and i went to goodwill and scored this movie of the archies. hope some of you know who the archies were


----------



## Guest

Holy Smokes everyone has been finding awesome stuff. Hallo what an awesome ghost!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks gris. he is one step closer to my thirteen ghosts. now i only need one more.


----------



## Guest

You know I got so excited showing my giant witch I nearly forgot she came with a little sister today. This was at the sale as well and I think they call these Telco Small Frys? She battery powered and has great motion plus the pumpkin lights up. Now she is not exactly my style but I leave no motionette behind....or blow molds...or beistles...or halloween WAHAHAHA


----------



## hallorenescene

okay gris, she is my style. i worked at target back when they put these out and i fell in love. unfortunatly, i could only afford one that year, and they went fast. i was hoping to get more the next year, but they never put them out again. since then i have found 2 at garage sales. i latch onto them like i do blow molds. but i keep thinking they called them something besides small frys. but maybe i am wrong. i have a spider, and i can't remember what the other 2 are. my spider is still in the box. they have the sweetist faces, and for all that don't know much about them, they are animated. oh, and i see she has a blow mold too. your gal is adorable. nice score gris


----------



## Guest

Well Hallo we may need to send her your way some time in the future. I cant deny you a true love.


----------



## Windborn

Not sure what we are going to do with the Donna - but since the lady at the sale threw her in for free we sure weren't gonna say no to her!!


----------



## Guest

Okay today was good...no today was amazing if you like Beistles!!! I went to a sale and found a 6ft Reaper plus a couple skulls. I found a Poloron Pixie Snowman blow mold and a 1970s Artform pumpkin. Then I found a box...no a time capsule filled with Beistles!! My favorite is the 100 percent complete Fortune Telling Honeycomb Witch game dated 1926!! Most of these are 1930s to 1940s. I took alot of photos as they need to truelly be loved one shot at a time. These are some of the coolest Beistles I have ever seen the owl is amazing the cats I love oh I am in Beistle Paradise


----------



## Guest

Here are the rest:


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Mr Gris, Oh WOW! You brought back some memories! I know as a kid we had the jack o'lantern and the cat ones. Great find


----------



## jenscats5

Mr. Gris - nice find!! Especially love the kitties!!


----------



## Guest

Here were the rest of the smalls I had in the box. I also have a ton of Honeycomb bells and ornaments made by Beistle for Christmas. Here I have pictured vintage Easter bunny blow mold candy dishes. The yellow rabbits are old 1950s Rosbro Plastic or E Rosen plastic candy containers. Then we have old noisemakers and Halloween toothpicks from Rosbro I believe. Now the pumpkin lights are newer but the orange box is Telco lights from 1988. These are awesome witch and cat lights never used!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Wow awesome score Mr. Gris!! I love all the Beistles!!!!


----------



## pirate of the caribbean

Once again, Craigslist has been good to me. I've jus picked up a 6' gemmy hannibal lecter. The mask doesnt move, the body doesnt turn, but i can hear the motor. The eyes do move. I think I can fix it. I got this brute for $50


----------



## kittyvibe

by golly gee willikers, Im super jelly of all the cool finds lately Gris!


----------



## hallorenescene

all the beistles are wonderful. there's something about the jointed cats that as a kid, i always loved. i gotta say that fortune telling witch is superb. all your finds are treasures. way cool gris.


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris, Please take lots of photos to show us once your display is up this year !!


----------



## ChrisW

Not directly Haloween related, but I picked up a Magnavox VHS/DVD Recorder/Player/Dubber at a yard sale for the princely sum of FIVE BUCKS! It had the remote with it, and there were even working batteries in the remote! AND the instruction manual was included! I'm assuming that maybe it was a little too complicated for the folks who sold it, or the fact that it did not have an RF modulator in it (the coax cable that you usually have coming out of a VCR). It works GREAT, and I've been burning DVDs of many of the tapes I have. The only issue is that it respects copyright protected encryption, so there are some tapes I can't copy. But there are a lot that I can, so I am VERY pleased!


----------



## Penumbra

ChrisW said:


> Not directly Haloween related, but I picked up a Magnavox VHS/DVD Recorder/Player/Dubber at a yard sale for the princely sum of FIVE BUCKS! It had the remote with it, and there were even working batteries in the remote! AND the instruction manual was included! I'm assuming that maybe it was a little too complicated for the folks who sold it, or the fact that it did not have an RF modulator in it (the coax cable that you usually have coming out of a VCR). It works GREAT, and I've been burning DVDs of many of the tapes I have. The only issue is that it respects copyright protected encryption, so there are some tapes I can't copy. But there are a lot that I can, so I am VERY pleased!


Great! You can use it to play music on Halloween!


----------



## Guest

Oh I will PIB I am setting up the entire house this year wall to wall with all my Beistles and mini blow molds. Looking forward to it already.


----------



## Terror Tom

I found this old manual cast cutter at the flea market for $10. I thought is was pretty nifty and looked kinda brutal.


----------



## Paint It Black

Had a pretty good yard sale weekend here. 
Hanging Reaper was only 50 cents. 







Strand of pumpkin lights was $1







Witchy hats $1 each















I also bought some fabric scraps, clothing items for costumes, strand of lights shaped like stars, and two willowy witches brooms.


----------



## ChrisW

Penumbra said:


> Great! You can use it to play music on Halloween!


Penumbra, the beauty of it is It makes gorgeous DVDs from VHS tapes, copmplete with chapters, etc. The fact that it doesn't have an RF modulator doesn't bother me in the least, I'm using RCA cables for the monitor. The copying from VHS to DVD is all internal. 
So far I've made DVDs from a stack of Mystery Science Theater 3000 tapes I had, plus some old horror films including Mark of the Vampire. Plus some John Denver for my wife's friend and a few for my wife. 

Mr. Gris, That Beistle honeycomb witch is fantastic! A few years ago I bought an envelope filled with Beistle Halloween items for a buck. I'd date it to the 50s - There were about 10 pieces, including the honeycomb Scarecrow that you showed,

And Windborn, you fulfilled a dream I've had for years, when you picked up Donna - congrats.


----------



## rockplayson

Great finds everyone


----------



## hallorenescene

terror tom, i don't know what cast cutters are, but glad you are tickled. by the way, i like your signature. lol, other holidays, whoever heard of that!
pib, you did have a lucky weekend, and i love the hats. 50 cents for that reaper is way more like a steal.


----------



## goofyjds72092

Today I went to goodwill I normally go to and to salvation army I never was so close to goodwill I had great luck in both in goodwill I found light up feet that when plugged in are like mini light shows they were 1.99 and originally from a mendards because who made them and that brand is only found there and at salvation army I got 1993 trendmaster light up witch like pumpkins brand new never been used still has instructions on bottom and fuse attach to it and get this it was steal at .66 cents 71 cents with tax I will post pictures later


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, i look forward to pictures. your witch and feet sound cool.


----------



## Guest

Goofy it sounds like you scored some great items nice work.


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Had a pretty good yard sale weekend here.
> Hanging Reaper was only 50 cents.
> View attachment 114113
> 
> Strand of pumpkin lights was $1
> View attachment 114114
> 
> Witchy hats $1 each
> View attachment 114115
> 
> View attachment 114116
> 
> 
> I also bought some fabric scraps, clothing items for costumes, strand of lights shaped like stars, and two willowy witches brooms.


Terrific finds!!! The hanging skele is a good one how tall is he? I have been buying up those mini pumpkin lights as well as the old mini skulls, witches, ghosts and any others I find. I dont know what I will do with them yet but like you I love them.


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris,
The hanging skele is about 5-feet tall. One of the shackles needs to be glued, and there is no adapter for the eyes to light up, but otherwise a great prop, especially for the price!

I have several strands of the mini pumpkin lights, in differing shapes. I think they look good along fences or around window frames. Let me know what other ideas you might come up with. I do want to use them this year.


----------



## goofyjds72092

Here are pictures of the pumpkin and witch i got the other from good will and salvation army and things got a few weeks ago when i posted on 5/21 when went to garage sales and got ez up 2-1 light show and 2 halloween inflatables and 2 union candy canes i only took a picture of one candy but i hope to fin something good next week when my town has a town wide sale


----------



## goofyjds72092

i also forgot to post picture of casper mold i also got too


----------



## Paint It Black

Nice stuff goofyjds, glad you showed the photos. Casper is priceless.


----------



## Guest

Amazing stuff Goofy!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks for the pictures. they are great. nice stuff you got there. wait till gris sees your casper, he will be green with envy.


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> thanks for the pictures. they are great. nice stuff you got there. wait till gris sees your casper, he will be green with envy.


I actually have tha Casper and it is indeed a great one. I checked my Trendmasters Casper Collection and it appears I have everyone they made but the Fatso pumpkin. Now whats making me drool is the witches head as you dont see that often


----------



## Penumbra

Boy have I been scoring lately! A garage sale near my house had a box full of Halloween stuff. I found a gemmy Floating Reaper (though not the one I'm looking for) and a couple of heavy metal candelabras.


----------



## Paint It Black

Went to the local consignment store and found a column for the cemetery









Also a metal wall sconce that I want to make spooky somehow (ideas welcome!)


----------



## BlueFrog

Via a dealer I met at a flea market, today I picked up a gorgeous brass Bausch & Lomb microscope circa 1916. Not cheap, but about 1/3 of eBay sales price and even though it's not massive in size, shipping would be significant. Once again, I have bought a prop that could double as a self-defense weapon in a bad neighborhood. Conk someone over the head with this baby and s/he is not gonna get up again. 

While I was there, I also bought the most amazing and creepy metal picture frame that is truly like nothing I've ever seen before. I can't even begin to guess the age except, once more, despite a small size it would make an excellent weapon. If I described the frame as floral one might think Art Nouveau but the leaves are much pointier, spikier, and altogether forbidding than anything that delicate age might produce. Even the prop on the back that enables it to stand up on a table is sculpted in the same style. I haven't snuck it into the house so no pictures yet but it is really something, and will look amazing with one of my antique prints of poisonous plants or lethal mushrooms in it.

I get to pay for my top secret thingy tomorrow and I can hardly wait to show it off when it arrives!


----------



## Paint It Black

Bluefrog,

I think you are subconciously stocking up on weapons in case you get any more creepy guys hanging around your haunt. Just be sure to position them around in various areas, so one is always handy, lol. But seriously, I can't wait to see photos, and can't help but wonder about the " top secret thingy." The photo frame sounds really good too - I have been having fun lately framing vintage spooky prints, so would really like to see that too.


----------



## BlueFrog

Hmm, you might be on to a motivation so secret I didn't realize it, Paint It Black! I will certainly be well protected in all future haunts. After the one year where a stranger who practically had the words "child abductor" tattooed on his forehead sat in his car parked directly across the street from my haunt for hours, having a little weaponry might not be such a bad idea. And I've got to hand it to the Victorian & Edwardian manufacturers, they built stuff to last _forever_. 

The top secret thingy is SO COOL! At least, I think it is.


----------



## Sarcazmos Funhouse

Got this little lady for at a yard sale. What a deal!!


----------



## offmymeds

nice score Funhouse!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows

Awesome find!


----------



## goofyjds72092

Today I found 2 hanging mini flame cauldrons for 10 buck since I have one already I couldn't pass up on getting another they were 10 for the pair one neec a new bulb its missing and need to get one but since I'm posting this I also need help I didn't know where I should post it or if I should ask on here but for those of that have mini flame cauldrons do know where I could get a replacement bulb for it I'm new to have these I have one but none of mine have boxes and want to get a bulb w/o asking neighbor who is a electrician and don't want him to go to trouble getting me one and having him not charge me for it let me know


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

I've done it again. I got a lady to go down in price on two boxes full of Halloween decor at a yard sale today!! It would have been $15 for both and I got her to knock of $5 so I only paid $10 for both. Here's pics of what I got. My favs are the stack of witch heads that light up and a witch head to hang on the wall. There is a light up ghost and two pumpkins that light up(one of which is a small blowmold!) and two balck light up candles.



















Here's the rest of the stuff on my couch!










This is a couple of close ups of the couch


----------



## matrixmom

Hey goofyjds-by the sounds of your post here you sound like a nice young man. I would go to your neighbor electrician friend and ask him how much they cost and if he knows where to get them. If he gets them for you, maybe offer to do something for him in return? (an errand, something @ the house, walk the dogs,etc...)Just an idea for you! I know I would be grateful and impressed if someone did that for me after offering them some help on a project.


goofyjds72092 said:


> Today I found 2 hanging mini flame cauldrons for 10 buck since I have one already I couldn't pass up on getting another they were 10 for the pair one neec a new bulb its missing and need to get one but since I'm posting this I also need help I didn't know where I should post it or if I should ask on here but for those of that have mini flame cauldrons do know where I could get a replacement bulb for it I'm new to have these I have one but none of mine have boxes and want to get a bulb w/o asking neighbor who is a electrician and don't want him to go to trouble getting me one and having him not charge me for it let me know


----------



## Paint It Black

also, goofyjds, I bought some torches that needed small little replacement light bulbs. My husband found them at Home Depot. They were for flashlights. Take the old bulb with you if you can to match it up.


----------



## Hilda

My husband picked this interesting item up for me at a flea market in Culpepper, Virginia. (The lid/top of scalp was missing for a while, but we just found it again today) I am so excited ~ I can't wait to make him a body!!


----------



## Deadna

Stopped at a sale late in the day and the people said everything was FREE!!! I love the candle scounces,they are a hard foam which I plan on removing the candle holders and adding skeletal hands/candles. The dolls are pretty creepy and the gold angel items are light weight plastic and will be used on tombstones

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture114721-free-yardsale-items.jpg


----------



## Deadna

Stopped at a sale late in the day and the people said everything was FREE!!! I love the candle scounces,they are a hard foam which I plan on removing the candle holders and adding skeletal hands/candles. The dolls are pretty creepy and the gold angel items are light weight plastic and will be used on tombstones

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture114721-free-yardsale-items.jpg

More free items.........
The M+M dish lights up and laughs(annoyingly)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...lloween-picture114720-free-yardsale-items.jpg

Not pictured....Singer sewing machine and lots of craft items.


----------



## Guest

Hilda said:


> My husband picked this interesting item up for me at a flea market in Culpepper, Virginia. (The lid/top of scalp was missing for a while, but we just found it again today) I am so excited ~ I can't wait to make him a body!!
> 
> View attachment 114709


Hilda I found one of these last year and the head lights up very well. We built him a body and he nested in the corner of the haunt there he sat on a parfk bench eyeing little TOTs with bad intent. (Sorry to much Jethro Tull this week) Kids loved to see him as the were leaving the haunt. I cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Hilda

Mr. Gris said:


> Hilda I found one of these last year and the head lights up very well. We built him a body and he nested in the corner of the haunt there he sat on a parfk bench eyeing little TOTs with bad intent. (Sorry to much Jethro Tull this week) Kids loved to see him as the were leaving the haunt. I cant wait to see what you do with it.


HAHAHAHAHAHA Dangit Gris!! Now I've got Aqualung stuck in my head!!!! Da na nananana


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Found this little guy at a thrift store yesterday for three bucks, everything works great but the "Voice" (he laughs) is really BAD!


----------



## strangebrew

Nice find on the Franky, i got the wolfman at an auction for $4.
<a href="http://s1126.photobucket.com/albums/l619/plcary1964/?action=view&current=3d94f819.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1126.photobucket.com/albums/l619/plcary1964/3d94f819.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket Pictures, Images and Photos" /></a>


----------



## whichypoo

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found this little guy at a thrift store yesterday for three bucks, everything works great but the "Voice" (he laughs) is really BAD!
> 
> View attachment 114746


We have him . Great find, the kids will love him.


----------



## BlueFrog

Sarcazmo, what an amazing find - and at a garage sale?! I could maybe see her turning up at a specialty sale (albeit for much more money) but at a garage sale!? I tip my hat to you...

.., and after visiting an estate sale yesterday, what a hat I have to tip. I went to this particular sale because of their collection of skeleton keys, which was quite impressive and several very nice keys followed me home for what I consider excellent prices. What really excited me, however, was a strange feathered hat I spotted on a mantle, well away from the official hat collection in the basement. It's almost impossible to describe, except that it bears a vague resemblence to a simple "Napoleon hat" with a feather covering the crown sideways. At one time I believe it was covered in silk, most of which had shattered and was gone; only traces remain but the original lining is attractive in its own right. I asked the dealer what she could tell me about it, and fortunately for me, the estate holder was present.

He explained that they didn't know exactly what it was either, but they had a turn-of-the-20thC photo of his great uncle wearing it as part of an unusual costume that they believed was from a religious or charitable organization. They'd taken the photo down for the sale and couldn't lay their hands on it, and the attire itself was long since gone with only the hat remaining. I asked whether they thought it might have any particular cultural or national affliliation and he said no, not as far as anyone in the family knew. 

I'm not entirely sure how I'll use the hat but it's so unusual and well-constructed that I'll think of something. I half-hope a ToT tells me I'm using it with the wrong costume so that I can learn what the right one might be.


----------



## Penumbra

I got a Gemmy animated cross and a foam light up pumpkin stack today. $5 for both!


----------



## Guest

Stringy_Jack said:


> Found this little guy at a thrift store yesterday for three bucks, everything works great but the "Voice" (he laughs) is really BAD!
> 
> View attachment 114746


Great find he usually sells on ebay pushing 100.00. If I get time I will post up my finds tonight.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Mr. Gris said:


> Great find he usually sells on ebay pushing 100.00. If I get time I will post up my finds tonight.


A hundred...really??


----------



## Guest

Ya i been wanting that one for a long time it keeps getting away from me. 

Okay Mr. Gris is checking in with the weekends new additions:

The front 5 are new additions:










Another TPI pumpkin 










I got a huge 8ft pumpkin stack and this one was cheap at 5.00 










And the best addition is this gem 










This is an oldie but a goodie. He does illuminate and he is a blow mold of sorts. He is made by Mold Craft in 1959 and rarely seen. He will look amazing with the others in the mini display. I also got a ton of vintage records, toys and Christmas Decor. It was a pretty good weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene

scarzomo, i don't think your funhouse looks so fun. nice score though.
bluefrog, sounds like you got some nice stuff. seeing is better though. and the hat sounds [only sounds] wonderful. who knows, if you post a picture here, maybe you will be enlightened. to bad you didn't get to see a pic of the costume, or better yet, purchase the pic.
spooky girl, $10.00? wow, you scored. your blow mold i believe is called a blinky.
goofy, i agree with the comment to take out the good bulb and go to a walmart, have them at the door mark the bulb that you brought it in, then go back to light bulbs and find someone in that area to help you find a match.
hilda, i love your candy container. i got a frankies head one year. they are cool. i used mine to play a game with. post what you come up with.
deadna, free is so good, especially when you get such cute stuff
string, nice motionette
penumbra, sounds nice
gris, some real nice scores. that scarecrow is sweet. how tall is he?


----------



## azazel

found this guy he will go great with a pirate theme an at 14 95 what a deal


----------



## hallorenescene

azazel, nice pirate score


----------



## moony_1

http://i.imgur.com/Ohz88.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/sej27.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/5beu7.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/K5EuK.jpg

These are our finds from yesterday. Two plates, two signs, and a box of about thirty pieces of the Avon cape cod collection ruby red glassware  we are doing a Pirate theme this year. The wooden signs I'm going to repaint, they can be hung by the decorative wire or they have a metal bracket on the back to place them on a wooden yard stake  tags still on, the price was 17.99 my price: 1$ each! The two plates and all the glassware (and a ceramic yard fish fountain that I didn't get a pic of) was 25$ so it was a good day for us! Hubs looked up the glassware online and although it's not a huge item, each piece of glassware seems to go at about ten-15$ a piece so we can easily sell it for some profit after Halloween! (or keep it...it could easily be used for a witches cupboard, wizard school etc)


----------



## Guest

Azazel I love the skele pirate what height is he?


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris, hand over the MoldCraft quietly and no one gets hurt 

moony, love that ruby red glassware. You can never have too much colored glass in a haunt. Excellent eye on spotting the potential of those signs, too.

Azazel great skele pirate! 

And Hallo, now that the family member who borrowed my camera has returned it, prepare for an onslaught of photos....


----------



## osenator

I got a working spotlight (White) and stand for only 2$ yesterday.


----------



## Tannasgach

I found a blow mold candle with a Santa on it, like this one,







at GW today. All Xmas items were 50% off, so total price was $1.  Not being a collector of blow molds, just want to make sure it's not worth substantially more before I start creeping it out for Halloween. From reading Mr Gris' posts, I know many blow molds are common, but others are more collectible. Mr Gris, if you please?


----------



## BlueFrog

I've got my camera back and I'm not afraid to use it


----------



## Hilda

Tannasgach said:


> I found a blow mold candle with a Santa on it, like this one,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at GW today. All Xmas items were 50% off, so total price was $1.  Not being a collector of blow molds, just want to make sure it's not worth substantially more before I start creeping it out for Halloween. From reading Mr Gris' posts, I know many blow molds are common, but others are more collectible. Mr Gris, if you please?
> 
> _<edit> so sorry for the size; I tried 3x to resize it on photobucket._


Let Mr. Gris confirm this, but that is one that is a little bit harder to find.  Gris your expertise is needed!


----------



## Hilda

Ohhh... and fantastic finds Gris!!! WOW on that scarecrow!! (drooling) I love those round pumpkins as well. You lucky dog!!


----------



## Tannasgach

That's a really cool hat, Bluefrog!



Hilda said:


> Let Mr. Gris confirm this, but that is one that is a little bit harder to find.  Gris your expertise is needed!


I looked on ebay and couldn't find one like it, in fact, that's the only picture of it I could find on Google images. Which made me think, maybe I should ask here before I pry that Santa off and spray it black. _ Jack be Nimble_ needs a candle for our Scary Tales party and that's the first one I saw this year.


----------



## DEADBYDAWN

Found this at a salvation army the other day.


----------



## Penumbra

DEADBYDAWN said:


> Found this at a salvation army the other day.
> 
> View attachment 114806


Ooooooh! That wall plaque looks awesome!


----------



## Guest

That candle is a bit harder to find but value wise I couldnt tell you an exact number. I only know people would probably pay 25.00 to 40.00 for it depending if they are trying to complete a set. I personally have not found one in my travels so they are hard to find here too. Nice score and my advice is if you really want to repaint it go for it.


----------



## azazel

Mr. Gris said:


> Azazel I love the skele pirate what height is he?


he is 2 1/2 feet wide an 4 feet long with 6 more feet of cloth hanging


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

I m new here on the forum! But I have always loved Halloween and estate saling/garage saling so this is a great thread for me! This will be my first year attempting a real Yard Haunt too- so I am getting started early! I went out Saturday morning in search of Halloween stuff. I bought 2 witch hats, a hooded skull mask with skelly hands, a light up (styro?) jack o lantern, 8 regular size amber chandelier bulbs (new in package), a ceramic angel for the graveyard, and a ceramic wall hanging for the graveyard, PLUS a working FOG MACHINE with box and instructions . I got it all for 20 bucks! Picture on my iphone- and I am not sure how to upload images here yet... so maybe dow the road I'll get it posted.


----------



## hallorenescene

tannasgach, i've never seen one like that. it is wonderful. do keep it the way it is. i'm thinking it's maybe worth something. no, don't paint it. cute theme by the way
blue frog, that hat is devine. i love hats. boy would i have loved to see the costume that went with that hat.
moony, you got some great buys. cape cod dishes are what i use for my good tableware. even though avon has discontinued that line, they are still pricey to get. you should be able to sell those and turn a profit. i love mine. they set a table real pretty. 
dead, the wall plaque does look good, but i really like the clown
3 pink poodles, sounds like some good buys for $20.00


----------



## bethene

3pinkpoodles, first, welcome to the forum!!  2nd , great finds! alot for 20 bucks! 
DeadbyDawn, great plaque!! cool clown too!

I haven't found anything, only been to a flea market once a week, I need to get garage saleing!


----------



## Minshe

welcome 3pinkpoodles--sorry to hear that you now share our addiction  you too will soon have piles and piles of Halloween treasure and will be wondering where to put it all. The hunt and haunt are exciting, the storing and trying to weed out old items to make room for new, not so much. I think our unofficial motto here is either "what can I make from that or, but I might need it!" Happy hunting and haunting!


----------



## im the goddess

I found this at Savers for $2.99. It is 13" X 8" and made from cast iron. I planning to use it on a tombstone. It is heavy, so I will need to use the screw holes to attach it firmly.


----------



## Guest

3pinkpoodles said:


> I m new here on the forum! But I have always loved Halloween and estate saling/garage saling so this is a great thread for me! This will be my first year attempting a real Yard Haunt too- so I am getting started early! I went out Saturday morning in search of Halloween stuff. I bought 2 witch hats, a hooded skull mask with skelly hands, a light up (styro?) jack o lantern, 8 regular size amber chandelier bulbs (new in package), a ceramic angel for the graveyard, and a ceramic wall hanging for the graveyard, PLUS a working FOG MACHINE with box and instructions . I got it all for 20 bucks! Picture on my iphone- and I am not sure how to upload images here yet... so maybe dow the road I'll get it posted.


welcome aboard and great finds!! When it comes to pictures you can upload them or use another website like "tiny pic" where you upload the pic on their site for free and they give you a forum url you just copy the forum line and paste it into the comment section. They will appear as images ones you submit your comment.


----------



## DEADBYDAWN

Yea, I actually purchased 2 wall plaques. The other has a dude on it and the head of a cow. Real creepy. They have some weight to them too. Feel solid. Only $5 a piece!


----------



## hallorenescene

goddess, that is a nice find and will make a wonderful stone


----------



## offmymeds

Welcome Poodles! Everyone is getting some really great stuff!!!!! 
My daughter got these for me a church sale. 5 sets of lights for 10.00 and $1 for mug.


----------



## grimreaper1962

Here are a few pics of what I got at a garage sale over the weekend. The bride and groom were $25 for the set. The rest of the stuff cost me another $30. There are 2 large strobe lights, a holographic train, some bats to hang in the trees, and almost two 18 gallon totes of lights and stuff.






















The gargoyle on the left is light weight concrete as are the two stones














WIll post more later after work.


----------



## offmymeds

You got a great deal Grim!


----------



## Paint It Black

What a haul, grimreaper. I like the bride and groom. Also the gargoyles are cute.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow grimreaper!! You are so lucky!


----------



## Penumbra

Are the bride and groom just redressed Gemmy props? Or are they original?


----------



## grimreaper1962

Penumbra said:


> Are the bride and groom just redressed Gemmy props? Or are they original?


Not really sure. The groom has a plastic frame that looks like it collapses down for more compact storage. And the bride looks just like a skeleton of some sort dressed in a nice wedding gown. I will look more closely at the groom in a couple weekends when I am back up at my camper. Too much doiing in town this coming weekend. With daughter's graduation late Friday then she needs to get to the airport by 5 AM Sunday morning to visit her gramma in Arizona.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Ahhhh!! I can't wait to hit up the garage sales this weekend. I hope I find some good finds like you all have been.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

This was given to me, and I have no idea what to do with him.... looks like once upon a time he was holding something but I have no idea what and I was wanting you guy's opinions on what I should do with him lol oh and hes got spanish moss on the base of him









Maybe he had arms at one time??


----------



## BlueFrog

How wonderful to see not only some treasures, but also new and less common faces amongst the recent posts. Please keep sharing those fabulous finds! I think the hunting is a major part of the holiday fun.

*DeadByDawn*, how interesting to see that plaque. I have an unintentionally creepy Madonna and Child that I believe was made by the same manufacturer, although who that might be I haven't a clue. Yours is much more attractive and detailed. Very nice.

*3PinkPoodles*, welcome aboard! Forgive me if your username keeps sparking images of a three-headed Cerberus pink poodle. I've clearly been Halloweening a little too much lately... 



Halloween_Queen said:


> This was given to me, and I have no idea what to do with him.... looks like once upon a time he was holding something but I have no idea what


Is it bad that my immediate thought was to have his oh-so-cute self wielding the nastiest looking scythe you can find?


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> moony, you got some great buys. cape cod dishes are what i use for my good tableware. even though avon has discontinued that line, they are still pricey to get. you should be able to sell those and turn a profit. i love mine. they set a table real pretty. 00


They are gorgeous! I especially love the butter dish. We thought about reselling them after Halloween, but figured we can use them again. They won't be anything other than static props kept away from touch/reach so they'll stay in good shape  they are too pretty to sell, even for a profit! Hopefully someday when I have more room in my house I could keep them for personal use on a regular basis. Until then, it seems like they'll be kept in our storage unit for Halloween (and likely Xmas with that pretty red!)


----------



## Ghouliet

Goodwill treasures we found today! 
















Skull candle holder --- shelving for witchy spices
















Pair of medieval mirrors --- small clock for fireplace mantle

We also got a rather large (unburned!) pumpkin candle that we're going to give away as a prize at our party. No picture though, because we promptly stashed it at Lil Ghouliette's apartment so it wouldn't melt in the car. It was 106 today. *___*


----------



## Tannasgach

Oooh, I love this thread!! Great finds everyone.



Mr. Gris said:


> That candle is a bit harder to find but value wise I couldnt tell you an exact number. I only know people would probably pay 25.00 to 40.00 for it depending if they are trying to complete a set. I personally have not found one in my travels so they are hard to find here too. Nice score and my advice is if you really want to repaint it go for it.


Thanks for the info Mr Gris.  Now I have to decided if I'd rather have 25-40 bucks or a candle for my prop.


----------



## Paint It Black

ghouliete, I love those medieval mirrors. You two have a good eye for these things.


----------



## strangebrew

All the great finds inspired me to hit some garage sales the last couple of weekends and I did score a few things to add to my Halloween display and 
nothing was more than a dollar. I also found 3 of the better quality flame lamps at an auction a few weeks ago for 3 bucks each, new in the box.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Halloween_Queen i think your ghost would look neat holding a candle or small tin bucket full of candy


----------



## Guest

Oh my golly everybody is scoring left and right!!!

I wanted to add this picture of the pumpkin I also got this weekend. I have never seen one like it. He is actually made by Gemmy and Super Creepy!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Halloween_Queen said:


> This was given to me, and I have no idea what to do with him.... looks like once upon a time he was holding something but I have no idea what and I was wanting you guy's opinions on what I should do with him lol oh and hes got spanish moss on the base of him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he had arms at one time??


You could glue a tombstone or a pumpkin in front of him, so the ghost's head is popping out on top.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Omg!!he is so cute. I cant wait to see the final product. Maybe refinish him and screw in a cute bowl, and use him as treat holder. 

P.s> This of course is just an idea fot the wooden ghost.


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, those are very adaptable lights, and the mug is to cute
grim, the bride and groom are sweet finds. and i love the gargoyles. you got a lot of cool stuff.
moony, i'm glad you like yours too. i put them with different colored tablecloths. i have pink, white, red, and black so far i have used. i just bought a gold one i can't wait to use with them. even my 15 year old grandson now, was in awe of them when he was like 9. he saw them and said how pretty they are.
halloween queen, that guy is a cutie. he probably had arms and was holding twigs a moss.
ghouliet, those are some nice finds. yes, those mirrors do look midevial
strangebrew, i love love love what you found.
gris, that is indeed a very unusual piece. nice find


----------



## Halloween_Queen

I would love to refinish him but I love his face too much and I know I couldn't draw it back the same, I hadn't thought of a tombstone though! Lol I bet that is what was there in the first place  but I also love the thought of him being my two foot treat holder


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Mr. Gris said:


> welcome aboard and great finds!! When it comes to pictures you can upload them or use another website like "tiny pic" where you upload the pic on their site for free and they give you a forum url you just copy the forum line and paste it into the comment section. They will appear as images ones you submit your comment.


Thank you for the info on how to upload 
Thank you everyone for saying "Welcome!"
I love seeing what everyone is finding- It gives me ideas on what I should be looking for!
I do already have quite a collection of Halloween things- but now I am finally getting more "serious" about the Yard Haunt and I see I have some fabulous inspiration to work with!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

BlueFrog said:


> .
> 
> *3PinkPoodles*, welcome aboard! Forgive me if your username keeps sparking images of a three-headed Cerberus pink poodle. I've clearly been Halloweening a little too much lately...
> 
> Is it bad that my immediate thought was to have his oh-so-cute self wielding the nastiest looking scythe you can find?


LOL Well now there is an image! The name was actually my "Store" name I had with 2 friends ....when I was regularly estate saling and selling vintage wares on eBay  All that treasure hunting lead me to collect 1950's ceramic pink poodles.... Hence the creation of the name. But your version and view is cool !


----------



## offmymeds

Gris, love that last pumpkin, it almost has a witchy face to it.


----------



## Penumbra

Mr. Gris said:


> Oh my golly everybody is scoring left and right!!!
> 
> I wanted to add this picture of the pumpkin I also got this weekend. I have never seen one like it. He is actually made by Gemmy and Super Creepy!!


I have two of those! And yes they very freakish looking.


----------



## goofyjds72092

I know this not the place to share what I got for Christmas but since sometime it good share a thing about what I got for Christmas well this past weekend I went to yard sale and I had gotten candy cane arch that need a little bit of work to it but is cool for 5 and then i got 2 rope light present for 5 and rope light train for 15 which both present and train are great find since no longer made and there in great shape I will post pictures later


----------



## Guest

This bad boy was on my porch when I came home from lunch with a note that said "Keep On Haunting The Valley!! Signed Anonamous" Woo Hoo!!!! This is the 3rd mold that has just appeared on my porch in 2 years!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

You have such awesome neighbors. Love the pumpkin


----------



## goofyjds72092

Mr. Gris I'm so jealous I'm looking for 1 like it but ones with like a candle base I had gotten months ago frm a thrift store and want a mate to it


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> This bad boy was on my porch when I came home from lunch



:bows before the pumpkin king: Your recent acquisitions are fantastic.

Attached are pix of a few of my other recent finds. I've been planning a key-themed mask for a skeleton (go ahead and groan) so I was extra pleased when the same estate from which I bought the Victorian hat also contained a key collection. I think I'm going to use the middle key in the second picture as the basic design for the face portion of the mask. The copper colored key on the far right is a 1933 World's Fair souvenir for the Science building, and based on eBay results I did quite well on it. 

Even though I've sworn off buying more silverplate - I'm almost ashamed of how much it turns out I own - I couldn't resist this quadruple plate nut jar. I'd only recently even learned that such things existed, and only two days before learned that some of the most desireable ones contain figural squirrels. This showed up at a garage sale - unfortunately, held by someone who works for an estate sale company. Still, it was nearly the end of the last day so I got a decent deal.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I love your old keys.


----------



## AddictedToBlowmolds

I found these this weekend, I have never seen them before, not even on Ebay. Most blowmolds are meant for a holiday, but these are just horses. They're made by Union and they say hitching post on the sticker. Does anyone know what they are meant for? My husband told me to somehow incorporate them into the graveyard fence I plan on making this year .


----------



## goofyjds72092

Hi those are fantastic find those would work if u had more then 4 If had 2 of them I would use them at the entrance of my porch and front door i'm planning to put sign out for people to walk around instead of looking from there car and I would put them on each side walkway and have them with chain to stop people from walking on my porch and touch items on when it comes to christmas u would find something to do samething


----------



## Paint It Black

Addicted,
"All the kings horses and all the kings men" - Humpty Dumpty scary tales scene come to mind for the horses. 
Or a chess set for giants? 
They are pretty cool and I haven't ever seen any before either.


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, The nut bowl is fantastic. I wouldn't have passed it up either. And, it has value beyond a prop, so it is justified!?!


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, i bet that arch is sweet. nice finds, glad you shared.
gris, i want to comre home to that. i love him so much. you need to put up a big THANK YOU sign.
blue frog, i look forward to seeing that key mask. sounds interesting
addicted, they use to use steel horses like that to tie a horse to outside fancy houses. maybe that is what those are supposed to be representing. gris, what say you?

here is a goodwill find i scored. 5 skeleton heads, they are lawn stakes


----------



## Guest

AddictedToBlowmolds said:


> I found these this weekend, I have never seen them before, not even on Ebay. Most blowmolds are meant for a holiday, but these are just horses. They're made by Union and they say hitching post on the sticker. Does anyone know what they are meant for? My husband told me to somehow incorporate them into the graveyard fence I plan on making this year .
> View attachment 114953


ATBM those are amazing!!! I cant believe you found those! Union made those are part of their garden collection and they are rarely seen. You would not hardly ever see them on ebay especially in that condition. I am sure if you listed them they would sell very well. Alot of Union molds were silly and just for garden appeal. I will try and locate a catalog page on those but so far not luck.


----------



## Hilda

I love those hitching posts!! I'd love a pair! 

Yes. Those are just decorative items that people would use as lawn ornaments. I grew up on an equine farm and we had metal posts like these outside an exercise ring where you would slip the reins through a ring to temporarily tie up the horse. Also it was a decorating theme my mother favored (unfortunately) We had lamps like this, cigarette lighter, etc. all over the house. LOL


----------



## Hilda

Gris, LOVE the pumpkin post! That is AWESOME! That is a feel-good moment for sure!


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all the happy comments on the pumpkin post! I had one already so now I have a pair for the entrance. I went though my blow mold catalogs and I dont have a photo of the Union Horses in the Garden Molds from 1998 to 2004. I will keep looking but I am assume they were early 90s and not shown in the late 80s and 90s Union Catalogs under Holidays.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

I found some nice little yard stakes with lights, there are 9 figures in all... $10.


----------



## Stringy_Jack

ATBMS, all I can say is WOW, those are cool!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Wow stringy_jack those are awesome!!


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy jack, those are way cute


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

@ Stringy_Jack- Those are the cutest ever. I had a similar set, but they got damaged big time by our last move. Enjoy your treasures.


----------



## kittyvibe

Loooooove the hitching posts!


----------



## Stringy_Jack

Thanks everyone looking forward to seeing what they look like when lit.


----------



## BlueFrog

True Story, Swear to God: Local estate sale of a gynecologist. The people conducting the sale placed his extensive medical implement collection on a table directly at the foot of the stairs so you couldn't miss them. People were so squicked out by the 20 or so speculums prominently displayed (to quote one bystander, "I was .... not prepared to see that") that absolutely no one was really looking to see what other instruments were available. Their loss, my gain. I can't tell you what all of these implements are used for, and in a few cases I suspect I don't want to know, but I know enough to recognize that the prices were super low compared to anything I'd see on eBay. Many were quite old, and all are scary as hell.

Pictures to follow when it's safe to sneak them into the house


----------



## Guest

Checking in on todays finds. I got a Gemmy Giant Animated Skeleton, A Beistle like (but not Beistle) Disney Halloween Banner, and some nice 70s Beistle Die Cuts plus a pumpkin blow mold that came in the mail from a friend 

Oh and a giant black light!


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog, I see your stealthy collection is growing. Will look for the photos when available, lol.

Gris, I think your indoor decor is going to be like a party every day for your family. How fun. Like the talking skele too.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

oooooh Mr.Gris i want that talking skelly!!


----------



## Penumbra

I saw that talking skelly at a garage sale for $5 a year ago. Now I regret not getting it


----------



## Guest

The skeleton is so cool and thank you all for the kind comments! I have 3 skeletons in suits now its starting to look like a wedding in my Halloween supply building!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, those are some nice finds. as your luck continues, your stealth grows. where you gonna stash it now. lol. i really like the halloween banter. i mean banner. very cool


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh man, what a great yard sale day!! It was so exciting to pull up to a yard sale that advertised lots of holiday items, and for once they had some quality stuff. And to find 4 large blow molds right out front, and they were still available, and they were priced at $2 and $3 each (faint). Two Halloween and 2 Christmas. Also found some spiders, light strands - pumpkins, frankies, witch hats, and skulls, a ceremic ghost with pumpkin, a hanging witch, and a witch motionette that works.
Oh, and a large spell book. I am Halloween-drunk right now! Here are photos:


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, holy goodness and what an awesome find is right. those 2 blow molds scream in my face, you don't have us. nananana. lol. and i do want them. the motionette is super awesome too. all the stuff is nice. ohhh, look at that spell book.


----------



## Hilda

Holy Halloween!!!! Paint It ~ That is incredible!!!! Look at all that fun stuff! The TPI cat in pumpkin blowmold fetches mega dollars on ebay. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Penumbra

That's it! I'm going cross state garage sailing today! I'm gonna find something if it kills me!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallorenescene, thanks, I got soooo lucky today. never have I found so much at once - and that I could afford!
Hilda, thanks and also for the TPI cat in pumpkin information. I love it though, so would be tough to sell it. I am such a sucker.
Penumbra, Come on down! It would be fun to have a yard sailing partner, but we'd probably want the same stuff!


----------



## Penumbra

Thanks for the offer PIB, but I finally found something! At a backwoods sale I found this Gemmy spirit ball. I think it's incredibly rare since I have never seen this design before. It was only $2. So I'm happy.


----------



## hallorenescene

rare or not, it's sweet, pen. wow, there have been some cool finds


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow, I love the spirit ball - the stand is really awesome. Worth the wait, I'd say!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

These were given to me, does anyone know anything about them?? 









She was originally $12.88 from wal-mart, and says she was manufactured for wal-mart. No other company name can be found.









He is a Gemmy product and was $12.99 from Eckerd drug store, says copyright 1995 on the box


----------



## Paint It Black

Halloween_Queen, I think they are both what are called motionettes, made in the 80s and 90s, and now collectible. Other HF members know a lot more about the various brands, I think Telco is the most collectible, but I could be wrong. All I know is I am hooked on them all, lol. What a great gift.


----------



## Kelloween

I love this thread..looking at all the great finds..I am lucky if I find anything around here..doesn't stop me from looking though!


----------



## boo who?

Just scored three ceramic Halloween buildings. One is a very nice haunted movie theater ($1.99) and the other two are simple smaller generic looking witch/ghost pumpkin houses (49 cents each) that I intend to add a bit more detail to with ceramic paints.

Gee, why is it that thrift store shelves are stacked full of Christmas ceramic buildings, but those Halloween version remain elusive?! Happy to have found these.


----------



## Deadna

I thought these might come in handy one day if we enlarge them and make "woodies" out of them. I told hubby if he made the cycle full sized I would set him on fire and he could go as Ghost Rider this year but he didn't really care for that idea 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...een-picture115185-yardsale-wooden-puzzles.jpg


----------



## Deadna

I found this very heavy mirror today at our local flea market for only $3...going to paint it black eventually
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...n-picture115186-flea-market-mirror-only-3.jpg
Sorry for the multiple posts...I can't seem to figure out how to add all my pics on one


----------



## Deadna

Got this whole collection for $6 but some need a little work. They are bigger than they look in the pic
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-halloween-picture115181-flea-market-find.jpg


----------



## Deadna

That is a fake rock on top of the column for $1,the black planter is going to be filled with moss and skulls and the fencing is very heavy and ornate.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture115182-yardsale-finds.jpg


----------



## Guest

Paint It Black said:


> Oh man, what a great yard sale day!! It was so exciting to pull up to a yard sale that advertised lots of holiday items, and for once they had some quality stuff. And to find 4 large blow molds right out front, and they were still available, and they were priced at $2 and $3 each (faint). Two Halloween and 2 Christmas. Also found some spiders, light strands - pumpkins, frankies, witch hats, and skulls, a ceremic ghost with pumpkin, a hanging witch, and a witch motionette that works.
> Oh, and a large spell book. I am Halloween-drunk right now! Here are photos:
> View attachment 115157
> 
> View attachment 115158
> 
> View attachment 115159
> 
> View attachment 115160


WOWOWOWOW!!!! That TPI cat can get 175.00 to 200.00 on ebay often. I have him in my collection and adore him. The Union Ghosts also are awesome and that witch motionette is made by Gemmy. I have her she is from the 80s. Dont you just love her box art? Supurb finds.


----------



## AddictedToBlowmolds

Wow, PaintItBlack. Looks like it was your day. Very nice finds. I would love to find those two blowmolds. When you score, you score big!


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh my my, I'd better not tell anyone here about how much the cat in the pumpkin is worth cuz I want to keep him, lol. These are my first ghosts, so I am pretty jazzed. And, I do love the box as well as the witch, just can't believe she is in such great condition (only had to glue the broom back onto her hand where they had it taped.) Sooo happy with today's finds. Thanks for your nice words, Mr. Gris.


----------



## Paint It Black

Addicted, Thanks. I think I am also now addicted to blowmolds. There's worse things, right?


----------



## Paint It Black

Deadna, those are all very good additions to your haunt. Love all those kinds of things: the column, the fencing, planter and rock! You are going to have some great foundations for your display.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Awesome finds Paint it Black!!


----------



## BlueFrog

I blinked, and look at all the amazing hauls fellow members have made! PiB, I had that kitten on the pumpkin and regret trading him away like you wouldn't believe, back before I realized what he was worth. Major score! 

Deadna, I love your foundation pieces, especially that mirror. It's a good thing I wasn't around at the time or you'd have had to tussle for it! 

I returned to the sale with the medical instruments and picked up a small handful of additional items at 50% off. I'm almost concerned at how many were left. Where were all the fellow collectors with deep pockets and no shame? Normally I pick up the scraps because the big sharks scare the #$%_) out of me. Seriously, thos people will park overnight and push, shove, and even break things just to ensure that no one else has a chance at the good stuff. The only thing I can think is that the items are too old to interest physicians who might use them, but not old enough to appeal to the sharks. I spent a fortune this weekend but the deals for my purposes were too good to pass up.

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN OBSTETRICAL FORCEPS PM ME ASAP. I plan to return to the sale yet again right before closing on the off-chance I can score a group lot of remaining items cheaply. Most of what was left were forceps and I'd be happy to grab some for a haunter who can use them. Right now they're $10-15 each.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks SpookyGirl and BlueFrog, If my family knew how much the cat blowmold was worth, it would be listed on ebay right now. Shhhhh...lol.


----------



## BlueFrog

No worries, PIB, they won't hear a peep from me! Don't let them find out. I made the mistake of telling my family what I believe I can get for a newly purchased microscope, and they're under the impression that I'm going to resell it. Hopefully if I stash it somewhere they'll forget.


----------



## Penumbra

Lol. That's how I feel. If I get something valuable I will NEVER resell it!


----------



## offmymeds

Great score Paintitblack!!! You got some really cool stuff!! Don't you just love it when one stop has so much! Love the mirror Deadna.
Hit an estate sale, picked up a few things. My Mom went the day it opened and got some then we decided to hit it on the last day and got some good stuff half price!! YAY


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> I blinked, and look at all the amazing hauls fellow members have made! PiB, I had that kitten on the pumpkin and regret trading him away like you wouldn't believe, back before I realized what he was worth. Major score! .


I hope he went to a good home at least


----------



## Guest

Nice Haul OMM!! That is a straight up creeeeeepy head


----------



## Guest

Saturday was a bit slower than my Friday Hauls but I did find a stack of light up bones and some filler tombstones. The bones were 75 cents and they took 50 cents. The tombstones were 25 cents each. Its the little stuff I actually love to buy to add more mood to the display and the little stuff starts to add up during peak time buying from retail stores. 

I also picked up 3 baby monitors. I dont know if any of you think about that but they are out there and cheap. I paid 2.00 a set and they are actually used as security. You can place them in your haunts and listen at night to hear if any Boogey Monsters try and steal your props in the wee hours. They also work great in reverse and you can place the recivers in coffins and gravemarkers etc. As people approach you can turn them on and yell at them to give an extra interactive scare.


----------



## Paint It Black

Offmymeds, all those heads are pretty creepy, and so many of them, great find.


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, I agree on the smaller details that add up cost wise and add so much to the haunt. 

I have never thought about the use of baby monitors, but those are both great ideas - security and scares, love it!


----------



## GhostTown

We bought two light up styrofoam pumpkins for 50 cents each. We opted not to try and negotiate.


----------



## moony_1

Not much for us for Halloween stuff but we did get some Christmas trees and some lighted shape for Xmas...we couldn't pass these two creepy kids up though! Ceramic heads painted all black and glazed. Love them! 1$ each! 
http://i.imgur.com/zClBm.jpg


----------



## Guest

Halloween_Queen said:


> These were given to me, does anyone know anything about them??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was originally $12.88 from wal-mart, and says she was manufactured for wal-mart. No other company name can be found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is a Gemmy product and was $12.99 from Eckerd drug store, says copyright 1995 on the box


Just seeing these HQ Awesome!!! They are Halloween Motionettes from the 1980s and early 90s. They are super cool and run on batteries. These I believe were both made by Gemmy back in the day. Super cool finds as that Dracula is rare and often spendy on ebay.


----------



## Guest

Penumbra said:


> Thanks for the offer PIB, but I finally found something! At a backwoods sale I found this Gemmy spirit ball. I think it's incredibly rare since I have never seen this design before. It was only $2. So I'm happy.


Amazing find!!! I have wanted a Spirit Ball for so long and this year I found 2!! I have the Genie and the Witch. I havent seen this one before!


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Thanks for the heads up Mr. Gris. I love them both very much, I think I have the perfect spot for the witch this year =)


----------



## hallorenescene

off my meds, that is a cool haul. you can do a lot with heads
gris, i never thought of using them for security. i have one set. hmmmm, maybe i better pick up a couple more. i have a witch i can talk through, she has a microphone. but i could never hear the tot. so i planted a baby monitor so i could hear them and respond through the witch.
moony, nice heads. whatcha going to do with them
queen, those are awesome finds. motionettes are very collectible and cute


----------



## BlueFrog

So much cool stuff! Love seeing everyone's hauls! Attached are photos of a few of my own, including a mask I bought a month or so ago but can't recall posting; the three microscopes I've bought this year, each one bigger than the next; and a close-up of this weekend's microscope which bears a startling resemblence to "Number 5." If you get the reference, you're clearly another child of the 80's 

Link to most of the creepy medical instruments and the repro thermometer plaque, all from this weekend's estate sale


----------



## acfink

My score of the day I paid a 1.50 for everything


----------



## offmymeds

Wow, those are some great instruments Bluefrog! I love that old thermometer sign. 

* it just runs programs!


----------



## moony_1

Blue frog those are some great tools! And it DOES have an uncanny resemblance! I have that on DVD my two boys (four and three) love that movie! (probably not the most age appropriate....whoops haha)


----------



## Paint It Black

acfink, I really like the skele. I just saw a similar one in a consignment store and they wanted $39 !?!?! great deal on yours.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I found all of these at garage sale on 6/17/2012. (2 Pumpkin cookie jars, metal jack-o-lantern basket, small pumpkin with ghost topper, ghost/boo tea light holder and a frankenstein/jack-o-lantern light up mold. *All for a grand total of $3.50*


----------



## RCIAG

I covet that Frankie-kin!!


----------



## Penumbra

A Frankenstein jack-o-lantern?
Hand it over! Lol.


----------



## Penumbra

Scored big today! Six excellent condition items all for $15!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, you got some cool instruments. man, if you ever have an auction, you are going to make a bundle. 
acfink, cool find. that skely is sweet
chocolatechip, you have some nice finds too. that frankies head is a winner
penumbra, nice finds. i love your cross, and that face to the left. it's all cool though. what are you going to use the Christmas tree for?


----------



## BlueFrog

I plan to leave behind a packed estate full of wonderful things. 

After this morning's eBay auction close, the funeral home staff will even have someplace to lay me out: my newly purchased 1897 portable cooling table. Woo hoo! I nabbed it cheap - well, cheap for that kind of thing. It folds up for transport and is located in an adjacent state so shipping wasn't a killer, hwich helped immensely in keeping the cost down. Now I've absolutely, positively got to focus on selling my non-antique props to pay for all these purchases (though if I had that Frankie-kin, it would stay - great find). But what a way to go!

The "very special thing" I mentioned upthread was supposedly mailed last week from only 200 miles away and still hasn't arrived, so I'm starting to fear I'll never see it... 

And for those who also love creepy instruments, I uploaded a couple more photos of scary things bought from last weekend's sale. Be sure to check out the opposite end of the pointy thing with the ring on one end. I don't know what it was used for but it can't have been comfortable for the patient.

After taking those last pictures, I realized I may have accidentally thrown away a surgical bulldog clip. Not expensive but I hate to lose anything, especially after I repeatedly reminded myself not to throw away the bulldog clip.


----------



## Penumbra

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, you got some cool instruments. man, if you ever have an auction, you are going to make a bundle.
> acfink, cool find. that skely is sweet
> chocolatechip, you have some nice finds too. that frankies head is a winner
> penumbra, nice finds. i love your cross, and that face to the left. it's all cool though. what are you going to use the Christmas tree for?


The Christmas tree is just for christmas. I go all out for that too. (though not as much as halloween)


----------



## BlueFrog

Sometimes in the war of USPS vs parcels, the post office wins - but why did the PO have to win the round containing my Very Special Purchase? I think the seller is even more heartbroken than I am. I've spent the last three hours assembling the newly created 50+ piece jigsaw puzzle that once was an intact salesman's sample burial vault. The repairs look better in the photos than they do in person but once everything dries and I can fill the gaps and paint, I believe it will look OK. I plan to use it for "burying body parts" and eventually a rat funeral.


----------



## ferguc

Awesome finds everyone!!!! I love seeing what u all get


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, is that the item you were worried wouldn't arrive? it looks good in the picture. that's to bad you had some difficulty there. 
pen, i was just wondering about the tree. i use Christmas trees in my haunt.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

So I was putting out the garbage for tomorrows pick-up, when I noticed some twinkles in my neighbors recycling bin as she was bringing it out. My jaw dropped when I saw what she was tossing out. ( 3 Crystal Head Vodka Bottles) Of course these beauties came home with me.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> So I was putting out the garbage for tomorrows pick-up, when I noticed some twinkles in my neighbors recycling bin as she was bringing it out. My jaw dropped when I saw what she was tossing out. ( 3 Crystal Head Vodka Bottles) Of course these beauties came home with me.


hahaha! i thought you said twinkies when i first read it, i was like whattt????


----------



## xrockonx911

bahaha same here! 
I thought... wow... dumpster diving for twinkies! It's Zombieland!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

chocolatechip, what a wonderful thoughtful neighbor of yours to throw out those bottlles for you. lol. cool snare


----------



## Paint It Black

I'm interested in how you will use the vodka bottle skulls in your haunt. put lights in them, colored water?


----------



## Kelloween

Nice!! I have never saw those before..but I also don't drink Vodka..lol


----------



## Guest

Great finds everyone!!! Those skulls would make excellent witch potion bottles with some glow in the dark fluids and black lights. 

Today while on a drive I stopped at a sale and picked up a hitchhiker. She was a bit chatty but came with her own chair to ride in


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Cool Mr Gris that's the same witch I just posted


----------



## hallorenescene

ahhh, cute gris. she has a look on her face that says....just love me.


----------



## bethene

chocolatechip1979, love those skull,s have always wanted one, but the price is too expensive to buy with vodka in it, like Hallo said, what a wonderful neighbor to throw them out for you! ( am so jealous lol!) 

Gris, love the witch, ( Halloween_Queen too! ) I have a standing witch holding a pumpkin in her moving hand, that was my MIL's ( my dear MIL used to love witches too, one of many reasons we got along so famously! ) , mine has almost the same face, they much of used that on several witch figures, have seen it on a flying witch too,,


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, She looks like the Telco witch because of her outfit, but I don't remember the rocking chair. So cute in any case.


----------



## goofyjds72092

Mr. Gris said:


> Checking in on todays finds. I got a Gemmy Giant Animated Skeleton, A Beistle like (but not Beistle) Disney Halloween Banner, and some nice 70s Beistle Die Cuts plus a pumpkin blow mold that came in the mail from a friend
> Oh and a giant black light!



I onced had that baner I don't Remember if I have still have but if I don't it not in nice shape like yours


----------



## goofyjds72092

Today I went to a rummage sale at a church in the next town over from me and I scored and got 1968 empire small Santa for 25 cents that was a deal w/o light cord I can get 1 at the price I also got reindeer parking sign to for 50 cents which is not a blow mold but still in great shape from being from 90's


----------



## Hilda

BlueFrog said:


> IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN OBSTETRICAL FORCEPS PM ME ASAP.


 Wrong! So Wrong!  Yet made me fall out of my chair laughing!!!!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I just happen to be out at the right time. 



bethene said:


> chocolatechip1979, love those skull,s have always wanted one, but the price is too expensive to buy with vodka in it, like Hallo said, what a wonderful neighbor to throw them out for you! ( am so jealous lol!)
> 
> Gris, love the witch, ( Halloween_Queen too! ) I have a standing witch holding a pumpkin in her moving hand, that was my MIL's ( my dear MIL used to love witches too, one of many reasons we got along so famously! ) , mine has almost the same face, they much of used that on several witch figures, have seen it on a flying witch too,,


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Went to about 5 yard sales today and got a ceramic pumpkin that you can put a candle in, a small pumpkin plate, and a strand of Gemmy battery operated skull lights that play the theme song/music from the movie Halloween!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

The weekend is here!! I can't wait to see everyones postings of all the treasures they find.


----------



## Penumbra

Got these guys at a flea market today for $4. They play the Hitchcock theme with lots of spooky voices in the background.


----------



## hallorenescene

pen, now those are really cool.


----------



## Guest

I am almost done fueling up my engine with pure Kona Coffee  I will be hitting the road soon and hopefully coming back to share finds with you all. Today I would like to find something amazing


----------



## goofyjds72092

Today I went to a yard sale in my town I had gotten heshan lide fogger fm-400p fog machine for a dollar with juice inside of it for a dollar but catch was there no remote with it but now I'm on quest to find the remote does anyone know where I can get 1 or have one I can buy off of you


----------



## bethene

at the flea market today I fot a 12 inch snow man for 25 cents, a santa holding a lantern that lights for a buck, and a half torso(hanging) of a plastic female manniquin for 5 bucks, I hope to use it to make torso with great foam for my witches,, hope it works!


----------



## hallorenescene

nice finds bethie. especially the mannequin


----------



## Deadna

Found this at a church rummage sale....a little cutsie for my taste but I wanted it for a pattern when I find a creepier bucket and make more. The body has a block of wood inside so it sits on a shelf.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...halloween-picture115801-rummage-sale-find.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, it's cutsy, but i could see where it will make a nice pattern for something creepy. nice find and good for you thinking outside the box


----------



## Forever Haunting

I found this treasure at a yard sale! My gargoyle will enjoy perching on this ledge.


----------



## Guest

Oh thats a great stoop for a Gargoyle Forever Haunting!!!! I hope you add a pic of them combined. 

I went out looking for amazing things this weekend and at least found some new tombstones! Two are huge and you can add photo inserts on them. I am going to use the Dollar Tree photos that change from people to monsters inside these stones. The huge ones were 50 cents each and the smaller ones were 25 cents each.


----------



## moony_1

Nothing much for us today  at the very last garage sale we went to though I picked up this pumpkin cookie jar for a buck! Made my day haha
Now we're dropping of some stuff to storage unit then heading to zellers: they are closing out and I heard they have some Halloween stuff at 80% off  wish me luck! 
http://i.imgur.com/hgIlN.jpg


----------



## moony_1

Nice tombstones Gris! How does everyone come across such awesome finds? Most of the garage sales we have here are mostly clothing  this isn't a big town for Halloween as is, so it's hard to find stuff. We also can't go to outer lying communities because there are none! Haha (we live five hours from anythig really)


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris, I love the tombstones and the changing photo idea. 

I didn't get to any yard sales this weekend because of other activities. I always feel like I've missed out on something when this happens, lol.

But I still have fun seeing what everyone else here has found!


----------



## BlueFrog

Craigslist and eBay have sent me to my doom - but what a way to go! Courtesy of eBay, I am now the proud and slightly amazed owner of a late Victorian portable cooling/embalming table that still carries with it a faint odor of what I hope is formaldehyde. I hadn't noticed the smell until I used it as a headboard for my bed, because that is how bad the prop storage situation has gotten! Man oh man, I have got to sell lots more stuff! 

Via Craigslist, I am now the proud owner of a 1920's or 1930's human skeletal hand, and a skeletal foot with attached fibula and tibia. Both pieces are articulated with brass wire and in shockingly good condition for their age. I have to sell the foot to recoup some of my considerable costs but the hand is mine, all mine!!


----------



## moony_1

I haven't tried a whole lot with either but usually the shipping kills me  
I did get some great deals at that clearance that I mentioned earlier though! 173$ worth of stuff for 33$  yay! 
I'll have to be more diligent with eBay though. And here Kijiji (Craigslist) is terrible unless u want furniture


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

Great score Mr. Gris!! Love the tombstones!!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i have those large tombstones. they came from walmart, and that's the photos they had inside them, lenticular photos. one was a woman, and one was a man. 








blue frog, you do seem to score. you and gris. no doubt there are storage issues. good luck on your sells
moony, did you find some cool halloween stuff on the sale?


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info Halo I figured that was what was there and you confirmed it. Storage issues? I was just thinking today looking over my 2012 finds that I have tonage and I mean tonage in the props department. I was just thinking I am going to need to hire a crew to put this display together this year and I better not find much more large items cause I am filling the basement up!


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> gris, good luck on your sells
> moony, did you find some cool halloween stuff on the sale?


We got five wigs, seven swords (foam) and a foam war hammer, five bags of creepy cloth, two glittery wooden shelf decorations and six plastic Halloween bowls all for 33$  regular price was 173$ I think I did alright!  might go back for some cheap things to poke in as extras for secret reaper


----------



## EleGothic

Got these at a garage sale this weekend. ($1.75 for all.) I thought the tall green decanter was creepy-looking and I might use it at the bar at my Halloween party. Let me know if you think of other uses!


----------



## Paint It Black

Elegothic, love all 3 of those serving pieces. I can see you serving eyeballs & bugs in the tiered tray.


----------



## EleGothic

Paint It Black said:


> Elegothic, love all 3 of those serving pieces. I can see you serving eyeballs & bugs in the tiered tray.


Good idea! The tiered tray is very tarnished, which is the look I want--but do you think it's okay to put food right on it as long as it's clean? Or would I need little doilies?


----------



## hallorenescene

ele, i can see surgar cubes in the one to the right,, with fake flys sprinkled on top. the bottle is creepy cool, but no ideas


----------



## Guest

Today I went to a thrift store and was shocked to find an entire box of Lidco Blow Mold RV Patio Lights!! There are 6 strands of 5 variations and I bought the entire box for 5.00 and let me tell you some of these gems sell 50.00 to 100.00 a strand! I have been seeking a strand of the owl lights for years!! I will put the owls in the tree over the Halloween Display this year.


----------



## Paint It Black

Isn't it funny how one day you find the very thing you have been wanting. And at a killer price. Way to go Gris!


----------



## Penumbra

OMG! I have those owl light somewhere deep in storage! If they're valuable I might just have to dig em out


----------



## Guest

Penumbra said:


> OMG! I have those owl light somewhere deep in storage! If they're valuable I might just have to dig em out


Oh please do dig them out but so keep them!! I am thinking an owl nest with these inside it this year and my Union owl looking over her little ones. 

Here is a recent auction on 2 strands to give you an idea of their value

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...yJgU01Hxcy62idGJDlQYs%3D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


----------



## hallorenescene

those are way to cute gris. i love the owls and flowers. dang, i don't think i have any owl lights. if i had 2, i'd sell one.


----------



## im the goddess

As soon as I saw the decanter, I thought of a witch doctor.









EleGothic said:


> Got these at a garage sale this weekend. ($1.75 for all.) I thought the tall green decanter was creepy-looking and I might use it at the bar at my Halloween party. Let me know if you think of other uses!
> View attachment 116082


----------



## offmymeds

Love the decanter Ele! It does have a creepy feel to it.


----------



## RCIAG

EleGothic said:


> Got these at a garage sale this weekend. ($1.75 for all.) I thought the tall green decanter was creepy-looking and I might use it at the bar at my Halloween party. Let me know if you think of other uses!
> View attachment 116082


It would look lovely in our basement tiki bar!


----------



## emergencyfan

Does everyone already know about the government auction site?
http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.ZipSearch

I have seen some pretty interesting stuff on there. Once a bunch of old fashioned military stretchers that I'm still sorry I didn't bid on. Would have been great to have laying around outside all over the place with bloody dummy bodies for a "zombie apocalypse" look. I see lots of older computers on there. You just never know what you'll find from one day to the next.


----------



## Penumbra

Found this at a garage sale today. It was only four dollars so I couldn't resist!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Neato Penumbra!! Great find


----------



## hallorenescene

pen, i have that witch and love her. the year i did my hansel and gretel theme, i had her head, hands, and legs coming out of a fake fireplace like she had been pushed in. another year i had her like she had crashed into the cemetary, and her body was still on the cemetary side, and her head was coming up outside the cemetary. she is very cute. nive find, good price


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Somebody in my apartment complex THREW THIS GUY AWAY. He was sitting on top of some grocery carts by the dumpster... so I pulled over and tossed him in the back seat before heading off to work. I'm so proud of myself. My first dumpster dive find!


----------



## Penumbra

It's amazing what some people will throw away! I actually got a life size Leatherface a few weeks ago for free cause the guy was throwing it away! (look on the What did you find/buy today thread to see my story.)


----------



## Paint It Black

Lil G - love the pumpkin - good eye!


----------



## hallorenescene

dumpster finds rock. you guys got some good ones. why were they throwing away leather face? strange


----------



## Paint It Black

Pretty good yard sale day just in my own neighborhood. I found some pumpkin buckets, costumes, a spooky portrait, and another white column just like one I found earlier this month.


----------



## hallorenescene

good finds paint, i like the duds the best


----------



## Guest

Gris Checking In! I got an old school chicken rotissorri motor that works good, a pumpkin, a life size human head model and a Santas Best Giant Motionette Santa. Imagine my skeleton spinning on this chicken motor


----------



## Stochey

Went to a garage sale yesterday and got all this for for $73 !!

The spinny head guy (forgot his name) still works but the spinning is a bit draggy.... hoping it just needs new batteries!

Think I got a good deal?


----------



## Guest

Amazing Deal Stochey!!!! Way cool finds!


----------



## moony_1

I have to stop coming on this tread! I get jealous of the finds! 
Great dumpster dive finds!!! Gris, great loot (as always) nice haul stochey! Today I found a girls pirate costume for 2$ and three candelabras for 10$ that I'll repaint  and...that was all  mostly clothes at today's sales yet again. Think it might e time to head south to my folks' place for a weekend-give them the kids and me and hubs will check out the sales  
http://i.imgur.com/6aonV.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/kgLUD.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, some good finds. yeah, that skely will look great spinning
stochy, that spinning guy is hex, and he alone is worth more than $73.00. i'd say you got a good deal. i like that rubbery looking guy too.
moony, that pirate costume is georgous. i would have paid more than that. great find


----------



## Guest

moony_1 said:


> I have to stop coming on this tread! I get jealous of the finds!
> Great dumpster dive finds!!! Gris, great loot (as always) nice haul stochey! Today I found a girls pirate costume for 2$ and three candelabras for 10$ that I'll repaint  and...that was all  mostly clothes at today's sales yet again. Think it might e time to head south to my folks' place for a weekend-give them the kids and me and hubs will check out the sales
> http://i.imgur.com/6aonV.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/kgLUD.jpg


Cool pirates costume!!! I can invision the candlabras repainted too and they will look fantastic. Sometimes you just dont find cool stuff at sales but dont get discouraged your haul is coming I can feel it.


----------



## ravenworks69

I had the greatest yard sale day ever yesterday.








First yard sale I got these 6 Funkins with mild ware on them and they still had the sticker on the bottoms .50 cents each!!








I also got these 6 "specimen" bottles that are definitely going in my witch's kitchen set up. The pencil in the pics is for size reference.















At the last place we hit I found a great keyhole saw (for JOL carving) and a battery operated taper candle just waiting to be put into the top of a wine bottle. (sigh) It was a good day.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Is that yellow rose in a jar real???? And if so.... How do I master this???? That is so cool!!


----------



## ravenworks69

Halloween_Queen said:


> Is that yellow rose in a jar real???? And if so.... How do I master this???? That is so cool!!


Not a real rose but it does look real dosent it. I looked at it for a solid 15 sec before I was able to see the silk weave in the petals.


----------



## moony_1

Mr. Gris said:


> Cool pirates costume!!! I can invision the candlabras repainted too and they will look fantastic. Sometimes you just dont find cool stuff at sales but dont get discouraged your haul is coming I can feel it.


Thanks! I hope so! We keep looking!!! Hopefully a trip south will give us some good stuff!


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> gris, some good finds. yeah, that skely will look great spinning
> stochy, that spinning guy is hex, and he alone is worth more than $73.00. i'd say you got a good deal. i like that rubbery looking guy too.
> moony, that pirate costume is georgous. i would have paid more than that. great find



I love it! But it's a child's costume but we'll work with it for a skelly! Two bucks was great! I figured they'd h e asked five at least-oh well!


----------



## moony_1

Rave works that is an amazing day!!! Great deal on the funkins!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

rave, funkins are pricey, you got a good buy. are you going to carve them? cool bottles and such.
moony, most garage sales charge at least $5.00 for a costume. goodwill charges $3.75. $2.00 is really good. and that will look great on a skelly, although i had thought it was an adults.


----------



## im the goddess

Great costume. The hat alone is worth more than $2, and those candelabras, color me green with envy. I want, I want, I want--just one please. LOL


moony_1 said:


> I have to stop coming on this tread! I get jealous of the finds!
> Great dumpster dive finds!!! Gris, great loot (as always) nice haul stochey! Today I found a girls pirate costume for 2$ and three candelabras for 10$ that I'll repaint  and...that was all  mostly clothes at today's sales yet again. Think it might e time to head south to my folks' place for a weekend-give them the kids and me and hubs will check out the sales
> http://i.imgur.com/6aonV.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/kgLUD.jpg


----------



## offmymeds

Great score Stochey! 
Great finds everyone! 
I got the these this weekend at Goodwill. Three large bags for 3 bucks a piece. 137 total. Gonna creep them up for the CarnEvil.


----------



## LadySherry

Off----those look in great shape. Good score.
I even see some ducks in there. LOL


----------



## offmymeds

Haha, they look good for now but not for long!!! 
I was hoping for more ducks but it was such a great deal i could not turn it down.


----------



## hallorenescene

good score offmymeds.


----------



## BlueFrog

I blink and people find still more amazingly cool finds. Woo hoo!!! Love those funkins and the pirate costume. Love. 

I've been finding vintage items for ... that other holiday ... which I _would_ report will make me good haunt cash BUT my family members keep laying claim to them! First they wanted my eight Poloron reindeer for which I paid $1 each, because apparently they want Santa's sleigh to be pulled by a traditional team this year; last season it was drawn by eight pink flamingos with a skelemingo Rudolph in front. Now they want my Noma Santa. Will the madness never end? I can't manage to be an extreme decorator for three holidays (incl my Easter blow mold collection), can I? Can I?!

ETA: Oh, I also found some very nice quality garment bags from the 1940's for $1each that I plan to use for costume storage. Not visually exciting but definitely useful.


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> I blink and people find still more amazingly cool finds. Woo hoo!!! Love those funkins and the pirate costume. Love.
> 
> I've been finding vintage items for ... that other holiday ... which I _would_ report will make me good haunt cash BUT my family members keep laying claim to them! First they wanted my eight Poloron reindeer for which I paid $1 each, because apparently they want Santa's sleigh to be pulled by a traditional team this year; last season it was drawn by eight pink flamingos with a skelemingo Rudolph in front. Now they want my Noma Santa. Will the madness never end? I can't manage to be an extreme decorator for three holidays (incl my Easter blow mold collection), can I? Can I?!


You are a riot, BlueFrog! I'd love to see a photo of Santa and his team of flamingos!!


----------



## moony_1

im the goddess said:


> Great costume. The hat alone is worth more than $2, and those candelabras, color me green with envy. I want, I want, I want--just one please. LOL


If u lived nearby I'd say sure!  honestly we aren't even sure where we'll put them yet but...we'll find a place!


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> rave, funkins are pricey, you got a good buy. are you going to carve them? cool bottles and such.
> moony, most garage sales charge at least $5.00 for a costume. goodwill charges $3.75. $2.00 is really good. and that will look great on a skelly, although i had thought it was an adults.


Yep at first glance I thought it was an adults one too...I may cut the skirt right off and use just the bodice for a ground breaker. Couldn't believe the price of all! But still no blow molds haha


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> You are a riot, BlueFrog! I'd love to see a photo of Santa and his team of flamingos!!


I've been going crazy(ier than usual) the last few days trying to find the pictures of my full December display to no avail. Fortunately I took these during set-up so you get the general idea. 

In keeping with the purpose of this thread: the flamingos were wearing harnesses of lime green Halloween lights I bought on clearance at Walgreens after the One True Holiday, and I tied a small red bulb ornament to the end of the skelemingo's beak. The radio flyer wagon and the pig were both found at separate CurbMart locations in December. I had bought the skelemingo at Goodwill the previous year and forgotten about him until I found him in a box while packing up the Halloween display. The pink flamingos and the Santa were given to me by an awesome local blow mold collector with a mind-boggling collection because he wanted space in the garage; he was the one who had previously mentioned hearing someone do a flamingo display and when it turned out he had exactly eight freebie flamingos I took it as A Sign they were meant to pull Santa's sleigh.

ETA: Found it!


----------



## Paint It Black

Very fun display all around, BlueFrog. Thanks for showing all the photos! The flamingos turned out great.


----------



## moony_1

Blue frog I love the flamingos! Haha
Also, is there an Xmas forum that u know of? (sorry!)


----------



## BlueFrog

Glad the flamingos are providing such amusement! In the future I plan on creating far more gothic, spooky December displays but at least through this year I'm exercising my whimsy. I have some vague ideas for a "Central Santa Depot" distribution display from which all the mall and delivery Santas are sent out. What, you thought there was only one Santa?!



moony_1 said:


> Blue frog I love the flamingos! Haha
> Also, is there an Xmas forum that u know of? (sorry!)


Our very own Larry also operates Christmas Fan Club about which I've heard nothing but rave reviews. I have an account there but have yet to post - bad me!


----------



## moony_1

BlueFrog said:


> Glad the flamingos are providing such amusement! In the future I plan on creating far more gothic, spooky December displays but at least through this year I'm exercising my whimsy. I have some vague ideas for a "Central Santa Depot" distribution display from which all the mall and delivery Santas are sent out. What, you thought there was only one Santa?!
> 
> 
> 
> Our very own Larry also operates Christmas Fan Club about which I've heard nothing but rave reviews. I have an account there but have yet to post - bad me!


Awesome! Thanks so much for the info!! I know it will be a great one to check out then!! We just got an electrician in this spring to put in more amp age so we should be able to really have fun this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh my gosh blue frog, i had to save those pictures. i love them. just to cool. even my daughter thought they are cute. gris is going to like the snoopy one. i don't know if you would get away with that here. a girl down the street put out a sign that said ... el ... with a circle around it and a red slash through it. in other words ... noel. i thought it was cute. she said she finally took it down because she had a parade of people to her door complaining about it. she said even if she went to the post office or anywhere in town people would complain about it. i know when i first moved here i really put out the halloween, everyone said it looked great, they couldn't wait to see what i put out for Christmas. when Christmas rolled around and nothing, i started getting comments about being a satonist. well, i being new decided to give a little. i put out my stick people. i love my stick people [or stuffed shirts], but one blew over in the wind and a hand broke, plus it landed on a xmas bulb and that put a burn mark on the tree skirt i was using for santas cape. my daughter said thank goodness i decorated, evidently they had been making comments to her too. so my poor grandchildren were probably hearing it too. now i just put out my blow molds. that seems to make them happy. and i do love blow molds.


----------



## BlueFrog

I think the "no el" sign is super clever and I'm appalled that people harassed the girl who put it up. How very.... I'll stop here to keep the thread civil. If someone called me a Satanist, I'd have a Krampus on my front lawn so fast their heads would swim! One of the reasons I never took to Christmas, even as a secular holiday, was how observing it always felt like obligation rather than celebration. That may have more to do with my upbringing and local culture than any wider issues, but it was never fun like Halloween was because I was forced to do it. Halloween was, and still is, a voluntary activity in my area and as far as I know, there's no stigma upon those who choose not to participate.

Actually it will be very interesting to see the reactions when I DO put Krampus on my front lawn. I'd like to think there is still sufficient leftover German influence in this area that enough people would recognize him to keep me out of trouble, but that's unlikely. Exhibit A: how few people in my heavily Catholic town had heard of the Seven Deadly Sins. I love the old myths and rituals. For those interested in learning about some of the old stories, I strongly encourage you to try the books "Christmas Curiosities: Odd, Dark, and Forgotten Christmas" and "The Winter Solstice: The Sacred Traditions of Christmas."

One of these Decembers I am going to risk putting out a "The Solstice Is The Reason for the Season" sign on the front lawn, but since that will probably get burning crosses put alongside it, I will have to do so during the last December I plan on spending in this community.

As far as my recent Christmases past, I regret I never got a picture of sleighing Santa running a slalom course through the candlesticks. That one was a hoot and I may revisit the idea at some time in the future. In fact, while updating my web site (still a mess, but a more complete mess!) over the last few weeks I realized I haven't gotten (or have lost) photos of several really fun displays I did before I turned extreme. Hopefully they live on in some people's minds...


----------



## hallorenescene

well, after the first year i decorated for Christmas, it seemed to appease the towns people, because the next year i did nothing and noone noticed. so i guess i just stood out being new and really decorating for halloween. now since i've gotten into the Christmas blow molds, i have fun decorating for that season too. you know though, i've been collecting the halloween blow molds for about 15 years, and i have something like 42. i just don't seem to find them much. now i've been collecting the Christmas ones for maybe 4 or 5 years or such, and i have just about as many Christmas ones. well, guess that tells you what holiday rocks around here.


----------



## Guest

Oh how I love the flamingo sleigh ride! Its fun to let your imagination run each year for both holidays. Last year I really packed the yard for December with fun little scenes. This year I eagerly await adding my new pieces. I cant wait to see Bluefrogs Choir this year!


----------



## hallorenescene

yeah, i agree gris. i always love blue frogs display.


----------



## Guest

Today I found a ton and I mean a ton of mini skeleton lights. 9 cases unopened! I am thinking I will string them on the graveyard fence. Plus a couple candlabras with mini skulls and pumpkins. They also had this Zombie hand electric light crystal ball that will look great on my witches table. I bundled it all for 10.00


----------



## creepingdth

Holly Cow Mr. Gris, what a score, that is awesome. I have one set of those skeleton lights, I love them. That hand is super cool.


----------



## moonbaby345

Mr. Gris said:


> Today I found a ton and I mean a ton of mini skeleton lights. 9 cases unopened! I am thinking I will string them on the graveyard fence. Plus a couple candlabras with mini skulls and pumpkins. They also had this Zombie hand electric light crystal ball that will look great on my witches table. I bundled it all for 10.00


I love that creepy hand table light!So cool.I really like the candlabras too.Maybe you can send me one since you have doubles.I mean do you really have room to be haing doubles of an item?lol.


----------



## chinclub

That was an awesome find!!!!


----------



## BlueFrog

Amazing score, Mr. Gris! Those items will look great in your display. Much love for the hand holding the crystal ball. I so look forward to seeing how everyone uses their found goodies. 

Yesterday I drove to the middle of God's nowhere for a sale, only to find that everything EXCEPT the pieces I went for were still there. So disappointing. I picked up a few nice vintage pieces including a beautiful old Weston amp meter, because every mad scientist needs to accurately measure electrical current, but overall the three hour round trip drive was not justified by the findings.

However... a woman who conducts estate sales contacted me about an estate she was cleaning out post-sale, and oh my the goodies she _gave_ me! Included were:

a vintage bug sprayer that I wish the best of luck against my mutant insects; 
a very nice quality black wig shot through with white;
an outdoor metal lantern-shaped candleholder; 
tons of incredible vintage spot lights with red or green lenses; 
an oval picture in frame of a very distinguished ?late Edwardian gentleman the family didn't recognize who is probably worth a bit of money but whom I love waaaay to much to ever sell. I've dubbed him "Uncle Albert" and he'll be featured as one of the deceased husbands when I finally get to put up my Four Funerals and a Wedding display; 
a deeply scary vintage fire ax; 
and a ton of ?fiberglass faux brick facade material that is exactly the color and sizes I need to build my Cask of Amontillado vignette I wanted to build this year.
There was so much of this incredible building material I couldn't fit it all in my car but fortunately I've been invited back for more picking. Woo Hoo!!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, that is a lot of merchandise for $10. those lights are cute and will be perfect hanging from your fence. man are you going to put on a show this year. you got some other cute stuff too. 
so i went to a garage sale, and they didn't have anything i wanted, so as i was leaving i thanked them anyway. they asked if i had been looking for anything in paticular, so i described the blow molds to them. they listened, thought a moment, then said they use to have a bunch of that, but it took them hours to untangle it each year, it was always such a mess so they got rid of it all a long time ago. it tickled me because they didn't have a clue what i described. lol.
blue frog, amazing stuff you hauled home. wowza
i've been collecting glass blocks to build my mausoleum. a garage sale had a box of 5 of them for $20.00. i only wanted to pay $10.00 and it was no go. my daughter went back the last day of the sale and offered them $5. they turned her down. she said she was just about to step into the street and they called to her she could have them. woohoo, $5.00. way to go daughter.


----------



## moony_1

Mr. Gris said:


> Today I found a ton and I mean a ton of mini skeleton lights. 9 cases unopened! I am thinking I will string them on the graveyard fence. Plus a couple candlabras with mini skulls and pumpkins. They also had this Zombie hand electric light crystal ball that will look great on my witches table. I bundled it all for 10.00


Great find!!! We are out and about still and in the thick of it  we got some nice finds so far though! Will post pics before we load it into storage  should have my crafting room ready to start this week too so I can start modifying some of these things


----------



## Guest

Rounded out this morning with a couple of skulls. Cant wait to see everyones finds!!!!


----------



## moony_1

Gris those skulls are great! Hallorenescene nice grab with the glass bricks/blocks


----------



## osenator

*10$ haul*

I got a small 10$ haul. Not much, apart the small vampire, which I really like. Also, the impressive HUGE gym bag the lady gave me with the items, the cool thing, halloween colors! I plan to use the cutey decos and splater them with bloody hands prints!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, you did round the day out nicely. those skulls are great
thanks moony. i just hope i can acheive the look i want out of the blocks. i don't want people to say...what is it?
osenator, you got some wonderful items too. the vampire has some soul mates out there. a witch, a frankenstein, a cat, a spider, a bat, and a skeleton.


----------



## Guest

Thanks everyone. Osenator those are pretty darn cool!


----------



## Penumbra

Is that a cat I see mixed in with the merchandise? 
Lol. 
Nice haul! Great price too.


----------



## Guest

You know I have just been looking over my inventory I have found this year and I got to say...."I HAVE FOUND A TON THIS SUMMER ALREADY!!!!!" I think I have aquired enough props to fill 2 more yards I dont have!!! I cant believe I am going to say this but I think I am good to go. I feel like I dont need anything else for the display. In fact I dont know how I am going to push this many items out into my display in time. The only thing that is on my must have list is a couple Walgreen Skeletons. The only dream finds I am seeking out are a Dr. Shivers and a 5ft Gemmy Witch. I am shocked I am even thinking this but I may take a break from yard sales.

Does anyone else have this feeling when they look back at the yard sale inventory they have gotten or am I just losing my mind a little? Keep in mind I have a massive Christmas Collection as well and Easter is getting larger by the day.


----------



## Paint It Black

I think I am just about there with you, Mr. Gris. I have begun skipping yard sales every other week. I now have 4 themes going and a start on a 5th, with not much yard to display them in. My idea is to rotate themes, but I still need to organize and store these displays so I can find them again. Oh, and some items work for more than one theme, so I have to figure out how I will handle storing those. 

On the other hand, I have also enjoyed using the unique odds and ends I find to make projects, like signs, and other props. So I don't want to stop altogether and have nothing inspiring to work with on these projects. This year, I have made a couple of props that don't fit my pirate theme at all, because I found some cool stuff I hadn't planned on. But I plan on using them anyway in the foyer or porch, which is seperated from the side yard where the pirates will be.


----------



## Penumbra

Yep, my house and my shed are both full with Halloween and Christmas.

BUT IM NOT GIVING UP! NOT YET!


----------



## Guest

Pen I like your Tenacious attitude!! I guess I will have to start getting rid of the non Halloween items like clothes, food and lawn mower etc so I have more room


----------



## hallorenescene

i'm a plenty on items too. i tell myself i need to just buy the blow molds. i don't have as many as hilda, gris, and hermy, so i'm safe in saying that. but if i do see something really cool, i'll buy that too.


----------



## Terror Tom

Mr. Gris, cool stuff.








[/QUOTE]

I have the candy dispensor skull on the left. I fill it with M&Ms. Pull the handle and it burps and says "Pardon me!" The kids love it.


----------



## osenator

Mr. Gris , last year, I got lots of great hauls from Garage sales, but twice, I gather every props I didn't want and sold it on Kijiji in boxes, regain most of the money I paid the garage sales last year.


----------



## moony_1

Ok I finally have my phone working again so here it goes: the weekend seemed to be a fruitfull one for us! 
We are doing a pirate theme so we got some good finds for it  
http://i.imgur.com/E2wJc.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tbnTs.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/lywHb.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/5Otld.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Axow8.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4DH8Y.jpg

Thats hubs with the "big catch" haha we fell in love with him I also got a little skull candle holder but forgot to take a pic! Whoops! Aside from the Halloween stuff, we also bought an old set of playmobil figurines (an old west set), an we got six flat pack wooden reindeer for that unmentionable holiday, and a ton of bluray movies for 5$ each! Yay!


----------



## moony_1

And those candles are my first venture into blow mold. Not sure if they qualify because they don't look the same as the others posted here but it's all I could find  might turn them into Halloween ones though


----------



## hallorenescene

hey moony, you got some blow molds, sweet. these are your first, right? i see you just had to slip a Christmas item in. lol. you got some nice scores. i love the big fish one.

we must have posted the same time moony, yes they qualify as blow molds. ahh, they are cool


----------



## moony_1

Thanks! Yep they are my firsts! And I haven't decided yet if they'll be Xmas ones or not yet. Might turn these into Halloween candles  as for the nutcracker yeah he found his way in although I've been mentioning to hubs some of my nutcrackers may get Halloween make overs too because I don't have room anymore for all the Xmas anymore!


----------



## Guest

moony_1 said:


> Ok I finally have my phone working again so here it goes: the weekend seemed to be a fruitfull one for us!
> We are doing a pirate theme so we got some good finds for it
> http://i.imgur.com/E2wJc.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/tbnTs.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/lywHb.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/5Otld.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Axow8.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/4DH8Y.jpg
> 
> Thats hubs with the "big catch" haha we fell in love with him I also got a little skull candle holder but forgot to take a pic! Whoops! Aside from the Halloween stuff, we also bought an old set of playmobil figurines (an old west set), an we got six flat pack wooden reindeer for that unmentionable holiday, and a ton of bluray movies for 5$ each! Yay!


You hit the Jackpot Moony! I am curious do you see a makers name or mark at the base of those candles? I have not seen them before and they could be rare....aka "Worth Good Money" I just thought you may want to check before doing a repaint for Halloween. They are definatly oldies I know that much.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> You hit the Jackpot Moony! I am curious do you see a makers name or mark at the base of those candles? I have not seen them before and they could be rare....aka "Worth Good Money" I just thought you may want to check before doing a repaint for Halloween. They are definatly oldies I know that much.


My opinion isn't nearly as valuable as Mr. Gris' or Hilda's, but I live near a couple of megacollectors and can safely say I've never seen those candles either.

Speaking of candles, I love those candleholder/lanterns and that picture frame! I have a smaller version of that frame in which I put a Victorian print of an Acherontia Styx and I keep it by my computer at all times. I would LOVE to find that larger version one day.


----------



## moony_1

Mr. Gris said:


> You hit the Jackpot Moony! I am curious do you see a makers name or mark at the base of those candles? I have not seen them before and they could be rare....aka "Worth Good Money" I just thought you may want to check before doing a repaint for Halloween. They are definatly oldies I know that much.


Ooh! I don't know! When we go up to the storage unit this weekend I'll have a look and take some pics...didn't even think much about that thanks for the input! I'll definitely be checking! Will post back too with what I find!


----------



## moony_1

BlueFrog said:


> My opinion isn't nearly as valuable as Mr. Gris' or Hilda's, but I live near a couple of megacollectors and can safely say I've never seen those candles either.
> 
> Speaking of candles, I love those candleholder/lanterns and that picture frame! I have a smaller version of that frame in which I put a Victorian print of an Acherontia Styx and I keep it by my computer at all times. I would LOVE to find that larger version one day.


All opinions are valuable to me right now! I will take any advice I can get! And yeah I love the candle holders...they are from home sense (stickers still on there) and sold for 15$ each, we got the pair for 8$ and the frame I got for 1$ not the two posted hehe good finds this weekend for sure! Finally!


----------



## moony_1

Sorry I was thinking you meant the candlesticks attached to wood then realized u meant te rusty lanterns...those were a great find! So cheap!


----------



## Guest

Moony I spoke with a friend and we both agree those are most likely Dapol Brand candles. The flame is at least mad by Dapol as they are so unique. My friend is going to check further and let us know.


----------



## MissMandy

I never have any luck at yard sales lol *stomps foot* It's not fair!


----------



## moony_1

Thanks Gris! I really appreciate all the help on here! I still don't think I'd sell them if they were worth anything but I probably wouldn't paint them haha


----------



## Guest

Oh ya dont sell them just keep them in original condition


----------



## Penumbra

Found these guys at a garage sale today. One rolls forward singing a happy tune, before stopping, opening a toothy mouth and growling at you! The other is stationary but still opens up a hideous mouth with growling and chewing noises. (they where $4 each.)


----------



## Lil Ghouliette

Those are awesome, Penumbra!


----------



## moony_1

I agree penumbra they are awesome!


----------



## moony_1

So I don't think those candles I picked up are anythig special. They didn't look old, but I was excited to go look from what you guys had mentioned. I took a pic but I think it's just regular ones made recently. 
http://i.imgur.com/fsp1e.jpg

It's hard to read but I think it looks like "electriques universals inc" and on the other side it said "made in Canada" 
Any info?


----------



## hallorenescene

pen, very cool. i would love to find those


----------



## BlueFrog

Penumbra said:


> Found these guys at a garage sale today. One rolls forward singing a happy tune, before stopping, opening a toothy mouth and growling at you! The other is stationary but still opens up a hideous mouth with growling and chewing noises. (they where $4 each.)


Love. Want. Love. Want! For someone whose haunt style is serious, I have a forbidden love with props like these. Great score!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Penumbra said:


> Found these guys at a garage sale today. One rolls forward singing a happy tune, before stopping, opening a toothy mouth and growling at you! The other is stationary but still opens up a hideous mouth with growling and chewing noises. (they where $4 each.)



Great find on those Gemmy talking brains Penumbra and can't beat your cost.. One of your neighbors has great halloween taste!! Last year I bought the rolling one on the left, off of eBay. Don't think I paid a lot for him but I know it was more than $4. I just love him. Does your guy still munch? (where the brain moves up and down as he hums and chomps). I wonder when he was manufactured. Didn't see a year on the battery compartment door along with Gemmy's name. It does have a web address for Gemmy and the battery compartment has a screw on it so must not be terribly old. BTW does your rolling guy's mouth close all the way? When I bought mine a year ago and posted about him, I also posted a link to a guy's video of his and his mouth did close. Wonder if some versions did and others didn't or whether that position just disappeared after a lot of use, maybe some belt and gear slipped or something like that. Here's my previous post where the video was posted (midway down the thread).

Enjoy your finds! Plan on using mine in a mad lab (more for the little kids). As much as Gemmy has it's detractors, it does come up with some of the most hilarious twisted props/toys.


----------



## kittyvibe

Id love to see moonys stuff but the first and last links arent working for me, goes to a bad link. :/ Any chance to repost so I can see the goodies?


----------



## moony_1

Sure the first pic is of hubs with the mounted fish he couldn't pass up and te second are my blow mold candles  
http://i.imgur.com/E2wJc.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/4DH8Y.jpg
I hope these work in posting from my phone but if they don't work I'll try to post later from the computer


----------



## Rumsfield

Wow moony_1 , I can see why your husband is smiling , that is a really nice fish mount. Just think of the fish story's that are possible with that one ! 
You never find anything cool around the second hand store in this part of the country - unless your in to "hot air pop corn poppers"


----------



## moony_1

Hehe yep it'll do well with our pirate theme! Toss on some cobwebs an he'll be grand! It was actually at a garage sale, and the man was very surprised when he saw it sold. And even more surprised when we told them what it was for haha but a few people actually asked for our address so they can come and find out what happens when we get ahold of their stuff haha


----------



## kittyvibe

dang, for some reason those two pics just wont load for me, weird. /sadpanda

Looove the brain props! so jealous!


----------



## AddictedToBlowmolds

kitty, its not just you. I can't see them either.


----------



## ChrisW

Penumbra said:


> Found these guys at a garage sale today. One rolls forward singing a happy tune, before stopping, opening a toothy mouth and growling at you! The other is stationary but still opens up a hideous mouth with growling and chewing noises. (they where $4 each.)


Penumbra, we've gotten ALOT of mileage out of our growling brain! He sits in a glass jar in our laboratory. The warning label hides the fact that he is angled up so the wheels don't touch the base of the jar. The label warns people not to tap on the glass...so of course they tap on the glass! Then the brain comes to life and starts snarling at them!


----------



## Penumbra

I didn't expect so many nice comments 
On the brains I found thank you all.


----------



## BlueFrog

I am now the proud owner of more items from the estate of a local doctor who practiced in the 1930's and, on the side, made & repaired leg braces for crippled children - for free. The items in this collection have been amazing so far and this lot absolutely blows me away. There's a dissected cat skull, tons of old medical and surgical books dating from 1898 - 1945, several leg braces of various sizes, two partially complete chemistry sets acquired in 1934 and 1938 (yay for documentation!), a tiny glass syringe, several acid bottles with their scary contents still present, even a multivolume copy of Gray's Anatomy from 1906. I can hardly wait to dig through these goodies at my leisure.

And still, I want a growling brain to go with my coughing brain!


----------



## moony_1

Blue frog that sounds like an amazing acquisition! Where do u always find these estate sales? 

I'm sorry everyone I don't know why they aren't working  I uploade to imgur and just copied/pasted the link for them on my app  weep!


----------



## hallorenescene

chris, i love your lab. and the tap on glass is brilliant. hey, i'm doing a lab this year, i hope i land something like that.
here you go, one of moony's pictures








funny, the pictures were working for me, and now they won't pull up.
blue frog, awesome score again. you are going to blow peoples socks off this year.


----------



## PopfulMail

Penumbra... Those brains are amazing!!! Very jealous.. I'd love to have those. Great score!!!!


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> chris, i love your lab. and the tap on glass is brilliant. hey, i'm doing a lab this year, i hope i land something like that.
> here you go, one of moony's pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny, the pictures were working for me, and now they won't pull up.
> blue frog, awesome score again. you are going to blow peoples socks off this year.


The brains were actually penumbras I wish I had those!!!


----------



## emergencyfan

AWESOME find! I didn't even know these existed. Thanks for posting!



Penumbra said:


> Found these guys at a garage sale today. One rolls forward singing a happy tune, before stopping, opening a toothy mouth and growling at you! The other is stationary but still opens up a hideous mouth with growling and chewing noises. (they where $4 each.)


----------



## Penumbra

Again, thanks for all the nice comments on the brains. Im still trying to figure out how we are going to use them but I have some ideas.

I remember when I first got them, my wife said, "if zombies eat brains, then what do zombie brains eat?" lol


----------



## moony_1

http://i.imgur.com/6Mkmp.jpg

This is the skull candle holder that we also picked up last weekend. I think hubs overpaid but like he said, we gotta take what we can get at the garage sales here as far as actual Halloween items go! Haha


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, thanks moony, sorry pen. 
pen, those are wonderful brains.


----------



## BlueFrog

moony_1 said:


> Blue frog that sounds like an amazing acquisition! Where do u always find these estate sales?


A big heaping mound of luck has been on my side recently, but as Louis Pasteur said, "Chance favors the prepared mind." I'm fortunate to live within an easy commute of the bedroom communities where generations of Chicago's medical community have resided. I also search online several times a day to locate likely targets within those communities. I'm also starting to acquire a reputation within the selling circles as someone who will pay cash for what she wants and is reliable about making appointment times. While I rarely buy these items for absolutely dirt cheap, I'm acquiring them for a lot less than I'd have to pay on eBay, and the sellers don't have to incur the fees or deal with the hassle. Win-win for everyone, and now my shelves are full of the beautiful and the macabre.


----------



## MissMandy

Not a yard sale find, but my mother got me this for Christmas


----------



## hallorenescene

miss mandy, that is such a sweet ghost. a plus to any blow mold collection.


----------



## moony_1

BlueFrog said:


> A big heaping mound of luck has been on my side recently, but as Louis Pasteur said, "Chance favors the prepared mind." I'm fortunate to live within an easy commute of the bedroom communities where generations of Chicago's medical community have resided. I also search online several times a day to locate likely targets within those communities. I'm also starting to acquire a reputation within the selling circles as someone who will pay cash for what she wants and is reliable about making appointment times. While I rarely buy these items for absolutely dirt cheap, I'm acquiring them for a lot less than I'd have to pay on eBay, and the sellers don't have to incur the fees or deal with the hassle. Win-win for everyone, and now my shelves are full of the beautiful and the macabre.


We try to check out any we come across while down south visiting my folks, or sales at the farms in their area as well but up here: nothing. This city definitely has history but it mostly young new families now do finding great old finds I tough! I envy your collection! Wish I could peruse your beautiful and macabre collection! I'm sure it's something!


----------



## moony_1

MissMandy said:


> Not a yard sale find, but my mother got me this for Christmas


Love! He's definitely cute! I've just recently caught the blow mold bug looking at the collections on here... I've been browsing eBay too but refuse to buy until I research more about what things are worth haha


----------



## MissMandy

ebay can be rediculous with prices. I wish I was lucky enough to find as many as Gris does at yard sales!


----------



## Paint It Black

Moony, I second what MissMandy said. It is worth the wait to find the blowmolds at yard sales, estate sales, or thrift stores. Do you have CraigsList?


----------



## moony_1

Paint It Black said:


> Moony, I second what MissMandy said. It is worth the wait to find the blowmolds at yard sales, estate sales, or thrift stores. Do you have CraigsList?


We have Kijiji (Canada) but there usually isn't anything locally available. We live in an "oil city" where many people don't see it as a long term living space so we have what we call a hue "shadow population" many renters, commuters etc. it's also a fairly young city (in terms of residence now) and not a lot of people do too much in the way of holiday decorating. We do go garage saleing every weekend though. An when we visit my folks down south (in Edmonton, five and a half hours away) we try to look there  but, we do a lot o online shopping because the shoppig isn't that great here (for options) I'll keep looking! I figured eBay was overpriced but I may end up doing it if I can't find any other ways haha


----------



## RCIAG

Gris also advertises on craigslist as a buyer of blow molds. You've probably seen those type of ads there, those "Looking for/will buy (insert item of interest here)" type of ads.

Watch shipping costs on Ebay. You may get a blow mold cheaply there but then the shipping is through the roof.

You can get a few new ones here, American Sale & the shipping isn't ridonkulous either.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this witchy today at a local antique/junk shop for $35. She moves and talks and raises up another 2 or 3 feet tall.


----------



## Penumbra

Paint It Black said:


> Found this witchy today at a local antique/junk shop for $35. She moves and talks and raises up another 2 or 3 feet tall.
> 
> View attachment 117299


Now when you say "rises up" do you mean she is a rising prop?


----------



## Paint It Black

The witch is compacted down right now for storage. You can push on a button and it raises up another couple feet, so then it looks like it is about 5 feet tall.

Guess I wasn't too clear on that. Just so excited!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Just saw this post thought I'd pass it on...
http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/116793-halloween-blow-molds-sale.html



moony_1 said:


> Love! He's definitely cute! I've just recently caught the blow mold bug looking at the collections on here... I've been browsing eBay too but refuse to buy until I research more about what things are worth haha


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, $35.00 for that witch, you lucky girl. i have a few rise up figures, but no witches. and that price is wonderful
rciag, thanks for that link. there are some wonderful blowmolds there. some other want to haves too.


----------



## kittyvibe

missmandy, love your ghost, hes one of my favorite designs 

Paint it black, I believe that is a cauldron witch, she should have a cauldron to go with her but you can always make your own too  Great score. I also love the pic you took, looks like shes a go go dancer or something, neat


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Kittyvibe, the witch kinda wiggles her hips like a go-go dancer. Maybe that was her profession before I acquired her.


----------



## Penumbra

I just got back from a Huge Halloween Freak sale!!! This dude had everything! Animatronics, statues, heads, body parts, you name it. I got a huge 7' grim reaper for $50. And a smaller skeleton dude for $20.


----------



## moony_1

RCIAG said:


> Gris also advertises on craigslist as a buyer of blow molds. You've probably seen those type of ads there, those "Looking for/will buy (insert item of interest here)" type of ads.
> 
> Watch shipping costs on Ebay. You may get a blow mold cheaply there but then the shipping is through the roof.
> 
> You can get a few new ones here, American Sale & the shipping isn't ridonkulous either.


Thanks for the tips and the heads up!!!


----------



## moony_1

pumpkinpie said:


> Just saw this post thought I'd pass it on...
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/sale-trade-individuals/116793-halloween-blow-molds-sale.html


Thanks! Shipping may be quite costly to me though, I live in Canada.


----------



## moony_1

Penumbra said:


> I just got back from a Huge Halloween Freak sale!!! This dude had everything! Animatronics, statues, heads, body parts, you name it. I got a huge 7' grim reaper for $50. And a smaller skeleton dude for $20.


Nice! I'm almost happy I've never found a "Halloween freak" I'd go broke!!


----------



## moony_1

Paint it black...that witch is great!! So jealous! Great deal! 
We did pretty darn good today! We found a garage sale that was also a bake sale to help pay for a girl to go to camp! So we were quite happy! Haha cupcakes and some Halloween stuff? My kind of sale! 

http://i.imgur.com/YBtpW.jpg
The fogger and two and a half bottles of fog solution for ten bucks!
http://i.imgur.com/0FPVk.jpg
This wa in a "free" box! Some sanding, glue and new paint and he'll be great!
The mirror and three frames were ten bucks...frame for my lenticular scary pics
http://i.imgur.com/ih750.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/G4x2d.jpg
This little gem was 50cents!
http://i.imgur.com/dHuq0.jpg
And these masks an the sword was just four bucks! But we gave them and extra donation because it was for camp!  
Great short day for us! Only went to three sales!


----------



## NOWHINING

ohhhh! i like what you guys brought!


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> Found this witchy today at a local antique/junk shop for $35. She moves and talks and raises up another 2 or 3 feet tall.
> 
> View attachment 117299


Fantastic find! She sounds like she is this prop minus the cauldron.


----------



## mementomori

I got all this for $2.75 at a garage sale, the candelabra doesn't even look like it was used. The tree is in rough shape so I will have to fix it up a but but it works.


----------



## moony_1

mementomori said:


> I got all this for $2.75 at a garage sale, the candelabra doesn't even look like it was used. The tree is in rough shape so I will have to fix it up a but but it works.


great finds! the fixer uppers often end up looking better after we are through with them so yay! haha


----------



## Guest

mementomori said:


> I got all this for $2.75 at a garage sale, the candelabra doesn't even look like it was used. The tree is in rough shape so I will have to fix it up a but but it works.


What a find! That little tree is made by Trendmasters and a rare not to mention spendy one for its size!


----------



## Guest

Today was a Dejavu find  I found another fogger, another pumpkin stack by Trendmasters and another Casper Ghost Stack by Trendmasters. I got all three for a whole $3.00


----------



## MissMandy

kittyvibe said:


> missmandy, love your ghost, hes one of my favorite designs


Thanks  It's one of my faves too. I screeched like a little girl when I opened it lol


----------



## moony_1

Well Gris you did it again! haha are you really good at bartering? I was thrilled to get my fogger and juice for ten bucks! let alone ONE! haha nice finds as always


----------



## Torgo

That's a great score!

My goodies today include two witch hats and two pairs of black witch boots (for crashers) for $5 total, a $2 hanging lamp that's going to get a makeover, a lighted witch ($4), and a sparkly spider from a Free box. I also got a big glass jar and a rubber brain to float in it (two different sales), and 3 outdoor electrical cords. One of them even has a stake with three covered outlets. It was a good hunting day!


----------



## hallorenescene

memen, i really like that little tree. nice finds all around. gris, what? you already have those. hey, you doing secret reaper? nice gifts to pass on to me if you get my name. hint....hint. 
torgo, i'd say you haD A GOOD DAY. CRASHED WITCHES HUH? one of my faves. nice haul


----------



## Guest

hallorenescene said:


> memen, i really like that little tree. nice finds all around. gris, what? you already have those. hey, you doing secret reaper? nice gifts to pass on to me if you get my name. hint....hint.
> torgo, i'd say you haD A GOOD DAY. CRASHED WITCHES HUH? one of my faves. nice haul


Hallo would you believe these are now my triplicates? I have 3 of the Casper and Pumpkin Stacks I have found in 2 years now.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i knew you had 1 of each, but three! how fair is that! i don't even have 1. very cool gris. sigh


----------



## bethene

Torgo, oh wow, LOVE the witch boots,, I could sure use them for a new prop I am working one,, sigh,, I have looked and looked for witch boots but no luck so far, have found a tutorial on how to make some, but would rather have real ones, they will hold up better out doors,, 
Gris, I can not believe how you find the blow molds, around here there are never any, I found a small reindeer a while ago, but that has been it all summer long!  
I think you need to start sharing those with us who can not find any ! LOL


----------



## moony_1

Torgo said:


> That's a great score!
> 
> My goodies today include two witch hats and two pairs of black witch boots (for crashers) for $5 total, a $2 hanging lamp that's going to get a makeover, a lighted witch ($4), and a sparkly spider from a Free box. I also got a big glass jar and a rubber brain to float in it (two different sales), and 3 outdoor electrical cords. One of them even has a stake with three covered outlets. It was a good hunting day!
> 
> View attachment 117398


I have seen that witch a couple of times on threads now (it could just be this one) she's very cute! Nice finds!


----------



## LadySherry

Just got back from the thrift store and scored a rocking cradle. The lady says its alittle dirty and I commented just the way I like it. Then she laughed and halloween?. Yep Its white now but I think I am going to paint it black. Will take pictures and post when I get home from work. BTW it only cost me $13.25


----------



## Terror Tom

I went to the thrift store today and picked up a microscope kit for $3.50.


----------



## hallorenescene

lady and terror, nice scores.


----------



## grimreaper1962

Okay so last week i found these on craigslist. Called and tlked with the seller and he said he had more halloween stuff and that i should look at the stuff. Well the first picture is why i went to begin with. and then the ones to follow are what I went home with:
These two gals need some work done. They were $8.00 each








This is what I left there with:
I got all of this for $70.00. Please note the turkey is a Don Featherstone and I had to pay $20.00 for that alone. 







This next one I believe is an Empire soldier. If not please correct me.







This one is a bunch of feet that when set out look like someone's foot prints as they move. I need to do a video of them.







And the last one for now is a set of pathway litght topper ghosts. I have not figured where they were made or buy who but nonetheless they look pretty cool:







So with that said, I have some that need work but I guess I will learn as I go.
Thanks! Ken


----------



## MissMandy

Oh wow! You lucky buggah!


----------



## Paint It Black

Wow grimreaper Wow. I really love the footprints, the soldier, and the ghost light toppers. Actually, I love it all.  Good going!


----------



## Guest

Grimreaper thats awesome!!! The turkey itself is worth 75.00 so you did supurb!!!


----------



## moony_1

Wow! What a wonderful haul grim reaper!!! Envious!


----------



## grimreaper1962

Mr. Gris said:


> Grimreaper thats awesome!!! The turkey itself is worth 75.00 so you did supurb!!!


Yeah Mr. Gris..... When he asked me if I was interested in a turkey I knida said naaa. But then I caught a signature near the bottom and asked who's it was. Once he said Don Featherstone I just knew it was worth something. And when he said that is $20 all by itself I grabbed it!!


----------



## Torgo

I'm dead from envy. 

I use google to subscribe to rss feeds of Craigslist searches, including one for blowmolds. I have found some good things that way but have never hit a jackpot like that!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Grimreaper, some nice finds there and they look like they are in such nice condition. I have those monster feet also BTW. Found them in a Goodwill. I love how they are synchronized to walk. Someone on here made some walking feet with lucite and LEDs, did an outstanding job on them, but I don't have that kind of skill so for me these guys were still a lot of fun and fun for the little kids as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LadySherry, I always keep my eyes out for a nice craddle at Goodwill but so far no luck. Depending on how you are going to use it, the white or light color might not be a bad thing. If you are going to animate it, the light color would be easy to see across the yard.


----------



## hallorenescene

wow oh wow grim reaper, $70.00, you got a haul to brag about alright. that is some pretty nice stuff. i have the santa, ghost, and feet, all the rest i am drooling over. if you need any help painting, hilda or hermey are the ones to see. i've never seen a soldier like that before. i really, really like him a lot.


----------



## ferguc

hi how do u do this if u dont care to tell me? thanks


----------



## Deadview

Man I'm looking for foggers I wish I could find one that nice, great find. I'll keep looking.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Today was a Dejavu find  I found another fogger, another pumpkin stack by Trendmasters and another Casper Ghost Stack by Trendmasters. I got all three for a whole $3.00



*AHEM!! Since these are a double find then you really don't need them....Im just saying should a certain sparkly someone's name be issue to you as you victim...Im certain she would love receiving this from her reaper! Im just saying :rolley*es:


----------



## hallorenescene

ferac, i guess i don't quite know what you're asking


----------



## Guest

Oh the secret reaper victim I get will be veeeeeeery Happy Spooki  WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## grimreaper1962

hallorenescene said:


> wow oh wow grim reaper, $70.00, you got a haul to brag about alright. that is some pretty nice stuff. i have the santa, ghost, and feet, all the rest i am drooling over. if you need any help painting, hilda or hermey are the ones to see. i've never seen a soldier like that before. i really, really like him a lot.


Thanks for the info hallorenescene. I will check them out as the ghost with pumpkin has some slight cracks in the pumpkin face and maybe they have a fix for that too.


----------



## Lisaloo

Grimreaper, that turkey is coming up anywhere from $80-130 starting bids on ebay. I'd say you got one heck of a deal!


----------



## moony_1

Hubby is a Freemason and was helping a fellow mason move this evening. (him and his wife are in their seventies, so they are moving south to be closer to family. He was talking about Xmas and hubs said we go all out for Halloween and that we do want to do Xmas bigger as well. So the man (Wayne) pulled hubs over to a trailer he had ready for the dump and this is what he have to hubs! He said he'd rather see it used than not! I know the Xmas stuf doesn't fit for Halloween, but all the wood is ours too! This will be so nice and save us some cash for props this year!!!
I'm going I bake him some bread and cookies as a thank you!
http://i.imgur.com/NJ7hZ.jpg


----------



## creepingdth

oh my gosh for the wood, great and wonderful things can be made with that!!! awesome.


----------



## moony_1

Yep! I'm super excited! We are going back up tomorrow with the van to grab all the stuff! (hubs was on his bike tonight haha)


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, that is great luck. the santa is very cool


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> moony, that is great luck. the santa is very cool


Yes! I couldn't believe he was going to dump it! He refused money so today I am up to my elbows baking! No one can refuse homemade brea and mini banana but loaves, and rhubarb muffins right? Haha


----------



## emergencyfan

This week's Dollar Tree finds. I've used one of the "grow snakes" before in a big jar of water and it was great. Overstuffing the jar helps, people can't quite make out the details (and will stick their nose right to the jars trying to make out what's inside). I'm going to put several hands and feet together. I'm betting the brain will look great on its own tho. Picked up some glowing tubes of slime while I was at it.


----------



## emergencyfan

Last's night's Craigslist find. When we got to the building (being renovated for apartments), there was a room full of paint, drywall mud, screws, nails, bags of cement, Cat5 cable, you name it. Apparently the old contractor got fired and the new contractor was getting rid of everything left behind. This was all I snagged and I know I'll regret not getting more but where the heck would I store it all? This ought to keep me in monster mud for awhile at least  Bonus was they had a Halloween party in the past and left a few items behind. Paid $5 each for the unopened buckets of drywall mud and $2 for the electric cauldron. The two skulls were thrown in for free. They also had 3 lanterns but I couldn't talk 'em down from $5 each...still thinking about those.


----------



## moony_1

emergencyfan said:


> This week's Dollar Tree finds. I've used one of the "grow snakes" before in a big jar of water and it was great. Overstuffing the jar helps, people can't quiet make out the details so the items don't look so cheesy. I'm going to put several hands and feet together. I'm betting the brain will look great on it's own tho. Picked up some glowing tubes of slime while I was at it.
> 
> View attachment 117901
> 
> 
> View attachment 117902


I had to take a double look at those tubes of slime! Haha love the finds! Gotta get some grow brains!!! Those slime will look great in a mad scientists lab for test tubes!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

Mr. Gris said:


> Oh the secret reaper victim I get will be veeeeeeery Happy Spooki  WAHAHAHAHA


*Oooooh I hope I hope I hope!!!! I hope I'm ur victim!!*


----------



## msgatorslayer

It's so hard to find yard sales around here anymore. I went out last weekend and managed to find a couple but they didn't have squat. Decent thrift stores are also gone. I'm stuck going to Goodwill where I refuse to pay what they want for most things. I did find a ****su for $4 a while back. (Shocking!)

Our Fleamarket has a "Yard Sale Day" on the 2nd Saturday of every month. But they have something quirky going on with how they define the 2nd. I went last Saturday, only to be told, it was the Saturday before. I wasn't going to aruge with how they figured that one out, lol. But, seriously - DUH! I Same thing happened on another occasion when I went. I think it has something to do with the end of the month falling on a Saturday and the beginning of the next month on a Sunday. It's like they consider that the first weekend of the month. 

I do look forward to it because it's the best, easiest, yard sale around. Rows of peeps set up to sell their junk!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, that is so very nice of you. i use to have a black walnut tree in my yard, people were always asking to pick up the walnuts. especially the boyscouts. one time a neighbor lady asked to have some, and a while later, she brought me some brownies in a thank you. it was just so nice. you're right, that's better than money.
emergency, you really came out good. great score.
msgator, sonds like a fun time.


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> moony, that is so very nice of you. i use to have a black walnut tree in my yard, people were always asking to pick up the walnuts. especially the boyscouts. one time a neighbor lady asked to have some, and a while later, she brought me some brownies in a thank you..


That was so sweet of her! Also you're very lucky to have a walnut tree! I'm envious!! As for the baking, I love it, and from response others love it too haha also I'm pretty old fashioned for someone my age haha. (or so I'm told by others older than me haha) I've always loved home made gifts myself, and appreciate things like that. I also love to bake...so it's a win win! I get to bake but someone else eats the calories hehehe
I couldn't believe it though...last night when we picked up the wood, he had found more stuff to give us!! He also gave us his Xmas tree, a box full of outdoor extension cords, three boxes of lights (which included two long strings of orange rope lights yay!) and a six and a half foot Xmas tree!!! With the wood, he also gave us a huge sheet of brand new plexi glass and some smaller cuts sheets of plexi glass too, so now we are trying to figure out how to do an outdoor peppers ghost effect!!! Score!


----------



## Halloween Scream

I've always wanted to participate in this thread - does it count if someone else is doing the garage sale for me ? My father-in-law is an avid (borderline crazy) garage sale expert. He goes almost every weekend, and he has a standing request from me to pick up anything Halloween related. He's had some awesome scores in the past, including the large wire spider webs we use to decorate our garage every year, and countless serving platters for our parties. This morning he picked up a 400 watt fog machine and a 24" black light for $5.00. The black light works great, and the fog machine looks like its never been used!


----------



## hallorenescene

oh man moony, those are some nice added gifts. hope you figure out your pepper ghost, those are very cool. also, i love to bake too. i'm always grabbing cookbooks, recipes, cake pans, and cookie cutters. in 2 years i can retire, and i want to be the baking granny to my grandkids. the other day i pulled out my cookie cutters, i have a ton of them, and we were going to make ghost cookies, would you believe we didn't have one single ghost cutter.
scream, scoring those items count. and give that man a high five. sounds like you lucked out there


----------



## BR1MSTON3

Went yard sailing today looking for potion jars and am happy overall. For $4 total I got;


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> oh man moony, those are some nice added gifts. hope you figure out your pepper ghost, those are very cool. also, i love to bake too. i'm always grabbing cookbooks, recipes, cake pans, and cookie cutters. in 2 years i can retire, and i want to be the baking granny to my grandkids. the other day i pulled out my cookie cutters, i have a ton of them, and we were going to make ghost cookies, would you believe we didn't have one single ghost cutter.
> scream, scoring those items count. and give that man a high five. sounds like you lucked out there


Absolute! I was thrilled! I do the occasional cake for sale for birthdays, etc but I rarely get the time. I have to turn down more than I get to do. Ahh well enjoy my time with my kids I can always make cakes when they are in school!


----------



## moony_1

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Went yard sailing today looking for potion jars and am happy overall. For $4 total I got;


Those are amazing!!! Great find! I'm jealous! You'll have a great witches cupboard!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Oohhh!! I love the tall potion bottle. Great finds BR1MSTON3. Please post an after photo of your finished project.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

msgatorslayer said:


> It's so hard to find yard sales around here anymore. I went out last weekend and managed to find a couple but they didn't have squat. Decent thrift stores are also gone. I'm stuck going to Goodwill where I refuse to pay what they want for most things. I did find a ****su for $4 a while back. (Shocking!)
> 
> Our Fleamarket has a "Yard Sale Day" on the 2nd Saturday of every month. But they have something quirky going on with how they define the 2nd. I went last Saturday, only to be told, it was the Saturday before. I wasn't going to aruge with how they figured that one out, lol. But, seriously - DUH! I Same thing happened on another occasion when I went. I think it has something to do with the end of the month falling on a Saturday and the beginning of the next month on a Sunday. It's like they consider that the first weekend of the month.
> 
> I do look forward to it because it's the best, easiest, yard sale around. Rows of peeps set up to sell their junk!!!


..............................................................................................................................................
Tell me about it MsGatorSlayer!! The Goodwill prices have gone up also here in Henderson, Nv. I refuse to buy something there thats used/cracked/scratched when I can get it cheaper and new at Walmart or Biglots. As for the yard,garage,estate, and church sales.. I been doing ok. Its always a hit or miss. I have found alot of Halloween blow molds for a buck and even thrown away, in near mint condition. Will be using them for my indoor pumpkin patch.


----------



## hallorenescene

brim, that is a nice bottle collection. that tall jar maybe is a spagetti jar, or a straw jaw, or one of those tall jars in dr offices with long swabs in it. you'll have fun with that collection.
chip, that is so cool you find blow molds. i can't wait to see pics of your pumpkin patch


----------



## Torgo

Halloween Scream married well, obviously.

Good hunt today. Still have to sort it all; I think my success skewed more toward Christmas than Halloween, but I did pick up a nice witch broom for 50 cents, and one of those Barbie styling heads for a buck; I'm thinking I can pop it in a pan for a Brain That Wouldn't Die prop, or build it a body. It's smaller than life-size and could make a good pixie-witch (not to be confused with a pixie-wich, which is a sandwich made of Pixie Stix between 2 Pop-Tarts). It also has hands (for pretend manicures) and I'm sure I'll find a way to use those.


----------



## hallorenescene

torgo, sounds like you got a witches head, and her broom. cool. you'll have to post a pic when you accomplish the project


----------



## Guest

Great find Torgo. I see those heads time to time but never can come up with an idea to use them. 

I found a few items nothing picture worthy but they will come in handy for sure. A house that does a large Christmas display hung it up so I purchased 3000 white lights from them and 500ft of extension cords. The cords will be needed this year with all the new additions and creative places I intend and putting blow molds and animtronics. Overall it was a steal of a price 2.00 a cord for outdoor 50fters. I went to Lowes yesterday and the same cords were on the shelf 22.49 a piece. Thats 20.49 savings per cord 10 times!


----------



## osenator

I got this for only 3.99$ and it's working perfectly. (This is not my vid) Mine also look up at you, unlike in the vid.


----------



## Penumbra

osenator said:


> I got this for only 3.99$ and it's working perfectly. (This is not my vid)


WOW! Those things are very rare and hard to find!


----------



## moony_1

Nice finds! My mother was in town this weekend so no garage sales for me!! Somewhat envious of all the new posts haha making me wonder what I missed!!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, that is awesome. i'm always grabbing cords too. they can be very pricey, and they always seem to get put to use.
osenator, that is a good find. i see billy bass fish sometimes, but i've never found the bones one. i think you got a great deal, price is good too.


----------



## Tannasgach

osenator, I'm soooo envious. I've been wanting a Billy Bones for years now, but you just can't find them and I'm not paying outrageous ebay prices. You not only got a rare find, you got a great price! 

hey, maybe I ought to add it to my Secret Reaper list, you just never know what a Reaper will find.


----------



## BlueFrog

Hello, my name is BlueFrog and I am addicted to bottles  I bought three over the weekend at thrift stores and am stalking an overpriced-but-oh-so-appealing one on eBay that closes tomorrow. I bought a very old aqua-tinted hand-blown jar that probably doesn't have much more value than the $1 I put into it (but I don't care because it's great); an older classic tongue-depressor apothecary jar also for $1; and a moderately large modern apothecary jar for 25 cents. 

Quiet weekend here due to the obscene temperatures that inspire me to drag out my Lucifer mannequin. I'm very much enjoying reading about others' finds. With the number of electrical cords Mr. Gris acquired I believe he is determined to make his haunt visible from space, bless his blow molded heart. I had no idea the Billy Bones was such a hot commodity but now I will keep a lookout for them. Saw a Santa-hatted version of Billy Bass that freaked me out a little at GW but in general, those singing fish go fast in the thrift stores here.

Please keep the news of those great finds coming, especially now that we're a mere 100 days away from the big event.... :gulp:


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Osenator, that was a great price for Billy Bones. They are out there and not super hard to find--getting it under $10-15 is the hard part. 

After seeing what Bobzilla did with his a few years back, it became the basis for a project I wanted for my pirates theme (I can also see it used for a hazardous waste theme). Basically I wanted a stream of wiggling, dying fish. After about 3 years of searching everywhere and also not wanting to pay through the nose, I have a collection of Billy Bass (lots of these out there--having been sold for a number of years, found one in Goodwill and another off Craigs List, others off eBay, one at a yard sale). Picked up several of the Frankie the Fish when CVS was clearing out them for less than $5 each. I have several Billy Bones now after watching auctions on eBay over the past few years and managed to get them for under $20 so sometimes you can get lucky and time it right. Still they were the most expensive of the gemmy fish I have. The plan will be to gross the fish out to look less than healthy. BTW there's also a Gemmy singing lobster to round out the sealife.

For those of you still looking for these for your haunt i'd say be persistent and keep looking, helps if you aren't in a rush to complete a project with them, and patience will pay off. But Osenator really got lucky on the price on that one. Pretty hard to find at that price unless it's a yard sale. Nice job!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

*Ok so I think I did ok for today.*
6 Grave Stones $5, 
2 Sleepy Hollow pieces for my villiage $1 each, 
3 plastic skulls .50 cents for all 3, 
a squash looking jack-o-lantern .50 cents, 
an Igor/Quasimodo looking figure .50 cents, 
7 metal ghost/pumpkin candle holders Free, 
pumpkin that my daughter is pointing to $1, 
5 tier jack-o-lantern blow mold .50 cents, 
and the giant single J-o-L blow mold was Free. * $10 Total*


----------



## matrixmom

Great steals there chocchip! I especially love the blow molds and the ghourdy pumpkin!!


----------



## Torgo

One of the towns near me had its city-wide garage sale today, and it was a blast. I got two cauldrons, a dancing Santa that's a-gettin' hacked, 8 pairs of sheer white curtains for ghosts, a grabbing-hand candy bowl, a skull candle holder, and a viking hat. The hat was worn by me or my friend for the rest of the day. 

Fact: people are nicer to you when you wear a plastic viking hat.


----------



## Paint It Black

Torgo and ChocChip had a good day today!!


----------



## moony_1

Wow torgo and Chochip I'm envious!!! Not a big day for us. I got a little spiderweb trinket (I think it wa from an old brooch), a Halloween serving bowl, three parrots (two wooden ones that will need paint jobs and a stuffed wood/fabric one on a perch for our pirate theme), a bird cage (for one of the parrots), an old glass oil lamp (needs some painted daisies removed). That was it for us!


----------



## MissMandy

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> *Ok so I think I did ok for today.*
> 6 Grave Stones $5,
> 2 Sleepy Hollow pieces for my villiage $1 each,
> 3 plastic skulls .50 cents for all 3,
> a squash looking jack-o-lantern .50 cents,
> an Igor/Quasimodo looking figure .50 cents,
> 7 metal ghost/pumpkin candle holders Free,
> pumpkin that my daughter is pointing to $1,
> 5 tier jack-o-lantern blow mold .50 cents,
> and the giant single J-o-L blow mold was Free. * $10 Total*
> 
> View attachment 119352
> View attachment 119353
> View attachment 119354


Holy crap! I'll say ya did pretty good! I am so jealous of the blow molds!!


----------



## joossa

Chocolatechip1979, I am soo jealous! Great finds!!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Thanks everybody!! Now that I see the photos on here, I really like my treasures for today.


----------



## hallorenescene

chocolate chip, you got some awesome stones. and those blow molds are priceless. i can't believe the pice you got them for. way to go. oh, and you got a cute little girl too. 
torgo, you got some nice buys too.
ghost of spooky, i never thought of putting the fish in the pirate scene like that. very cool.
moony, maybe a small score, but sounds like some nice stuff


----------



## moony_1

Yep! I agree, it wasn't a big haul but it makes those big hauls feel even better  there was a mirror I wanted but the woman wouldn't budge from her 40$ price...I could have bought another bran new for less :/


----------



## Guest

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> *Ok so I think I did ok for today.*
> 6 Grave Stones $5,
> 2 Sleepy Hollow pieces for my villiage $1 each,
> 3 plastic skulls .50 cents for all 3,
> a squash looking jack-o-lantern .50 cents,
> an Igor/Quasimodo looking figure .50 cents,
> 7 metal ghost/pumpkin candle holders Free,
> pumpkin that my daughter is pointing to $1,
> 5 tier jack-o-lantern blow mold .50 cents,
> and the giant single J-o-L blow mold was Free. * $10 Total*
> 
> View attachment 119352
> View attachment 119353
> View attachment 119354


Choc Chip you and I are 2 peas in a pod! Everything you bought is right up my alley. I love the stones in fact I think I own most of them from yard sales as well. I have that pumpkin stack too I am just waiting for a friend to bring it over when they come visit. Excellent haul!


----------



## Guest

Not too much on the homefront this weekend. I did get an older Gemmy Grim Reaper, A 3ft Spider and a cool pumpkin that reminds me of Jack Skelington a bit.


----------



## hallorenescene

those are cool items gris. i own that grim reaper. i've had him since i first started my haunt and he still works great. i love him


----------



## Penumbra

I have that old grim reaper MR Gris! Gemmy remade him in 2003 but it was a lot smaller. (about 3' compared to 5')


----------



## joossa

Do you guys just drive around town and stop at yard sales and cross your fingers in hopes that you find HW items?


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

joossa said:


> Do you guys just drive around town and stop at yard sales and cross your fingers in hopes that you find HW items?



I go on craigslist, hit the garage sale option, then type Halloween in the search engine. But its always a hit or miss, because the items could be gone before you get their.


----------



## moony_1

Love the finds Gris! I even love the orange fisher price chairs! Haha


----------



## emergencyfan

I know how you feel, I've had to walk away from some neat stuff (cosmetology heads) because they were just too proud of it. I snagged a couple animated reindeer (to hack) this weekend tho. She didn't want to bargain at first, told me how pretty they are, how much they'd brighten my yard and make a festive Christmas, how much the neighbors liked them...etc. Then I just drop the bomb "Oh, you'd don't understand, I'm going to rip out the motors and use them to build something frightful for Halloween." Their face falls and the bargaining can begin  

I used to be shy about bargaining, but not any more, yardsales have honed my skills. It can be a quarter and I'll ask if they'll take a dime for it. 9 times out of 10, they'll come down on the price.



moony_1 said:


> Yep! I agree, it wasn't a big haul but it makes those big hauls feel even better  there was a mirror I wanted but the woman wouldn't budge from her 40$ price...I could have bought another bran new for less :/


----------



## chinclub

emergencyfan said:


> Then I just drop the bomb "Oh, you'd don't understand, I'm going to rip out the motors and use them to build something frightful for Halloween." Their face falls and the bargaining can begin


I don't have the heart to do that. I went to a sale a few weeks ago and picked up two baby dolls to zombie. When I went to ask how much the lady went on about how much her kid used to love them and how she was so glad they would be loved in a new home. No way was I going to tell her I was going to gouge out an eye or two and perhaps rip off a limb. I just smiled and said I would take really good care of them! hee,hee,hee


----------



## emergencyfan

Ye-ah, she did actually look a little stricken, but she was insisting I buy both deer AND the sleigh even though each one was priced separately for the sale. Now I'm stuck with the sleigh until I can resell it. It's 96 degrees and 80% humidity, no one is thinking about Christmas, only the insane ones are thinking about Halloween (bwha ha ha haaaaa).




chinclub said:


> I don't have the heart to do that. I went to a sale a few weeks ago and picked up two baby dolls to zombie. When I went to ask how much the lady went on about how much her kid used to love them and how she was so glad they would be loved in a new home. No way was I going to tell her I was going to gouge out an eye or two and perhaps rip off a limb. I just smiled and said I would take really good care of them! hee,hee,hee


----------



## moony_1

emergencyfan said:


> I know how you feel, I've had to walk away from some neat stuff (cosmetology heads) because they were just too proud of it. I snagged a couple animated reindeer (to hack) this weekend tho. She didn't want to bargain at first, told me how pretty they are, how much they'd brighten my yard and make a festive Christmas, how much the neighbors liked them...etc. Then I just drop the bomb "Oh, you'd don't understand, I'm going to rip out the motors and use them to build something frightful for Halloween." Their face falls and the bargaining can begin
> 
> I used to be shy about bargaining, but not any more, yardsales have honed my skills. It can be a quarter and I'll ask if they'll take a dime for it. 9 times out of 10, they'll come down on the price.


Oh I'm ok with bargaining...bit she would NOT let it go for less...so I gave up haha. I've found most people are fine with bargaining but you get the odd few who won't do it because they see it as more valuable just because of the emotional attachment to the object. I don't even bother wasting my time after a couple of tries.


----------



## moony_1

Ps-I'd buy the sleigh! We aren't strictly Halloween, although it does get the lions share of our effort haha


----------



## chinclub

emergencyfan said:


> Now I'm stuck with the sleigh until I can resell it.


Come on now, there must be some way to repurpose a sleigh for Halloween....


----------



## emergencyfan

I can't think of anything off the top of my head for this year's haunt (alien invasion). It isn't animated so there's no motors to scavenge. And there's a limit to how much stuff I can store for vague future projects if I want to have room to work on my current projects :-( Which reminds me, anyone have a good purpose for a 20-year old 27" tv? That sucker is taking up way too much room, it needs to be used this Halloween or sold







.



chinclub said:


> Come on now, there must be some way to repurpose a sleigh for Halloween....


----------



## pinkie1205

I finally get to post in this thread!

My first decoration 








The price tag on the bottom says it cost .95 originally. I bought it for .99. It must be old, I thought $1 was a good price. It's nice and heavy. I think I'm going to just put a tealight or a votive in it so it lights up. Not sure where I'm going to put it yet. Might even try one of those flickering tea lights.









I also have this pumpkin shaped candle. I'm not a huge fan of the smell (I actually don't like a lot of pumpkin smells. There is a sweetness to then I find sickening) so I think I'm going to burn it as much as I can and use it for something else. I think it's cute either way. 









PS-The thing I really like about pumpkins is that they can be displayed all through Autumn! My pumpkin candle is always on my kitchen table. When I start collecting my Boney bunch stuff, I'll probably keep that displayed. I'm actually looking into getting a china cabinet.


----------



## Torgo

> anyone have a good purpose for a 20-year old 27" tv?


Does the TV turn on? You could try something like this: http://craftsbyamanda.com/2010/09/jack-olantern-tv.html. 

If it still gets a signal and you can hook up a DVD player/ipad/whatever, film a news segment about the alien invasion and run that on a loop with the sound turned down. You could go real hammy since it would basically be a silent movie. You could shoot it on your phone and put FOUND FOOTAGE over it and no one would notice the quality. You could really have a great time with that.


----------



## moony_1

Love the pumpkin candle holder! His face is wonderful!


----------



## hallorenescene

i got a sleigh, and i put a ghost driving it. and a banshee last year i had driving it. remember the movie garbee o gill and the little people. and the banshee coach came to collect people. there you go. pinkie, cute finds


----------



## pinkie1205

moony_1 said:


> Love the pumpkin candle holder! His face is wonderful!


If you are talking about my new pumpkin, then thank you. There is a hole in the top...any idea why that is there? Is it to let heat escape if a candle is used in it?


----------



## emergencyfan

Oh, that's a nice idea. Keep the folks entertained while they're waiting for their turn through the haunt. Thanks!



Torgo said:


> Does the TV turn on? You could try something like this: http://craftsbyamanda.com/2010/09/jack-olantern-tv.html.
> 
> If it still gets a signal and you can hook up a DVD player/ipad/whatever, film a news segment about the alien invasion and run that on a loop with the sound turned down. You could go real hammy since it would basically be a silent movie. You could shoot it on your phone and put FOUND FOOTAGE over it and no one would notice the quality. You could really have a great time with that.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hit some great sales this past weekend  
By far, my FAVE find is the child mannequin. I paid $10 but would have paid more, since I have been searching for this to complete my Witch Scene. (I am building a human cage and needed a small child to be held hostage inside). The Witch I am making will be stirring her cauldron and this little kid will be trapped in an adjacent brown "wooden" cage made from small PVC. --- I am using the wooden leg seen in this photo as the base of the cage--- I got the four legs for FREE. They are GORGEOUS! The bottom of each leg looks like an animal foot with big claws. These are about 20 inches tall.









I also picked up some pretty potion jars at Habitat for Humanity. $1 each... they are about 4-5 inches tall.

[








Also got FIVE brand new still in box battery operated pillar candles, that smell like vanilla... Paid $1 per candle. There are three that stand 4" and two at 6" tall. (similar to photo- these are not the actual candles)









Got this brand new, still in box wreath by David Shindler which had been pruchased from QVC. I paid $5, no clue what they retailed for though


----------



## Paint It Black

3pinkpoodles, Wow - great mannequin boy and price. I would be able to use everything you found actually. Your plans sound really fun.


----------



## moony_1

3pinkpoodles you got a great haul!!! I may have to call down to our local zellers because they are selling their store fixtures, and the thought o mannequins never crossed my mind!!!!


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Thanks PAINT IT BLACK! I am excited to get started on my vignette!



moony_1 said:


> 3pinkpoodles you got a great haul!!! I may have to call down to our local zellers because they are selling their store fixtures, and the thought o mannequins never crossed my mind!!!!


Mannequins are CREEPY- Remember that Twillight Zone episode with the department store mannequins coming to life after hours? oooooooHHHHH


----------



## gothiccaddy

My brother just got an exploded skull which we think is real, tons of medical equiptment, and a couple of helmets for his "army" this year. Oh the flea market is so much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## goofyjds72092

Do you have her necklace she has a necklace and she also had cauldron that stick she holds goes into and the cauldron fogged and she also talks I have her I got her brand new and that why I'm asking


----------



## hallorenescene

3pinkpoodles, not only is that mannequin awesome, but so is the price, they sell for a lot. i love how you are going to incorporate those animal looking legs into the cage legs. and your potion bottles are very nice looking too. you really did well.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

hallorenescene said:


> 3pinkpoodles, not only is that mannequin awesome, but so is the price, they sell for a lot. i love how you are going to incorporate those animal looking legs into the cage legs. and your potion bottles are very nice looking too. you really did well.


Thanks so much! I thought the price on the mannequin was GREAT! And I am hoping the cage will be the piece de resistance... that's fancy french for WOW WOW FACTOR 
lol


----------



## BlueFrog

gothiccaddy said:


> My brother just got an exploded skull which we think is real, tons of medical equiptment, and a couple of helmets for his "army" this year. Oh the flea market is so much fun!!!!!!!


PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!!! I would just about kill for a beauchene skull! Even the repros are super pricey. What medical equipment? C'mon you're killing me here!


----------



## SonofJoker

BlueFrog said:


> PICTURES PICTURES PICTURES!!! I would just about kill for a beauchene skull! Even the repros are super pricey. What medical equipment? C'mon you're killing me here!



Yes! I agree with Blue Frog! Pictures please! I'd love to see that skull!


----------



## osenator

got a fogger and a strobe light







and I built a new jumping Samara.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh, senator, you get that prop to pop up easier, you got a winner. that will startle many.


----------



## Guest

Pictures pictures pictures we need to see the pictures great find


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Pretty cool!! and you made it seem so easy.. 




osenator said:


> View attachment 120128
> 
> got a fogger and a strobe light
> View attachment 120129
> 
> and I built a new jumping Samara.


----------



## BlueFrog

I am forcing myself to stay away from a promising garage sale today because I have "more important" things to do. Pooey. I did pick up a sealed DVD "X-treme Haunted House Makeover" yesterday that, based on the Amazon reviews, sounds promising. For only $1 I didn't have much to lose. 

Hoping to sneak out to a few garage sales - physically located a lot closer to my house than the promising one - but overall I really do need to focus on de-acquiring things rather than buying additional ones. I still can hardly believe the big event is coming up so rapidly!


----------



## Paint It Black

BlueFrog said:


> I am forcing myself to stay away from a promising garage sale today because I have "more important" things to do. Pooey. I did pick up a sealed DVD "X-treme Haunted House Makeover" yesterday that, based on the Amazon reviews, sounds promising. For only $1 I didn't have much to lose.
> 
> Hoping to sneak out to a few garage sales - physically located a lot closer to my house than the promising one - but overall I really do need to focus on de-acquiring things rather than buying additional ones. I still can hardly believe the big event is coming up so rapidly!



Being in a decluttering mode sure puts a damper on our garage sale fun, doesn't it?  I tried for the 1 in and 1 out method, and that didn't work at all.


----------



## moony_1

Well today we were quite surprised! We came cross an add on Kijiji for a garage sale that had Halloween decorations. We were on te complete other side of town, but decided to take a chance! And head back to where we came from. We were glad we did! 
http://i.imgur.com/abwmW.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/4dJSd.jpg
We got everything above plus some unopened Halloween make up for 10$
I also got a bunch of derby leg Warner's and sock for a friend for 5$
http://i.imgur.com/SXea8.jpg
I got these fake breads at another one for 10$
I don't have a pic of it but with te large group of 10$ stuff we alsO got a "tattered" looking jolly roger flag  which is a great score for our pirate haunt this year! We were so happy with that score that we didn't bother heading back over the bridge again!


----------



## Paint It Black

Moony, That drive did pay off for you, big time. Looks like a lot of items you can use in a display. Way to go!


----------



## moony_1

Absolutely! We definitely lucked out and got some gems! The skellie in front actually "flies" like a ghost on a large string and makes moaning noises (can work without noise). Some great pirate items (one is a gemmy skull plaque...the batteries are dead so tonight we are changing them out to find out what he does)  I'm more than happy! And the fortune teller we can use some year that we do our carnival theme again  it was great! There are unopened napkins, pumpkin straws, and even a mini red strobe!


----------



## hallorenescene

moony, those are some cool items. i want the big black cat and the fortune teller. they are awesome


----------



## moony_1

Thanks he's great! The crystal ball even lights up! Wish we had him last year instead of trying to make our own! Haha


----------



## Penumbra

Got this thing today for FREE!!!


----------



## moony_1

That's awesome! And free! What do they do? Wiggle? Any sound?


----------



## Penumbra

The door swings open with screaming sounds. The eyes light up on all three as well.


----------



## moony_1

love it! great grab!


----------



## hallorenescene

pen, that is really cool. kinda different. how tall is it?


----------



## Guest

Moony those are some awesome finds!!!!

I have a car full of stuff I got today once I unload it I will have to get some photos on the thread. It was so hot here today I couldnt find motivation to fight the heat and unload the car.


----------



## BlueFrog

Paint It Black said:


> Being in a decluttering mode sure puts a damper on our garage sale fun, doesn't it?  I tried for the 1 in and 1 out method, and that didn't work at all.


It's been "one thing out, ten things in" for so long that reversing the flow is incredibly hard. Worse yet, I've pretty well only bought things I like so parting with them is even harder. The outrageous, record-setting heat hasn't been much of an incentive to deal with it either. OTOH, I am drowning in Halloween-related items and that part is no fun at all. I have tons of materials and no workspace, which is frustrating beyond words, especially as I watch the clock tick down.



moony_1 said:


> I got these fake breads at another one for 10$


Hand over the breads and no one gets hurt  Those are fantastic! I am sooo jealous. 



Mr. Gris said:


> It was so hot here today I couldnt find motivation to fight the heat and unload the car.


Right there with you. Despite my desperate need to declutter, a friend dragged me - entirely against my will, of course - to some thrift stores and a flea market after all. Of course I bought things  Waaay too hot and humid to bother unloading the car when we got home.


----------



## moony_1

Blue frog if u lived closer I'd offer some! Hehe who knows maybe my reaper will get some


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

ohhh Moony!! So worth it. Great finds.


----------



## frogkid11

Hi Hallorenescene, I hope I am not too late in asking this, but did you alter the pair of dolls pictured below from your post back in February? I just found the forum today and was puruising the site when I found your post and the pics of the dolls below. I have about 90 of these in my personal collection and was wondering if you would part with them? I have several of these that are not animated if you are looking for little children about this same size and wanted to add them in as a possible trade to "up the ante". I used mine in the Christmas window displays of my antique store and now set them up in other store windows to share the memories. Let me know if you would be willing to part with them as I would be very interested in acquiring them. thank you very much!! Frogkid


----------



## Guest

I suppose I should pony up at least one picture. Here is part of the weekend finds. I have two other large items at a friends house I will post later. I love the pumpkin and the little ghost. I think this may be my 6th fogger I have found this year but this is a nice one and came with juice. 










I also got a free wheel barrow that I gave a little Halloween touch for the display and then found a sinister pumpkin today while I was out and about.


----------



## moony_1

Gris those are all (as per usual) amazing finds! I love that little ghost!


----------



## sumrtym

moony_1 said:


> Gris those are all (as per usual) amazing finds! I love that little ghost!


You both might enjoy noting that ghost with pumpkin was a Halloween mold available at ceramic shops growing up. I know that it dates before 1992, and probably from sometime in the 80's. I remember because I painted one.


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> I suppose I should pony up at least one picture. Here is part of the weekend finds. I have two other large items at a friends house I will post later. I love the pumpkin and the little ghost. I think this may be my 6th fogger I have found this year but this is a nice one and came with juice.


OMG are you kidding me! That ghost is yet ANOTHER thing I've been wanting from my childhood! Ours use to light up. I've seen a couple on ebay, but with shipping, was overpriced. What did you pay for it, like 75 cents? lol


----------



## Guest

Missmandy was your ghost also ceramic? He does light up and is indeed older


----------



## Minshe

Mr. Gris--what secret Halloween mojo do you have that you find these things--I find nothing Halloween at sales--you must live in Halloween heaven! congrats on more great finds!


----------



## Guest

Well thank you for the kind words. I think there are alot of people in my town that have Halloween but they do not go all out. Looking at the stuff I brought home this weekend I basically found one piece at a time one sale at a time. Most homes have a pumpkin and a strand of lights or a ceramic this or that. I see alot of Halloween items while I am out and about but I of course only buy the items that appeal to me. 

I am still waiting for my friend to deliver the two other items I found this weekend as they were too big for my car  When I get them I will post them up on here.


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> Missmandy was your ghost also ceramic? He does light up and is indeed older


Yup, he was ceramic. You're one lucky bugger!


----------



## BiggieShawty

frogkid11 said:


> Hi Hallorenescene, I hope I am not too late in asking this, but did you alter the pair of dolls pictured below from your post back in February? I just found the forum today and was puruising the site when I found your post and the pics of the dolls below. I have about 90 of these in my personal collection and was wondering if you would part with them? I have several of these that are not animated if you are looking for little children about this same size and wanted to add them in as a possible trade to "up the ante". I used mine in the Christmas window displays of my antique store and now set them up in other store windows to share the memories. Let me know if you would be willing to part with them as I would be very interested in acquiring them. thank you very much!! Frogkid


My mom made one of the ghost things when I was a kid! I was just asking her this weekend what happened to it. It dates to late 70's or early 80's. That is when she made ours. I so wish she still had it!


----------



## sumrtym

Lighting up on that ceramic ghost holding pumpkin depends on if the store or yourself carved out the jack-o-lantern when it was in greenware so that a light would shine through or not. Some did, some did not. Mine is one that did not.


----------



## JNLannualhauntedhouse

Halloween is creeping up soon!
My favorite things to buy at Yard Sales are mirrors! You can never have too many mirrors in a Haunted Tunnel! This year I picked up a gorgeous old looking framed mirror for 20 bucks (well worth it). We are going to stain the wood frame Cherry and set it up in the tunnel!


----------



## midnightterror

I








I got this mannequin head and Viking helmet (made of all hammered metal except the plastic horns) for $6.00! Now what to do, what to do...??!!


----------



## sumrtym

midnightterror said:


> I
> View attachment 120628
> 
> 
> I got this mannequin head and Viking helmet (made of all hammered metal except the plastic horns) for $6.00! Now what to do, what to do...??!!


Wear it Halloween shopping of course! If anyone questions you, ask why they're attacking you for wearing your ethnic clothing....


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Mr. Gris said:


> I suppose I should pony up at least one picture. Here is part of the weekend finds. I have two other large items at a friends house I will post later. I love the pumpkin and the little ghost. I think this may be my 6th fogger I have found this year but this is a nice one and came with juice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also got a free wheel barrow that I gave a little Halloween touch for the display and then found a sinister pumpkin today while I was out and about.



Oh Gris!! I love that sinister pumpkin. You are right about having the same taste in decorations.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i like the cat candle holder, and i got a kick out of the wheelbarrel riding pumpkin. of course, everything was nice. 
midnight, 2 great buys. i'm always on the look out for mannequins and helmets. they really look cool together.
sum, graet idea, wear the helmet and carry the head. lol. make sure you have a friend along that can take pictures with his cell phone, and post it here.
frogkid, i really love my dolls, so no, i don't want to sell. i would however really like to see your display. i love dolls as much as halloween. do you collect any other kind of dolls?


----------



## Guest

I scored a good one! I have been wanting this bat ever since Costco sold them years back. Low and Behold he is finally in my collection for 5.00!!!!!! I love when a yard sale produces something this cool!


----------



## MissMandy

Oh wow! That has got to be the creepiest bat I've ever seen! Another great score, Gris.


----------



## osenator

Mr Gris, THAT is a great score!!! Man, I love it!!!!!!! Never seen it before this prop!


----------



## moony_1

Gris that bat is one helluva creeper! Looks like the hell spawn of a werewolf and a bat. Yuck. Wonderful!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love the yard sale finds <3 this is great enjoying the postings


----------



## BR1MSTON3

midnightterror said:


> I
> View attachment 120628
> 
> 
> I got this mannequin head and Viking helmet (made of all hammered metal except the plastic horns) for $6.00! Now what to do, what to do...??!!


Send it to me!


----------



## Guest

Oh this is the creepiest bat he really gives me the vibe he is going to come to life!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, i love bats. that is an awesome score. he is very scary


----------



## Stringy_Jack

This is not Halloween related but is such a cool find and a drop dead good deal I just have to show it off. I picked up the telescope at one of my local thrift stores (Savers) for $8! It's called a astroscan and what it is, is a 4" clean aperture rich field (wide field of view) telescope that produce stunning views of the night sky. It sales for $250 new with one eyepiece (This one had none) but, to get the scope alone for $8 dollars was a steal!! I do have five eyepieces for my 6" scope so now I have two scopes, a 6" Newtonian and a nice little 4" rich field scope....I'm a happy little backyard astronomer! 

BTW yes I know it looks like a bong...at least that's what I've been told because I would not know  so I don't point it straight up.


----------



## matrixmom

Anybody know more about these? Found these at a St Vincents De paul Thrift. They are are so cute! They are gypsy -like witches. Looks like they are made in Japan (?) (not much made there anymore)


----------



## matrixmom

Alos found some cheap votives....50 cents each got 6


----------



## Lisaloo

Those mugs are adorable! All I know is that a kitchen witch is a pretty old European and Norwegian custom. To have one in your kitchen keeps bad spirits away and prevents all sorts of cooking disasters. I've usually seen them in kitchens as actual dolls, but I love the mugs! Too cute. I don't know anything much about about the maker however.


----------



## MissMandy

Those mugs are awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene

stringy, i think that is an awesome buy. i would stand out on my flat roof and look at the night sky
oh my gosh matrix, those are very cute. i have 2 kitchen witch dolls. one i made. well, let's hope they bring you luck. have you tried googleing the maker? the votives are cute too.


----------



## Guest

Did I mention I love yard sales? Today was a fun day of finds from vintage ornaments to a few things for the yard. I love this old Town and Country Wagon by Radio Flyer I got. Its a classic and will look great with some hay and lighted jack O's in the yard for Halloween. Plus I found a couple plastic friends today for...that other Holiday.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr Gris, I am in love with your massive bat and now you follow up with these? Wowza! I planned to have my child mannequins pulling a Radio Flyer full of candy a few years back, but never got everything in place in time.

_____________________________________

My day was spent waiting in line at a promising estate sale. My greatest non-human find (explanation about the human aspect here) was a trio of 4' funeral candleholders from a church. They are similar in style to this set of four on eBay but are clearly even older, solid brass & iron, and sport stylized crosses with an almost fleur-de-lis aspect along the top edges. Some kind of insert to hold the candles may be missing from mine, but given that I didn't pay anything remotely like the asking price for that set, I'm perfectly happy with them as they are.

Also in keeping with this year's unintentional prop theme, given their weight and shape they would make outstanding defensive weapons should I ever find myself in a dark alley. For that matter, they'd make excellent offensive weapons. Perhaps I should take up superheroine-ing? I could be "The Halloween Avenger" and use a variety of heavy props to take out evildoers. Too bad the sight of me wearing spandex would send the criminals fleeing for their lives - the ones that weren't paralyzed with laughter, that is. Guess I'd better stick to haunting


----------



## moonwitchkitty

ack it Burns, the horror the horror


----------



## Guest

moonwitchkitty said:


> ack it Burns, the horror the horror


I could repaint the shepard boy to be holding hell hounds and Frosty could be repainted as a Frankenfrosty!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

hahah even better


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Excited because tomorrow is a CITY WIDE garage sale that comes once a year... I'll post what I come home with- I've go a good feeling! http://santaclaraca.gov/index.aspx?page=1499


----------



## hallorenescene

burn it does gris, because i want that shepard. dang, it's been dry here lately. not a blow mold to be found. nice score
blue frog, you got some nice scores too


----------



## matrixmom

Lisaloo said:


> Those mugs are adorable! All I know is that a kitchen witch is a pretty old European and Norwegian custom. To have one in your kitchen keeps bad spirits away and prevents all sorts of cooking disasters. I've usually seen them in kitchens as actual dolls, but I love the mugs! Too cute. I don't know anything much about about the maker however.


Well my luck is going to change now! No more cooking disasters (and believe me I got a million of them...)


----------



## msgatorslayer

3pinkpoodles said:


> Excited because tomorrow is a CITY WIDE garage sale that comes once a year... I'll post what I come home with- I've go a good feeling! http://santaclaraca.gov/index.aspx?page=1499


City wide? How lucky you are! I'd love to shop there.

We have a subdivision garage sale weekend once a year that I love attending.


----------



## jenscats5

Saw an ad yesterday on Craigslist for a big Halloween yard sale....ended up to be a fellow haunter - very nice young man who's display I've visited in the past. We had a nice chat and I told him about this forum - I hope he joins!

For $60 I got 2 trash bags full of plastic pumpkin pails (at least 15 of them) for my pumpkin patch...

Plus I got this coffin prop (from Spirit)......and I can now use the lid (which folds up) as a template for future coffins....










And I've gone over to the Dark Side!! Got these two inflatables as well:


----------



## hallorenescene

jens, nice find on the pumpkin pails. and although i'm not a big fan of inflatables, there are some i like, and yes, i do have a few too.


----------



## jenscats5

hallorenescene said:


> jens, nice find on the pumpkin pails. and although i'm not a big fan of inflatables, there are some i like, and yes, i do have a few too.


I do like some of them myself - these are my first.....I love cats, so had to have the cat one and thought the pumpkin one would work for my pumpkin patch.....


----------



## MissMandy

Great score Jen!


----------



## chinclub

I found this great statue at Goodwill for $7. I think it will go great in the haunted mansion room of my haunted house.


----------



## amrobin2004

*Thrift Store find*

I found this little guy today for 5.95. He has wood legs so he stands up on his own. I'm going to make him a zombie child.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

ChinClub- I LOVE the bust! Great find!

THE VERY BEST PART ABOUT TODAY while hitting the sales? I met Brent, from DC Cemetery (a very famous yard haunt here in California). He was just sitting in the garage making some cool pneumatic props! That was pretty fun- I feel like I met a celebrity 


@MSGATOR : The SF Bay Area has so many city wide garage sales- I am really luck to have great access to bunches of them all at once.

Went out today- and while we did find some great stuff, not as good as I was hoping for.

Hauled in some ivy garlands for draping over tombstones, a cool jack o lantern, an ax (plastic), several reaper type and witch costumes to dress my props, a billy bass fish for $3 (though am absolutely clueless what the heck I am supposed to do with him), and a neat wall candle holder for my witches scene.

Pix coming soon.

















Creepy doll will be held by one of the caged children I am building. The wooden key will be painted, and hung near that cage.


----------



## hallorenescene

jens, they have a blow mold of that pumkin one. i want to score that one real bad. so cute
chin, that will look great in a haunted mansion. sounds great
amrobin, cute guy, he makes me think of tot sam. 
poodles, i'm loving that black dress with those lacy sleeves

i went to a sale today and picked these up for nothing


----------



## MissMandy

Omg hallo, those are awesome!

I just got these today. Not nearly as good a deal as Gris always gets, but for me...it was good. I'm quite happy to add these fellas to my collection


----------



## frogkid11

chinclub said:


> I found this great statue at Goodwill for $7. I think it will go great in the haunted mansion room of my haunted house.


OMG!!!!! She is absolutely spookarific !! I love collecting these plaster/chalk busts to use at Halloween. Sometimes I leave them just as they are and sometime I put simply mardi gras style masks over their eyes with hats on their heads - depending on my mood for that year. GREAT FIND and WONDERFUL price !!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

missmandy, you are wrong, those 2 blow molds are very cool. as cool as some of gris's. 
jen's there is the blow mold i was talking about. i love it. and that totem pole is so different. don't you wonder sometiomes where they get their ideas.


----------



## 3pinkpoodles

Hallorenescene I LOVE those vintage cut-outs!!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

missmandy i love your find.. I hit up some yard sales to day aswell all i found though was cake pans and cookie cutters..


----------



## Guest

You all did amazing! Hallo the die cuts are amazing and 3pp you made out great. miss Mandy I adore those 2 Blow molds. I have always thought that cat was the mascot blow mold for Halloween. His eyes are so mischievous!


----------



## MissMandy

hallorenescene said:


> missmandy, you are wrong, those 2 blow molds are very cool. as cool as some of gris's.
> jen's there is the blow mold i was talking about. i love it. and that totem pole is so different. don't you wonder sometiomes where they get their ideas.


Well, I was meaning price wise it's not as good as what Gris finds lol. I know these are cool! 



moonwitchkitty said:


> missmandy i love your find.. I hit up some yard sales to day aswell all i found though was cake pans and cookie cutters..


Thanks, moon. You should post pix of what you found 



Mr. Gris said:


> miss Mandy I adore those 2 Blow molds. I have always thought that cat was the mascot blow mold for Halloween. His eyes are so mischievous!


They are mischievous, aren't they? I absolutely adore them. Hubby picked them up for me (was a craigslist deal) on his way to the race track. Once he made the deal, he texted me saying, "This thing is freakin big" I simply replied back, "That's what she said!" I had to wait all day for him to get home to see them in person  It was torture!


----------



## Lisaloo

Wow, Hallorenescene! So many of those cut outs take me right back to my childhood! I'm going to start a search for that witch, I must have one!


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, just catching up with everyone's finds. That black lacy dress is perfect - think Morticia Addams. Also like the doll and key for the witch scene. 
The bust of a woman is very haunted-house-like. Better than the props you find. 
Love the vintage die-cuts.
And of course, the blowmolds are great - and in great condition too.

I was able to find a string of led ghost lights and a Venitian mask. I'll try to get a photo later.


----------



## mandythered

Awesome on the dental stuff. My husband and I do sfx makeup so these are pretty neat to us in the realm of teeth casting. The speculum however.... extremely scary lol.


----------



## moony_1

Ahh! I shouldn't have come here today! We didn't get out to any sales this weekend, because our local street festival was taking place. An next weekend we won't be in town, so the weekend after I hope I'll find some good deals! I do get to pick up my Costco skellies while we are out of town though so I guess that will make up for the no sales  

Amazing finds everyone!!! Loving the blow molds! Love that wonderful bust! The child with the pantyhose head would make a marvelous "Sam" figure too! Gris, I love the radio flyer! Classic! 
And those cut outs-for NOTHING? You people found some wicked deals!


----------



## moony_1

Ahh! I shouldn't have come here today! We didn't get out to any sales this weekend, because our local street festival was taking place. An next weekend we won't be in town, so the weekend after I hope I'll find some good deals! I do get to pick up my Costco skellies while we are out of town though so I guess that will make up for the no sales  

Amazing finds everyone!!! Loving the blow molds! Love that wonderful bust! The child with the pantyhose head would make a marvelous "Sam" figure too! Gris, I love the radio flyer! Classic! 
And those cut outs-for NOTHING? You people found some wicked deals!


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks everyone, i like them a lot too.


----------



## kittyvibe

jenscats and missmandy, your killing me! Love those latest buys!


hallorenescene, those cutouts are amazing!


----------



## Paint It Black

Here's the Venetian mask I found over the weekend at a yard sale. I think it looks kind of piratey (my theme this year).









Also found my new little buddy, a tiny Halloween troll that now sits on top of my monitor.


----------



## MissMandy

Paint It Black said:


> Here's the Venetian mask I found over the weekend at a yard sale. I think it looks kind of piratey (my theme this year).
> 
> View attachment 121926
> 
> 
> Also found my new little buddy, a tiny Halloween troll that now sits on top of my monitor.
> 
> View attachment 121927


That mask is a unique find. And awwww, I miss the Halloween trolls that I use to have  I had the one dressed like a pumpkin and the witch one


----------



## Paint It Black

MissMandy said:


> That mask is a unique find. And awwww, I miss the Halloween trolls that I use to have  I had the one dressed like a pumpkin and the witch one


 I still have two of my trolls from childhood: an astronaut and batman.


----------



## MissMandy

Paint It Black said:


> I still have two of my trolls from childhood: an astronaut and batman.


That's awesome! I only wish I still had some of my childhood things


----------



## Guest

Craigslist score!!!!! Finally got this wicked Telco Vampire and a Gemmy Wolfman today for cheap on Clist!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Gris, Those two are great. I was just looking at the Telco vampire on ebay, but I didn't bid on it. The werewolf is awesome. I've never seen him before.


----------



## Penumbra

Cool find Mr.G! 
I found a few things today too! The whole haul was $5.00!


----------



## MissMandy

Good deal, Penumbra!

That wolfman makes me giggle


----------



## hallorenescene

paint, that mask is fabulous. and ahhh, i love trolls. i use to have quite a few. i had a zorror one, or a bandit, or something
thanks kittyvibe
gris, those are very cute. i love the comical face of the werewolf. 
pen, some cool items for a good price. sweet


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Mr. Gris that is amazing. you have a good eye on were the good stuff is at.


----------



## Guest

Pen that is a great haul I dont think I have seen the autopsy sign before. I like the lantern too I made one last year a bit simular to that.


----------



## chinclub

Those are all great finds!!


----------



## goofyjds72092

Well this past weekend I was at friends sale she had told me about Halloween stuff she previous to this sale and finally she had put and I had gotten skellington in a bag one from big lots from last year that usually 15 dollars where since I'm a good friend to her I get stuff for nothing I was happy to get that I have been looking for one that was cheap and now have another I cannot wait to use it


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980

nice haul Pen!


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, nice to have friends, huh? that's great she gave that to you.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

this is what i found around my house not too bad i love to bake


----------



## hallorenescene

moon, i love to bake too. i'm always looking for cutters and cake pans and fun stuff. i love what you have up there posted. the other day we were going to bake sugar cookies, and the grandkids wanted to do ghosts cutouts, would you believe even though i have a huge drawer of cutters, we didn't have a ghost. go figure. so i told my daughter we needed a ghost cutter. so we went garage saling, and darn if there wasn't a bag of about 6 cutters, [only one of which i already had] and there was a ghost. i paid $1.50 for that bag.


----------



## Haunted Nana

Paint It Black said:


> Here's the Venetian mask I found over the weekend at a yard sale. I think it looks kind of piratey (my theme this year).
> 
> View attachment 121926
> 
> 
> Also found my new little buddy, a tiny Halloween troll that now sits on top of my monitor.
> 
> View attachment 121927


I loved Trolls as a Kid hmm come to think of it I still do.LOL Your new little buddy is cute but needs a Name. LOL


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

Penumbra said:


> Found these guys at a garage sale today. One rolls forward singing a happy tune, before stopping, opening a toothy mouth and growling at you! The other is stationary but still opens up a hideous mouth with growling and chewing noises. (they where $4 each.)


I want it gimme gimme gimme!!!! Your so lucky I can't find this prop anywhere.......  

If you ever consider selling one of them I would be willing to pay top dollar!


----------



## moonwitchkitty

hallorenescene said:


> moon, i love to bake too. i'm always looking for cutters and cake pans and fun stuff. i love what you have up there posted. the other day we were going to bake sugar cookies, and the grandkids wanted to do ghosts cutouts, would you believe even though i have a huge drawer of cutters, we didn't have a ghost. go figure. so i told my daughter we needed a ghost cutter. so we went garage saling, and darn if there wasn't a bag of about 6 cutters, [only one of which i already had] and there was a ghost. i paid $1.50 for that bag.


that is awesome  i finally got my coffin cookie cutter and a Frankenstein cookie cutter. my kiddos thought that i was insane because i was cackling.


----------



## m_binion

Found this last night at a yard sale that was open and setting up. I remember seeing these in Walmart years back but I'm not sure how many years ago, maybe 10.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh moon, i don't think i have either of those. 2 more to be looking out for. i do think i have a frankie head cookie cutter.
m_binion, that is an older blowmold, man he is cool. i've never seen one in person though. cute saying, maybe it refers to a lawyer. lol.


----------



## frogkid11

Starting off the weekend with some fantastic finds yesterday!! These two pictures are exactly the way I like to decorate for Halloween (minus the plain frames, but I have plenty of spares that are much more ornate to take the place of these plain wooden frames). These ladies are huge - they are 2 feet high and 19 inches wide. My idea is to build a story of a young and beautiful woman who was the envy of all men but then left at the altar and died at home a lonely and angry old woman. These pictures will be covered in cobwebs showing the irony between her youthful beauty captured in the photos but decayed life as they were neglected over time. The perfect part is that they were only $8.00 a piece at Goodwill !!!!!!! My third find is this Victorianesque bust (I absolutely love busts) that I have already painted white. It was an awful burgundy color with gold highlights and was screaming for a repaint. Her eyes are haunting but I'm toying with the thought of taking clay and making her eyes just two round balls lacking any detail so she appears zombie-ish, and then I'll repaint her again to make them blend in. She was a whopping $5.00 !!!!! YAY!!!! What a great start to a weekend of "haunt hunting"!!!! Good luck to everyone scouring thrift stores and sales this weekend!


----------



## Paint It Black

frogkid, those portraits and the bust are great. that is exactly how I like to decorate.


----------



## MissMandy

m_binion said:


> Found this last night at a yard sale that was open and setting up. I remember seeing these in Walmart years back but I'm not sure how many years ago, maybe 10.
> View attachment 122591


Ohh nice blow mold! Looks like it's in great condition too


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Penumbra said:


> Cool find Mr.G!
> I found a few things today too! The whole haul was $5.00!


*Such awesome finds. Im so jealous.*


----------



## Paint It Black

Yay for my husband finding these on Craigslist and driving with me to get them!


----------



## Lisaloo

Love those pictures, Frog.


----------



## hallorenescene

frogkid, i love your paintings, and you can have playing in the background....Delta Dawn, by Helen Ready. i love that song. very sad
paint it black, you are so lucky, i need another ghost for my display this year, and he would do nicely.


----------



## Guest

You guys are knocking it out of the park!! What cool finds! Ok so no Halloween to speak to persay but....if you like McFarlane Spawn Figures then your gonna like todays find while out yard saling. I got a whole grip of figures including the huge Spawn Wings Of Redemption Figure.


----------



## hallorenescene

well gris, this is one time you scored big i'm sure, but i can't say these are my kinda thing. i'm glad for you though. ha, i bet your kids when they get a little older will want to play with these. are you going to let them? i have all my old barbies and my daughter and her friends always thought i was so mean because i wouldn't let them play with them.


----------



## Kelloween

Nice find..I love McFarlane from wayyyyy back, ......this was like 17 years ago..my son was 7 and my sister and I made his costume (a first) he was proud anyway..lol..guess who??..


----------



## Guest

Kelloween love the costume! Here's todays find!


----------



## Kelloween

Gris..where the heck you find all this stuff??? NICE!


----------



## Guest

It is not so much where I find it but where am I going to put it. I just took inventory and other than a few key pieces I know I'm getting soon I am almost done collecting For the year. It is not so much a storage issue but an issue of how am I going to get it all out in time.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> well gris, this is one time you scored big i'm sure, but i can't say these are my kinda thing. i'm glad for you though. ha, i bet your kids when they get a little older will want to play with these. are you going to let them? i have all my old barbies and my daughter and her friends always thought i was so mean because i wouldn't let them play with them.


I recently pulled out my Barbie swimming pool for a 4 year old to play with and nearly fainted when I saw it was already 40 years old! I watched that kid like a hawk around it...LOL!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, for once i can say...nice find, and not feel jealous, i to have that one. it is a really nice one.
deadna, cool, i know the feeling. once in awhile if my daughter was real good, i would let her pick a barbie and hold and look at it, but i watched her like a hawk. a pool you could ruin real quick


----------



## MissMandy

Mr. Gris said:


> It is not so much where I find it but where am I going to put it. I just took inventory and other than a few key pieces I know I'm getting soon I am almost done collecting For the year. It is not so much a storage issue but an issue of how am I going to get it all out in time.


You need a crew lol


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> frogkid, i love your paintings, and you can have playing in the background....Delta Dawn, by Helen Ready. i love that song. very sad
> paint it black, you are so lucky, i need another ghost for my display this year, and he would do nicely.


Great song! Another creepy one is "the end of the world"
by skeeter Davis is another wonderful haunting song  one of my favorites!


----------



## Paint It Black

Garage saling around here yesterday was almost a bust. All I found was a string of mini halloween lights for 50 cents.. And not even LED, lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

or a few days off from work, we always take a few days off in Halloween. so many goodies so little time


----------



## grimreaper1962

Here is what I found at St. Vinnie's Friday near the camp ground. Mostly blow molds.Lots of pumpkins, a stack of skulls, a small ghost, a flaming pumpkin which has lights and a small muffin fan with fabric inside just like the flaming cauldrons. Also a witch that is over 4 feet tall. I strapped her in the passenger seat in my van on the way to the storage locker. The candy cane in the one picture is just for size reference. All of this cost just $50.00:
























































The last pic shows how jammed my storage locker is getting.


----------



## MissMandy

*sigh* so not fair how y'all get these awesome deals on blow molds lol. Great score, grim!


----------



## chinclub

Wow, great finds!


----------



## hallorenescene

$50.00 is a steal on all those blow molds. there's a few there i would love to have. so is this going to be your blow mold retreat?


----------



## grimreaper1962

hallorenescene said:


> $50.00 is a steal on all those blow molds. there's a few there i would love to have. so is this going to be your blow mold retreat?


Don't know hallorenescene. But whenever I get to the thrift stores they are there or great deals on craigslist. Now maybe over the winter I can try my hand at repainting or re-purposing them but I know I will never be as good as some individuals in here who shall remain nameless. You guys know who you are!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

[The last pic shows how jammed my storage locker is getting.
View attachment 123189
[/QUOTE]

Plenty of room


----------



## hallorenescene

grimreaper1962 said:


> Don't know hallorenescene. But whenever I get to the thrift stores they are there or great deals on craigslist. Now maybe over the winter I can try my hand at repainting or re-purposing them but I know I will never be as good as some individuals in here who shall remain nameless. You guys know who you are!!!


gris, hilda, hermey to name a few. i wish i had their luck. but still, some luck is better than no luck.


----------



## Guest

GrimR those are some great decorations you got. Heck you have lots of room in there HAHAHA. 

I went out to pick up my wife a nice Birthday cake this morning and look who I saw from the road at a sale. I wasnt even going to yard sale this morning but this little guy forced me to.


----------



## Paint It Black

Oh, the little pumpkin guy is so cute Gris. I think I would have spied him out as well. Something about that orange sure grabs my attention, lol.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

so cute


----------



## ChrisW

Picked up a LARGE plasma ball at the thrift store today. It has a switch so it responds/pulsates to noise or music. You can never have too many plasma balls!

Mr.Gris, those guys seem to find YOU! Makes you wonder if there isn't some blow-mold telepathy involved...doesn't it?


----------



## hallorenescene

cris, plasma balls are very cool. i love them. the bigger the better, but any size will do
gris, i drag out my blow mold pictures, yep, i have him. so now i can say whole heartedly, nice find gris


----------



## Guest

Chris I had a couple plasma balls years ago. I wish I had them still they were so cool and you just dont see them much in my area anymore.


----------



## Saki.Girl

my salvation army finds of the day haha love that place 

love this 









not sure what the glass thing is to the far right but was cool and i know i can figure out something cool out of it 









going to paint up the lanterns for my out side display


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Im sooooo tired!! My air conditioning went out, so I spent the night tossing and turning and swimming in my own sweat. GROSSSS!!! I was able to crawl to a sale and find these little guys for my 20 month old daughter. I think she will have a blast dancing with them. All three for $8 bucks.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

you guys have the best finds  LUCKY!!


----------



## Guest

Chocolatechip1979 said:


> Im sooooo tired!! My air conditioning went out, so I spent the night tossing and turning and swimming in my own sweat. GROSSSS!!! I was able to crawl to a sale and find these little guys for my 20 month old daughter. I think she will have a blast dancing with them. All three for $8 bucks.
> 
> View attachment 124516
> View attachment 124517


Chocalate these are worth good money FYI not so much wolfman but the skele is good cash! Nice find thats awesome!


----------



## Guest

Saki.Girl said:


> my salvation army finds of the day haha love that place
> 
> love this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what the glass thing is to the far right but was cool and i know i can figure out something cool out of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to paint up the lanterns for my out side display


I love this skull stack made by Trendmasters!


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, i love blow molds. your skeleton stack is wonderful. and i think that thing your not sure what it is, would be the top part of an outdoor light that is on a post in the yard
chocolate, those guys are cute. and i like the wolf the best.

oh, gris, i guess if it's a trendmaster it's not a blow mold. i love it


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Mr. Gris said:


> Chocalate these are worth good money FYI not so much wolfman but the skele is good cash! Nice find thats awesome!


Really!! I had no clue they were worth money. It's amazing what's considered a hot item Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I just got a brand new sealed in the box 1000W fog chiller off kijiji for 30$.
Not bad it's like getting it 50% off lol!


----------



## blackfog

saki nice finds I never find any blow molds
Chocolatechip1979 don't you love when that happens
Mr. Gris I don't know how you do it but blow molds just seem to find their way to you....unreal

I picked these up yesterday at GoodwillI I was so excited I couldn't pick them up any faster lol....they just had costumes out
was gonna paint the cat but decided to leave it as is with the perfect light will look creepy enough


























got this dress at Ross for my 2010 party and it matches the hat perfectly


----------



## hallorenescene

black, i wouldn't paint the cat either. that is a nice find. and i love love the dress, and that hat not only matches the dress, but it sets it off.


----------



## moony_1

Well todraw as the third week in a row I didn't get to go to any sales. I was volunteer face painting for a local jewelry store's "yard sale" where they were clearing out stock (fifty percent of with a donation to the food bank). I did score a sweet deal though! Because I love Halloween, they gave me one of their 2011 Swarovski bears! Yeah, it's "old" (last years stick) but its still brand new never out of the box! 
Sorry for the crappy nail polish job haha 

http://i.imgur.com/NjulW.jpg

I was thrilled with the little guy! (considering I had volunteered I think it's a pretty good score!)


----------



## hallorenescene

that is very cool moony. i painted faces at out local haunt one year. and after that i painted faces for a fund raiser for a child born with heart defects. and i painted faces for customers when i worked at target. i love doing it. and i'd say that is a very nice showing of appreciation. very cute little guy


----------



## moony_1

I love face painting  the kids LOVE it and today was slow so the parents were happy to not have to wait in line  they were even happier to realize it was free, and as one mom said "oh wow! This isn't just a "rainbow on the cheek" pairing!" haha made my day! I even ha a little treasure chest for the kids to pick a toy from I loved it!!!


----------



## moony_1

I love that dress and hat and cat blue frog!!! Great finds!


----------



## BlueFrog

moony_1 said:


> I love that dress and hat and cat blue frog!!! Great finds!


Psst... credit for those awesome finds (love love LOVE that cat) go to blackfog, not bluefrog 

__________________________________________________________________________________________

Today was amazing for me. I found four blow molds for "other" holidays super cheap, but it was my mom who made the blow mold finds of the day: Empire cat on pumpkin in amazing condition for $5, and the spooky candle for $2! I've been wanting that candle forever, now all it needs is a mate.

At the estate sale where I found the other holiday things, I turned up a box of 12 acrylic prosthetic eyeballs still in their original box, some uncommon optical aids, and then an incredibly generous fellow shopper gave me a handful of eyecharts circa 1945 from a huge stack she'd just bought. I tried to pay her but she would have none of it. So sweet. 

I also made a couple of fortuitous BIN purchases on eBay but I'm still trying to process just how amazing so those stories will wait for another time. I'm returning to an estate sale tomorrow morning in the hopes of snagging something I saw today for nearly half off. I liked it a lot and thought the price was fair but banked on an antique that was still hanging around at 1p.m. to still be available on day 2. The company confirmed it hadn't sold by close of business today so heaven help the person who tries to get between me and it at opening tomorrow....


----------



## hallorenescene

when i did it for the local haunt, it was a quarter. when i did it for the charity event, it was $1.00. when i did it for target, it was free for the customers, but i was on the clock at target. i love doing it too. i've made a scrapbook for kids to look at and pick a face. i paint their faces up for my haunt too. i prefer my acters to have their faces painted as to masks. never fails though, when i get a new haunter, they come with a cool mask and are determined they are going to wear it. next year they opt for a face paint. masks are cool, but they are hot, cumbersome, hard to breathe in, and impair the vision.
blue frog, nice score on those blow molds.


----------



## moony_1

BlueFrog said:


> Psst... credit for those awesome finds (love love LOVE that cat) go to blackfog, not bluefrog
> 
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Bahahaha sorry  all you amphibious haunters have me in a tizzy  haha my apologies to you both lol


----------



## BlueFrog

moony_1 said:


> Bahahaha sorry  all you amphibious haunters have me in a tizzy  haha my apologies to you both lol


Just don't want to take credit for someone else's finds. I'll happily take their finds, just not the credit  

Speaking of which: *Blackfog*, I strongly suspect your cat is a copy of the work of a ceramicist named Kay Finch. I want to say the original model's name was Ambrosia but don't quote me on that. Kay's works tended to be colored in a ... fanciful ... manner but were usually well-sculpted, especially the larger figures like that one. 

Now for my purchase of the day: a late 1800's portable Bible stand. I almost had to fend off an old lady for it but she wanted a really beautiful little marble-top table just a little more, so she zigged, I zagged, and we both walked away happy  I also snagged an amazing silverplate frame that I didn't expect would be halfprice today because it was tagged "Price determined by the owner." I can't for the life of me decide whether it's genuinely antique, a vintage piece trying to look older than it is, or an exceptionally well done modern reproduction. I'm guessing it's in the middle category but regardless of its actual age, it is exceptional. I'll try to get pictures later tonight after I sneak it in the house.


----------



## Guest

Bluefrog as always your finds are devine. Your items always have class with a morbid twist. You have an eye for the macabre and outstanding.


----------



## BlueFrog

Mr. Gris said:


> Bluefrog as always your finds are devine. Your items always have class with a morbid twist. You have an eye for the macabre and outstanding.


:sniffles: I'm going to be on Cloud 9 all day after that comment, Mr. Gris!


----------



## hallorenescene

get ready blue frog to stay on that cloud. i ditto what gris said


----------



## goofyjds72092

I havent been on for awhile and posting find well last Monday I found lamps I tried to buy Friday before from a thrift stor but since there was no tag no sell so on monday I went back and got them after they out them back out there spoky looking lamp posts lamps with yellow glass they looked like they one on brick pillars from cause of adaptor on bottom that are square and not round like a normal lamp post lamp but all the glass but 1 is cracked but if you out I the back no1 will notice there were a steal at 2.90 a lamp they both work and also the old bulbs in them still work I don't know where to put them but I know they will look good in my diplay if you have any advice on where to put them let me know


----------



## blackfog

moony no worries.....frog fog looks almost the same at a quick glance lol.

BlueFrog thanks I did research Kay Finch and it does resemble some of her work......would have been awesome if it were. Strangely there is nothing at all on the bottom of the cat, no initals nothing. By the way you do always find the most interesting items.


----------



## IshWitch

Saki.Girl said:


> my salvation army finds of the day haha love that place
> 
> not sure what the glass thing is to the far right but was cool and i know i can figure out something cool out of it


That isn't a lamp cover, it is a display case. Might even be a terrarium if the bottom and sides are sealed. Would look great with a glowing something in it, a severed head or hand, a skeleton fairy landscape.
Love it! Am jealous!


----------



## moony_1

blackfog said:


> moony no worries.....frog fog looks almost the same at a quick glance lol.
> 
> BlueFrog thanks I did research Kay Finch and it does resemble some of her work......would have been awesome if it were. Strangely there is nothing at all on the bottom of the cat, no initals nothing. By the way you do always find the most interesting items.


Yep! And well...I'm more than sleepy these past few weeks so I'm not surprised I missed it lol. But you both have marvelous finds it seems so the compliments can go to both of you! Haha superb grabs! I want that dress for a fall gala we attend for the cancer society! Haha it's gorgeous!


----------



## moony_1

hallorenescene said:


> get readyb blue frog to stay on that cloud. i ditto what gris said


I have to put my thirds in!! Your finds are truly unique! I would love to have a browse through your collection! When I was at my parents place a couple weekends ago, my mom showed me her casting of her teeth she had done and I told her I may be stealing it lol! She thought I was nuts at first and then said "Halloween?" haha yep! Dead on mother!


----------



## moony_1

Oh! And this morning I went to take the recycling out, and in my mailbox a neighbor had poked a backlight for me! It's about two feet long (didn't really fit in the mailbox haha) and the tube style ones. Plugged it in and works great! I messages her on fb to ask what she wanted for it and to thank her and she said nothing! So I'm making her some bread to bring by today. At least give her something for it! Was so happy! My first "great pumpkin" drop off haha


----------



## BlueFrog

Words can't fully express my appreciation for all the compliments coming from people who are not only fellow haunters, but fellow hunters. As much as I haunt for my own pleasure, lately I've been wondering whether all the time spent researching sales & waiting in line at sales & figuring out how to pay for the things I buy at sales is really justified by a display that is up four hours a year. Knowing that other enthusiasts whose own finds bring me joy year round appreciate these treasures too means a lot to me. Whether or not I get a chance to comment on a find, I hope you all know how much I enjoy seeing and hearing about your goodies and the stories behind them.


----------



## blackfog

Well said and I think we all share the same appreciation even though we just might give a look at ones treasures without saying a word!


----------



## niane

Hi everyone, I just found some great halloween stuff at the local dollar store, they had black roses, red ribbons and a bunch of bones and crows. Im making my own props this year, Ive decided to do scenes around my animated props, so each will tell a story. I also found little tikes table and chairs on craiglist for only $15 so don't forget to check craiglist, I will be making a Dracula's Pub and having my werewolf and skeleton sitting and playing cards with drinking potions and play money and body parts as the annies and winnings. Im also repainting blow molds christmas lamp posts for a halloween sign. I have to say everyone's decorations are super duper and just love them all. Niane


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, that frame is awesome. is the picture hand painted? i love the frame. and i love seeing everyones finds. 
niane, sounds cool. please post pictures


----------



## Saki.Girl

IshWitch said:


> That isn't a lamp cover, it is a display case. Might even be a terrarium if the bottom and sides are sealed. Would look great with a glowing something in it, a severed head or hand, a skeleton fairy landscape.
> Love it! Am jealous!


Ya i think it will look great done up as something Thinking a min grave yard theme it has no bottom so it has to set on top of what every creepy thing i can come up with


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> blue frog, that frame is awesome. is the picture handpainted? i love the framr.


The picture is handpainted, oils on canvas. I found the original that this was "copied" from, and it turns out to be based from a photograph, not another painting. That makes the quality of the workmanship even more impressive in my opinion, since of course the photo was B/W.

I've even figured out a slightly evil way to incorporate the painting into my haunt (thereby justifying to my family why I'm keeping it): I was already planning to make an "In Case of Vampire Attack, Break Glass" shadowbox containing a stake, mallet, holy water, and a cross. Maybe even one of my myriad small Bibles. Now "Abraham Lincoln, Vampire Hunter" will join the display.


----------



## IshWitch

Saki.Girl said:


> Ya i think it will look great done up as something Thinking a min grave yard theme it has no bottom so it has to set on top of what every creepy thing i can come up with


Oh a mini graveyard will be awesome, do you have Spookytown stuff? That would be so cool!


----------



## Guest

Interesting find from 70s! These are plastic cake toppers but perfect for indoor decor! Wilton made these and I love them.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

Awesome find!! 



Mr. Gris said:


> Interesting find from 70s! These are plastic cake toppers but perfect for indoor decor! Wilton made these and I love them.
> View attachment 125254


----------



## Minshe

I love that witch--she sat on my window sill for many years-- year -round. I bought her new in the late 80's, or early nineties--don't think she goes back quite to the 70's, but still a great find! I had a Frankenstein that I used with her for our anniversary cakes.


----------



## BlueFrog

Somewhere I have/had that witch too. Never thought of her as a cake topper but it makes perfect sense. Thanks for providing her true identity, Mr. Gris!

______________________________

In other exciting news, the real human skeleton I bought off eBay just arrived, mummified in bubble wrap. I'm still carefully untaping and unwrapping him but so far he looks absolutely magnificent. Condition-wise he's better than I anticipated, although far from perfect. I am so over the moon excited you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## Guest

And look who I found on the way home when I pit stopped


----------



## BlueFrog

WANT THE CROW! WANT THE CROW! (I already have that one but I want anoooooother one!) Amazing finds, Mr. Gris.


----------



## vwgirl

Mr. Gris said:


> Interesting find from 70s! These are plastic cake toppers but perfect for indoor decor! Wilton made these and I love them.
> View attachment 125254


As a cake decorator, these are amazing find. Im jealous.


----------



## Guest

Minshe said:


> I love that witch--she sat on my window sill for many years-- year -round. I bought her new in the late 80's, or early nineties--don't think she goes back quite to the 70's, but still a great find! I had a Frankenstein that I used with her for our anniversary cakes.


I have her original packaging and she was made 1979. However the TOT trio was made in 1983. I actually took her out of the package which I never do when I find them new but I wanted to display her with my Haunted Mansion scene.


----------



## Guest

BlueFrog said:


> WANT THE CROW! WANT THE CROW! (I already have that one but I want anoooooother one!) Amazing finds, Mr. Gris.


Thanks and stay away from my crow!!!!! HAHA 3 crows make a muuuuurder though


----------



## moony_1

Mr. Gris said:


> Thanks and stay away from my crow!!!!! HAHA 3 crows make a muuuuurder though


Relevant:
http://i.imgur.com/2B8Ak.png

Hehehe love those molds AND te cake toppers! My mom used to make cakes way back when...an now I do as well. I could cry every time I know how much of this stuff she tossed!


----------



## Guest

Today they all got a new friend to play with Mr. Pumpkin Man!


----------



## MissMandy

Another one I've never seen before! Good grief, Gris


----------



## Guest

MissMandy said:


> Another one I've never seen before! Good grief, Gris


That's ok most haven't ever seen this one. He is rare but there are a few out there. Hilda and Hermey have him as well.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, cute cake toppers. i have that witch too. i love her. gris, you're killing me here. i haven't found any blow molds for awhile. i even had to buy one brand new just to get my mold fix. any way, did i mention i love both those molds. wish they were mine.

and yet gris finds another mold. hilda and hermey have this one, but no hallorenescene. sad, sigh


----------



## ferguc

Went to a garage sale and asked the person running it "do you have ant Halloween stuff?" i was then told that only devil worshipers want that stuff. i turned around and walked away. whats the use?


----------



## Hilda

WOW! Gris! Congratulations on yet ANOTHER fantastic addition to your family!! 

I got mine for my birthday last year ~ yet I still don't know where to put him!!!! lol


----------



## Guest

ferguc said:


> Went to a garage sale and asked the person running it "do you have ant Halloween stuff?" i was then told that only devil worshipers want that stuff. i turned around and walked away. whats the use?


I would have said you are so right I bet Lucifer has a whole display of inflatable balloons and plastic pumpkins. Then maybe I would have made horns with my fingers on each side of my head and stick out my tongue at them


----------



## MissMandy

ferguc said:


> Went to a garage sale and asked the person running it "do you have ant Halloween stuff?" i was then told that only devil worshipers want that stuff. i turned around and walked away. whats the use?


Wow lol. It still amazes me that there are so many people who think like that. I feel sorry for them.


----------



## hallorenescene

i think you should sneak back at night and put a lit pumpkin in their yard. lol. and maybe a sign thay says....this dooms you


----------



## frogkid11

Found this awesome silver double handled vase at Goodwill. I usually wouldn't spend $12 on old silver but this thing is huge and it's already tarnished so it goes perfectly with my abandoned Victorian look. I also picked up the two gargoyle statues at The Christmas Tree Shops - not sure what I'm going to do with them but I want to alter their faces to take out the "cute" look and make them more sinister. They are a decent size, as well....and are much bigger than the normal statues sold at the Dollar Tree.


----------



## BlueFrog

frogkid11 said:


> View attachment 125603
> 
> Found this awesome silver double handled vase at Goodwill. I usually wouldn't spend $12 on old silver but this thing is huge and it's already tarnished so it goes perfectly with my abandoned Victorian look.


Love. Love. Love. I'm a sucker for vintage silverplate and have an extensive collection, but that is amazing. Does it have any mfr marks on the bottom?


----------



## goofyjds72092

Today I stopped at goodwill and I was happy that Halloween was out I had gotten what my superise to be a rare I got sun hill pumpkin blow mold it pumpkin stacked on top of each other but it's looks like brand new but missing light cord and not faded it was not 1.99 steal I get from there but it was 4.99 and spoked I had to have I hope to find other good finds before I out my display out but the link is what my mold looks like


----------



## goofyjds72092

here are picture of lamps i only took a picture of 1 even though i have 2 since there exactly the same lamp


----------



## ferguc

should of and yelled bubble bubble toil and trouble fires burn and cauldrons ? i forget the rest


----------



## MissMandy

Great finds, goofy!


----------



## ferguc

gives me ideas!!!!! muahahaha


----------



## ferguc

how can u change the face?


----------



## moonbaby345

*Cauldron*













I found this today at a garage sale.Only $1.It's a pretty decent size.No cracks or chips.Looks new.It has an Old Time Pottery sticker on it on the bottom but it doesn't have what it retailed for.I know old Time Pottery is not cheap.One side has a ghost(wich is the side I like better)and the other side has a witch.


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, that is a cute blow mold. and the lamp is awesome too.
moon, i think that cauldron is adorable, and niccceeeee price


----------



## Guest

Wow that is such a cool find Goofy!


----------



## Guest

Moon I love the cauldron!!!


----------



## frogkid11

Absolutely LOVE the pair of lanterns, Goofy. If I can be so nosy...what kind of deal did you get on those?


----------



## Guest

Today I found a few interesting items the 
most creepy item would have to be the clown diecut made by Beistle


----------



## Chocolatechip1979

I had to skip sales once again..Ahhhhh!!! Football drafts got in the way. But I plan on hitting up some Goodwills tonight.


----------



## Haunted Nana

We hit a few yard sales today and got lucky . Bought a fog machine that works better than some new ones i had bought, got that for $3 , a homemade electric chair that needs a little work but still cool none the less and a head in a ball tha you can see the brain and it lights up and talks and some tarot cards for my witches. Spent a total of less than $20 for everything. I LOVE YARD SALES


----------



## moonbaby345

Mr. Gris said:


> Moon I love the cauldron!!!


Thank youI love it too.


----------



## Zombiesmash

I was able to make a Goodwill/Saver's run today. $5.26 total for this group of items-


----------



## moonwitchkitty

wow some good finds!! would love to find some things like this


----------



## frogkid11

BlueFrog said:


> Love. Love. Love. I'm a sucker for vintage silverplate and have an extensive collection, but that is amazing. Does it have any mfr marks on the bottom?


I, too, am a sucker for some good, tarnished silver for Halloween. This vase had that navy blue felt on the bottom (given it's weight, I am sure it would scratch the mess out of a wood or glass table) and a little gold oval sticker that read "made in China" on the bottom....LOL. I'm kinda suprised to find that on the bottom and I may take off the felt to see if there are any actual markings on the bottom. Glad you asked because I hadn't even checked...just saw the size, the elaborately curved arms, and the tarnish and knew it would look great with wilting flowers in it.


----------



## BlueFrog

Made in China?! I wouldn't have seen that one coming from a million miles away. I wonder if it picked up a stray sticker somewhere along the line. Regardless of its origin it's a fantastic piece for Haunt purposes - and really, anything else you might want to use it for! 

I swear the gods are laughing their collective arses off at my plans to STOP BUYING STUFF!! Oh, I did NOT take into account the opening of Halloween season at Goodwill... or that a visit to a local flea market under threat of rain would yield treasures.... where oh where am I going to put it all?!?!?!?!

OTOH, if you saw a fantastic quality vintage opera cape in midnight blue with white lining at Goodwill, with a pricetag of *$12.99*, and you had a 25% off coupon burning a hole in your wallet... what would _you_ do?  I also brought home two RenFaire costumes, not the top top end of that market but much better material than the usual Halloween costume, with original prices of $9.99 each before applying my coupon. Also a dead fox. No, really, I bought a dead fox. It's a pelt with tail and head, including those added googly eyes. I figure it will be just the neck wrap for some super decadent character, on the grounds that if the fox creeps me out, it'll wreak havoc with the ToTs. 

I also bought an old, supposedly 90 year old burner - looks like a primitive blow torch, and another pair of altar candlesticks. I don't need two sets but even though I swore I'd put a stop to the endless cycle of upgrades, these are so much better for the feel of my haunt than my first set that I had to have them.

Now if you all will excuse me, I'm off to take a huge load of props to the consignment shop to make room for my new purchases!


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, those are all fantastic. the clown i would love the most
zombie, really cool stuff, and boy was that the right price
boy blue frog, you do score nicely.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in Goodwill since I was in the same shopping center and they had started putting halloween out. Not a lot but some costumes on a few circular racks and one shelving unit front and back with halloween items like masks, wigs, decor. I saw this gorgeous period piece green and black full skirt for 4.99 I couldn't pass up. Reminded me of a Snow White skirt for some reason, that or maybe one Cinderella's step-sisters might have worn. Not a Disney product though. Also picked up a Universal Studios full over head The Mummy mask made in Mexico for 2.99, it's not the one that first comes to mind and doesn't have any wrappings on it, has an open realistic mouth posed in a scream and with a very realistic tongue. I haven't seen it anywhere during a web search. Not bad for an unexpected stop though.

OK been trying to find this mask and it appears to be from The Mummy movie, "Book of the Dead" (2009) based on movie clips I've seen.


----------



## chinclub

Check out what I got today!!! I think the rooster might end up in the carnevil sideshow tent at our party. The other two will be showcased in the Haunted Mansion room in the haunted house.


----------



## BlueFrog

*GoS* I would love to see pictures. Sounds like you found some interesting pieces.

*ChinClub*, hand over the rooster and no one gets hurt  Seriously, taxidermy freaks me out which makes them perfect props. I've been wanting a really good looking chicken for my display and I would be overjoyed if I found one like that. Great score!


----------



## hallorenescene

taxidermy freaks me out too. some nice pieces though chinclub. it brings to mind the movie....the lost boys
gos, i would love to see pics too.


----------



## frogkid11

Hit the Goodwill yesterday and found some treasures: the cross is wooden and pretty heavy and only cost $4, the decoupage' book was $4, the Wilton molds were $1.25 each (and I got two of each - skeleton finger and coffin), and a set of vintage paper party plates for $1.25 each (took a close up of the scene - love that witch!). I am hoping to place the cross on the base of a tombstone with the book leaning against it - hopefully the painting technique will cover all the gold.


----------



## LaBruja

ferguc said:


> Went to a garage sale and asked the person running it "do you have ant Halloween stuff?" i was then told that only devil worshipers want that stuff. i turned around and walked away. whats the use?


That's when you should have said , "I am looking for Christmas and Easter also" Probably would have gotten you the blank stare and confused the heck outta them


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bluefrog and Hallo, waiting for my computer to come back from repair. I'll post a photo when I'm able. I keep looking at the mask and it's kind of freaky without being gory. Glad I decided to buy it. Almost passed on it but for a full head mask that looks realistic and only was 2.99 it was a slam dunk. I have a number of other photos to post as well from HomeGoods, Walgreens and HalloweenCity.

I've always found taxidermy work interesting but kind of creepy at the same time. Like you wouldn't do that to people so why animals. That rooster pose is pretty cool though. I looked all over for a rooster for my zombie farmer scene and ended up with a metal one from Ross that I'll probably stick green or red eyes in to make it spookier. Your guy would look great on my farm! He looks like he is attacking so I would put him on the head or shoulder of some prop--attack of the killer rooster....and then have crows and vultures surrounding the victim.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

LaBruja said:


> That's when you should have said , "I am looking for Christmas and Easter also" Probably would have gotten you the blank stare and confused the heck outta them



I probably would have walked away too but would have _wanted to_ "laugh out loud, asked them if they were for real, and then said if you believe in that stuff than maybe some witch will put a curse on you". And then with a smile on my face wished them a happy halloween.


----------



## offmymeds

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I probably would have walked away too but would have _wanted to_ "laugh out loud, asked them if they were for real, and then said if you believe in that stuff than maybe some witch will put a curse on you". And then with a smile on my face wished them a happy halloween.


LoL, I like the way you think Spookie!!


----------



## BlueFrog

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I've always found taxidermy work interesting but kind of creepy at the same time. Like you wouldn't do that to people so why animals.


Mmm, well...   



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Your guy would look great on my farm!


... or in my graveyard as a potential sacrifice that's not going gently!


----------



## LadySherry

I have been looking for taxidermy at thrift stores and garage sales and can not find any. Would love to do a whole hallway in it.
People would have to walk thru the animals. creepy feeling?


----------



## vampyrespro

Taxidermy stuff interests the hell out of me, those were some great finds!
A bit off topic, but do you guys think it'd be possible to make some kind of animatronic out of a taxidermied animal? Now that, would be freaky.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

BlueFrog said:


> Mmm, well...
> 
> 
> 
> ... or in my graveyard as a potential sacrifice that's not going gently!


And you know they used roosters and chickens in voodoo movies that I've seen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Stopped in a different Goodwill today and they had these giant window halloween signs up so I knew there would be halloween inside. Still limited. Wigs they've had the past few years and an aisle side of sparsely shelved items. Some masks, more wigs, witches hats, pirate pistols. A number of styles of hats that were nice looking. Bought 2 bowler hats and found a few clothing items for my carnival props. This store usually get in one or two giant hanging props but nothing yet. Hopefully next week will see costumes and more props and accesories out.


----------



## Paint It Black

Some odds and ends I found at yard sales today: A mask with wig, a well-made jester hat, clown noses, fake mustache, bow tie with stars.


----------



## boo who?

Shiatsu massager! $3.99 at Goodwill.

I now have two of them for groundbreaker "greeters" near the front door... but I might decide to use one for my antique wheelchair gag... and maybe the second one attached to a blucky over the front door.


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Okay.... I think I need a drum-roll!! I didn't find him but a friend from college that goes to yard sales every weekend did. I put her on the look out for any of them that she found I'd pay her back for. Well, she found this guy today and said what she paid didn't amount to anything and that I've been so good to her that she just gave him to me!! I wanted to cry!!

Here's my very FIRST blowmold!!










Kinda rough shape and needs to be cleaned, but I couldnt be happier!! I am ecstatic! 
There isn't any markings on him so could someone tell me about him?


----------



## Hilda

Halloween_Queen said:


> Okay.... I think I need a drum-roll!! I didn't find him but a friend from college that goes to yard sales every weekend did. I put her on the look out for any of them that she found I'd pay her back for. Well, she found this guy today and said what she paid didn't amount to anything and that I've been so good to her that she just gave him to me!! I wanted to cry!!
> 
> Here's my very FIRST blowmold!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda rough shape and needs to be cleaned, but I couldnt be happier!! I am ecstatic!
> There isn't any markings on him so could someone tell me about him?


CONGRATULATIONS!! I still clearly remember my first blowmold... and it was a ghost too!


----------



## Paint It Black

On my thrift store run today, I found these:

A flying witch (Telco???)









And, Gemmy pumpkin stack, Trendmasters skull stack and pumpkin, all lighted:









Our thrift stores don't ever put anything out until the actual season arrives, so they are actually kinda early finds. Our CVS barely has anything Halloween right now.


----------



## BlueFrog

vampyrespro said:


> A bit off topic, but do you guys think it'd be possible to make some kind of animatronic out of a taxidermied animal? Now that, would be freaky.


I'm sure it could be done without a lot of trouble, especially since the forms are usually foam, but you'd risk wearing out the very expensive hide. Also, the cost of cleaning supplies to take care of the aftermath of people pissing themselves from fear could be quite pricey 



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hopefully next week will see costumes and more props and accesories out.


All of the GWs I've visited seem to be doing a slow, smallish rollout. One store manager even commented on that being their strategy. I assume the idea is to keep people returning to their stores week after week in the hopes they will purchase not only Halloween merchandise but also other items. Frstrating for haunters, though. I've not been finding much and believe me, I've been hitting them all. I did pick up a decently constructed homemade child-sized coffin at one of them but overall, I keep waiting for the good stuff to appear.

I did see something at an antique mall I'm debating on buying tomorrow. The price seemed quite reasonable for what it was, especially given the venue, but it's an item I know next-to-nothing about and as such am skittish about plunking down the funds. A lot will depend on whether I find super bargain items at the estate and yard sales tomorrow morning. 

Nice finds, *Paint It Black*. That mask with wig is particularly interesting to me, as is that very nice jester hat. Good eye!


----------



## hallorenescene

paint it black, that is a very creepy mask. very cool. and your witch is to cute, and nice trendmasters.
queen, i am so happy for you. that is one sweet faced ghost. that is awesome of your friend. i remember my first blow mold too.


----------



## IshWitch

I have been finding that I am having to force myself to walk away from the pumpkin pails! I want to buy every one I see at the thrifts! Why? I just don't know. I mean, they do make a nice luminary but those, like the solid lighted JoLs and of course blowmolds are hard for me to store because of the room they take up. Very odd.
Could it be the beginning of a new addiction???  I do love blowmolds and have a few. And am a solid fan of the JoL, in any form (as long as it doesn't have a stupid expression LOL!) and find myself nabbing all kinds of them.


----------



## IshWitch

BlueFrog said:


> All of the GWs I've visited seem to be doing a slow, smallish rollout. One store manager even commented on that being their strategy. I assume the idea is to keep people returning to their stores week after week in the hopes they will purchase not only Halloween merchandise but also other items. Frstrating for haunters, though. I've not been finding much and believe me, I've been hitting them all. I did pick up a decently constructed homemade child-sized coffin at one of them but overall, I keep waiting for the good stuff to appear.


That also seems to be the case around here at the 3 bigger thrifts. My favorite one had a big display of Halloween when I walked in last Tuesday and I got all excited! But that was all they had, the display, and none of it was for sale (yet), so still have to wait. Walgreens have some things out and CVS have candy. 
It is so frustrating!
But I got several bags of goodies on my Tuesday thrift store excursion and need to gather it up and take pics. Am off of work tomorrow, so hopefully have the day to myself and can do that. Can't wait to show it!


----------



## frogkid11

I am SOO excited. I picked up this pump organ yesterday....for FREE !!!!!  Can't wait to have my ghost organist playing this during my party !!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy

Wow that is awesome, frogkid! Does it work?


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Frogkid you are sooooo freaking lucky!! That's awesome and free wow!


----------



## BlueFrog

frogkid11 said:


> I am SOO excited. I picked up this pump organ yesterday....for FREE !!!!!  Can't wait to have my ghost organist playing this during my party !!!!!!


That organ is absolutely STUNNING! What a fantastic antique. I can hardly believe you nabbed that for free. WOW!


----------



## Paint It Black

The organ looks like a fine piece of gothic-era furniture, just beautiful. A wonderful find for you!


----------



## frogkid11

MissMandy said:


> Wow that is awesome, frogkid! Does it work?


Yes MissMandy, I couldn't believe that it still works. Playing a few keys shows just how creepy these things actually sound.


----------



## MissMandy

frogkid11 said:


> Yes MissMandy, I couldn't believe that it still works. Playing a few keys shows just how creepy these things actually sound.


Oh man, I wish I could hear it!


----------



## hallorenescene

frog, that is one georgous organ. hard to believe people would give it away. so lucky that is.


----------



## goofyjds72092

well this week has been a big success for me on getting items for halloween thursday i had gotten spot light for 50 one that goes on your house im using as in ground stake 2 then on tuesday i had gotten 2 milk crates dumpster diving for them and also 2 moving blankets that feel and look like burlap bags im using them for to to cover milk crates up im going to make pumpkin like there sitting on a burlap stacks those were 2 the pairs i also had gotten yesterday a blow mold double sided pumpkin 2 differents faces round hole mouth and scary face that was 3.99 from goodwill i also had stopped at a sale today and i got a par 2 white solders idk name on them for forgot to look at the name but price was right at a 1 for the pair i only showed one even thought i have 2 but there were rarely used and and great shape. but i cannot wait to put them all out and put halloween out as well


----------



## LaBruja

stumbled on a big yard sale yesterday at the Farmer's Market..again..Very little Halloween stuff to be found . But I did get an old 'doughboy' style Civil defense helmet.May end up on a skelly, but it is destined to be Dad's x mas present. Found a really nice heavy cast iron decorative lantern, Must be a Midwest Importers piece Says Midwest amd homeco on the bottom.Will be the perfect thing for one of my homemade witches to carry once I put an led candle in it. Also a bag of 5 old wigs for a quarter. I am sure I can find a use for them.One is natural hair.


----------



## hallorenescene

goofy, you do seem to have luck finding blow molds. you got 2 nice ones for great prices. i like your pumpkin stack idea
labruja, nice scores


----------



## Stephbat

I am doing a creepy doll theme for my living room and was super excited to find this for 2 bucks!


----------



## goofyjds72092

i just got more after i posted this i was saving till got more to post at once but since i have a stach of them growing i'm going to make post about them


----------



## goofyjds72092

well between yesterday and today i got some good molds at good will yesterday i tpi pumpkin i have never seen it before especially one that 25 watt bulb i have never even seen 25 watt bulb fpr 3.99 i also got GHOST holding PUMPKIN and BLACK CAT EMPIRE for 2.99 and empire RIP Tombstone Skeleton for 2.99 as well some have faiding some do not and and best part is they all have there light cords and a light that works in each one






ATTACH=CONFIG]129273[/ATTACH]


----------



## kittyvibe

omg looove the blow molds!


----------



## hallorenescene

stephbat, cute rocking horse
goofy, nice finds. i have the first one, so sweet. the middle one i would love. the last, the pumpkin, well, i have 13 different pumpkins, but thought yours eyes look different. i pulled out my pic of my pumpkins, and sure enough, i don't have eyes on any of mine like yours. i want that one too. you got some good prices there too. i know that middle tombstone one is harder to find.


----------



## Guest

Today was inventory on all my 2012 yard Sale finds. Here is a picture of the assorted props other than the blow molds ready to go out next week. After finding this many items this year I don't think I will be looking very hard in the future.


----------



## msgatorslayer

OMG Mr. Gris that's a lot of Halloween stuff from yard sales. You're so lucky.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Love the finds Mr Gris


----------



## Guest

Thanks all I'm sorry I've been such a ghost over here but I have been playing on Facebook too much lately I need to get back over here to my roots. Frog I need to tell you that Organ is amazing it could be worth a couple 1000 dollars so be careful where you put it


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, come back Mr. Gris! You've been missed over here.


----------



## Deadna

Got these mirrors at auction today for $3 will probably use the flowery decorations for stones in the future
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture130730-auction-finds.jpg


----------



## Deadna

Got these items at auction too for another 3 bucks. The turkey waves his head back and forth and says silly things,I am planning on turning it into a vulture and the deer on the lamp will be replaced with a werewolf figure. When it's lit the light behind the trees looks like the moon!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/deadna-albums-2012-halloween-picture130731-auction-finds.jpg


----------



## mementomori

Got this over the weekend for $5. I think he will be a ground breaker/fog spitter if I can rig it.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, that is a massive haul. you have scored well this summer. welcome back
deadna, beautiful mirrors. and that turkey sure could be a vulture. i like the angel too
memen, that is very cool. i agree, it would make a great ground breaker/fog spitter.


----------



## frogkid11

Frog I need to tell you that Organ is amazing it could be worth a couple 1000 dollars so be careful where you put it[/QUOTE said:


> Hey Mr. G - it's funny that you say it could be worth that much money because the lady that had it was trying to sell it for months and couldn't even get $50 for it. She responded to my ad under "items wanted" on Craigslist and said if I would pick it up, I could have it....and I RAN to go pick it up. LOL


----------



## Penumbra

Mr. Gris said:


> Today was inventory on all my 2012 yard Sale finds. Here is a picture of the assorted props other than the blow molds ready to go out next week. After finding this many items this year I don't think I will be looking very hard in the future.
> View attachment 130686


I know, I'm done getting things... For now! (Evil laugh) but before it all came to an end, I had to get one last thing for $15.


----------



## 13ghosts

I got about 20 pool noodles for $1.50 at my church flea market this weekend! Perfect for making props


----------



## Guest

Pen that's awesome! Not to mention your Spirit Ball!


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx

If you guys or gals find an Gemmy animated crawling brain prop can you pick it up for me and I'll pay for it and shipping via paypal. That would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.

-Cloak_Dagger


----------



## Penumbra

Mr. Gris said:


> Pen that's awesome! Not to mention your Spirit Ball!


Thanks! I actually forgot I had that thing. I haven't been able to put it out for the past couple of years. It just didn't match any of my displays. I might be able to sneak it in this year. We'll see.


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> gris, that is a massive haul. you have scored well this summer. welcome back
> deadna, beautiful mirrors. and that turkey sure could be a vulture. i like the angel too
> memen, that is very cool. i agree, it would make a great ground breaker/fog spitter.


Thanks Hallo...you are always so sweet to comment on every pic people post  Wish you were my neighbor so I could share some of the finds with you.


----------



## Guest

Just when I said I was done looking for the season.....


----------



## Paint It Black

Mr. Gris said:


> Just when I said I was done looking for the season.....
> View attachment 131173


Haha...that's what happens, but you could not pass those up for sure!


----------



## moonbaby345

Mr. Gris said:


> Just when I said I was done looking for the season.....
> View attachment 131173


I love that little green haunted house.I would be happy with just that one.


----------



## moonwitchkitty

love the vamp too cute


----------



## frogkid11

Got a pair of these sconces at local Goodwill and paid $3.25 for the pair. They are the 60's/70's plastic meant to look like Spanish or Mediterranean sconces with wood and iron. I like how these look with my PVC candles and will definitely help me with the look of my "gothic manor". You gotta love the thrift stores!!!!


----------



## ALKONOST

frogkid11 said:


> Got a pair of these sconces at local Goodwill and paid $3.25 for the pair. They are the 60's/70's plastic meant to look like Spanish or Mediterranean sconces with wood and iron. I like how these look with my PVC candles and will definitely help me with the look of my "gothic manor". You gotta love the thrift stores!!!!
> 
> View attachment 131301
> 
> View attachment 131302
> 
> 
> View attachment 131303


Great find! Those will look so cool.


----------



## bkszabo

moonbaby345 said:


> I love that little green haunted house.I would be happy with just that one.


I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## hallorenescene

pen, i'm loving the chandelier. so are you saying you got all that stuff for $15.00?
13ghosts, nice score on the pool noodles. i use them to hange from the ceiling and kids have to walk through them. $1.50 for all those was a big time steal
deadna, that is a very nice thing to say too. thank you. if i lived next door to you, i would enjoy your company and your decor.
gris, awesome finds. your vampire has different colors than mine. is it faded, repainted, or they put out more than one original color? i want the scarecrow and the haunted house. you lucky duck. 
i've bought a few cool things lately, can't find where i put my camera. i bought a cat/pumpkin blow mold, $10.00. a light up gargoyle of foam for a $1.00. an animated crocadile that doesn't light up anymore, but still cool. and a table lamp post combo.
frogkid, i like how those look together too.
here's a picture of the cat/pumpkin, before i misplaced my camera


----------



## creeperguardian

hallorenescene said:


> pen, i'm loving the chandelier. so are you saying you got all that stuff for $15.00?
> 13ghosts, nice score on the pool noodles. i use them to hange from the ceiling and kids have to walk through them. $1.50 for all those was a big time steal
> deadna, that is a very nice thing to say too. thank you. if i lived next door to you, i would enjoy your company and your decor.
> gris, awesome finds. your vampire has different colors than mine. is it faded, repainted, or they put out more than one original color? i want the scarecrow and the haunted house. you lucky duck.
> i've bought a few cool things lately, can't find where i put my camera. i bought a cat/pumpkin blow mold, $10.00. a light up gargoyle of foam for a $1.00. an animated crocadile that doesn't light up anymore, but still cool. and a table lamp post combo.
> frogkid, i like how those look together too.
> here's a picture of the cat/pumpkin, before i misplace my camera


is that gargoyle on a skull?


----------



## Halloween_Queen

My friend found all of these today and bought them for me and gave them to me no charge!! I had tears in my eyes!! The pumpkin was only a dollar, the ghost/pumpkin was three, the nativity was 2, and the small pumpkin bucket light was a dollar!! I LOVEE them all, I've now got five halloween blow molds!! And I hope to find MORE MORE MOREE!! Fingers crossed! =)










I've never saw the little pumpkin pail mold before, it is so neat! All of my molds are sitting in the corner of my living room lit up!!


----------



## hallorenescene

halloween queen, you have got some nice molds there. looks like the spell has been broken and you're starting to score. you are very lucky to get the baby with the manger. i have just the baby. well, i'm glad you are starting to acquire some. they are so fun to collect.
creeper, i don't think he's on a skull. i think that is just his feet you see. i will take a better picture if i find my camera. garth was asking about him too. he's already buried in a tote. and i'm to tired to go look.


----------



## Guest

HQ Those are awesome finds your friend is a great person! The pail is made by Blinky I believe. 


Here are my weekend finds


----------



## Halloween_Queen

Thanks you guys! I have been soooo excited about my recent luck! I'm officially addicted and have my friends that get to yard sale/ thrift shop A LOT more often than me on the look out. I'm so thankful for them! Thank you soo much for my ghost hallo! It is so special to me! And Gris I can only pray that I find a pumpkin stack mold one day, as well as a Casper themed halloween decoration!


----------



## Guest

Holy Cow! The thrift stores were in full swing this morning! Here is the haul! From die cuts to blow molds. They even had inflatables and motionette.


----------



## Guest

Here's more


----------



## LadyRohan

I'm jealous! I've been to a few thrift shops in my area and found nothing.


----------



## Guest

Lady Rohan I am rooting for you to score big!


----------



## Paint It Black

Good stuff there Mr. Gris. I like those silhouette pieces - they are different.


----------



## bkszabo

Mr. Gris said:


> HQ Those are awesome finds your friend is a great person! The pail is made by Blinky I believe.
> 
> 
> Here are my weekend finds
> View attachment 132571
> 
> View attachment 132574
> 
> View attachment 132575
> 
> View attachment 132576


You must live in one awesome town! I can never find anything good like what you find-and every weekend at that! LUCKY! (and that is in my best Napoleon Dynamite voice lol)


----------



## bkszabo

LadyRohan said:


> I'm jealous! I've been to a few thrift shops in my area and found nothing.


Me neither! Even on craigslist-nothing!


----------



## hallorenescene

dang gris, i want that scarecrow. and would you believe i saw that witch at a garage sale one time. but some lady picked it up before i could get to it. i kept loitering hoping she would change her mind and put it back down, but she did buy it. dang it. well, you got some good buys there
i'm glad you liked the ghost halloween queen. i of course have him too. i got yours at fleet farm. when i sent you the one pumpkin, i sent you an extra cord for a teaser. lol. there is another one out there but with orange lettering. i hope to some day score him too. 
gris, i have that coffin guy. he's so cute. i love your vampire. i have that witch moon. mine doesn't work. i still put it up though, i think it is soooo cute. mine doesn't have the box


----------



## Paint It Black

I was pretty surprised to find as many things for Halloween as I did at the annual church rummage sale this morning. 

First, is a dancing, singing headless witch:









Then this cute little vintage pumpkin box. I plan to add a stick and a ribbon (there is a hole in the bottom where one probably was) before I display it:









This huge pumpkin cutout:









And, this 2 1/2 foot-tall standing doll/dummy:


----------



## offmymeds

Good stuff PIB. What are you gonna do with that little child thing?


----------



## Paint It Black

Well, Offmymeds, I know for sure I will use the child dummy next year in my Midnight Carnival. I think he will be the sideshow freak, Gorilla Boy, who has the body of a boy and head of a Gorilla. I also plan to make a banner to go with him. I already had a boy doll, but this one is taller and stands on its own very well, so I was glad to pay the $2 they asked for it. Now storage is another matter...lol. 

I could also use him this year dressed up as a tot'er.


----------



## offmymeds

Oh that will be great!! and yes he/she will make a perfect little TOT'er!


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, cute stuff.

here is a cute table setting i got at a garage sale for $3.00. i can just envision monsters sitting around it


----------



## frogkid11

OMG!! Just picked up the large Grandin Road Mummy, a life-size reaper, buzzard with the "real" feathers (not the rubber one sold at Spirit this year), a talking bust I had never seen before, and a homemade life-size coffin that was made for the man of the house to jump out of every year - all at the same yard sale and paid $80 for all of it and they threw in 6 styrofoam tombstones sold originally by Lillian Vernon....I am so excited !!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, that table with the lamppost in it is absolutely perfect! Comes with its own lighting! That is something I would totally snap up.

Frogkid, sounds like you hit the jackpot!


----------



## hallorenescene

i agree pib, frog kid scored bigtime. 

and the funny thing about the table lamp is i went to the garage sale, saw it, but didn't have $3.00. i went back after the sale was over, and it was still sitting there. so they still let me buy it. we got to talking, and they told me a little history on the lamp. there was a couple who owned the lamp lighter motel in charles city, [they couldn't remember their names] and after they sold the motel, it was left behind. the new owners were going to throw it out. so the new owners friends salvaged it. now they were selling it. so i gave them a little history, the motels owners were maxine and marvin, and i worked for them for 2 years as a maid and as a desk clerk. i hated maid work, but i loved working the desk. working for them was very nice. in the summer when my daughter was out of school, they would let me bring my daughter to work. if she brought a friend along they could swim in the pool. if she came alone she could sit in their apartment and watch their big screen tv. they loved my daughter. and sometimes my daughter would help me clean so we could get done faster. this lamp is very sentimental to me now. i especially loved maxine.


----------



## frogkid11

that's an awesome keepsake for your memories, hallorenescene. Don't you wish more people were like Maxine and Marvin these days. You were very lucky to have worked for a couple that was so understanding and now you have a momento. By the way, was the piece always fixed like that? Did it sit outside near the pool or something for alfresco dining under the stars?? I have never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Kymmm

This is amazing!! And for free??!! WOW!! I would be tickled black and orange!  



frogkid11 said:


> I am SOO excited. I picked up this pump organ yesterday....for FREE !!!!!  Can't wait to have my ghost organist playing this during my party !!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 127199




I


----------



## Deadna

hallorenescene said:


> pib, cute stuff.
> 
> here is a cute table setting i got at a garage sale for $3.00. i can just envision monsters sitting around it


Oh that table is adorable! Will work great in a dining scene.


----------



## hallorenescene

hey frog, it was 1985 to 1987 when i worked for them, i think it was the lamp in the room where we always took our breaks. but still, it was something that belonged to them. it has a Christmas tablecloth and red light bulbs, which i can change out. i just love it


----------



## Paint It Black

That is a very cool story about the lamp table, Hallo. Really nice you ended up with it, I think.


----------



## hallorenescene

thanks, i'm thrilled too.


----------



## Guest

Just when I said I was done buying stuff for the year look what I found on craigslist.


----------



## Paint It Black

Those two items are nice Gris. I could see the guy holding the tray working for lots of different themes.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I haven't had the time to really check out this thread and see what everyone's been finding. Some great items there! In fact I haven't had the time to search out items in my local Goodwills until today so nothing to share. 

Until today. Stopped in at 2 Goodwill locations. Not much halloween out. Are you guys finding the same thing in your resale stores? Cashier said most of the good stuff was put out first part of September. Not really looking for anything either so just figured I'd walk around the store anyway.

First store I bought a rapping dancing frog that I will rip apart and turn into some animated thing (inspired by Beastie's? video I think it was), a cute hanging ghost that has a battery compartment with no battery so not sure if it lights up, makes noises or shakes yet, and lastly a sparkly red jacket jacket and matching pants that I'm going to dress one of my clowns in. No one else would be caught dead in it other than a halloween prop!! This location did have medium reapers and some pretty large ones ($99 however) and it did have some costumes, accessories and wigs. Pretty much repeat stuff I've seen there in past halloweens.

The second Goodwill was about as devoid of halloween as the first or more so I think. I picked up a second werewolf mask just like one I own already so now my animated reindeer/wolf can have a companion. The beginning of a pack of wolves maybe! Picked up a second reindeer last season just didn't have a head for it until now. I'm actually very excited about this mask find. Added a small fogger (looks like Walmarts, for 9.99) that looked new in the box. I found two giant, like 4 feet, blood red thorny roses that will go great with the giant black rose I bought last year and saw again in HomeGoods this year as well. They'll be part of some botany experiment or haunted garden one day. Picked up a grouping of faux white lilies that just seemed like they screamed funeral! And the last item I was also excited to find was a tracing projector. Always wanted one of these art projectors and it will come in handy when I do my Eqyptian tomb wall foam boards. Should help speed thing along quite a bit. 

I thought everything was priced pretty reasonably and despite not being very halloweenie was just perfect for what I needed for my haunt themes.


----------



## hallorenescene

gris, those are 2 nice items. i like the lantern the butler is holding. and for inflatables, that one reaps


----------



## Guest

Thanks Hallo and Paint I love them. GOS sounds like you did very well at Goodwill


----------



## hallorenescene

i scored this witch at affordables. i couldn't wait to get home to put batteries in and see if she worked. yep, snores, cackles, and her tummy raises and lowers


----------



## Haunted Nana

hallorenescene said:


> i scored this witch at affordables. i couldn't wait to get home to put batteries in and see if she worked. yep, snores, cackles, and her tummy raises and lowers


Aww she's cute. Never seen a sleeping witchh before.LOL


----------



## ALKONOST

hallorenescene said:


> i scored this witch at affordables. i couldn't wait to get home to put batteries in and see if she worked. yep, snores, cackles, and her tummy raises and lowers


Very cute! How do you think you'll display her?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Love your witch Hallow. That's a new one for me. Is she a Gemmy? She kind of reminds me of a rocking chair witch I saw a few years back at a Goodwill. So happy you got lucky and she works. I still have to find some batteries for that little hanging ghost I got and keeping my fingers crossed it works.

Gris, thanks. I was planning on posting a photo today but don't have the time to stage everything. I did pull out the glittery red suit and paired it with my giant yellow and red polka dot clown tie and it looked pretty good. Also turned on my multi-colored globe lights and they really helped with the circus look. I'll be curious to see what kind of top you guys think I should look for to go with the suit and tie. Somewhere I have one of those squirting flowers that I think will look good on the suit lapel. Well more later.


----------



## Paint It Black

Hallo, that is a great snoring witch. I haven't ever seen that one either.

GOS, I will look forward to your photos too. Next year I am planning a carnival scene.


----------



## hallorenescene

the box does say gemmy. i think i will display it under the xmas tree with a big bow. gos, hope your ghost works too. and thanks nana, pib, and alk


----------



## Deadna

I don't think I will ever top this find at a local flea market and only $6 
Inside page says Copyright 1912 USA


----------



## hallorenescene

deadna, i agree, that is an awesome find.


----------



## ChrisW

That book is *awesome* - and that's a word I hardly use! Can you share some of the games with us?


----------



## Deadna

ChrisW said:


> That book is *awesome* - and that's a word I hardly use! Can you share some of the games with us?


It's not what you would think....every game pretty much ends with "and the winner will be the next person to get married/find their true love".
People were pretty hooked on match making back then so all the games revolve around that...LOL!
The beginning has a short introduction with a quote I love..."On this night there should be nothing but laughter,fun and mystery"
Then it goes into invitations and decorating with jack-o'-lanterns made out of apples,cucumbers,squash,pumpkins. There are things mentioned that I have no clue about like "gas jets" and "paste board boxes".
Here is one halloween game......................
Pumpkin Alphabet
Carve all the letters of the alphabet on a medium sized pumpkin. Put it on a dish and set on stand or table. Each guest in turn is blindfolded and given a hat-pin,then led to pumpkin where he(she) is expected to stick pin into one of the letters on the pumpkin,thus indicating the initial of future life-partner.

I just read of another one where brandy is set afire and candied fruits,figs,raisins,sugared almonds are tossed into it and the guest have to grab them out of the fire....sounds like fun 

There is also a section of riddles to keep kids occupied. I just wish there was some sort of artwork in this book...would have made it great!


----------



## BlueFrog

Wow! Go on an Internet hiatus due to ridiculous changes at one's ISP and look at all the cool stuff you all found! Color me impressed. Can't recall who had the timeout tot but I wanted to mention that I plan on drowning mine in a "bobbing for apples gone wrong" scenario this year 

I've been using my forced time away to hunt for antiques and have found some cool things, albeit not "OMG amazing deal" things. I agree wtih GoS' assessment that there's not much Halloween at GWs any more, not that much emphasis was put on it this year compared to last year. My local SA has already switched over to That Other Holiday, oh my! 

Last night I did score a few treasures at GW, although only one is officially Halloween: a Telco witch NIB. Darn you Mr. Gris! I never would have looked at her otherwise. Also picked up a beautiful, modern purple glass apothecary jar that is elevated on a wine stem-like base. I'm a sucker for apothecary jars and this one's in my color so I'll figure out something for it. I also found a neat vintage fly catching bottle, damaged inside and probably not worth the $2 I paid but will make a neat prop. It is clearly old and has an interesting hand-painted fly motif around the edges so it's quite decorative. I wonder how many ToTs will even know what it is. 

I also found a spectacular Asian silverplate picture frame with a dragon motif at a rummage sale - not cheap, but simply fantastic. I wish I could have recorded the volunteer's reaction when I told her that I collected Victorian prints of deadly mushrooms and poisonous plants. Her day job is at an art auctioneer but she clearly hadn't heard that one before! The same rummage also turned up an antique table-top spinning wheel I couldn't resist despite it missing pieces. In one of those freaky coincidences, as I was walking it out to the car the donor spotted me and told me he has the missing pieces back at his house! It's out of state but fortunately a friend is local to him and will be picking them up. The one element my Three Fates vignette was missing when I incorporated it a few years ago was a spinning wheel and I was just thinking how much I wanted to bring them back. Clearly "fate" was involved in this purchase.


Antique stores have yielded a glass vacuum bottle, an embalming bottle, tons of random antique small bottles, and assorted silverplate (a habit I thought I'd kicked but apparently not).


----------



## LaBruja

Deadna said:


> . There are things mentioned that I have no clue about like "gas jets" and "paste board boxes".


You are lucky to have found that book.And if there had been artwork It probably would have been more than 6 bucks! I miss going to flea mkts. Oh well. My place is too full of crap now and I already pared down and sent a bunch off to auction.And I think gas jets were either where people still had/used natural gas for light/heating/ cooking ( yes gas was sued for lighting even yet then) and paste board boxes were pretty much just what we call cardboard boxes now.Although not heavy corougated.More like a shoe box.


----------



## Paint It Black

Guys, Guys!!! I can't stand it until I share what happened today. I went to a Craig's List-advertised yard sale that featured Halloween "prototypes." Didn't really understand until I got there and spoke to the guy who said he used to work for a company where he made and painted masks & props. The company has since been bought out and he had a lot of masks and decided to sell some to make room. Someone got there before me and he could tell they just wanted to clear him out and take everything to sell at the swap meet, so told them, "No." He sold me whatever I wanted after he heard I do a yearly home haunt that is enjoyed by the neighborhood. This to me was the best find ever and I still can't believe that this happened today. Let me show you some photos and see what you think!!

Here we go. 

First, Davy Jones. Uh huh...for my pirates theme this year. 









Next, Predator-type masks:
















Venom from Spiderman:









Shields and sword:
















Steampunk/zombie mask:









Sinister pumpkin mask:









And that's not all, he said he may get some more out of his attic and have another sale next weekend. I think I need to go lie down now.


----------



## Tannasgach

^^
Score!!!


----------



## HalloweenTrick

PIB you are sooooo lucky!! Awesome stuff!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PIB wow nice find there. He does some nice work. Quite a smattering of "characters" and themes as well. Are you going to be able to use them this year aside from the Davy Jones one or are you already pretty much set up? Love to see how you decorate your haunt with them.

The gas mask guy would probably be my favorite pick followed really closely by the pumpkin. His alien masks, especially the first one with all the metallic, are really nicely done as well. The only aliens I've ventured into are more the Area 51-kind with the exception of a Jordu mask and I would describe both the alien masks I own as tame compared to yours. The boys ToTing in your area are going to love your aliens. Better keep them chained to your yard! The seller sounds like a really nice guy and very talented as well.

Did you ask what material each mask is made of?


----------



## BlueFrog

PIB, what an astounding score!! My jealousy knows no bounds  

Very happy I made a side trip to an out-of-the-way GW tonight. Sfter searching for at least a couple of years I finally found the perfect white lady dress. During that time I've acquired several near miss dresses, good but for one reason or another not exactly The One. Finally turned up a nice quality white Victorian-style dress that does not scream wedding, and for a whopping $12.


----------



## Guest

Wow PIB that is so darn cool! I love the Venom mask that really well done. I love all of them!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for your comments everyone. The guy was really cool. 

GOS, some of the masks are made of vinyl, some of latex. The alien ones also have a harder plastic material for the "shell-looking" part. Now that you mention how one-of-a-kind they are, I will probably need to be careful where I display them. Sometimes I put props I worry about in the windows looking out, instead of out where someone can grab them. Right now, Davy Jones is in the back patio, away from the foot traffic. So far though I have been lucky with regard to theft, having only lost 1 item - a long axe-type thing that cost me 50 cents. Nothing I have cost me much individually, but everthing all together would add up to quite a bit. And I would hate to lose anything because most things just aren't made the same anymore and are hard to replace. 

BlueFrog, the white dress sounds wonderful. I'd like to see a photo when you get a chance. 

Mr. Gris, the Venom mask is really cool, in a disgusting sort of way.  I don't think anyone could wear it because there are no eye-holes. But it is perfect for props!


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, not only did you hit the motherload, but it sounds like you had fun doing it.


----------



## BlueFrog

This guy has been hanging around on my local CL for weeks. Today I finally broke down and bought him, and couldn't be happier. The price was right - less than the cost of a plain Bucky - and the prop as a whole is imposing and beautifully detailed. The seller told me the artist who built the cross & customized the skeleton sells props to the famous Statesville Haunted Prison, among other big name pro haunts. A teensy part of my brain asked why I "needed" another skele, the rest of my brain understood completely that one can never have too many skeles, especially when they look like him. I've decided to call him Morty.


----------



## hallorenescene

well bluefrog, you can never have enough morties, and he is a fine one


----------



## moonwitchkitty

Ah bought some costumes for my monsters at good will will post pictures once i put them to gather for our yearly camp haunt


----------



## osenator

Tonight, garbage night, we were driving home from seeing a haunt, we saw a house being sold, with tons of stuff in front as garbage. We score amazing stuff! 
I'll take pics tomorrow. A perfect chest box to make a monster in a box, peices to make a haunted room, a huge cute scarecrow (don't worry, I'll make him freaky!), a space alien blowmold, and huge candy canes.


----------



## Paint It Black

Osenator, sounds like a major find curbside. Good eye! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## hallorenescene

oh senator, some nice items. but the best is the alien blow mold and huge candy canes


----------



## osenator

I took a vid of the items here, with my new stained skellies

JM


----------



## hallorenescene

senator, that is a nice stash. hope you post a pic of your monster in a box


----------



## Terror Tom

I found this plastic treat pail at the thrift store. I paid $2.50 for it. I have never seen one with a hat before! It's marked copyright 1995 Empire.










It even has a small light inside under the lid!


----------



## Paint It Black

TTom, I have seen that one before and my guess is you got a great deal on a vintage blowmold.


----------



## Paint It Black

I just finished repainting this metal sign I found at a thrift store. It was pretty banged up, scratched, something melted on it, etc. Pretty pleased with it now.


----------



## Minshe

oh I love it! Wish I had it! great job!


----------



## wednesdayaddams

Mr. Gris I have the same blowmold as the one on the left. Although mine no longer has the card. it is also much darker orange, but mottled from wear.


----------



## Terror Tom

Great job refurbing the sign!


----------



## hallorenescene

ttom, i agree with pib, you got yourself a nice pail
pib, you did a nice repaint job, and the sign is very nice


----------



## icyuod2

Please don't ask... (Cause I really don't have a good answer) But something about this 1950's visual birthing aid screamed
"Take me home and use me for Halloween!"


----------



## Guest

icyuod2 said:


> Please don't ask... (Cause I really don't have a good answer) But something about this 1950's visual birthing aid screamed
> "Take me home and use me for Halloween!"


Well that is awesome!!!


----------



## hallorenescene

icy, that is very different. i bet blue frog will be envious of that find


----------



## BlueFrog

hallorenescene said:


> icy, that is very different. i bet blue frog will be envious of that find


aand you are right! I like the birthing aid, LOVE how you've used it. Envy doesn't even begin to cover my feelings 

And PIB, you're ensuring that I'm a particularly bright shade of green with your SIGN! Never in a million years would I have guessed that was a home paint job. Outstanding.


----------



## bkszabo

Paint It Black said:


> I just finished repainting this metal sign I found at a thrift store. It was pretty banged up, scratched, something melted on it, etc. Pretty pleased with it now.
> 
> View attachment 139084


I love the sign-great job!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## bluize

Paint It Black said:


> I just finished repainting this metal sign I found at a thrift store. It was pretty banged up, scratched, something melted on it, etc. Pretty pleased with it now.
> 
> Wow. You should be, you did an awesome job. Love it!


----------



## grandma lise

This is one of my FAVORITE threads. I love seeing what you all find. I've been busy prepping for our annual fundraiser, so not getting out much. Earlier in the season, I found seven Trendmaster jack-o-lanterns and the skull candelabra, also a particularly nice tea light holder. 









Was out doing errands last night and popped into two thrift stores. Found lots of smaller Halloween themed items for $5.25. After I got home and began sorting my "loot", I felt like a trick-or-treater on Halloween night all over again!









The hanging owl w/flicker bulb has two plug ends. Looking for a good home for it. 

Lisa


----------



## grandma lise

Well, after thinking more about it, I decided the owl had potential so added orange mulberry paper behind the eyes and beak, kept the flicker bulb, moved the cord from the head to the base, placed it in a black stand, and wrapped black cheesecloth around the base. Just need to trim off the hooks on the sides now. It doesn't show in the picture, but the eyes glow...









I'm a happy girl...

Lisa


----------



## icyuod2

Well BlueFrog, perhaps you'll like this one too.
Just found it yesterday at a goodwill.


----------



## Terror Tom

I picked up these rubber critters in a bag at the Goodwill for 50 cents a piece. Our Goodwill is having a 50% off sale on Halloween items.


----------



## BlueFrog

Do you know what my Goodwill has? NOTHING but row after row of the crappiest Christmas decor imaginable. Definitely no vintage ear models (jealous, again!), no 50% off remaining Halloween (that ended Friday), NOTHING! IT's all gone, and now that "other holiday" is truly inescapable.


----------



## wednesdayaddams

BlueFrog said:


> Do you know what my Goodwill has? NOTHING but row after row of the crappiest Christmas decor imaginable. Definitely no vintage ear models (jealous, again!), no 50% off remaining Halloween (that ended Friday), NOTHING! IT's all gone, and now that "other holiday" is truly inescapable.


bluefrog, my local goodwill (and other thrifts) have no good holiday merch, let alone any good halloween stuff. even if they did, around here if something is at the thrift store, they seem to think they can charge 3 times as you would pay for it new at the store down the street! i've seen target clearance at my local goodwill, and they are asking more for it than target wanted new! i am really envious of the posters who find the amazing blow molds, props and other great items at their local thrifts. the thrifts seem to forget that the reason for their existence is to make items available to those of us that can't afford it new, not gouging people!


----------



## hallorenescene

you got some cute stuff grandma
icy, that is really cool. i would like it too.
terror, nice price but eewwwww. lol.
blue frog, i went in our one thrift a week before halloween, and there was nothing halloween out here either. all cleared out for Christmas. but there is a flyer they put out monthly, and it said...1/2 off all halloween on the 30th. what halloween. 
and wednes, i agree, goodwills seem to want to gouge a person.


----------



## Paint It Black

I agree that some of the resale shops around here have become more popular in the last couple years. So, now I guess they think they are some kind of boutique and can charge higher prices. I especially love it when I see items from the dollar stores marked at $2 or $4.  

At one of our thrift stores they have a volunteer who "knows" the vintage and antique pieces and marks them up accordingly, so it is pretty hard to find a bargain at all on those types of items.


----------



## osenator

This was given to us by one of our neighbours the other day. Nice fasade to come in the future! (minus our Freddy)


----------



## scarybella

Well you have been in the right place this week for bargains haven't you....you have some nice neighbours.


----------



## im the goddess

Osenator, very nice.


----------



## Obsessive Wench

I had to chuckle when I saw this category. I made a rather unusual score at a local thrift shop. My husband thinks I have totally gone off the deep end, but this was too freaky to pass up. What do you think?


----------



## Obsessive Wench

Somehow, I think The Great Pumpkin and I could be best friends! That is awesome!


----------



## BlueFrog

Obsessive Wench said:


> I had to chuckle when I saw this category. I made a rather unusual score at a local thrift shop. My husband thinks I have totally gone off the deep end, but this was too freaky to pass up. What do you think?


Who doesn't love being on the deep end? LOVE your 3-faced baby. I bought just a head of one a while back with intentions to attach it to a freaky body but have yet to find the time. Yours is much nicer and I love her! Some of those have considerable value, BTW, so I'd do some research before redressing her or exposing her to the elements.


----------



## hallorenescene

osenator, that is too sweet a gift. you have awesome neighbors.
obsessed wench, that is a cool doll. i've seen them in my doll value books. you are lucky to come by one


----------



## BlueFrog

Craigslist ROCKS! I just scored a group of old (1950's-1960's) science classroom items that a teacher retrieved after the new group of teachers _threw them out_. The highlight is an anatomical model that I believe is an older version of this one on eBay. Mine has much more muscle detail but fewer organs and such, mounted to a wooden rotating base. He is super, super, super cool. There were also two old cloches, some prepared dragonflies and butterflies in cases, two tall narrow glass cylinders with lifestages of trout and crayfish, and about a 2' tall plan leaf model that looks quite old. She kept a plaster anatomical model but since she's moving half-way across the country, I'm hoping she decides it's too fragile and offers it to me.

Woo hoo! Today was a GOOD day!


----------



## hallorenescene

blue frog, why, i do believe you scored inspector gadget. that is very cool. how did your display go this year? have you posted pictures?


----------



## BlueFrog

Haha! Good one, Hallo. "Barney" does have an inspector Gadget quality to him. I'll try to get pictures tomorrow. Right now he's riding shotgun in my car in anticipation of my chiropractor noticing him tomorrow. After seeing a parade of props pass by over the years, he's learned to peer out the window to see what's in my passenger seat and almost seems disappointed when it's empty. 

Turns out the seller forgot to give me a snake skeleton so I'm going back later this week. Woo hoo! I sort-of thought there were bones included in the lot but this purchase has been in progress due to mismatched schedules for so long that I wasn't sure. 

Hallo, I most definitely have posted pics of the Body Farm. Thread is here, awaiting me to devise a creative follow-up to Scatterbrains' hilarity.


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I just love a great kijiji find! I found this gorgeous antique wedding dress and veil for only 20$. I was too excited so I already put it on my ghost woman. She will be a ghost bride next year. 










I also found a great bird cage for 10$. I wan tto give this item a good gothic makeover. 










Hope I find some more deals before the year is done!


----------



## hallorenescene

mistress, your bride looks good and spookie even though she has on a very pretty wedding dress. ghost brides scare me because i had a bad dream about a ghost bride. 
and that is a wonderful cage. it should shape up real nice


----------



## CDW

Just picked this up today at Goodwill for the princely sum of $5 - a Gemmy talking severed head on a platter. He's clean and completely functional. This will be the first of a series (hopefully!) of props that I'm planning to do detailed, nondestructive disassembly shots for, since it seems like there's a need for better online documentation of the insides of animated props. Plus, I want to learn more myself about how companies like Gemmy put these things together. Now, to find some more props to dissect...


----------



## hallorenescene

cdw, nice head. i have one. my skeleton bride carries it with her bouquet of flowers around it. good luck on your dissecting


----------



## moonwitchkitty

too cool great finds everyone


----------



## wednesdayaddams

abyss that's a great find and a great use for an old wedding dress. it would make great filler too underneath another shorter dress on one of my ghost gals, too!


----------



## im the goddess

Very nice head. Great price too. My goodwill would have charged more then $5.



CDW said:


> Just picked this up today at Goodwill for the princely sum of $5 - a Gemmy talking severed head on a platter. He's clean and completely functional. This will be the first of a series (hopefully!) of props that I'm planning to do detailed, nondestructive disassembly shots for, since it seems like there's a need for better online documentation of the insides of animated props. Plus, I want to learn more myself about how companies like Gemmy put these things together. Now, to find some more props to dissect...
> 
> View attachment 145416


----------



## im the goddess

Mistress of the Abyss said:


> I just love a great kijiji find! I found this gorgeous antique wedding dress and veil for only 20$. I was too excited so I already put it on my ghost woman. She will be a ghost bride next year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great wedding dress find. If you ever change your theme, I could see this dress dyed red too.


----------



## xrockonx911

20 bucks for a full dress and veil!!!!! 

Freaking amazing! 
I was pricing dresses to do a Beloved tombstone and at junk stores they were priced at 100 bucks!!!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss

I think I really lucked out. She originally wanted 40$. I just kept on looking on kijiji for months ( which is like caigslist) until this gem came up.


----------



## Saki.Girl

picked up this cool bottle and this bird cage


----------



## wednesdayaddams

sweet find saki. i love the bottle. i don't like bird cages as they remind me of keeping a poor bird in a tiny jail cell so i avoid them. but i guess as long as you are not keeping a bird in there they are okay! thanks for posting


----------



## Saki.Girl

wednesdayaddams said:


> sweet find saki. i love the bottle. i don't like bird cages as they remind me of keeping a poor bird in a tiny jail cell so i avoid them. but i guess as long as you are not keeping a bird in there they are okay! thanks for posting


No worries i am allergic to birds. candles and skulls will go in mine


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, i always love your crafts. looking forward to seeing how you deck this one out


----------



## Saki.Girl

Picked up this ugly bird house LOL when I get done with it will look Rocking cool whoot


----------



## 22606

Obsessive Wench said:


> I had to chuckle when I saw this category. I made a rather unusual score at a local thrift shop. My husband thinks I have totally gone off the deep end, but this was too freaky to pass up. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 143818


Hehe. Neat, Obsessive Wench.

Awesome head-on-a-platter, CDW.

The ghost bride looks great with the new dress, Mistress of the Abyss.




Saki.Girl said:


> picked up this cool bottle and this bird cage





Saki.Girl said:


> Picked up this ugly bird house LOL when I get done with it will look Rocking cool whoot


Top one's amazing as it is; bottom one, not so much I still have one to repaint, too... Maybe the third (or possibly fourth, lol) year after buying it will _finally_ be the charm


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, i like both bird houses. lots of potential. curious to see yours when it's done. you always blow me away with your ideas


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok picked this up pretty excited about it. should set other way but i am in visioning a chandler out of it


----------



## wednesdayaddams

very cool saki! can't wait to see what you do with it!


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, that is awesome. i can see lots of potential in that.


----------



## Saki.Girl

ok got these things today 

if i do a pirate theam thought the beer barrel would be great , the one vase reminded me of a earn so had to have it lol 


















this just has so many potential uses


----------



## hallorenescene

saki, love all your items. that barral is boss. and the planter goes great with the other planter you just got.


----------



## Saki.Girl

hallorenescene said:


> saki, love all your items. that barral is boss. and the planter goes great with the other planter you just got.


thanks now to stop buying and creating LOL


----------



## moonwitchkitty

awesome finds !!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Saki Girl, I have to say, I did a pirate theme this year, and it was soooo much fun. Hope you do it.


----------



## Paint It Black

Found this pumpkin for a dollar at an estate sale I stopped by last weekend.


----------



## hallorenescene

pib, nice pumpkin. a ghoul can never have enough pumpkins.


----------



## Guest

Nice finds! Pib that is one of my favorites. Looks like I an due to make a 2013 around the corner


----------



## icyuod2

Can't take all the credit, my mom found it. Probably the largest mask I've owned.


----------



## hallorenescene

icyu, very cool mask. i wonder who it's supposed to be? would make a perfect prop. you have a cool mom


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks Hallo and Gris. The pumpkin is a little beat up, but I loved his smile. 

icyuod2, That mask reminds me of a troll that would live under a bridge, LOL. What a great find!


----------



## Saki.Girl

very cool i love seeing everyone's finds


----------



## Saki.Girl

Paint It Black said:


> Saki Girl, I have to say, I did a pirate theme this year, and it was soooo much fun. Hope you do it.


i am very much thinking of doing pirates and voodoo swamp together theam for this year


----------



## moonbaby345

Saki.Girl said:


> picked up this cool bottle and this bird cage


I love that bird cage!I would use it to put my Dollar Tree crows in it.How much did it cost you?Wish I would find a bird cage like that at the garage sales around here!


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Can anyone tell me anything about this particular blow mold. I can not find anything on it on the internet??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Its big like 40 inches tall or so and in so much prettier in person It has stained glass windows all around and a stained glass wreath over the door...its not painted the windows are separate pieces of plastic. Super cool looking*


----------



## emergencyfan

Spookilicious mama said:


> View attachment 156864
> View attachment 156865
> 
> 
> *Can anyone tell me anything about this particular blow mold. I can not find anything on it on the internet??? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Its big like 40 inches tall or so and in so much prettier in person It has stained glass windows all around and a stained glass wreath over the door...its not painted the windows are separate pieces of plastic. Super cool looking*


Empire, 1993?
http://www.shopgoodwill.com/auctions/Vintage-1993-40-Tall-Christmas-Church-Blow-Mold-13378776.html
http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/christmas-blowmold-country-church-empire-near


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*So I just heard from the Blow Mold King himself Mr. Gris...he says its very rare from the eighties.. made in limited edition and could run from $100- $150. So i guess I did good paying $12.00  *


----------



## hallorenescene

recovering from fainting. spookymama, you did rate. that is one rare, cool, awesome mold. $12.00, $12.00 freaking dollars. there are 2 houses here in town that have one. there is at least one house here in town that wants one. I am so happy for you. I can feel the pain for the resident to that house that wants one. baaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Thanks Hallo yeah Its in excellent shape! I actually really love it! *


----------



## BlueFrog

Any reason we are discussing this wonderful blow mold on the 2012 thread?


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BlueFrog said:


> Any reason we are discussing this wonderful blow mold on the 2012 thread?


*Sorry Blue Frog where was I supposed to post that??? I also just got some great old blow mold candlesticks that are red on like a brown base id like to know about those.Where do I go to post this stuff?
*


----------



## Spookilicious mama

BlueFrog said:


> Any reason we are discussing this wonderful blow mold on the 2012 thread?


*Sorry Blue Frog where was I supposed to post that??? I also just got some great old blow mold candlesticks that are red on like a brown base id like to know about those.Where do I go to post this stuff?
*


----------



## BlueFrog

There's a 2013 thread for all the more recent goodies  and If the candles are what I suspect they are, I'm going to be VERY jealous indeed!

T


----------

